# CONNECTIONS 4 #68



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh, no ....... the number of people who get sick at Christmas, is incredible!


There always seems t be one of us. It was still a greta Christmas. Now to finish off all the chocolates, bottles, nuts, cheeses etc.....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Saxy restricting yourself to a diet, doesn't help you in the long run, because anyone who has ever gone on a diet; have mostly broken the "diet" and gone gone back to their regular ways. Just keep eating the way you usually eat, but reduce the size of the serve; that way you can still enjoy very thing you love. 😅😅😅😅😅😅😅


reducing the size is my diet plan, but not having so much fancy foods around would help!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Mornings no girls. We have a couple of sore people today....in fact I doubt they might not get up. Never mind we are going home later. I'm having to be sociable and as you know it's not me on a morning....


you've never been unsociable in the mornings when we have been together. Maybe you felt it but didn't show it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, just, from sunny Surrey. It is a beautiful day here although still a bit windy.
> 
> My fm decided it did not want to let me sleep much last night, I was playing patience at 4 am while I waited for my meds to kick in. Now I just don't seem to be very awake! Mr P wants to do some making good where the new windows went in so it gives me a very good excuse to sit and try an follow a crochet pattern from a lovely bought that my DD bought me for Christmas. I have also decided that my hand feel so much better when using wood or bamboo crochet hooks, but they do take a bit of getting used to. I found a lovely birchwood hook on line make by Brittany and it only cost £21!!!! What a price for a twig.
> 
> ...


Your hairbrush sounds wonderful. Hairbrushes are so personal we have to have exactly the right one for us. Yours sounds deliciously expensive.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Your hairbrush sounds wonderful. Hairbrushes are so personal we have to have exactly the right one for us. Yours sounds deliciously expensive.


It was, but bearing in mind it does last about 35 years. This one is for sensative skin and is just perfect.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was, but bearing in mind it does last about 35 years. This one is for sensative skin and is just perfect.


bliss. I have just looked them up. I'm 'owed' a couple of Christmas presents!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> bliss. I have just looked them up. I'm 'owed' a couple of Christmas presents!


Well worth it. I also have a little travelling one, don't go anywhere without it. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, it's kind of a permanent thing that starts about 15 minutes into any house or garden work like washing up or ironing or even cutting out fabric or blocking knitting - horrors!!! It stops as soon as I resume my regular reclined-in-the-armchair-with-my-knitting pose!! xxxx


I know that condition, if one gives in to it, nothing gets done. 😯😦


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> reducing the size is my diet plan, but not having so much fancy foods around would help!


Oh, ok then I fully approve.😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> you've never been unsociable in the mornings when we have been together. Maybe you felt it but didn't show it.


Or just a different situation! 😉


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, it's kind of a permanent thing that starts about 15 minutes into any house or garden work like washing up or ironing or even cutting out fabric or blocking knitting - horrors!!! It stops as soon as I resume my regular reclined-in-the-armchair-with-my-knitting pose!! xxxx


Mine does that too....you think it's our backs way of protesting the work :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, just, from sunny Surrey. It is a beautiful day here although still a bit windy.
> 
> My fm decided it did not want to let me sleep much last night, I was playing patience at 4 am while I waited for my meds to kick in. Now I just don't seem to be very awake! Mr P wants to do some making good where the new windows went in so it gives me a very good excuse to sit and try an follow a crochet pattern from a lovely bought that my DD bought me for Christmas. I have also decided that my hand feel so much better when using wood or bamboo crochet hooks, but they do take a bit of getting used to. I found a lovely birchwood hook on line make by Brittany and it only cost £21!!!! What a price for a twig.
> 
> ...


What kind of hairbrush is it? And picture please....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What kind of hairbrush is it? And picture please....


Have a look on Amazon, it's a Mason Pearson pure bristle brush. Xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The detangler one looks interesting for the granddaughters.


I agree my DD has really think hair and it can look like a squirrel has climbed up in there sometimes might have to make the investment and see how it goes


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a look on Amazon, it's a Mason Pearson pure bristle brush. Xxx


I found them and might get DD the detangler!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I am off to get the Christmas decorations put up I usually take them down the day after (because that is what DH wanted) but last year and this I have waited but today is the day! 

Have a great one all!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I am off to get the Christmas decorations put up I usually take them down the day after (because that is what DH wanted) but last year and this I have waited but today is the day!
> 
> Have a great one all!
> 
> ...


In the UK the decorations are left up until 12th night, 6 Jan, the eve of Epiphany. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I am off to get the Christmas decorations put up I usually take them down the day after (because that is what DH wanted) but last year and this I have waited but today is the day!
> 
> Have a great one all!
> 
> ...


I was going to take mine down today but got talked into leaving them until after New Year. I suppose it will delay having to do the dusting!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> In the UK the decorations are left up until 12th night, 6 Jan, the eve of Epiphany. X


....but only if you want to! I believe it is considered unlucky to leave them up _after_ 12th night? xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, it's kind of a permanent thing that starts about 15 minutes into any house or garden work like washing up or ironing or even cutting out fabric or blocking knitting - horrors!!! It stops as soon as I resume my regular reclined-in-the-armchair-with-my-knitting pose!! xxxx


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

iM GOIng to get jane my hairdresser to cut an inch or so off mine because its got too long and heavy. its nearly down to my waist. Im off to my OWN bed now . nite nite.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I understand and as wife and mother, it's hard to take. My DH never got on with our DS, they are total opposites. In a way, it's good that my DS is far away because it would have torn me to pieces to watch them ignoring each other! I hope time makes a different outcome for you! xxx


Thank you and I hope so, too!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all - and it IS a good morning here, very mild and with a bright blue sky, long may it last!! Not sure what to do with myself today, too nice to stay in but don't fancy the shops, may just go for a walk.
> Hope everyone is ok and has had a great Christmas, the shortest day has passed and it's all downhill to Spring now! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


And isn't that wonderful that our days are getting longer once again!!! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We always wait until after Epiphany otherwise where would the 3 wise men visit? It's never been bad luck for us and we've done it that way for 45 years and Mom did it that way for 60+ years too!

I may get one of the brushes for myself and my thin straight hair (although I do have a perm now) to see if it will help curb the fly -away strands. I'll wait until the granddaughters are older for a detangler; they have another version that works pretty well for now.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> In the UK the decorations are left up until 12th night, 6 Jan, the eve of Epiphany. X


I put mine up the day after Thanksgiving so they were up a little over a month, I have never heard of Epiphany.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....but only if you want to! I believe it is considered unlucky to leave them up _after_ 12th night? xxx


Where do you start counting to get the 12? Just curious :-D

I found the answer I just had never heard this, I must have led a sheltered life.... :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its 6.15am and I'm wide awake. Ive hacd a good nights sleep and I'm raring to go. I hope you all slept well too. I caught up with my coronation sty last night, although one of them hadnt taped properly.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I so want to catch up. I have my first appointment with an orthopedic doctor tomorrow and after the mildest winter I've ever had, tomorrow snow and freezing rain Is predicted. I'm where I have to go down hill to get there up hill to get home. I am worried about the cause of my knee pain and now worry about the weather. I just saw a sander go by my big window. I'm hoping all goes well. Positive thoughts ...as much as possible.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> In the UK the decorations are left up until 12th night, 6 Jan, the eve of Epiphany. X


Some people here, don't bother taking their decorations down at all, they leave them up all year.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The family are coming over tody to go to the sales and then have some lunch with us.

Will ctch up later. Hope you are all having a good day.

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I so want to catch up. I have my first appointment with an orthopedic doctor tomorrow and after the mildest winter I've ever had, tomorrow snow and freezing rain Is predicted. I'm where I have to go down hill to get there up hill to get home. I am worried about the cause of my knee pain and now worry about the weather. I just saw a sander go by my big window. I'm hoping all goes well. Positive thoughts ...as much as possible.


Good luck with the doctor, I'll be thinking of you. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> iM GOIng to get jane my hairdresser to cut an inch or so off mine because its got too long and heavy. its nearly down to my waist. Im off to my OWN bed now . nite nite.


Can I have what you get chopped off?!! Thinking of trying - yet again - to let mine grow a bit, we'll see! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I so want to catch up. I have my first appointment with an orthopedic doctor tomorrow and after the mildest winter I've ever had, tomorrow snow and freezing rain Is predicted. I'm where I have to go down hill to get there up hill to get home. I am worried about the cause of my knee pain and now worry about the weather. I just saw a sander go by my big window. I'm hoping all goes well. Positive thoughts ...as much as possible.


Thinking of you as always Polly, chin up!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everyone, just catching up. Didn't make it here yesterday, had one of the days where nothing went to plan, nothing worked properly and it ended up it was bed tome and felt as though I hadn't done anything I wanted. Hopefully more peaceful today. Everything is settling back down to normal (whatever that is). then New Years Eve. Is anyone doing anything special. We shall probably be in bed. See you later must catch up on my e-mails then I AM going to knit this afternoon. Barny


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The family are coming over tody to go to the sales and then have some lunch with us.
> 
> Will ctch up later. Hope you are all having a good day.
> 
> Love and hugs xxx


Good morning honey! I am bored today, don't want to sew or knit so I am going to jump on the train and head up town for a wander about, no money to spend but I am happy to look! Catch you later, have a lovely day! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Can I have what you get chopped off?!! Thinking of trying - yet again - to let mine grow a bit, we'll see! xxx


I have been trying to grow mine for about four years now, I was never allowed to have long hair while my mother was alive. It has got below shoulder length now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am ET and 0'C (32'F). It snowed and freezing rained all night. I could here the winds whipping ice pellets against the windows and the roof. We got about 10 cm (4") of white stuff on the ground. It had to come sometime. The temperature is rising so it will be sloppy all day.
We had a lovely Christmas at my sister and BILs house. The kitchen/living room/dining room is now open concept. There is just a small wall in front of the bathroom. All other walls have been removed. It looks like something out of a magazine. My BIL said that he felt a little exposed while he was working in the kitchen. My BIL is the one who cooks, not my sister. But both loved all the cabinets and work areas that they have now. The living room has a beautiful wall mounted fireplace.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning honey! I am bored today, don't want to sew or knit so I am going to jump on the train and head up town for a wander about, no money to spend but I am happy to look! Catch you later, have a lovely day! xxxxx


Have fun window browsing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone, just catching up. Didn't make it here yesterday, had one of the days where nothing went to plan, nothing worked properly and it ended up it was bed tome and felt as though I hadn't done anything I wanted. Hopefully more peaceful today. Everything is settling back down to normal (whatever that is). then New Years Eve. Is anyone doing anything special. We shall probably be in bed. See you later must catch up on my e-mails then I AM going to knit this afternoon. Barny


I always watch the ball drop at New York on my TV. There is also a great party televised from Niagara Falls that has lots of music.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can I have what you get chopped off?!! Thinking of trying - yet again - to let mine grow a bit, we'll see! xxx


You can have mine if you want. It is half way to my waist and getting chopped soon because it is annoying me. It's really fine though so it makes a skinny ponytail.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The family are coming over tody to go to the sales and then have some lunch with us.
> 
> Will ctch up later. Hope you are all having a good day.
> 
> Love and hugs xxx


You have a good day with the family too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Some people here, don't bother taking their decorations down at all, they leave them up all year.


We pulled all the electrics in yesterday before the snow, so only the lights along the garage roof are still up and those stay up all year round. We just don't turn them on. It's too hard to pull the ladder out and get them down while it is cold out.
The wreath is still on the door and the tree is still up. They'll come down after the New Year.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I so want to catch up. I have my first appointment with an orthopedic doctor tomorrow and after the mildest winter I've ever had, tomorrow snow and freezing rain Is predicted. I'm where I have to go down hill to get there up hill to get home. I am worried about the cause of my knee pain and now worry about the weather. I just saw a sander go by my big window. I'm hoping all goes well. Positive thoughts ...as much as possible.


Crossing my fingers for you. Go slow and let everyone go ahead of you. That way you can see where the bad parts are.
Maybe you have a weather knee. I had a really bad headache yesterday before this storm. But it is gone now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its 6.15am and I'm wide awake. Ive hacd a good nights sleep and I'm raring to go. I hope you all slept well too. I caught up with my coronation sty last night, although one of them hadnt taped properly.


I hope you have something to use that energy on. Any plans?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And isn't that wonderful that our days are getting longer once again!!! xxxooo


Oh yes. I like leaving for work and going home in the light.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....but only if you want to! I believe it is considered unlucky to leave them up _after_ 12th night? xxx


Ukraine Christmas is Jan 7 to 14, so the lights can be left up until then, over here. And there are probably other celebrations after that so we just take them down when we want.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

300 crashes on the highway so far. I'll take it easy, even if I have to crawl. The far right lane is usually safe.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can I have what you get chopped off?!! Thinking of trying - yet again - to let mine grow a bit, we'll see! xxx


I love your hair the way it is!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We have a wintery mess here that started yesterday afternoon with rain, wind, snow and ice. Still lingering around today. I worked at home yesterday and may do so again today. Lots of numbers to crunch so will like to do it here.

I did get some laundry done and some light cleaning up done so at least the boxes and paper & stuff are headed out to the garbage for pick up today. The house still isn't all put together, but it will be soon.

No New Year's plans here, but I do hope to be able to pick up a crochet hook, knitting needles or get on the sewing machine. I need to get off the computer for awhile.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hallo all, I'm having a wonderful post Christmas break. Staying in a hotel, lots of food, good company plus things to do if we want. Have spent a very busy morning, knitting & reading a amazing. It's bliss! My friend & I have just been to book for next year, only got a year to wait!!
Pleased everyone has had a good few days. I catch up properly when I go home, WiFi not good here. Love to you all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good luck with the doctor, I'll be thinking of you. Xxxx


And from me, too, Polly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can I have what you get chopped off?!! Thinking of trying - yet again - to let mine grow a bit, we'll see! xxx


Wish you luck! And, I really like the way your hair looks now. Mine is currently about 3 inches below my shoulders (and that's after getting it cut about 3 inches last month). xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am ET and 0'C (32'F). It snowed and freezing rained all night. I could here the winds whipping ice pellets against the windows and the roof. We got about 10 cm (4") of white stuff on the ground. It had to come sometime. The temperature is rising so it will be sloppy all day.
> We had a lovely Christmas at my sister and BILs house. The kitchen/living room/dining room is now open concept. There is just a small wall in front of the bathroom. All other walls have been removed. It looks like something out of a magazine. My BIL said that he felt a little exposed while he was working in the kitchen. My BIL is the one who cooks, not my sister. But both loved all the cabinets and work areas that they have now. The living room has a beautiful wall mounted fireplace.


That sounds lovely! Stay warm and safe in that weather as you travel back and forth. xxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I always watch the ball drop at New York on my TV. There is also a great party televised from Niagara Falls that has lots of music.


I usually end up asleep by 10 p.m. on New Year's Eve unless we're out somewhere which is very rare these days.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> 300 crashes on the highway so far. I'll take it easy, even if I have to crawl. The far right lane is usually safe.
> 
> Everyone have a good day.


Be safe! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo all, I'm having a wonderful post Christmas break. Staying in a hotel, lots of food, good company plus things to do if we want. Have spent a very busy morning, knitting & reading a amazing. It's bliss! My friend & I have just been to book for next year, only got a year to wait!!
> Pleased everyone has had a good few days. I catch up properly when I go home, WiFi not good here. Love to you all.


Sounds heavenly. So glad you are enjoying this great break!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It's only about 34F outside, but I'm bundling up in a few minutes and going out for my walk. Will be stopping for coffee and a visit with a friend at about the halfway point and then back home. Will get some housework done and some knitting, too. Yesterday DH and I went out to an early dinner to this seafood place we just love a few towns away from us. It was yummy as usual.

DS is leaving today. Will be sad to see him go, yet glad to see him go, too. Will worry about him as he travels. It's been a stressful 2-1/2 weeks. He seems better now, so hopefully that will stay the same for him. Glad we were here to be supportive, but it's been hard

Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I have been trying to grow mine for about four years now, I was never allowed to have long hair while my mother was alive. It has got below shoulder length now.


Hehe, I was told by my senior mistress at secondary school that my hair was not the sort of hair to be grown long!! I have been trying to prove her wrong ever since, without much success!! Well done on getting yours down beyond your shoulders!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am ET and 0'C (32'F). It snowed and freezing rained all night. I could here the winds whipping ice pellets against the windows and the roof. We got about 10 cm (4") of white stuff on the ground. It had to come sometime. The temperature is rising so it will be sloppy all day.
> We had a lovely Christmas at my sister and BILs house. The kitchen/living room/dining room is now open concept. There is just a small wall in front of the bathroom. All other walls have been removed. It looks like something out of a magazine. My BIL said that he felt a little exposed while he was working in the kitchen. My BIL is the one who cooks, not my sister. But both loved all the cabinets and work areas that they have now. The living room has a beautiful wall mounted fireplace.


I love the idea of open planning, my DD has had that done in her house but I also like cosy rooms where you can shut the doors and hunker down!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You can have mine if you want. It is half way to my waist and getting chopped soon because it is annoying me. It's really fine though so it makes a skinny ponytail.


Wow, yes please! I can't imagine you with long hair, picture please!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> 300 crashes on the highway so far. I'll take it easy, even if I have to crawl. The far right lane is usually safe.
> 
> Everyone have a good day.


OMG!! May St. Christopher be sitting on your shoulder love!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love your hair the way it is!!!


Why thank you ma'am!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo all, I'm having a wonderful post Christmas break. Staying in a hotel, lots of food, good company plus things to do if we want. Have spent a very busy morning, knitting & reading a amazing. It's bliss! My friend & I have just been to book for next year, only got a year to wait!!
> Pleased everyone has had a good few days. I catch up properly when I go home, WiFi not good here. Love to you all.


Right back at you dear, enjoy!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I usually end up asleep by 10 p.m. on New Year's Eve unless we're out somewhere which is very rare these days.


Me too Pam, not a party person anymore!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I'm back from my little trek to London Town! The trains are all on diversion as they are re-building London Bridge station so I finished up at Blackfriars station, haven't been there since I worked in the city in 1966, it's all changed a bit!! I decided to try and find the little sweet shop my dad was going to buy for his retirement, sadly, he passed away before he got very far with that. The area is just outside the business area of the city, and, frankly, not a very nice place to be - and no sweet shop, all gone and offices built on the site  Then I stopped for a bite of lunch in a cafe and walked back down to the station, it was quite a long way and I was getting a bit tired. However, I stopped in a new shopping centre just behind St Paul's cathedral and went up to the roof to take these pictures!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am ET and 0'C (32'F). It snowed and freezing rained all night. I could here the winds whipping ice pellets against the windows and the roof. We got about 10 cm (4") of white stuff on the ground. It had to come sometime. The temperature is rising so it will be sloppy all day.
> We had a lovely Christmas at my sister and BILs house. The kitchen/living room/dining room is now open concept. There is just a small wall in front of the bathroom. All other walls have been removed. It looks like something out of a magazine. My BIL said that he felt a little exposed while he was working in the kitchen. My BIL is the one who cooks, not my sister. But both loved all the cabinets and work areas that they have now. The living room has a beautiful wall mounted fireplace.


All sounds lovely.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm back from my little trek to London Town! The trains are all on diversion as they are re-building London Bridge station so I finished up at Blackfriars station, haven't been there since I worked in the city in 1966, it's all changed a bit!! I decided to try and find the little sweet shop my dad was going to buy for his retirement, sadly, he passed away before he got very far with that. The area is just outside the business area of the city, and, frankly, not a very nice place to be - and no sweet shop, all gone and offices built on the site  Then I stopped for a bite of lunch in a cafe and walked back down to the station, it was quite a long way and I was getting a bit tired. However, I stopped in a new shopping centre just behind St Paul's cathedral and went up to the roof to take these pictures!


Sounds great. I'm should have contacted you, I went to John Lewis to shop their sales.... I had some money on a gift card.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sounds great. I'm should have contacted you, I went to John Lewis to shop their sales.... I had some money on a gift card.


What, today? What a shame, I could really have used some company, especially yours!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I still havent knitted. DH went to order some tyres and they will come tomorrow. Then we went to ASDA and got some groceries because we didnt shop for Christmas. I made some lunch. I had Cumberland Sausages they were tasty. Those poor people from Cumbria. I feel so sad for them. I bumped into 2 friends in ASDA.Then when we came home I popped next door to wish Karen a happy Christmas and new year and to see their new baby puppy. She is a bundle of fir. Shes 8 weeks old and called Brie (SP). I got a cuddle and a kiss then she sat on my shoulder and nibbled my ear. Karen says she is still missing Cocoa. I know its hard, especially when she cant move out of a chair. She is crippled from the waist down. It was a back operation that went wrong about 4 years ago. She was very mobile and played table tennis and did lots of excercising. I am in awe of her bravery.I( havent phoined the dentists yet. I dont want to go near.My mouth swelling has gone down now and I can see why it was hurting. I didnt have an absess but I had TWO! right next to each other. I'm still on the peniclan and my peepees smell of it too......(Too much information?)
I might catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo all, I'm having a wonderful post Christmas break. Staying in a hotel, lots of food, good company plus things to do if we want. Have spent a very busy morning, knitting & reading a amazing. It's bliss! My friend & I have just been to book for next year, only got a year to wait!!
> Pleased everyone has had a good few days. I catch up properly when I go home, WiFi not good here. Love to you all.


Glad you are enjoying yourself Chrissy.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just found out that I(ve got "knitters block" I didnt know there was such a thing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm back from my little trek to London Town! The trains are all on diversion as they are re-building London Bridge station so I finished up at Blackfriars station, haven't been there since I worked in the city in 1966, it's all changed a bit!! I decided to try and find the little sweet shop my dad was going to buy for his retirement, sadly, he passed away before he got very far with that. The area is just outside the business area of the city, and, frankly, not a very nice place to be - and no sweet shop, all gone and offices built on the site  Then I stopped for a bite of lunch in a cafe and walked back down to the station, it was quite a long way and I was getting a bit tired. However, I stopped in a new shopping centre just behind St Paul's cathedral and went up to the roof to take these pictures!


The London Bridge stop was the one my brother used (as did we when we were there). He would like to be back there, but maybe not now while the Underground station is under repair. Glad you had a good time. Looks like it was a nice day for a wander around.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I still havent knitted. DH went to order some tyres and they will come tomorrow. Then we went to ASDA and got some groceries because we didnt shop for Christmas. I made some lunch. I had Cumberland Sausages they were tasty. Those poor people from Cumbria. I feel so sad for them. I bumped into 2 friends in ASDA.Then when we came home I popped next door to wish Karen a happy Christmas and new year and to see their new baby puppy. She is a bundle of fir. Shes 8 weeks old and called Brie (SP). I got a cuddle and a kiss then she sat on my shoulder and nibbled my ear. Karen says she is still missing Cocoa. I know its hard, especially when she cant move out of a chair. She is crippled from the waist down. It was a back operation that went wrong about 4 years ago. She was very mobile and played table tennis and did lots of excercising. I am in awe of her bravery.I( havent phoined the dentists yet. I dont want to go near.My mouth swelling has gone down now and I can see why it was hurting. I didnt have an absess but I had TWO! right next to each other. I'm still on the peniclan and my peepees smell of it too......(Too much information?)
> I might catch up now.


Slight information over load :XD: glad the inflammation is going down.
Brie sounds gorgeous.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> In the UK the decorations are left up until 12th night, 6 Jan, the eve of Epiphany. X


It's Merlin's birthday on 5th, so we always left ours up until 12th night.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What, today? What a shame, I could really have used some company, especially yours!! xxx


Oh no,wish I had got in contact.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh no,wish I had got in contact.


That is such a shame girls. You could have found a wool shop and had lunch together...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The London Bridge stop was the one my brother used (as did we when we were there). He would like to be back there, but maybe not now while the Underground station is under repair. Glad you had a good time. Looks like it was a nice day for a wander around.


That's right, I remember, just behind the City Hall I think? It is the main line station, next to the Shard that is being updated, a massive job as an awful lot of trains from the South East pass through there - especially mine!!! :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That is such a shame girls. You could have found a wool shop and had lunch together...


and sent us pictures so we wished we were with you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's right, I remember, just behind the City Hall I think? It is the main line station, next to the Shard that is being updated, a massive job as an awful lot of trains from the South East pass through there - especially mine!!! :lol:


His flat was just behind the gates at the Old Globe Theater location just around the corner from the Anchor bar and close by the Borough Market.

Yes, it sure was a busy stop.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and sent us pictures so we wished we were with you!


Yep really missed a trick there :-(


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh no,wish I had got in contact.


No worries, not too late!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and sent us pictures so we wished we were with you!


You betcha!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> His flat was just behind the gates at the Old Globe Theater location just around the corner from the Anchor bar and close by the Borough Market.
> 
> Yes, it sure was a busy stop.


Oh yes, a bit further along the south bank. Very nice place to live!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, a bit further along the south bank. Very nice place to live!!


It was a great location for us as visitors and he loved it there too for the year or so he was there. I have to say though that the first night when he walked us from the station to the apartment was a little scary - area was full of fog and we had the rumble of the suitcase on rollers while walking through the narrow cobblestone streets..it felt very "London" and Jack the Ripper-esque.

Was it the Tower Bridge station or the London Bridge station nearest him?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was a great location for us as visitors and he loved it there too for the year or so he was there. I have to say though that the first night when he walked us from the station to the apartment was a little scary - area was full of fog and we had the rumble of the suitcase on rollers while walking through the narrow cobblestone streets..it felt very "London" and Jack the Ripper-esque.
> 
> Was it the Tower Bridge station or the London Bridge station nearest him?


Wrong side of the river but I know exactly what you mean!! It would have been London Bridge, there is only an underground (tube) station on the other side of the river near the Tower of London and that is called Tower Hill


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wrong side of the river but I know exactly what you mean!! It would have been London Bridge, there is only an underground (tube) station on the other side of the river near the Tower of London and that is called Tower Hill


So Jack did his deeds only on the other side of the river?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm back from my little trek to London Town! The trains are all on diversion as they are re-building London Bridge station so I finished up at Blackfriars station, haven't been there since I worked in the city in 1966, it's all changed a bit!! I decided to try and find the little sweet shop my dad was going to buy for his retirement, sadly, he passed away before he got very far with that. The area is just outside the business area of the city, and, frankly, not a very nice place to be - and no sweet shop, all gone and offices built on the site  Then I stopped for a bite of lunch in a cafe and walked back down to the station, it was quite a long way and I was getting a bit tired. However, I stopped in a new shopping centre just behind St Paul's cathedral and went up to the roof to take these pictures!


That sounds like a fun day and wonderful photos!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So Jack did his deeds only on the other side of the river?


Yes, in the East End, mainly Whitechapel, will find you a map tomorrow!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone, just catching up. Didn't make it here yesterday, had one of the days where nothing went to plan, nothing worked properly and it ended up it was bed tome and felt as though I hadn't done anything I wanted. Hopefully more peaceful today. Everything is settling back down to normal (whatever that is). then New Years Eve. Is anyone doing anything special. We shall probably be in bed. See you later must catch up on my e-mails then I AM going to knit this afternoon. Barny


I usually stay up and we toast the New Year then DH goes back to sleep as he always has to work the next day.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning honey! I am bored today, don't want to sew or knit so I am going to jump on the train and head up town for a wander about, no money to spend but I am happy to look! Catch you later, have a lovely day! xxxxx


That sounds like fun I went and got Ava and went to a couple of places to return a couple of things one being the tote DH bought for the tree and it was just a little small but found one that it plus the other ornaments fit into so now I am pleased then I took us all to lunch at Puerto Vallarta, it was so good to get out went by mom and dads and my nephew and his family was there the baby was not happy for some reason but Lily was so cute I just love that little girls curls she is a Mini Shirly Temple!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am ET and 0'C (32'F). It snowed and freezing rained all night. I could here the winds whipping ice pellets against the windows and the roof. We got about 10 cm (4") of white stuff on the ground. It had to come sometime. The temperature is rising so it will be sloppy all day.
> We had a lovely Christmas at my sister and BILs house. The kitchen/living room/dining room is now open concept. There is just a small wall in front of the bathroom. All other walls have been removed. It looks like something out of a magazine. My BIL said that he felt a little exposed while he was working in the kitchen. My BIL is the one who cooks, not my sister. But both loved all the cabinets and work areas that they have now. The living room has a beautiful wall mounted fireplace.


Oh wow bet it was pretty though I hope we get some snow this winter but the odds are not good it has rained here for 5 or 6 days now I have lost track but there is water everywhere!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> In the UK the decorations are left up until 12th night, 6 Jan, the eve of Epiphany. X


We use to do that too. Once we left it up til February and joked about hanging valentines on it. Artificial tree so no falling needles. January is such a dull month a tree gives it a warm fuzzy feeling. In school January meant mittens, snowmen, Martin Luther King/ African American history.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I fretted all night waking up every half hour or so to hear the weather reports which were dismal! Son called dog in quick and she wanted out at 2:30 am. again.Grrr. Morning was ice and I thought I'd need to cancel and get another appointment who knows when. But by 1:00 plow had removed 3 inches of snow and the ice cover. Son pounded the windows to break the ice.got there slowly. The doctor was very nice. He saw bone on bone on the X-ray of the knee not in pain but thinks my pain is due to torn meniscus ..I need to read about what that is. Gave me cortisone shot and it eased the sharp pain tho it still hurts. the fellow who uses my garage called to,say he shoveled mom's house sidewalk which I had not thought about being so worried about the trip to the doctor. Not sure how much snow shovelers get paid. tomorrow if the weather is good I will get my mail and pay him. Also going to dinner with the Thursday group since all have plans for New Years Eve. son and I are meeting one for dinner on New Years Eve and going to another's home in the evening. Her son and a bunch of pals my son knows are going to visit and us moms will chat. She doesn't eat sweets or drink so I'm not sure what to bring. A few days ago I had no plans and hurt so I didn't care but if weather holds nice now I have plans. Realy I'd be happy home. I'm not peppy. So wishing a healthy happy new year to all.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just found out that I(ve got "knitters block" I didnt know there was such a thing.


What is 'knitters block'? Is it catchy.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> 300 crashes on the highway so far. I'll take it easy, even if I have to crawl. The far right lane is usually safe.
> 
> Everyone have a good day.


Today a 20 year old had an accident with a truck on the highway near me and he was killed. I realy don't like highway driving now that I'm unwilling to go 15 miles over the speed limit. Did I tell you my headlight burned out and battery died just before Christmas? Tonight I'm happy my knee is better and I'm not in the hospital as I feared. This doctor specializes in knee replacement but I'm so heavy he said surgery would be risky. When he suggested I lose weight I said ice cream is my problem and he said give it up. I told him after mom, hub and my dog died it was either icecream, or alcohol and drugs so he laughed and said Stick with the ice cream. Realy I'm going to try to lose weight...as I eat my third smallll cookie


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, yes please! I can't imagine you with long hair, picture please!!


I like your avatar.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love your hair the way it is!!!


Hub and mom liked my hair short and son likes it longer, says I look like a fellow with it short. I like short with a DA in the back but I've let it grow realy to cut expense of hair cuts, now I like it long. It's silver grey and if I run my fingers thru as I blow dry my hair waves a bit.i was so nervous yesterday I over did it and it's wild. I'm going backward to catch up so I haven't seen your hair yet.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Polly. xxxooo


Thank you both. I also got a back ache sitting on the examining table. Doctor said sorry he took long getting to me. Storm he said ..I thought he meant weather but he said he meant his busy office. When I sat up I was so dizzy the room spun. He asked if it was due to high blood pressure but I told him I have an inner ear problem which causes dizziness unless I get up slowly which I forgot being so nervous.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OMG!! May St. Christopher be sitting on your shoulder love!!!


Be careful in the right lane too. One jerk came up on the side of the road to pass me. Frightened me so because I had to move to my left to make room for him not to scrape my car and lucky no cars were on my left. I'm not violent but I still want to give him a piece of my mind if I could find him.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone, just catching up. Didn't make it here yesterday, had one of the days where nothing went to plan, nothing worked properly and it ended up it was bed tome and felt as though I hadn't done anything I wanted. Hopefully more peaceful today. Everything is settling back down to normal (whatever that is). then New Years Eve. Is anyone doing anything special. We shall probably be in bed. See you later must catch up on my e-mails then I AM going to knit this afternoon. Barny


I didn't do much yesterday either. I had wanted to do some more sewing, and knitting; but I spent most of the time (before I finally gave up, and went to bed) trying very hard to stay awake, then when I finally gave that away as a bad joke, I slept for about 3.5 hours. 😯😦


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Crossing my fingers for you. Go slow and let everyone go ahead of you. That way you can see where the bad parts are.
> Maybe you have a weather knee. I had a really bad headache yesterday before this storm. But it is gone now.


That's just what I did. Slow and steady. Traffic was moderate so I wasn't pressured to speed. At one place I took a smaller side road which was a mistake because it wasn't plowed well. I think I do have arthritis but this is different. Doctor says its a torn meniscus whatever that is. I remember getting out of the driver side and feeling a twinge and another day getting off my recliner without putting the leg rest down and felt a twinge. If dog hears the foot rest move he wakes and wants to go out which means I have to capture two cats so they don't run out.I'm glad your head ache improved. When there is a certain humidity I feel a nickel size spot on my foot where it was broken years ago. Why are we affected by weather when older but not when we were younger? Rheumatism and arthritis are ruining the peace we should have in our later years.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I fretted all night waking up every half hour or so to hear the weather reports which were dismal! Son called dog in quick and she wanted out at 2:30 am. again.Grrr. Morning was ice and I thought I'd need to cancel and get another appointment who knows when. But by 1:00 plow had removed 3 inches of snow and the ice cover. Son pounded the windows to break the ice.got there slowly. The doctor was very nice. He saw bone on bone on the X-ray of the knee not in pain but thinks my pain is due to torn meniscus ..I need to read about what that is. Gave me cortisone shot and it eased the sharp pain tho it still hurts. the fellow who uses my garage called to,say he shoveled mom's house sidewalk which I had not thought about being so worried about the trip to the doctor. Not sure how much snow shovelers get paid. tomorrow if the weather is good I will get my mail and pay him. Also going to dinner with the Thursday group since all have plans for New Years Eve. son and I are meeting one for dinner on New Years Eve and going to another's home in the evening. Her son and a bunch of pals my son knows are going to visit and us moms will chat. She doesn't eat sweets or drink so I'm not sure what to bring. A few days ago I had no plans and hurt so I didn't care but if weather holds nice now I have plans. Realy I'd be happy home. I'm not peppy. So wishing a healthy happy new year to all.


Polly - you sound so much more upbeat and I'm sure it's a huge relief for you to have finally been to the doctor (safely) and your New Year's Eve plans sound like fun, too! Hopefully your knee will begin to feel better. Mr. Ric has a torn meniscus and is having surgery to repair it on the 11th (that's a tentative date pending insurance approval). Take care!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> That's just what I did. Slow and steady. Traffic was moderate so I wasn't pressured to speed. At one place I took a smaller side road which was a mistake because it wasn't plowed well. I think I do have arthritis but this is different. Doctor says its a torn meniscus whatever that is. I remember getting out of the driver side and feeling a twinge and another day getting off my recliner without putting the leg rest down and felt a twinge. If dog hears the foot rest move he wakes and wants to go out which means I have to capture two cats so they don't run out.I'm glad your head ache improved. When there is a certain humidity I feel a nickel size spot on my foot where it was broken years ago. Why are we affected by weather when older but not when we were younger? Rheumatism and arthritis are ruining the peace we should have in our later years.


Maybe our bodies are affected when younger, just the young don't listen to them. As we get older we become more in tune with our bodies.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds like fun I went and got Ava and went to a couple of places to return a couple of things one being the tote DH bought for the tree and it was just a little small but found one that it plus the other ornaments fit into so now I am pleased then I took us all to lunch at Puerto Vallarta, it was so good to get out went by mom and dads and my nephew and his family was there the baby was not happy for some reason but Lily was so cute I just love that little girls curls she is a Mini Shirly Temple!


A bag for the tree is a good idea. Ours goes into the same battered old box....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am ET and 0'C (32'F). It snowed and freezing rained all night. I could here the winds whipping ice pellets against the windows and the roof. We got about 10 cm (4") of white stuff on the ground. It had to come sometime. The temperature is rising so it will be sloppy all day.
> We had a lovely Christmas at my sister and BILs house. The kitchen/living room/dining room is now open concept. There is just a small wall in front of the bathroom. All other walls have been removed. It looks like something out of a magazine. My BIL said that he felt a little exposed while he was working in the kitchen. My BIL is the one who cooks, not my sister. But both loved all the cabinets and work areas that they have now. The living room has a beautiful wall mounted fireplace.


That sounds wonderful, I think it would be much more spacious, than having all the regular walls.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You can have mine if you want. It is half way to my waist and getting chopped soon because it is annoying me. It's really fine though so it makes a skinny ponytail.


I had my hair cut off years ago, because of how fine it is. I have quite a lot of hair, but the fineness of it, used to give me a very thin ponytail, when I had to put my hair up for work, but it looked really good when I wore it down. IT was also a pain, when my kids were babies, I think that was the main reason I began to wear it short, as well as wantng my hair to be more easily cared for, than long hair!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Crossing my fingers for you. Go slow and let everyone go ahead of you. That way you can see where the bad parts are.
> Maybe you have a weather knee. I had a really bad headache yesterday before this storm. But it is gone now.


My left shoulder always felt like it was broken, immediately before a severe thunder, and lightening storm. Now I just have too many pains, to be able to identify one that indicates rain etc. 😦😯, i wish I could still identify which pain it was, then I would be able to do something about it! 😅😄


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> 300 crashes on the highway so far. I'll take it easy, even if I have to crawl. The far right lane is usually safe.
> 
> Everyone have a good day.


I hope that very few of them involved fatalities! There have been about 37 deaths on our roads, over the Christmas holiday break, only 1 in my state though. Just wish people would realise that driving I. The country is far different to driving in a city!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a wintery mess here that started yesterday afternoon with rain, wind, snow and ice. Still lingering around today. I worked at home yesterday and may do so again today. Lots of numbers to crunch so will like to do it here.
> 
> I did get some laundry done and some light cleaning up done so at least the boxes and paper & stuff are headed out to the garbage for pick up today. The house still isn't all put together, but it will be soon.
> 
> No New Year's plans here, but I do hope to be able to pick up a crochet hook, knitting needles or get on the sewing machine. I need to get off the computer for awhile.


I don't have any activities that are keeping me from my knitting, or sewing, the thing that is keeping me from any of those things; is sheer exhaustion. I think I am in the middle of a flare, and am having a heck of a time trying to stay awake, for longer than an hour or two. I am beginning to wonder if the heat has anything to do with this all consuming tiredness. I am becoming very sick of sleeping most of my day away. But if I don't go to sleep, then I am totally useless for anything that is even slightly constructive! 😯😟


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo all, I'm having a wonderful post Christmas break. Staying in a hotel, lots of food, good company plus things to do if we want. Have spent a very busy morning, knitting & reading a amazing. It's bliss! My friend & I have just been to book for next year, only got a year to wait!!
> Pleased everyone has had a good few days. I catch up properly when I go home, WiFi not good here. Love to you all.


It is great that you are having a wonderful break, enjoy it while you can. I would love to go away for a few days, but it is a bit difficult because of our dogs. One of them escapes from her harness, and then travelling with her becomes too dangerous. I would like to checkout the pet friendly places, that way we would be able to go away, and the dogs wouldn't suffer the anxiety separation - my two have it quite badly. They don't like being away from us, especially Mint.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wish you luck! And, I really like the way your hair looks now. Mine is currently about 3 inches below my shoulders (and that's after getting it cut about 3 inches last month). xxxooo


My hair is only just beginning to touch my shoulders, and it is annoying me. I really want to get it cut,in the next week, or so; probably as soon after New Year as I can. My head gets far too hot, and then my hair ends up being so wet, that I feel like I have just got out of the shower, but without the refreshed feeling! 😐😟😯


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I usually end up asleep by 10 p.m. on New Year's Eve unless we're out somewhere which is very rare these days.


We leave the celebrating upto the young ones now - I am over it. There is usually too much noise, too many drunk people, and I am often fighting to stay awake by that time, now.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hehe, I was told by my senior mistress at secondary school that my hair was not the sort of hair to be grown long!! I have been trying to prove her wrong ever since, without much success!! Well done on getting yours down beyond your shoulders!!


I can't even imagine hair that won't grow as long as one wants it too, it doesn't sound right at all! Mine just grows as it wants, and I get it cut when I get sick of it - about every 3 to 6 months, depending on how I feel at any given time!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I fretted all night waking up every half hour or so to hear the weather reports which were dismal! Son called dog in quick and she wanted out at 2:30 am. again.Grrr. Morning was ice and I thought I'd need to cancel and get another appointment who knows when. But by 1:00 plow had removed 3 inches of snow and the ice cover. Son pounded the windows to break the ice.got there slowly. The doctor was very nice. He saw bone on bone on the X-ray of the knee not in pain but thinks my pain is due to torn meniscus ..I need to read about what that is. Gave me cortisone shot and it eased the sharp pain tho it still hurts. the fellow who uses my garage called to,say he shoveled mom's house sidewalk which I had not thought about being so worried about the trip to the doctor. Not sure how much snow shovelers get paid. tomorrow if the weather is good I will get my mail and pay him. Also going to dinner with the Thursday group since all have plans for New Years Eve. son and I are meeting one for dinner on New Years Eve and going to another's home in the evening. Her son and a bunch of pals my son knows are going to visit and us moms will chat. She doesn't eat sweets or drink so I'm not sure what to bring. A few days ago I had no plans and hurt so I didn't care but if weather holds nice now I have plans. Realy I'd be happy home. I'm not peppy. So wishing a healthy happy new year to all.


It is good that you now know what the problem is, with your knee; the treatment given will help. It is also good to hear that you have plans for NYE, enjoy yourself, and the company!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> What is 'knitters block'? Is it catchy.


I think it must be catchy, like typolitis ...... U HAVENT Had Much INTEREST In Knitting, Or Sewing, In THE Last Few days; BUT I really need to get back into it, so that I can finish all of my WIP'S, so that I can begin new ones😮😮😮


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning all, I can't say good morning as it is wet and wild here. Yes the wind is back with a vengeance, I wonder which way it is heading this time. Hopefully the north will escape the worst of it. (Not that I'm wishing it on you in the south.) Nothing planned for today but might go shopping tomorrow for the last time before we go away, am trying to work out how much of everything we need so as to to have to throw too much away before we go. Have a good day whatever you are doing and hope you don't get blown away. Barny


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Today a 20 year old had an accident with a truck on the highway near me and he was killed. I realy don't like highway driving now that I'm unwilling to go 15 miles over the speed limit. Did I tell you my headlight burned out and battery died just before Christmas? Tonight I'm happy my knee is better and I'm not in the hospital as I feared. This doctor specializes in knee replacement but I'm so heavy he said surgery would be risky. When he suggested I lose weight I said ice cream is my problem and he said give it up. I told him after mom, hub and my dog died it was either icecream, or alcohol and drugs so he laughed and said Stick with the ice cream. Realy I'm going to try to lose weight...as I eat my third smallll cookie


Give yourself some time, you will do it, if you want too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Ive slept i today. Its very windy here I suppose this is storm FRANK? We are really surging through the alphabet.Im hoping not to do much today as we are away again tomorrow.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Be careful in the right lane too. One jerk came up on the side of the road to pass me. Frightened me so because I had to move to my left to make room for him not to scrape my car and lucky no cars were on my left. I'm not violent but I still want to give him a piece of my mind if I could find him.


Be careful of road rage - some people can get really violent, when they think they have the right to drive anyway they want to!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very windy Surrey, the birds are flying sideways past the window.

I am being very lazy and having breakfast in my pjs!Hope everyone is staying safe in whatever the weather may throw at them.

Love you all loads. xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Good morning Susan, Barny and Purple! I have finished catching up, and I am ssssoooo tired, I am heading off to bed, in the hope that I sleep well tonight, and don't feel so exhausted tomorrow.

Have a wonderful day everyone, I will catchup again tomorrow evening (my time) xxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good morning Susan, Barny and Purple! I have finished catching up, and I am ssssoooo tired, I am heading off to bed, in the hope that I sleep well tonight, and don't feel so exhausted tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone, I will catchup again tomorrow evening (my time) xxxxxxxx


Sleep well judi.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Ive slept i today. Its very windy here I suppose this is storm FRANK? We are really surging through the alphabet.Im hoping not to do much today as we are away again tomorrow.


It's very windy here too. I just popped round to get something for dinner and nearly got blown over. I'm now back with a pot of coffee brewing, any one want to have a cup AND I have giant smartie cookies!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. it is 6:27 am ET and -2'C (28'F). There was freezing rain overnight that I have to scrape off the windshield.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very windy Surrey, the birds are flying sideways past the window.
> 
> I am being very lazy and having breakfast in my pjs!Hope everyone is staying safe in whatever the weather may throw at them.
> 
> Love you all loads. xxxxx


Poor birds. Hang onto something tight if you have to go outside.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think it must be catchy, like typolitis ...... U HAVENT Had Much INTEREST In Knitting, Or Sewing, In THE Last Few days; BUT I really need to get back into it, so that I can finish all of my WIP'S, so that I can begin new ones😮😮😮


I always have startitius, but I'm actually finishing some things. Like the scarf that I finished and then promptly lost. A shawl that I need to block and another scarf that just needs binding off. Does anyone know an easy way to do a picot bindoff. The instructions included with the pattern are confusing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning all. Last day of work for me for a couple of days so I plan to clean house and then make up some flannel scarves with crochet trim. I haven't picked up needles/hooks for quite some time and miss it. 

Yesterday, I finally got some answers I was needing to finish up a couple of work projects so those should go fine today and hopefully finish up. All the time clocks are now in so people are signing in and out and the data will go directly through to the payroll system. I love it when a plan comes together!!

But, no more food! I'm ready for a week of salads and fish. No more of the heavy (but delicious) meals that we've had since our Thanksgiving time. The clothes still fit, but I'm not stepping on scale for a couple more weeks!

Love to all. More storms through here today. Obviously it's now winter here just as it is definitely summer where some of you are.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is great that you are having a wonderful break, enjoy it while you can. I would love to go away for a few days, but it is a bit difficult because of our dogs. One of them escapes from her harness, and then travelling with her becomes too dangerous. I would like to checkout the pet friendly places, that way we would be able to go away, and the dogs wouldn't suffer the anxiety separation - my two have it quite badly. They don't like being away from us, especially Mint.


We took our dog camping one time. She was great in the car and at the campsite. And luckily they had given us a campsite that was a little remote because she barked at cars that came along the road.
We had a century thunderstorm while we were camping. I had to go to the bathroom, so when there was a break in the thunder I jumped in the car and drove to the bathroom. What I didn't know was that the dog opened the tent zipper with her nose and followed me out into the storm. When I got back without the dog was when we realised that she was gone. 
When the storm had passed and it was getting close to dawn, I went out and started calling. I heard a bark by the bathrooms and walked that way. I saw two bright eyes bouncing along the road with her collar tags dinging. She was a very happy dog. She had waited by the bathrooms that had the only light in the campground until I came to find her.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go,
Everyone have a great day


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's very windy here too. I just popped round to get something for dinner and nearly got blown over. I'm now back with a pot of coffee brewing, any one want to have a cup AND I have giant smartie cookies!


I already have a coffee, and I mustn't eat giant smartie cookies, but thanks for the offer. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I fretted all night waking up every half hour or so to hear the weather reports which were dismal! Son called dog in quick and she wanted out at 2:30 am. again.Grrr. Morning was ice and I thought I'd need to cancel and get another appointment who knows when. But by 1:00 plow had removed 3 inches of snow and the ice cover. Son pounded the windows to break the ice.got there slowly. The doctor was very nice. He saw bone on bone on the X-ray of the knee not in pain but thinks my pain is due to torn meniscus ..I need to read about what that is. Gave me cortisone shot and it eased the sharp pain tho it still hurts. the fellow who uses my garage called to,say he shoveled mom's house sidewalk which I had not thought about being so worried about the trip to the doctor. Not sure how much snow shovelers get paid. tomorrow if the weather is good I will get my mail and pay him. Also going to dinner with the Thursday group since all have plans for New Years Eve. son and I are meeting one for dinner on New Years Eve and going to another's home in the evening. Her son and a bunch of pals my son knows are going to visit and us moms will chat. She doesn't eat sweets or drink so I'm not sure what to bring. A few days ago I had no plans and hurt so I didn't care but if weather holds nice now I have plans. Realy I'd be happy home. I'm not peppy. So wishing a healthy happy new year to all.


Things can only get 'peppier'!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Today a 20 year old had an accident with a truck on the highway near me and he was killed. I realy don't like highway driving now that I'm unwilling to go 15 miles over the speed limit. Did I tell you my headlight burned out and battery died just before Christmas? Tonight I'm happy my knee is better and I'm not in the hospital as I feared. This doctor specializes in knee replacement but I'm so heavy he said surgery would be risky. When he suggested I lose weight I said ice cream is my problem and he said give it up. I told him after mom, hub and my dog died it was either icecream, or alcohol and drugs so he laughed and said Stick with the ice cream. Realy I'm going to try to lose weight...as I eat my third smallll cookie


I feel for you dear as I struggle constantly with my weight! Christmas is a bit of a nightmare as one half of my brain tells me to stop stuffing my face with rubbish and the other half says 'Oh go on, one more mince pie/slice of cake/handful of chocolates won't hurt!!!'


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't have any activities that are keeping me from my knitting, or sewing, the thing that is keeping me from any of those things; is sheer exhaustion. I think I am in the middle of a flare, and am having a heck of a time trying to stay awake, for longer than an hour or two. I am beginning to wonder if the heat has anything to do with this all consuming tiredness. I am becoming very sick of sleeping most of my day away. But if I don't go to sleep, then I am totally useless for anything that is even slightly constructive! 😯😟


Seems like the time of year for everything to flare up. You know yourself best love so just do what you feel! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I feel for you dear as I struggle constantly with my weight! Christmas is a bit of a nightmare as one half of my brain tells me to stop stuffing my face with rubbish and the other half says 'Oh go on, one more mince pie/slice of cake/handful of chocolates won't hurt!!!'


and still loads left!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I can't even imagine hair that won't grow as long as one wants it too, it doesn't sound right at all! Mine just grows as it wants, and I get it cut when I get sick of it - about every 3 to 6 months, depending on how I feel at any given time!


I think she meant it's the wrong kind of hair to _wear_ long, although I wished I'd had the nerve to ask her to elaborate on what she meant!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all, I can't say good morning as it is wet and wild here. Yes the wind is back with a vengeance, I wonder which way it is heading this time. Hopefully the north will escape the worst of it. (Not that I'm wishing it on you in the south.) Nothing planned for today but might go shopping tomorrow for the last time before we go away, am trying to work out how much of everything we need so as to to have to throw too much away before we go. Have a good day whatever you are doing and hope you don't get blown away. Barny


Hi Barny, very windy here today and colder, I think! Excited for you about your holiday but only 9 weeks till I go on m y cruise, yikes!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very windy Surrey, the birds are flying sideways past the window.
> 
> I am being very lazy and having breakfast in my pjs!Hope everyone is staying safe in whatever the weather may throw at them.
> 
> Love you all loads. xxxxx


Hi love, yes, windy here too so staying in to knit and sew today. I'd really like to finish these wretched curtains today but i won't achieve that by sitting here!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's very windy here too. I just popped round to get something for dinner and nearly got blown over. I'm now back with a pot of coffee brewing, any one want to have a cup AND I have giant smartie cookies!


Yes please to the coffee but just pick me one Smartie off the top of your cookie please!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We took our dog camping one time. She was great in the car and at the campsite. And luckily they had given us a campsite that was a little remote because she barked at cars that came along the road.
> We had a century thunderstorm while we were camping. I had to go to the bathroom, so when there was a break in the thunder I jumped in the car and drove to the bathroom. What I didn't know was that the dog opened the tent zipper with her nose and followed me out into the storm. When I got back without the dog was when we realised that she was gone.
> When the storm had passed and it was getting close to dawn, I went out and started calling. I heard a bark by the bathrooms and walked that way. I saw two bright eyes bouncing along the road with her collar tags dinging. She was a very happy dog. She had waited by the bathrooms that had the only light in the campground until I came to find her.


Aww, bless! She probably thought you spent the night in the bathroom!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just had some lovely wensleydale cheese with tomatoes and crackers. I was really in the mood for something different. Then I finished off with banana and custard.mmmmmm, Its a heck of a long time since I had that. I'm just having an hour then I'm going in the bath.

Marg and me had a cup of tea this morning and a chocolate teacake.

The weather is absolutely lousy again. Gale force winds and rain. I got some washing dry this morning though.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's very windy here too. I just popped round to get something for dinner and nearly got blown over. I'm now back with a pot of coffee brewing, any one want to have a cup AND I have giant smartie cookies!


I really would love to have a coffee with you. One day I'll see you. I know I will......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I always have startitius, but I'm actually finishing some things. Like the scarf that I finished and then promptly lost. A shawl that I need to block and another scarf that just needs binding off. Does anyone know an easy way to do a picot bindoff. The instructions included with the pattern are confusing.


NO !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning to all of you. We have blue skies and below freezing this morning. I'm down at the ferry dock waiting to go visit my friend across the sound. I hope all of you with wretched weather stay in and stay safe! DS made it to Portland last night. He's halfway to Grant's Pass and will hopefully make it there just fine today. I hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you lots!  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I really would love to have a coffee with you. One day I'll see you. I know I will......


We _ will do _!!!

I spent part of my day taking in a skirt I got from a charity shop. It was too big so I pinned the waist in, but it looked like a sack so I have put in a whole new seam and it looks great now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> We _ will do _!!!
> 
> I spent part of my day taking in a skirt I got from a charity shop. It was too big so I pinned the waist in, but it looked like a sack so I have put in a whole new seam and it looks great now.


Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hi Barny, very windy here today and colder, I think! Excited for you about your holiday but only 9 weeks till I go on m y cruise, yikes!!


Where are you cruising off to?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well so much for a peaceful afternoon, at three our electricity went off just as it was getting dark. After a couple of hours looked over the road and our neighbours had their lights on. Went over and they had been fine all afternoon. Phoned the electricity board who said they would be out in about four hours, anyway they turned up in an hour. It was a problem up the pole but they eventually sorted out by seven. So we have light, but not much knitting was done. Barny


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Where are you cruising off to?


It's part USA visit (San Francisco & Las Vegas) and then a 7 day cruise down the coast of Mexico!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It's part USA visit (San Francisco & Las Vegas) and then a 7 day cruise down the coast of Mexico!!


Sounds great, would love to go to Las Vegas, are you seeing the Grand Canyon as well?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's only about 34F outside, but I'm bundling up in a few minutes and going out for my walk. Will be stopping for coffee and a visit with a friend at about the halfway point and then back home. Will get some housework done and some knitting, too. Yesterday DH and I went out to an early dinner to this seafood place we just love a few towns away from us. It was yummy as usual.
> 
> DS is leaving today. Will be sad to see him go, yet glad to see him go, too. Will worry about him as he travels. It's been a stressful 2-1/2 weeks. He seems better now, so hopefully that will stay the same for him. Glad we were here to be supportive, but it's been hard
> 
> Love you all lots! xxxooo


Hope you had a good visit with your friend. Also home your DS continues to do better


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> It's very windy here too. I just popped round to get something for dinner and nearly got blown over. I'm now back with a pot of coffee brewing, any one want to have a cup AND I have giant smartie cookies!


I'd love to be sharing a coffee with you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I think she meant it's the wrong kind of hair to _wear_ long, although I wished I'd had the nerve to ask her to elaborate on what she meant!


I like your hair short, it really suits you like that.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well so much for a peaceful afternoon, at three our electricity went off just as it was getting dark. After a couple of hours looked over the road and our neighbours had their lights on. Went over and they had been fine all afternoon. Phoned the electricity board who said they would be out in about four hours, anyway they turned up in an hour. It was a problem up the pole but they eventually sorted out by seven. So we have light, but not much knitting was done. Barny


Sorry you've been without electricity. Hope it stays ok now. Hope the storm is not causing you too much trouble. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I like your hair short, it really suits you like that.


Hi Chris, jope you are dnjoying your break x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well so much for a peaceful afternoon, at three our electricity went off just as it was getting dark. After a couple of hours looked over the road and our neighbours had their lights on. Went over and they had been fine all afternoon. Phoned the electricity board who said they would be out in about four hours, anyway they turned up in an hour. It was a problem up the pole but they eventually sorted out by seven. So we have light, but not much knitting was done. Barny


Oh dear, poor you, hope it's all ok now!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Chris, jope you are dnjoying your break x


Hi, how are you doing? We got back this afternoon. We had such a restful time, only stressful thing was deciding what to eat next! We have just had beans on toast for supper we couldn't face anymore meals! I might have just one mince pie as I have not had one this Christmas!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Oh dear, poor you, hope it's all ok now!


Yes, we're fine, thank goodness for the log burner, at least we could heat up water for a cuppa. :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, we're fine, thank goodness for the log burner, at least we could heat up water for a cuppa. :thumbup:


Good job you got all that wood ready, hope you don't have anymore problems. Isn't it terrible what some people are going through in the north? We saw the place, where we are going to in June, on TV & it was under water.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello everyone how are you all doing today?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I will have to come back on the computer this thing is horrible lol 
love you all , talk to you soon


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tea party connection and your lovey words. They mean alot.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I am not keeping up to well, but I enjoy rading all the chatter and meeting new members of our merry group, Hello Barndweller. My great grandparents were from Wales. Have been busy trying to do physical activities I am to do. Just get so tired at times, but I am cominng along. My helper is going to take me out Saturday in a wheelchair to Sam,s store(is like a costco's)Iam so excited to go. Being couped up the last 5 months has been no fun. I am off for now. Love to all.Purly


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I am not keeping up to well, but I enjoy rading all the chatter and meeting new members of our merry group, Hello Barndweller. My great grandparents were from Wales. Have been busy trying to do physical activities I am to do. Just get so tired at times, but I am cominng along. My helper is going to take me out Saturday in a wheelchair to Sam,s store(is like a costco's)Iam so excited to go. Being couped up the last 5 months has been no fun. I am off for now. Love to all.Purly


Love to you!! Enjoy your outing, but don't overdo it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love to you!! Enjoy your outing, but don't overdo it.


And from me, too, Purly! So glad you are doing better and are having an outing. We really do miss you and want you well! Love you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, we're fine, thank goodness for the log burner, at least we could heat up water for a cuppa. :thumbup:


Thank goodness for that!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Back home now. Had a wonderful time with my friend today. Mostly just sat and visited. Took a walk to a nearby restaurant and had a nice, relaxing lunch, then back for more visiting. Got a text a bit ago from DS that he made it back down to Grant's Pass (where he's working) safe and sound. They stopped over in Portland last night and broke the trip up a bit.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Back home now. Had a wonderful time with my friend today. Mostly just sat and visited. Took a walk to a nearby restaurant and had a nice, relaxing lunch, then back for more visiting. Got a text a bit ago from DS that he made it back down to Grant's Pass (where he's working) safe and sound. They stopped over in Portland last night and broke the trip up a bit.


Glad to hear all is well. Sounds like a lovely day out you had :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I am not keeping up to well, but I enjoy rading all the chatter and meeting new members of our merry group, Hello Barndweller. My great grandparents were from Wales. Have been busy trying to do physical activities I am to do. Just get so tired at times, but I am cominng along. My helper is going to take me out Saturday in a wheelchair to Sam,s store(is like a costco's)Iam so excited to go. Being couped up the last 5 months has been no fun. I am off for now. Love to all.Purly


Don't worry about keeping up with all the chatter. Enjoy your trip out, it will be great for you to get out but don't over do it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I always have startitius, but I'm actually finishing some things. Like the scarf that I finished and then promptly lost. A shawl that I need to block and another scarf that just needs binding off. Does anyone know an easy way to do a picot bindoff. The instructions included with the pattern are confusing.


Sorry, I haven't got instructions for that! Have you looked on YouTube?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We took our dog camping one time. She was great in the car and at the campsite. And luckily they had given us a campsite that was a little remote because she barked at cars that came along the road.
> We had a century thunderstorm while we were camping. I had to go to the bathroom, so when there was a break in the thunder I jumped in the car and drove to the bathroom. What I didn't know was that the dog opened the tent zipper with her nose and followed me out into the storm. When I got back without the dog was when we realised that she was gone.
> When the storm had passed and it was getting close to dawn, I went out and started calling. I heard a bark by the bathrooms and walked that way. I saw two bright eyes bouncing along the road with her collar tags dinging. She was a very happy dog. She had waited by the bathrooms that had the only light in the campground until I came to find her.


What a good girl, she would have been over the moon with happiness over finding you again!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Seems like the time of year for everything to flare up. You know yourself best love so just do what you feel! xxx


Yes, that is what I do - I just get so sick of it, at times! But I woke up feeling much less tired today, and actually got a little knitting done, so I am hoping to do some sewing tomorrow; and finish the little outfits for the twins. 👍👍


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Barny, very windy here today and colder, I think! Excited for you about your holiday but only 9 weeks till I go on m y cruise, yikes!!


You will both be enjoying yourselves in some wonderful places. Our dollar is too low to begin looking at holidays yet. 😯


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I am not keeping up to well, but I enjoy rading all the chatter and meeting new members of our merry group, Hello Barndweller. My great grandparents were from Wales. Have been busy trying to do physical activities I am to do. Just get so tired at times, but I am cominng along. My helper is going to take me out Saturday in a wheelchair to Sam,s store(is like a costco's)Iam so excited to go. Being couped up the last 5 months has been no fun. I am off for now. Love to all.Purly


That is so good to hear, finally being able to go on a small outing, albeit in a wheelchair; but if you keep up with your exercises, as best you can, you will be back to. Eing independent before you k ow it! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all, and yes it is good. The rain and wind have gone and the sun is shining. Off shopping in a minute so will catch up later, have a good day whatever you are up to. Barny


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its windy up here but no rain. Today we go to DS's to stop for 2 nights. Then we should be back t normality. 

I phoned the dentists yesterday and I go next Thursday to see about these absessses. Today is my last day for the penicilan and it still seems a bit tingly in my mouth. 

I'm not a lover of New years eve and would easily just go to bed. So at 12.10 am I'll be heading up those styairs hopefully.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

A PS to my above message Haven't even got out of the house yet and it is raining. Oh well it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds great, would love to go to Las Vegas, are you seeing the Grand Canyon as well?


Lol, not this time, I have seen it before and did the helicopter trip over it with my head in the bleurghhh bag!!! Never gain! :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well so much for a peaceful afternoon, at three our electricity went off just as it was getting dark. After a couple of hours looked over the road and our neighbours had their lights on. Went over and they had been fine all afternoon. Phoned the electricity board who said they would be out in about four hours, anyway they turned up in an hour. It was a problem up the pole but they eventually sorted out by seven. So we have light, but not much knitting was done. Barny


You need glow in the dark yarn and needles for those occasions!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Glad you got it back fairly quickly.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I like your hair short, it really suits you like that.


Thanks Chris, that seems to be the general opinion! It's already starting to get on my nerves so I will be down the hairdressers quite soon!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi, how are you doing? We got back this afternoon. We had such a restful time, only stressful thing was deciding what to eat next! We have just had beans on toast for supper we couldn't face anymore meals! I might have just one mince pie as I have not had one this Christmas!


Glad you had a good time and you have your mince pie, I've had about 12!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello everyone how are you all doing today?


Hello beautiful and a very Happy, Healthy and Hearty New Year to you and yours!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love to you!! Enjoy your outing, but don't overdo it.


...and from me too Purly, still putting a smile on my face when I see you have posted! Loads of love dear!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Back home now. Had a wonderful time with my friend today. Mostly just sat and visited. Took a walk to a nearby restaurant and had a nice, relaxing lunch, then back for more visiting. Got a text a bit ago from DS that he made it back down to Grant's Pass (where he's working) safe and sound. They stopped over in Portland last night and broke the trip up a bit.


That's good news and must be a relief to you and Ric. Your time with your friend sounds lovely, we all need to do that from time to time! I am meeting up with our lovely friend Lifeline today for some catching up chatter, a bite of lunch and maybe even a teeny weeny glass of Rosé!! Sadly Mrs P can't make it today so we can talk about her!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's good news and must be a relief to you and Ric. Your time with your friend sounds lovely, we all need to do that from time to time! I am meeting up with our lovely friend Lifeline today for some catching up chatter, a bite of lunch and maybe even a teeny weeny glass of Rosé!! Sadly Mrs P can't make it today so we can talk about her!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Only teeny weeny :XD:

See ya later :-D :-D :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You need glow in the dark yarn and needles for those occasions!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Glad you got it back fairly quickly.


I've got a light up crochet hook, a present from one of my mad friendds :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's good news and must be a relief to you and Ric. Your time with your friend sounds lovely, we all need to do that from time to time! I am meeting up with our lovely friend Lifeline today for some catching up chatter, a bite of lunch and maybe even a teeny weeny glass of Rosé!! Sadly Mrs P can't make it today so we can talk about her!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well you both must have a glass of rose for me, cheers and have a lovely time. Will catch up with you soon. xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and from me too Purly, still putting a smile on my face when I see you have posted! Loads of love dear!! xxxxx


I quite agree, it's so lovely to have you back with us. Enjoy your trip out, I am sure it will do you you world of good xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a beautifully bright and sunny surrey, the wind has dropped but so has the temperature a bit. I'm off for some physio in a bit and then I might just have to relax and crochet.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well you both must have a glass of rose for me, cheers and have a lovely time. Will catch up with you soon. xxxxxx


XXXXXXXXXXXXXX!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It s 6:10 am ET and 2'c (36'F) Snow coming tonight and tomorrow. I guess winter has arrived at last.
It will be a short day today, I get to leave at noon so I can start celebrating new year early, but not as early as Judi.
Happy New Year Judi.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's good news and must be a relief to you and Ric. Your time with your friend sounds lovely, we all need to do that from time to time! I am meeting up with our lovely friend Lifeline today for some catching up chatter, a bite of lunch and maybe even a teeny weeny glass of Rosé!! Sadly Mrs P can't make it today so we can talk about her!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Have a good meetup.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lol, not this time, I have seen it before and did the helicopter trip over it with my head in the bleurghhh bag!!! Never gain! :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


My sister and BIL did that helicopter rider over the Grand Canyon too. But their helicopter malfunctioned and they had to land on the side, then wait for several hours in the heat for a limo to come pick them up.
I don't think I would do that ride either.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its windy up here but no rain. Today we go to DS's to stop for 2 nights. Then we should be back t normality.
> 
> I phoned the dentists yesterday and I go next Thursday to see about these absessses. Today is my last day for the penicilan and it still seems a bit tingly in my mouth.
> 
> I'm not a lover of New years eve and would easily just go to bed. So at 12.10 am I'll be heading up those styairs hopefully.


I watch the new year come in from the warmth and comfort of my family room couch. When the ball falls I have a glass of wine ready.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You will both be enjoying yourselves in some wonderful places. Our dollar is too low to begin looking at holidays yet. 😯


Your dollar is in better shape than ours. Cheap oil has done it in.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Back home now. Had a wonderful time with my friend today. Mostly just sat and visited. Took a walk to a nearby restaurant and had a nice, relaxing lunch, then back for more visiting. Got a text a bit ago from DS that he made it back down to Grant's Pass (where he's working) safe and sound. They stopped over in Portland last night and broke the trip up a bit.


I'm glad your DS got back safely. Your visit sounds lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I am not keeping up to well, but I enjoy rading all the chatter and meeting new members of our merry group, Hello Barndweller. My great grandparents were from Wales. Have been busy trying to do physical activities I am to do. Just get so tired at times, but I am cominng along. My helper is going to take me out Saturday in a wheelchair to Sam,s store(is like a costco's)Iam so excited to go. Being couped up the last 5 months has been no fun. I am off for now. Love to all.Purly


So good to hear from you. I'm glad that you are feeling better and can enjoy an outing to Sams.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day and enjoy a happy New Year celebration. May 2016 be a good year for all of you.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> ...and from me too Purly, still putting a smile on my face when I see you have posted! Loads of love dear!! xxxxx


....and from me, it's great to have you back with us. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> That's good news and must be a relief to you and Ric. Your time with your friend sounds lovely, we all need to do that from time to time! I am meeting up with our lovely friend Lifeline today for some catching up chatter, a bite of lunch and maybe even a teeny weeny glass of Rosé!! Sadly Mrs P can't make it today so we can talk about her!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Talk about me too, enjoy your time together.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, had a late start today! Got my eldest DD & her family here today then we are all going to a New Years Eve party, it's a community event that my DD is involved with. It will be good to spend time with her as I don't see her over the holiday then we went away. 
Hope you all have a healthy, happy New Year & a great 2016. Love to you all. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's good news and must be a relief to you and Ric. Your time with your friend sounds lovely, we all need to do that from time to time! I am meeting up with our lovely friend Lifeline today for some catching up chatter, a bite of lunch and maybe even a teeny weeny glass of Rosé!! Sadly Mrs P can't make it today so we can talk about her!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Have a fantastic meet up...Wish I was there......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Sorry, I haven't got instructions for that! Have you looked on YouTube?


There are quite a few YouTube videos on picotsa and they are very easy. Just need to take care that they all look the same---they do get a bit tedious when doing an entire scarf edge, but the finished product looks great.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello from the Richmal Crompton Wetherspoons in Bromley from Rebecca and I?! We have had a lovely lunch and a teeny tiny bottle of wine! We have also put the world to rights! Lots of love from us xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just come home from a tempestuous shopping trip, the rain was horrific on the way home, I thought the storm had gone, and guess what? there are hot ross buns for sale in Morrisons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

wishing everyone a wonderful New Year filled wih good health, happy times and prosperity. Love you all my dear friends. Purly


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello from the Richmal Crompton Wetherspoons in Bromley from Rebecca and I?! We have had a lovely lunch and a teeny tiny bottle of wine! We have also put the world to rights! Lots of love from us xxxxxxx


The world does seem better now---thanks!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just come home from a tempestuous shopping trip, the rain was horrific on the way home, I thought the storm had gone, and guess what? there are hot ross buns for sale in Morrisons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Are those the ones for Easter?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> wishing everyone a wonderful New Year filled wih good health, happy times and prosperity. Love you all my dear friends. Purly


Hope each day of the new year brings less pain and better health.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello from the Richmal Crompton Wetherspoons in Bromley from Rebecca and I?! We have had a lovely lunch and a teeny tiny bottle of wine! We have also put the world to rights! Lots of love from us xxxxxxx


How tiny? 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice photo xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice photo girls....Im off to DS's/...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Nice photo girls....Im off to DS's/...


Have fun.

Dd and family are at their flat on the south coast watching the waves crash on the shore, so Mr P and I will have a quiet evening. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lol, not this time, I have seen it before and did the helicopter trip over it with my head in the bleurghhh bag!!! Never gain! :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


Sorry about that. It's really quite stunning to stand on the edge of the Grand Canyon! Absolutely an amazing feeling.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's good news and must be a relief to you and Ric. Your time with your friend sounds lovely, we all need to do that from time to time! I am meeting up with our lovely friend Lifeline today for some catching up chatter, a bite of lunch and maybe even a teeny weeny glass of Rosé!! Sadly Mrs P can't make it today so we can talk about her!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


It is and I'm off in a few minutes for coffee with another friend before she heads back down to her Arizona home until early June. It's so great to get to see her while she's up over the summer and during the holidays. Have a great time with Rebecca!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great day and enjoy a happy New Year celebration. May 2016 be a good year for all of you.


Have a great New Year and a wonderful weekend, Nitzi!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello from the Richmal Crompton Wetherspoons in Bromley from Rebecca and I?! We have had a lovely lunch and a teeny tiny bottle of wine! We have also put the world to rights! Lots of love from us xxxxxxx


Lovely photo of two of my favorite people! Glad you had a wonderful time together! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> wishing everyone a wonderful New Year filled wih good health, happy times and prosperity. Love you all my dear friends. Purly


And to you, too, dear Purly! I wish you a new year of better health and much happiness!  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great day and enjoy a happy New Year celebration. May 2016 be a good year for all of you.


...and to you too Nitzi and hope 2016 brings you nearer to us, at least for a while!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Talk about me too, enjoy your time together.


We did!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, had a late start today! Got my eldest DD & her family here today then we are all going to a New Years Eve party, it's a community event that my DD is involved with. It will be good to spend time with her as I don't see her over the holiday then we went away.
> Hope you all have a healthy, happy New Year & a great 2016. Love to you all. Xx


And to you love, all you wish yourselves, especially good health for all!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have a fantastic meet up...Wish I was there......


We talked about you too!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> How tiny? 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷


Ooooh, ever so ever so tiny!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy New Year, everyone!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love to you!! Enjoy your outing, but don't overdo it.


I'll endorse that! I cannot imagine not being able to go out for 5 months.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I have had a great day with Londy. Thanks for the lovely time.

Happy new year every one, especially Judi for who it will already be 2016


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have a fantastic meet up...Wish I was there......


and me. Just imagine if they had had a drink for each of us. They'd never get home!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello from the Richmal Crompton Wetherspoons in Bromley from Rebecca and I?! We have had a lovely lunch and a teeny tiny bottle of wine! We have also put the world to rights! Lots of love from us xxxxxxx


It's a good job we all meet up occasionally, even if only two at a time, to put the world to rights. What would it do if we never met!?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> wishing everyone a wonderful New Year filled wih good health, happy times and prosperity. Love you all my dear friends. Purly


and to you and Kenny. Have a better year in 2016


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE. I wish for you all all that you would wish for yourselves. Hugs and kisses xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxHAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


May next year bring you health and happiness


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I love the idea of open planning, my DD has had that done in her house but I also like cosy rooms where you can shut the doors and hunker down!!


I do too! But I wouldn't mind having a bigger area for my table so it is not so crowded!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Me too Pam, not a party person anymore!!


I never was, didn't really see the point much and even less so now!! But I will wish everyone a very Happy New Year!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm back from my little trek to London Town! The trains are all on diversion as they are re-building London Bridge station so I finished up at Blackfriars station, haven't been there since I worked in the city in 1966, it's all changed a bit!! I decided to try and find the little sweet shop my dad was going to buy for his retirement, sadly, he passed away before he got very far with that. The area is just outside the business area of the city, and, frankly, not a very nice place to be - and no sweet shop, all gone and offices built on the site  Then I stopped for a bite of lunch in a cafe and walked back down to the station, it was quite a long way and I was getting a bit tired. However, I stopped in a new shopping centre just behind St Paul's cathedral and went up to the roof to take these pictures!


Nice view that sounds like a wonderful day out!! I like to do things like that on occasion just go and see where you land.
:lol:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is good that you now know what the problem is, with your knee; the treatment given will help. It is also good to hear that you have plans for NYE, enjoy yourself, and the company!


Plans sort of changed...for the better I think. My friend wanted to go to dinner at a fancy place but didn't want me to get reservations last week thinking we wouldn't need them. I tried yesterday anyway and of course nothing available at an early time. I went thru pages of restaurants to get a list of places she might like. So now she says she would rather go out tomorrow which is fine since son hooked me to going to the house party around 8:00, my friend and her son is his friend.

people are so inconsiderate....my other friend phoned so upset that her old cat might be dieing. I prayed and worried all week because she gets very upset over her cats. So I call her and she says her cat is fine and she forgot to call and tell me!!!
My big worry is we don't know how son did on his 2 classes. He was doing excellent on history but the business class had tests not covered by the study material they were given. 
Yesterday four of us ladies went to a nice dinner and had some laughs.i coukdnt sleep last night thinking about son's classes, my fiend whose daughter died, and my other friend who told me her niece lost her baby after pregnant 2 months. She has a hard time getting pregnant and had costly doctor help. I don't usually get sleepless like that. Hope I don't fall asleep at the party 
tonight. I'd like a nap now but can't calm enough to rest.
I wish you and the others a Happy New Year!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and me. Just imagine if they had had a drink for each of us. They'd never get home!


We tried, we tried!!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I can't even imagine hair that won't grow as long as one wants it too, it doesn't sound right at all! Mine just grows as it wants, and I get it cut when I get sick of it - about every 3 to 6 months, depending on how I feel at any given time!


I haven't had mine cut in almost 5 years and it is just getting to my waist Linky just had hers cut the day after Christmas and it was to her rear and now it is just below her shoulders!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Plans sort of changed...for the better I think. My friend wanted to go to dinner at a fancy place but didn't want me to get reservations last week thinking we wouldn't need them. I tried yesterday anyway and of course nothing available at an early time. I went thru pages of restaurants to get a list of places she might like. So now she says she would rather go out tomorrow which is fine since son hooked me to going to the house party around 8:00, my friend and her son is his friend.
> 
> people are so inconsiderate....my other friend phoned so upset that her old cat might be dieing. I prayed and worried all week because she gets very upset over her cats. So I call her and she says her cat is fine and she forgot to call and tell me!!!
> My big worry is we don't know how son did on his 2 classes. He was doing excellent on history but the business class had tests not covered by the study material they were given.
> ...


So glad your prayers for the cat were answered - even if your firend didn't tell you!!Try not to worry about your son's classes, what will be will be. Enjoy the party and have a much better 2016! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think it must be catchy, like typolitis ...... U HAVENT Had Much INTEREST In Knitting, Or Sewing, In THE Last Few days; BUT I really need to get back into it, so that I can finish all of my WIP'S, so that I can begin new ones😮😮😮


I agree it must be catchy I haven't touched any yarn since before Christmas......maybe the day after I think I worked on my next to last unfinished project a little on Saturday, (this does not count a couple of thing s that I was making for Michael and just haven't been able to finish them, I might work on the sweater today though), I haven't figured out what I want to knit next although I do still have a sweater to make for my MIL.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I always have startitius, but I'm actually finishing some things. Like the scarf that I finished and then promptly lost. A shawl that I need to block and another scarf that just needs binding off. Does anyone know an easy way to do a picot bindoff. The instructions included with the pattern are confusing.


I have never tried it as a bind off but I bet you could find a video on you tube to help you.....sorry I know that wasn't helpful at all.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well so much for a peaceful afternoon, at three our electricity went off just as it was getting dark. After a couple of hours looked over the road and our neighbours had their lights on. Went over and they had been fine all afternoon. Phoned the electricity board who said they would be out in about four hours, anyway they turned up in an hour. It was a problem up the pole but they eventually sorted out by seven. So we have light, but not much knitting was done. Barny


That would be frustrating, I cannot even imagine what it would be like for it to get dark at 3:00 here it is light until about 5:30 and in the summer it doesn't get dark until almost 10:00


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I am not keeping up to well, but I enjoy rading all the chatter and meeting new members of our merry group, Hello Barndweller. My great grandparents were from Wales. Have been busy trying to do physical activities I am to do. Just get so tired at times, but I am cominng along. My helper is going to take me out Saturday in a wheelchair to Sam,s store(is like a costco's)Iam so excited to go. Being couped up the last 5 months has been no fun. I am off for now. Love to all.Purly


I hope you enjoy your outing it is amazing how getting out makes you feel so much better, just don't overdo it!!!

Love to you too Purly!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello from the Richmal Crompton Wetherspoons in Bromley from Rebecca and I?! We have had a lovely lunch and a teeny tiny bottle of wine! We have also put the world to rights! Lots of love from us xxxxxxx


What a great photo!! Love and hugs to you both and a very Happy New Year!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Winter has arrived I think it is very cold here today in the 30's, I have to run to the store and get a couple of things for dinner tonight and hopefully I will sleep better tonight.

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU!!!!!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are those the ones for Easter?


Yep.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well first of all a Happy New Year to all my new friends. Bit late for some and easy for others. How plans change, we were going to visit neighbours, this afternoon for about an hour just to wish them well, as her partner wasn't up to long visits. One phone call later and we have just got home at 10.30. He was having a good day so she had put a roast in the oven and 7 of us sat down for a meal. The meat was done then the fusebox kept tripping out, so the rest of the meal was cooked on top of their log burner. So the quick hours visit turned into over 5 hours. It was a lovely way to end the year. See you all bright an early in the morning. Barny.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!! xxx


And a Happy New Year to everyone from me, too! Love you all lots!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well first of all a Happy New Year to all my new friends. Bit late for some and easy for others. How plans change, we were going to visit neighbours, this afternoon for about an hour just to wish them well, as her partner wasn't up to long visits. One phone call later and we have just got home at 10.30. He was having a good day so she had put a roast in the oven and 7 of us sat down for a meal. The meat was done then the fusebox kept tripping out, so the rest of the meal was cooked on top of their log burner. So the quick hours visit turned into over 5 hours. It was a lovely way to end the year. See you all bright an early in the morning. Barny.


Sounds like a lovely, unexpected sort of day! Glad you enjoyed yourselves!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

HAPPY new year to all my dearest friends. You are a large part of my life. Love you all


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A PS to my above message Haven't even got out of the house yet and it is raining. Oh well it was nice while it lasted.


Hahahaha .......... sorry about the laughter, but rain is so intermittent here, that I always like to go out in it for at least a little while; just to make sure that it is actually raining. Then after that little play in the rain, I am happy to get on with things that I might need to do. 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its windy up here but no rain. Today we go to DS's to stop for 2 nights. Then we should be back t normality.
> 
> I phoned the dentists yesterday and I go next Thursday to see about these absessses. Today is my last day for the penicilan and it still seems a bit tingly in my mouth.
> 
> I'm not a lover of New years eve and would easily just go to bed. So at 12.10 am I'll be heading up those styairs hopefully.


I was reading in bed by about 8.30pm, while DH watched cricket. Then I was up again just after midnight, because I couldn't sleep anyway. I think I finally got to sleep at about 5.00am. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad you had a good time and you have your mince pie, I've had about 12!!!


I did have any! I think I might get some, next time we go shopping.😆 I love those things, but nobody else seems to like them. 😯😟😦


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It s 6:10 am ET and 2'c (36'F) Snow coming tonight and tomorrow. I guess winter has arrived at last.
> It will be a short day today, I get to leave at noon so I can start celebrating new year early, but not as early as Judi.
> Happy New Year Judi.


Thanks Nitzi, we had a very quiet night, although someone in my region set off some fireworks at about 0030, they must have been preoccupied with something else at midnight! :roll: :roll:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all my lovely friends.
Its 2.10 & I'm still up, have been to a great party, with a live jazz band who were great., I even had a few G & T's. Spent the night with my DH, DD & her friend. Her partner had to take the boys home as they started to fall asleep. I had some text messages from my other DD who was having a miserable time at her husband's Dad's house. She was feeling sad she wasn't with us I had to laugh at this photo she sent from her & the baby.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello from the Richmal Crompton Wetherspoons in Bromley from Rebecca and I?! We have had a lovely lunch and a teeny tiny bottle of wine! We have also put the world to rights! Lots of love from us xxxxxxx


What a great looking pair, so glad that you got to meet up during your holiday break.

Lifeline - you look very much like a woman who lives not too far from me. I have known her from when I first came up here, but I don't see her much, anymore; she and a friend of hers, do quite a bit of travelling around Australia, and also an o/s trip now and then; plus I left the quilters group, which is where I saw her, quite often.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just come home from a tempestuous shopping trip, the rain was horrific on the way home, I thought the storm had gone, and guess what? there are hot ross buns for sale in Morrisons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Over here (not sure if this is happening, or if it will be Australia wide) I think one, or more, of the Religious groups have asked the larger supermarkets to keep the date for Hot Cross Bun sales, closer to the significant date for them. I am not sure if the supermarkets have agreed to do this, or not; but even though I am not Christian, I think that even if the bun is released now, they could put a different pattern on top of the buns, a o that the HCB's can be kept for Good Friday only. People could then still have the buns, that they apparently cannot do without, because everyone knows that humans must have everything they want, when they want.

Anyway, I think it is a great idea, to put a bit of neutral time, between each of the significant celebrations. Then people would have some breathing space, to gather their thoughts, and the children won't be expecting Easter (or which ever celebration is being stocked for) goodies to be in the house, as soon as they begin to see them. It would also be much easier for parents who celebrate Easter, in the way that my parents, and possibly grandparents did.

I think that some people are getting quite blast about these religious holidays, because the items for the next one, is one the shelves, almost before the previous one has ended. I just wish things could slow down a little, and there might be a little less stress around these times.

OK, enough of that., just had to put my 2 cents worth down. 😯😐😦😟


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> wishing everyone a wonderful New Year filled wih good health, happy times and prosperity. Love you all my dear friends. Purly


Purly, I hope the New Year for you and Kenny, brings you *peace *, and *good health*, and may the* Bluebirds of Happiness * be forever on your shoulders.

Love and best wishes from myself and DH xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and me. Just imagine if they had had a drink for each of us. They'd never get home!


I should have sent one, or both, of them a text asking them to do just that 😅😆😇


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a good job we all meet up occasionally, even if only two at a time, to put the world to rights. What would it do if we never met!?


I am really afraid that the world would implode, because there would be too many things going wrong get, too many people being idiots, and ruining things for themselves, or others; and so many other things that are far too numerous to mention.

So it is in our best interest; and the entire planets population, that a minimum of 2 people from this group meet up, to Co time to erase as many problems as possible.

I am so glad that there are many of you, close enough to be able to do so, a very heavy weight has been removed from my shoulders! 😂😃😅😀😁😆😇


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE. I wish for you all all that you would wish for yourselves. Hugs and kisses xxxxx


Hugs and kisses returned with great delight, and wish the same for you, and your entire family. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxHAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> May next year bring you health and happiness


And I extend the same for you, and everyone. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

This is a tad lat, but I was looking for a very specific picture, and I found it, so:-


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well first of all a Happy New Year to all my new friends. Bit late for some and easy for others. How plans change, we were going to visit neighbours, this afternoon for about an hour just to wish them well, as her partner wasn't up to long visits. One phone call later and we have just got home at 10.30. He was having a good day so she had put a roast in the oven and 7 of us sat down for a meal. The meat was done then the fusebox kept tripping out, so the rest of the meal was cooked on top of their log burner. So the quick hours visit turned into over 5 hours. It was a lovely way to end the year. See you all bright an early in the morning. Barny.


How lovely.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR to all my lovely friends.
> Its 2.10 & I'm still up, have been to a great party, with a live jazz band who were great., I even had a few G & T's. Spent the night with my DH, DD & her friend. Her partner had to take the boys home as they started to fall asleep. I had some text messages from my other DD who was having a miserable time at her husband's Dad's house. She was feeling sad she wasn't with us I had to laugh at this photo she sent from her & the baby.


Great fun.

Let's hope no one gets confused, I don't know who would be most surprised at receiving the wrong drink...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well first of all a Happy New Year to all my new friends. Bit late for some and easy for others. How plans change, we were going to visit neighbours, this afternoon for about an hour just to wish them well, as her partner wasn't up to long visits. One phone call later and we have just got home at 10.30. He was having a good day so she had put a roast in the oven and 7 of us sat down for a meal. The meat was done then the fusebox kept tripping out, so the rest of the meal was cooked on top of their log burner. So the quick hours visit turned into over 5 hours. It was a lovely way to end the year. See you all bright an early in the morning. Barny.


How wonderful, that you were able to have an extended visit with your neighbours, and that her DH was also well enough to enjoy the visit. 
I am very late with this, but I wii do it anyway.

*♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤ * *HAPPY * *NEW* *YEAR * for *♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡ *
*♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤ * 2016*♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤♡♤ *


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well first of all a Happy New Year to all my new friends. Bit late for some and easy for others. How plans change, we were going to visit neighbours, this afternoon for about an hour just to wish them well, as her partner wasn't up to long visits. One phone call later and we have just got home at 10.30. He was having a good day so she had put a roast in the oven and 7 of us sat down for a meal. The meat was done then the fusebox kept tripping out, so the rest of the meal was cooked on top of their log burner. So the quick hours visit turned into over 5 hours. It was a lovely way to end the year. See you all bright an early in the morning. Barny.


How absolutely lovely, glad your neighbour was feeling well enough to enjoy the company and a lovely time for you too. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR to all my lovely friends.
> Its 2.10 & I'm still up, have been to a great party, with a live jazz band who were great., I even had a few G & T's. Spent the night with my DH, DD & her friend. Her partner had to take the boys home as they started to fall asleep. I had some text messages from my other DD who was having a miserable time at her husband's Dad's house. She was feeling sad she wasn't with us I had to laugh at this photo she sent from her & the baby.


Sounds like you had a great time xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I should have sent one, or both, of them a text asking them to do just that 😅😆😇


Next time I meet up with them l volunteer to have a glass for everyone 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is a tad lat, but I was looking for a very specific picture, and I found it, so:-


That's lovely. By the way hot cross buns seem to be in the shops all year here. I like the idea of leaving the cross off.x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR to all my lovely friends.
> Its 2.10 & I'm still up, have been to a great party, with a live jazz band who were great., I even had a few G & T's. Spent the night with my DH, DD & her friend. Her partner had to take the boys home as they started to fall asleep. I had some text messages from my other DD who was having a miserable time at her husband's Dad's house. She was feeling sad she wasn't with us I had to laugh at this photo she sent from her & the baby.


Ah ha, and I thought you were indicating that the baby was enjoying his first NYE, and might have had a tad too much of the G&T, and you enjoyed your drink also :shock: :shock: ........ I am so glad that the G&T was yours, and the milk was for the little one. 😆😅😂😇


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Next time I meet up with them l volunteer to have a glass for everyone 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷xxxxx


Thank you so much, I will enjoy it from afar xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. There was a touch of frost overnight, but it's gone now.

We watched the foreworks from around the eorld last night, they were spectacular. Just got into bed and DS rang from France, had a nice chat for about half an hour.

i have made just one new year's resolution and that is not to make any resolutions.

I hope this year gives you all that you are wishing for xxxx&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thank you so much, I will enjoy it from afar xxxxxxxx


You're welcome xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well first of all a Happy New Year to all my new friends. Bit late for some and easy for others. How plans change, we were going to visit neighbours, this afternoon for about an hour just to wish them well, as her partner wasn't up to long visits. One phone call later and we have just got home at 10.30. He was having a good day so she had put a roast in the oven and 7 of us sat down for a meal. The meat was done then the fusebox kept tripping out, so the rest of the meal was cooked on top of their log burner. So the quick hours visit turned into over 5 hours. It was a lovely way to end the year. See you all bright an early in the morning. Barny.


I like unexpected happenings like that and it's good to 'go with Flo' sometimes!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> HAPPY new year to all my dearest friends. You are a large part of my life. Love you all


...and to you my lovely, hoping this year is very kind to you and DH xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR to all my lovely friends.
> Its 2.10 & I'm still up, have been to a great party, with a live jazz band who were great., I even had a few G & T's. Spent the night with my DH, DD & her friend. Her partner had to take the boys home as they started to fall asleep. I had some text messages from my other DD who was having a miserable time at her husband's Dad's house. She was feeling sad she wasn't with us I had to laugh at this photo she sent from her & the baby.


Aw bless her! Funny photo though!! x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's lovely. By the way hot cross buns seem to be in the shops all year here. I like the idea of leaving the cross off.x


The would be great, a very long gone time ago, when my older DD's were not much more than todlers, Woollies and Coles were sensible about having the items stocked for the next special event, of many; and we didn't see any hot cross buns (hcb's) until about a week, or fortnight at the best, in their shops, but they had exactly the same buns as the hxb, but instead of putting the cross on the buns. Once they were cooked, a sticky, sweet glaze was brushed onto the top of the buns, then before the glaze set, the buns were sprinkled with a coarse grained sugar. These buns were then made daily, until a specific time, and the hot cross buns were added to the bakery section. The sticky buns were also available, but not in the large stock sizes that are common before, and after Easter. I think I am going to make a suggestion to Woollies, and if there are enough people complaining about the extreme earliest of HCB'S being available in the stores.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Over here (not sure if this is happening, or if it will be Australia wide) I think one, or more, of the Religious groups have asked the larger supermarkets to keep the date for Hot Cross Bun sales, closer to the significant date for them. I am not sure if the supermarkets have agreed to do this, or not; but even though I am not Christian, I think that even if the bun is released now, they could put a different pattern on top of the buns, a o that the HCB's can be kept for Good Friday only. People could then still have the buns, that they apparently cannot do without, because everyone knows that humans must have everything they want, when they want.
> 
> Anyway, I think it is a great idea, to put a bit of neutral time, between each of the significant celebrations. Then people would have some breathing space, to gather their thoughts, and the children won't be expecting Easter (or which ever celebration is being stocked for) goodies to be in the house, as soon as they begin to see them. It would also be much easier for parents who celebrate Easter, in the way that my parents, and possibly grandparents did.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more Judi, the man in the card shop down the road is putting out the Valentine cards this morning, according to DH!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is a tad lat, but I was looking for a very specific picture, and I found it, so:-


Beautiful, I love it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Next time I meet up with them l volunteer to have a glass for everyone 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷xxxxx


How very altruistic of you dear!!! xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. There was a touch of frost overnight, but it's gone now.
> 
> We watched the foreworks from around the eorld last night, they were spectacular. Just got into bed and DS rang from France, had a nice chat for about half an hour.
> 
> ...


I have also made that resolution ............ I have been doing that for about 40 years, and I am able to honestly say (to anyone who might ask), that, since becoming an adult, I have never broken a NYE resolution!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I like unexpected happenings like that and it's good to 'go with Flo' sometimes!


Flo's still up the tree xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have just caught up with you all! We had a very quiet NYE, was in bed by 10.30, read for a while and then went out like a light, didn't hear a single firework and they usually keep me awake for hours! Today, I may plod on with the curtains, 'only' got to hem 8 linings now, I'm getting there! Then I shall continue with my Miss Grace shawl which has been in dis-Grace for a day as it won't go right but I shall beat it into submission!!
It's so quiet here today for a Friday, it feels more like a Sunday, very little traffic outside. Enjoy your day everyone, back later! xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Beautiful, I love it!!


I do too, there were lots on the page that Google found for me, and there were a couple of others that I thought about posting, but there didn't call to me, the way that one does! 😊😆


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How very altruistic of you dear!!! xxxxx


That's far too big a word for the 1st of January 😄💜xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's far too big a word for the 1st of January 😄💜xx


I think you'll find resolution is just as long!
:XD: :XD: :XD: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Hahahaha .......... sorry about the laughter, but rain is so intermittent here, that I always like to go out in it for at least a little while; just to make sure that it is actually raining. Then after that little play in the rain, I am happy to get on with things that I might need to do. 😊


You're welcome to come and play in our rain any time, it doesn't matter what time, you would almost be guaranteed play time. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think you'll find resolution is just as long!
> :XD: :XD: :XD: xxxx


Yes, but l know what resolution means ! 😄💜💜🍷👍x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes, but l know what resolution means ! 😄💜💜🍷👍x


al·tru·is·tic
[ˌaltro͞oˈistik]
ADJECTIVE
showing a disinterested and selfless concern for the well-being of others; unselfish: xxxxx
I know you already knew that!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes, but l know what resolution means ! 😄💜💜🍷👍x


I don't, so I can't keep what I don't know :lol: Hope everyone has recovered from last night. I feel a bit overfed as we had to eat two cooked meals yesterday, only leftovers today, and prepared the stew for tomorrow, so all done for today although our new neighbours might be calling in this afternoon to pick up our rifle as they are having squirrel trouble in their house. Watch out squirrels. :evil:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just caught up with you all! We had a very quiet NYE, was in bed by 10.30, read for a while and then went out like a light, didn't hear a single firework and they usually keep me awake for hours! Today, I may plod on with the curtains, 'only' got to hem 8 linings now, I'm getting there! Then I shall continue with my Miss Grace shawl which has been in dis-Grace for a day as it won't go right but I shall beat it into submission!!
> It's so quiet here today for a Friday, it feels more like a Sunday, very little traffic outside. Enjoy your day everyone, back later! xxxxx


Have a great day crafting, I did a little crafting here, but the humidity was just a little to high, for me to knit (even with cotton) for very long, so I have got some sewing ready to complete tomorrow.

We now have a refreshing cool change arrive, we have had warm to hot E.N.E. and it has now changed direction to W.S.W. and I have as many windows open, so that the cooler air can meander though my home, and we now have a cooler, fresher smelling home.

I hate having to close my house up, regardless of hot, or cold, weather? During the cold weather I can cope with all of the doors and windows being closed, bease the air inside doesn't get stalé as quickly as it does during a long heat wave. I like opening my front windows at night, so that the wonderful sea breeze can freshen the air, while we are sleeping. But darling DH doesn't like to have any doors, or windows open, once we have gone to bed. He checks throughout the house, closing any open windows as he goes, effectively causing our home to become pressurised, due to our evaporative cooler; but he doesn't seem to be able to understand the reasoning behind having the down wind windows open, and it is impossible for me to explain anything to him; so I just open a window, that is not easily seen by him, so that the pressurisation of the house is decreased.

Well I just wrote a book, again ......... sorry about the rambling, I think I am unloading some of the things that cause me to get increasingly frustrated with DH. So on that note, I shall finish this post.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Have a great day crafting, I did a little crafting here, but the humidity was just a little to high, for me to knit (even with cotton) for very long, so I have got some sewing ready to complete tomorrow.
> 
> We now have a refreshing cool change arrive, we have had warm to hot E.N.E. and it has now changed direction to W.S.W. and I have as many windows open, so that the cooler air can meander though my home, and we now have a cooler, fresher smelling home.
> 
> ...


That's what we are here for dear, unload away!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Judi, I was just checking out your address on Google map to see where your sea breeze might come from and I see there is a place called Quorn to the NE of you, I wonder if that's where the name of the micro-protein comes from?!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're welcome to come and play in our rain any time, it doesn't matter what time, you would almost be guaranteed play time. :thumbup:


Thank you, I will have to remember to have some nice warm clothing, to change into once I finished playing 👍


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> al·tru·is·tic
> [ˌaltro͞oˈistik]
> ADJECTIVE
> showing a disinterested and selfless concern for the well-being of others; unselfish: xxxxx
> I know you already knew that!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes, but you know when to use it. :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't, so I can't keep what I don't know :lol: Hope everyone has recovered from last night. I feel a bit overfed as we had to eat two cooked meals yesterday, only leftovers today, and prepared the stew for tomorrow, so all done for today although our new neighbours might be calling in this afternoon to pick up our rifle as they are having squirrel trouble in their house. Watch out squirrels. :evil:


I hope they don't do any damage to their house. 😲😲


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's what we are here for dear, unload away!! xxx


Thanks, but I think I can now se some uncluttered brain matter. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. As expected, we slept lowsey haha.....I'm not sure if we shall stop tonight, we will see how the day pans out. I hope you all had a nice new year.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Judi, I was just checking out your address on Google map to see where your sea breeze might come from and I see there is a place called Quorn to the NE of you, I wonder if that's where the name of the micro-protein comes from?!!


That town is the reason that I thought you might have been mis-pronouncing the word. A lot of people pronounce the town of QUORN, as Corn, instead of using the sound kw - as in QUEEN - Phonetically spelt KWEEN, and QUORN - KWORN ...... QU = KW.

Is the micro-protein a natural substance, or is it manufactured? If it is manufactured, then it would more than likely be made in a facility in a city. But if it is a naturally growing substance, than it might have originated somewhere around Quorn


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That town is the reason that I thought you might have been mis-pronouncing the word. A lot of people pronounce the town of QUORN, as Corn, instead of using the sound kw - as in QUEEN - Phonetically spelt KWEEN, and QUORN - KWORN ...... QU = KW.
> 
> Is the micro-protein a natural substance, or is it manufactured? If it is manufactured, then it would more than likely be made in a facility in a city. But if it is a naturally growing substance, than it might have originated somewhere around Quorn


I have had a look at the website and they seem a little cagey about _exactly_ how and what it's made from but I copied this little bit, even though it doesn't give much away!Does't say where it's made, either.
"Quorns main ingredient is Mycoprotein, a nutritionally healthy protein source. Mycoprotein is produced by a process of fermentation similar to that used for yeast in bread. Unlike other meat alternatives, there's no strong aftertaste, and Quorn is great at absorbing the flavours used in cooking, making for great tasting meals."

I also found this article from The Telegraph:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/lifestyle/wellbeing/diet/3318997/Whats-the-truth-about...-Quorn.html


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. As expected, we slept lowsey haha.....I'm not sure if we shall stop tonight, we will see how the day pans out. I hope you all had a nice new year.


Hello Susan, I have caught up with everything, and am about to sign off.

So everyone have a lovely day, and i hope the weather begins to behave itself. I am now going to watch some TV, and do some knitting.

Good night all xxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Next time I meet up with them l volunteer to have a glass for everyone 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷xxxxx


That's so kind of you to go to so much trouble!! I hope that we shall meet up this year.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's so kind of you to go to so much trouble!! I hope that we shall meet up this year.


No trouble at all. X


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well first of all a Happy New Year to all my new friends. Bit late for some and easy for others. How plans change, we were going to visit neighbours, this afternoon for about an hour just to wish them well, as her partner wasn't up to long visits. One phone call later and we have just got home at 10.30. He was having a good day so she had put a roast in the oven and 7 of us sat down for a meal. The meat was done then the fusebox kept tripping out, so the rest of the meal was cooked on top of their log burner. So the quick hours visit turned into over 5 hours. It was a lovely way to end the year. See you all bright an early in the morning. Barny.


Love serendipity!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Love serendipity!


Someone else using big words :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is a tad lat, but I was looking for a very specific picture, and I found it, so:-


Wonderful photo!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Next time I meet up with them l volunteer to have a glass for everyone 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷xxxxx


You're so good to volunteer to take one (or several) for the team!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I couldn't agree with you more Judi, the man in the card shop down the road is putting out the Valentine cards this morning, according to DH!!


Oh, good grief! We certainly get rushed through the seasons, don't we?!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just caught up with you all! We had a very quiet NYE, was in bed by 10.30, read for a while and then went out like a light, didn't hear a single firework and they usually keep me awake for hours! Today, I may plod on with the curtains, 'only' got to hem 8 linings now, I'm getting there! Then I shall continue with my Miss Grace shawl which has been in dis-Grace for a day as it won't go right but I shall beat it into submission!!
> It's so quiet here today for a Friday, it feels more like a Sunday, very little traffic outside. Enjoy your day everyone, back later! xxxxx


I was asleep by 10:30 last night as well. Got up this a.m. and went out for my walk. We've got below freezing morning temps, but it's wonderful for a good brisk walk! I'm puttering around here and hope to sit and knit in a bit. I hope you can get those curtains finished soon, so they aren't "hanging" over your head any longer!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're welcome to come and play in our rain any time, it doesn't matter what time, you would almost be guaranteed play time. :thumbup:


We've been having glorious winter sunshine here the past few days and will continue to do so well into next week. It's really cold, though, but I don't care -- love that sunshine! We apparently finished December with the second wettest one on record and our rain total for the year was up almost 8" and that's with the very dry summer we had around here!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes, but you know when to use it. :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. We've had a very relaxing day. Just watched tv and played a couple of board games. Home in the morning. I'm lost off as to what day it is. GS1 has only got 2 more shifts to do then he's finished at the game shop. It can't come soon enough for him.....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. We've had a very relaxing day. Just watched tv and played a couple of board games. Home in the morning. I'm lost off as to what day it is. GS1 has only got 2 more shifts to do then he's finished at the game shop. It can't come soon enough for him.....


Sounds like a good day, Susan. Does GS1 have another job lined up or will he just play it by ear?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> We've been having glorious winter sunshine here the past few days and will continue to do so well into next week. It's really cold, though, but I don't care -- love that sunshine! We apparently finished December with the second wettest one on record and our rain total for the year was up almost 8" and that's with the very dry summer we had around here!


Glad your weather is improving, we are wet and windy again and a bit colder. I also would prefer it colder but sunny and clear. We have also broken all records in the UK for rainfall. Enjoy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad your weather is improving, we are wet and windy again and a bit colder. I also would prefer it colder but sunny and clear. We have also broken all records in the UK for rainfall. Enjoy.


I can well believe that. You have been having some truly awful weather there! It really makes that vacation you'll be going on a true treat!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I can well believe that. You have been having some truly awful weather there! It really makes that vacation you'll be going on a true treat!


Yes it can't come quick enough now.🛫🛫🛫


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You're so good to volunteer to take one (or several) for the team!  xxxooo


I'd do anything for the team :shock:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'd do anything for the team :shock:


And we appreciate that!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Judi, I was just checking out your address on Google map to see where your sea breeze might come from and I see there is a place called Quorn to the NE of you, I wonder if that's where the name of the micro-protein comes from?!!


I basically live on the flood plains, between the foothills of the Flinders Ranges, and the sea flats on the Eastern coast of Spencer Gulf. Often in the evenings, the wind will turn from a hot Northerly, to a lovely, much cooler Sou'westerly. I don't live right on the coast, but we still get the benefit of the sea breeze, which is probably more like a strong is wind, I don't think we have any gentle breezes here.

Did the map you found give you a reasonable idea of how we get sea breezes here?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have had a look at the website and they seem a little cagey about _exactly_ how and what it's made from but I copied this little bit, even though it doesn't give much away!Does't say where it's made, either.
> "Quorns main ingredient is Mycoprotein, a nutritionally healthy protein source. Mycoprotein is produced by a process of fermentation similar to that used for yeast in bread. Unlike other meat alternatives, there's no strong aftertaste, and Quorn is great at absorbing the flavours used in cooking, making for great tasting meals."
> 
> I also found this article from The Telegraph:
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/lifestyle/wellbeing/diet/3318997/Whats-the-truth-about...-Quorn.html


Londy, from that article it looks like the product, Quorn, is produced in UK & USA. There also seems to be a group claiming that it is not as safe to eat, as the producers would like people to believe.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. It's very dull here,it looks like it's raining. I've a touch of the toothache today I'm going to have them all out and go dentures. I'll catch up......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very wet and windy Surrey. It kight just be the day for staying in and doing some crochet.

Yesterday I had a big tidy up in my craft room as Mr P had painted round the new window. I now have things all put in one place and labelled so I won't have to spend ages searching for them. 

Hope everyone has a good week end xxxxxx.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It's very dull here,it looks like it's raining. I've a touch of the toothache today I'm going to have them all out and go dentures. I'll catch up......


Hope your tooth ache settles down xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I was asleep by 10:30 last night as well. Got up this a.m. and went out for my walk. We've got below freezing morning temps, but it's wonderful for a good brisk walk! I'm puttering around here and hope to sit and knit in a bit. I hope you can get those curtains finished soon, so they aren't "hanging" over your head any longer!  xxxooo


Oh, very good Pam!!! I intend to get out of this chair today (I did a LOT of knitting yesterday!) and have a good go at these curtains. I think there is a part of me that is afraid they won't look very good when they're finished and so if I don't finish them, I won't have to deal with that!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We've been having glorious winter sunshine here the past few days and will continue to do so well into next week. It's really cold, though, but I don't care -- love that sunshine! We apparently finished December with the second wettest one on record and our rain total for the year was up almost 8" and that's with the very dry summer we had around here!


They are saying it's all about climate change, I'm sure the soggy folk in Cumbria and Yorkshire will take great comfort from that - not!! Raining here today - again!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I basically live on the flood plains, between the foothills of the Flinders Ranges, and the sea flats on the Eastern coast of Spencer Gulf. Often in the evenings, the wind will turn from a hot Northerly, to a lovely, much cooler Sou'westerly. I don't live right on the coast, but we still get the benefit of the sea breeze, which is probably more like a strong is wind, I don't think we have any gentle breezes here.
> 
> Did the map you found give you a reasonable idea of how we get sea breezes here?


Yes! I didn't know where Spencer Gulf was, but I do now!! The map makes it look like you are quite close to the water, how far? That's quite a trek you have to get to Adelaide, isn't it?!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Londy, from that article it looks like the product, Quorn, is produced in UK & USA. There also seems to be a group claiming that it is not as safe to eat, as the producers would like people to believe.


Yes but only from the allergy point of view. I guess if one is allergic to a lot of things, it's best not to try but DDIL is terribly allergic to any kind of nuts but will eat Quorn quite happily - only here though, not in NZ yet!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It's very dull here,it looks like it's raining. I've a touch of the toothache today I'm going to have them all out and go dentures. I'll catch up......


I'm so sorry your mouth is sore dear and wouldn't blame you for going the denture route. my DS did that last year and hasn't regretted it for a minute! Hugs! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Right, watch out curtains, I'm coming to get you....!!! Oh, by the way, this is what I was knitting yesterday, the Miss Grace shawl, very addictive!! Thank you, Mrs P for pointing me in the direction of German short rows a while back - no holes!!!
Don't laugh but I almost contemplated buying this suit in a charity shop when out with lovely Lifeline on Thursday, you can see her laughing at the thought, in the background!! It _was_ only £2.50!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Right, watch out curtains, I'm coming to get you....!!! Oh, by the way, this is what I was knitting yesterday, the Miss Grace shawl, very addictive!! Thank you, Mrs P for pointing me in the direction of German short rows a while back - no holes!!!
> Don't laugh but I almost contemplated buying this suit in a charity shop when out with lovely Lifeline on Thursday, you can see her laughing at the thought, in the background!! It _was_ only £2.50!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


That scarf is gorgeous, I must give it a try. I can see why the suit was only £2.50!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It's very dull here,it looks like it's raining. I've a touch of the toothache today I'm going to have them all out and go dentures. I'll catch up......


Best thing I ever did. :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning from an almost dry Wales, just damp in the air at the moment. Our new neighbours called in yesterday afternoon so had a nice chat with them, I think they will fit in well in our valley they seem as mad as the rest of us. Having a quiet day today physically wise but my brain is doing overtime trying to sort out what needs doing before we get away. See you all later. Barny


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from an almost dry Wales, just damp in the air at the moment. Our new neighbours called in yesterday afternoon so had a nice chat with them, I think they will fit in well in our valley they seem as mad as the rest of us. Having a quiet day today physically wise but my brain is doing overtime trying to sort out what needs doing before we get away. See you all later. Barny


Well, don't stress yourself out and spoil your holiday, what you can't get done will just have to wait! Xxx TV


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all from a chilly London. We are going to have a quiet day today, family still away! Going to catch up on some knitting, I have to make 2 cardigans by the end of the month. My friend's son lives in Australia & is coming home to surprise her for her 60th birthday. He has 2 little boys & their mum loves hand-knits so I have to get knitting, great excuse! Can't wait to see that family & his mum will have a real shock as she doesn't have a clue.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It's very dull here,it looks like it's raining. I've a touch of the toothache today I'm going to have them all out and go dentures. I'll catch up......


Sorry to hear your tooth hurts. Rainy weather might be a cause. Somewhere I heard lower dentures are difficult. Not sure how or if it's true. Hub had both and did fine. Except when the dog took his upper from his night stand and chewed it to unusable. We had a brush of snow and it's gotten colder than last month but we've had a mild winter so far. I hope the rest of the winter stays decent. I was lonely new years day. Every friend was with family or away. Two phoned but the one who wanted to go out to dinner didn't call. Son stayed upstairs and we didn't go out to dinner as planned til 8 pm. Holidays just emphasize how alone I am. I should get use to it I guess. I'm not feeling sorry for myself just lonely. Wish mom and hub were here so holidays would be like before. Son finds fault with most things I say and do. We went to his friend's mom's for new years eve but son thought it was a drop in anytime type and the lady told me she was making food so I wanted to be on time. She phoned because we weren't there at 9 and I was embarrassed. The young ones went to play video games and us older ones chatted. It was nice but I felt I'd been invited because son told her he didn't want to go and leave me home alone. He knew id be sad alone on new years eve. Id have been sad but gotten by. When i found out son had said that to her i didnt want to be a charity case. I guess she was being nice and I should be just grateful. Mom hub son and I use to go out to dinner and come home to watch time square on tv. This year my friend backed out on going to dinner that day so son and I went to a nice Chinese buffet and then the house party. I hope you had a nice day.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from a chilly London. We are going to have a quiet day today, family still away! Going to catch up on some knitting, I have to make 2 cardigans by the end of the month. My friend's son lives in Australia & is coming home to surprise her for her 60th birthday. He has 2 little boys & their mum loves hand-knits so I have to get knitting, great excuse! Can't wait to see that family & his mum will have a real shock as she doesn't have a clue.


I like your avatar. You must knit fast. I'd take months do do two cardigans. I'm working on a mile a minute afghan for son's king size bed. Only have three strips partially made. I want to do a keyhole scarf using thick yarn and big needles .to match my new purple coat. I did a hat my own pattern and it looks like a dr. Seuse hat..thick bluish grey yarn with silver specks and a scarf made side to side. Done when I put a fringe tho my friends say it doesn't need a fringe. It curls and I thought fringe would keep it open or I could crochet or knit a ribbing on both ends. I like the pattern..two rows purl, five rows knit. I'm sure your cardigans will be done and delight the receivers.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Right, watch out curtains, I'm coming to get you....!!! Oh, by the way, this is what I was knitting yesterday, the Miss Grace shawl, very addictive!! Thank you, Mrs P for pointing me in the direction of German short rows a while back - no holes!!!
> Don't laugh but I almost contemplated buying this suit in a charity shop when out with lovely Lifeline on Thursday, you can see her laughing at the thought, in the background!! It _was_ only £2.50!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


You know I would wear that suit. I like the shawl but have no idea what German short rows means. I'll go on you tube to find it but last time you tube wouldn't work for me on iPad. Maybe due to busy holiday.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, very good Pam!!! I intend to get out of this chair today (I did a LOT of knitting yesterday!) and have a good go at these curtains. I think there is a part of me that is afraid they won't look very good when they're finished and so if I don't finish them, I won't have to deal with that!!! xxxx


I'm just like you about repotting my fig tree. It's doing poorly but I'm so afraid I will hurt it trying to get it into a slightly bigger pot with better soil. I've put it off. I took a baby step putting plastic on my dining room table and setting the new pot on it. Next baby step...put about five inches of new soil into the new pot. Then hold my breath and try to get the tree out of the old pot, roots intact. It's about five feet tall but thin trunk and a few new leaves at the top. The big lower leaves turned brown and fell off when I didn't water because I thought I'd over watered. Poor dear tree...I don't have a green thumb. 
I'm thinking of asking a local fabric shop owner for help with my singer reproduction sewing machine. I'm afraid I will break it if I thread it wrong. She helped me with the bobbin. I found the manual had a misprint so I couldn't figure how to do the bobbin. I got a 6 month block of the month quilt pattern but want to try it with fabric not included with the block of the month so if I mess up it won't be on the nice fabric. If I do it with the shop owner I may get my confidence back. I hope you get your confidence back for your curtain project too.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Someone else using big words :!: :!: :!: :!:


When I worked I was jokingly forbidden to use any words of more than 4 syllables, so I used all the obscure 2 syllable words I could think of!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Right, watch out curtains, I'm coming to get you....!!! Oh, by the way, this is what I was knitting yesterday, the Miss Grace shawl, very addictive!! Thank you, Mrs P for pointing me in the direction of German short rows a while back - no holes!!!
> Don't laugh but I almost contemplated buying this suit in a charity shop when out with lovely Lifeline on Thursday, you can see her laughing at the thought, in the background!! It _was_ only £2.50!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


It would have made wonderful cushions.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It would have made wonderful cushions.


to use in a beach hut!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> to use in a beach hut!


OK - so we're both wonderfully daft!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OK - so we're both wonderfully daft!


I can picture you in a totally tartan beach hut, of course it would have to be painted tartan on the outside too (just to annoy the local council ) xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I can picture you in a totally tartan beach hut, of course it would have to be painted tartan on the outside too (just to annoy the local council ) xx


Oh boy, would it just!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls we are home safe and sound....Its nice to be in my own chair and bed tonight but weve had a great break. Not doing much today. Tomorrow DS and DH are swapping over the boat for the caravan then we will be back to normal. This house is taking some getting warm.

Barny...when do you go on holiday?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That scarf is gorgeous, I must give it a try. I can see why the suit was only £2.50!!!!


I( think shed have been robbed had she bought it......


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm just like you about repotting my fig tree. It's doing poorly but I'm so afraid I will hurt it trying to get it into a slightly bigger pot with better soil. I've put it off. I took a baby step putting plastic on my dining room table and setting the new pot on it. Next baby step...put about five inches of new soil into the new pot. Then hold my breath and try to get the tree out of the old pot, roots intact. It's about five feet tall but thin trunk and a few new leaves at the top. The big lower leaves turned brown and fell off when I didn't water because I thought I'd over watered. Poor dear tree...I don't have a green thumb.
> I'm thinking of asking a local fabric shop owner for help with my singer reproduction sewing machine. I'm afraid I will break it if I thread it wrong. She helped me with the bobbin. I found the manual had a misprint so I couldn't figure how to do the bobbin. I got a 6 month block of the month quilt pattern but want to try it with fabric not included with the block of the month so if I mess up it won't be on the nice fabric. If I do it with the shop owner I may get my confidence back. I hope you get your confidence back for your curtain project too.


That sounds like a good idea Polly, I really hope you can get some help with your machine, it's good to have a nice 'toy' that you are confident to play with! I managed to do four curtain lining panels today before my back started aching from leaning over the cutting table, that leaves me four to do. They are for my DD's MIL, not for me and if my SIL ever volunteers me for curtain making again, I will skin him alive!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OK - so we're both wonderfully daft!


If I had worn the jacket, at least I would never have been overlooked!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It's very dull here,it looks like it's raining. I've a touch of the toothache today I'm going to have them all out and go dentures. I'll catch up......


I'm thinking that very soon I will need another root canal.
Hope your tooth feels better soon!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If I had worn the jacket, at least I would never have been overlooked!!!


Are you? Ever?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Are you? Ever?


Pass! x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It is cold again here today and I am having a bit of toothache again which is making my ear hurt and that doesn't make me happy at all.

Cleaning up around here and then I want to knit today maybe if I can get my eyes to cooperate!

Hope you all are having a better start to your new year than I am!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It's very dull here,it looks like it's raining. I've a touch of the toothache today I'm going to have them all out and go dentures. I'll catch up......


I feel like that sometimes too!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Right, watch out curtains, I'm coming to get you....!!! Oh, by the way, this is what I was knitting yesterday, the Miss Grace shawl, very addictive!! Thank you, Mrs P for pointing me in the direction of German short rows a while back - no holes!!!
> Don't laugh but I almost contemplated buying this suit in a charity shop when out with lovely Lifeline on Thursday, you can see her laughing at the thought, in the background!! It _was_ only £2.50!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


That scarf looks interesting. Don't know why you never bought that suit, I would have found you with no trouble next time we meet!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It is cold again here today and I am having a bit of toothache again which is making my ear hurt and that doesn't make me happy at all.
> 
> Cleaning up around here and then I want to knit today maybe if I can get my eyes to cooperate!
> 
> ...


Oh dear, bless your cotton socks Lisa!! Feel better soon love! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That scarf looks interesting. Don't know why you never bought that suit, I would have found you with no trouble next time we meet!!


Hehehe!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I like your avatar. You must knit fast. I'd take months do do two cardigans. I'm working on a mile a minute afghan for son's king size bed. Only have three strips partially made. I want to do a keyhole scarf using thick yarn and big needles .to match my new purple coat. I did a hat my own pattern and it looks like a dr. Seuse hat..thick bluish grey yarn with silver specks and a scarf made side to side. Done when I put a fringe tho my friends say it doesn't need a fringe. It curls and I thought fringe would keep it open or I could crochet or knit a ribbing on both ends. I like the pattern..two rows purl, five rows knit. I'm sure your cardigans will be done and delight the receivers.


Glad you like the avatar, it's one of my GS, AGE 4 with one of his Lego models. You sound as though you have lots of knitting on the go at the moment. My DD, Who is away, just phoned to say she has bought yarn & button so would I turn it into a jacket for the baby. I shall be busy for a while!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> If I had worn the jacket, at least I would never have been overlooked!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls we are home safe and sound....Its nice to be in my own chair and bed tonight but weve had a great break. Not doing much today. Tomorrow DS and DH are swapping over the boat for the caravan then we will be back to normal. This house is taking some getting warm.
> 
> Barny...when do you go on holiday?


It's nice being in your own house isn't it? We fly to Amsterdam on the 11th (a week Monday, notthat I am counting), then out to St. Martins on the 12th. 🛫🛫


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope your tooth ache settles down xx


Me, too, Susan! I wouldn't blame you a bit if you had them all pulled out! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, very good Pam!!! I intend to get out of this chair today (I did a LOT of knitting yesterday!) and have a good go at these curtains. I think there is a part of me that is afraid they won't look very good when they're finished and so if I don't finish them, I won't have to deal with that!!! xxxx


Thanks, Londy. Got another walk in this morning. Two days in a row! Amazing!  I think you should get them done and out of your hair, good or bad. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They are saying it's all about climate change, I'm sure the soggy folk in Cumbria and Yorkshire will take great comfort from that - not!! Raining here today - again!! xxxx


Beautiful sunshine and really cold here again today. Supposed to be like this until late Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Right, watch out curtains, I'm coming to get you....!!! Oh, by the way, this is what I was knitting yesterday, the Miss Grace shawl, very addictive!! Thank you, Mrs P for pointing me in the direction of German short rows a while back - no holes!!!
> Don't laugh but I almost contemplated buying this suit in a charity shop when out with lovely Lifeline on Thursday, you can see her laughing at the thought, in the background!! It _was_ only £2.50!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I like the way your shawl is coming along. It looks great. The suit - well not so much - good price or not!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from a chilly London. We are going to have a quiet day today, family still away! Going to catch up on some knitting, I have to make 2 cardigans by the end of the month. My friend's son lives in Australia & is coming home to surprise her for her 60th birthday. He has 2 little boys & their mum loves hand-knits so I have to get knitting, great excuse! Can't wait to see that family & his mum will have a real shock as she doesn't have a clue.


That's so great - both the surprise visit and you knitting a sweater for her!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It's very dull here,it looks like it's raining. I've a touch of the toothache today I'm going to have them all out and go dentures. I'll catch up......


It definitely sounds like it might be the more economical way to go! I hope it all goes well, when you have it done.

Mum had all of her teeth out, not long after my youngest was a baby, and I think that she had the dentures placed in, immediately after her teeth were removed, and she had no trouble with them.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, very good Pam!!! I intend to get out of this chair today (I did a LOT of knitting yesterday!) and have a good go at these curtains. I think there is a part of me that is afraid they won't look very good when they're finished and so if I don't finish them, I won't have to deal with that!!! xxxx


Stop thinking negatively, and do the positive self-talk thing. They will look wonderful! 😉😉 You have to begin believing that your work is very good, verging on excellent, we all know this is the truth; ......... sssssooooo stop procrastinating, and get them finished so that you can reward yourself something that you really want to do.😆

I have to do that with a quilt kit that I bought, just after I finished work, so this year, I am determined to create the quilt, and many of the other projects inclued in the package; and I hope to have a completed quilt, and lots of useful items, that I could use for family gifts, Kris Kringle, or just keep them for myself .......... or possibly sell them. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes! I didn't know where Spencer Gulf was, but I do now!! The map makes it look like you are quite close to the water, how far? That's quite a trek you have to get to Adelaide, isn't it?!! xxx


We are only about 10 to 15 minutes away from the coast, and when we visit DD4, we drive over the gulf. Adelaide is only about 300km away, so we only do a day trip, and if I want to go for a few days, I will catch the train, or bus, down & back, for a very cheap train fare, but half the regular adult price, for the return bus ticket. I get train tickets from Centre link for the train, and only end up paying $42.00 return, but that is being stopped at the end of June this year. 😯😠😟😦


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes but only from the allergy point of view. I guess if one is allergic to a lot of things, it's best not to try but DDIL is terribly allergic to any kind of nuts but will eat Quorn quite happily - only here though, not in NZ yet!!


No, it isn't in my region yet, either, but I don't know if I will ever eat it; but one never knows, I might get adventurous in that direction. 😲😲 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Right, watch out curtains, I'm coming to get you....!!! Oh, by the way, this is what I was knitting yesterday, the Miss Grace shawl, very addictive!! Thank you, Mrs P for pointing me in the direction of German short rows a while back - no holes!!!
> Don't laugh but I almost contemplated buying this suit in a charity shop when out with lovely Lifeline on Thursday, you can see her laughing at the thought, in the background!! It _was_ only £2.50!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I love the shawl, it is gorgeous; but OMG 😲😲😲😲 I am not really sure about the suit. If you were on an outing with friends, and sort of got side tracked, you would be very easy to find! Do you know anyone who is caring for a family member, with Alzheimers, who goes wandering and often gets lost - this suit would be ideal when having to give a description of the person (bit hard if the person is a man, though) 😆😆😇


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from an almost dry Wales, just damp in the air at the moment. Our new neighbours called in yesterday afternoon so had a nice chat with them, I think they will fit in well in our valley they seem as mad as the rest of us. Having a quiet day today physically wise but my brain is doing overtime trying to sort out what needs doing before we get away. See you all later. Barny


Tell your brain to stop panicking, everything will be fine! 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from a chilly London. We are going to have a quiet day today, family still away! Going to catch up on some knitting, I have to make 2 cardigans by the end of the month. My friend's son lives in Australia & is coming home to surprise her for her 60th birthday. He has 2 little boys & their mum loves hand-knits so I have to get knitting, great excuse! Can't wait to see that family & his mum will have a real shock as she doesn't have a clue.


What part of Australia do they live in?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Sorry to hear your tooth hurts. Rainy weather might be a cause. Somewhere I heard lower dentures are difficult. Not sure how or if it's true. Hub had both and did fine. Except when the dog took his upper from his night stand and chewed it to unusable. We had a brush of snow and it's gotten colder than last month but we've had a mild winter so far. I hope the rest of the winter stays decent. I was lonely new years day. Every friend was with family or away. Two phoned but the one who wanted to go out to dinner didn't call. Son stayed upstairs and we didn't go out to dinner as planned til 8 pm. Holidays just emphasize how alone I am. I should get use to it I guess. I'm not feeling sorry for myself just lonely. Wish mom and hub were here so holidays would be like before. Son finds fault with most things I say and do. We went to his friend's mom's for new years eve but son thought it was a drop in anytime type and the lady told me she was making food so I wanted to be on time. She phoned because we weren't there at 9 and I was embarrassed. The young ones went to play video games and us older ones chatted. It was nice but I felt I'd been invited because son told her he didn't want to go and leave me home alone. He knew id be sad alone on new years eve. Id have been sad but gotten by. When i found out son had said that to her i didnt want to be a charity case. I guess she was being nice and I should be just grateful. Mom hub son and I use to go out to dinner and come home to watch time square on tv. This year my friend backed out on going to dinner that day so son and I went to a nice Chinese buffet and then the house party. I hope you had a nice day.


Polly, don't think of it as being a charity case, accept these type of invites at face value, and that way you might find that you will begin collecting new friends.

My NYE was very quiet; we didn't visit anyone, just stayed home and remained comfortable. I chatted, through messenger on FB, with my eldest DD, who spent her NYE visiting her partner and waching a movi wit him. He was hospitalised with an infected knee, and scepticaemia, on the Sunday after Christmas, and had urgent surgery to remote some infected tissue from behind his knee. He was finally discharged on new years day, and I think he will end quite a long recovery time.

DH watched cricket, so DD5 and myself went to our beds, she to use her computer, and I read for a short time, until it was better for my tablet to be put away, before I dropped it as I began going to sleep. ......... and that was my NYE. But I was quite happy doing that, because I didn't have to act in a way that I wasn't feeling, I could just go with the flow, and take medication, as I needed it. 👍


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> When I worked I was jokingly forbidden to use any words of more than 4 syllables, so I used all the obscure 2 syllable words I could think of!


I like having fun with words too, many of the young nurses had a lot of trouble with some of the words, but the older nurses knew them, because we were trained using the correct terminology. I didn't like the words that replaced the original words.😯


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a good idea Polly, I really hope you can get some help with your machine, it's good to have a nice 'toy' that you are confident to play with! I managed to do four curtain lining panels today before my back started aching from leaning over the cutting table, that leaves me four to do. They are for my DD's MIL, not for me and if my SIL ever volunteers me for curtain making again, I will skin him alive!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I think I would too, and make something out of it,so he couldn't get it refitted to himself. 😅😂😅😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, that us me, all caught up! I was going to do some sewing, and finish off the twins little suits, but my head feels like it is spinning; and I don't want to ruin these little things, so will leave it til tomorrow, and hope my head has cleared ab.

So I might try some knitting, to see if my head can cope with that, for a little while! &#128559;&#128550;&#128543;


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Tell your brain to stop panicking, everything will be fine! 😊


It's not so much that it is panicking, it's just we've waited so long for this holiday that now it is only a week away suddenly it is real and I've got to get my act together and put thoughts into practise. It'll all work out it usually does. :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its RAINING again. I feel sorry for the people in the floods. 

Well bak to a normal Sunday. I may do some stitching 
up today.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its RAINING again. I feel sorry for the people in the floods.
> 
> Well bak to a normal Sunday. I may do some stitching
> up today.


Same here, wet as usual. Is there anything different these days? Dinners all prepared, washing is on so might sit back and catch up on some programs I recorded in April and knit this afternoon. What else can you do on a day like this?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Londy. Got another walk in this morning. Two days in a row! Amazing!  I think you should get them done and out of your hair, good or bad. xxxooo


I know :hunf: nearly there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful sunshine and really cold here again today. Supposed to be like this until late Monday or Tuesday.


Super-grey and light rain here today, 10.35 and we have the lights on!!! :evil:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I like the way your shawl is coming along. It looks great. The suit - well not so much - good price or not!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Stop thinking negatively, and do the positive self-talk thing. They will look wonderful! 😉😉 You have to begin believing that your work is very good, verging on excellent, we all know this is the truth; ......... sssssooooo stop procrastinating, and get them finished so that you can reward yourself something that you really want to do.😆
> 
> Thanks for the pep talk Judi, I needed that. Now, about that quilt........!!!
> Watched a good Aussie film on TV last night, it was called the Sapphires about an Aboriginal girl singing group that went to Vietnam to entertain the troops in the late 60s, true story, apparently. Really enjoyed it!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We are only about 10 to 15 minutes away from the coast, and when we visit DD4, we drive over the gulf. Adelaide is only about 300km away, so we only do a day trip, and if I want to go for a few days, I will catch the train, or bus, down & back, for a very cheap train fare, but half the regular adult price, for the return bus ticket. I get train tickets from Centre link for the train, and only end up paying $42.00 return, but that is being stopped at the end of June this year. 😯😠😟😦


Oh, ok, it looked much further on the map!! :lol: Sorry they are stopping the cheap fares though.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, it isn't in my region yet, either, but I don't know if I will ever eat it; but one never knows, I might get adventurous in that direction. 😲😲 😂😂😂😂


Look, I've tried kangaroo!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I love the shawl, it is gorgeous; but OMG 😲😲😲😲 I am not really sure about the suit. If you were on an outing with friends, and sort of got side tracked, you would be very easy to find! Do you know anyone who is caring for a family member, with Alzheimers, who goes wandering and often gets lost - this suit would be ideal when having to give a description of the person (bit hard if the person is a man, though) 😆😆😇


Cracking up with laughter Judi!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think I would too, and make something out of it,so he couldn't get it refitted to himself. 😅😂😅😂


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Look, I've tried kangaroo!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


And me, they do kangaroo burgers in Iceland. They are yummy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from yet another wet and windy day in Surrey.

I had a very productive day yesterday. Actualy did some ironing!!! Then I sorted out some fabric to line all these cushion covers I am making. Got a few sewn together and then decided I would knit the back off some of the cushions so made a start on that.

Slept like a log and only just having breakfast.

Not going to walk to the shops as it is horrible out there so will drive to the supermarket so I can get back and sit and knit.

Hoope you are all having a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from yet another wet and windy day in Surrey.
> 
> I had a very productive day yesterday. Actualy did some ironing!!! Then I sorted out some fabric to line all these cushion covers I am making. Got a few sewn together and then decided I would knit the back off some of the cushions so made a start on that.
> 
> ...


Hi love! Yes, it is really horrible out there again and I too have to go and fill up the larder! First though, I shall go and pick up the gks, which will brighten the day no end!! Enjoy your knitting, I doubt I'll do any today, due to my visitors but I have been knitting non-stop for the last few days so will be good to give it a rest! Have finished the baby shawl, will post a picture when I have darned the ends in, washed it and blocked it a bit! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi love! Yes, it is really horrible out there again and I too have to go and fill up the larder! First though, I shall go and pick up the gks, which will brighten the day no end!! Enjoy your knitting, I doubt I'll do any today, due to my visitors but I have been knitting non-stop for the last few days so will be good to give it a rest! Have finished the baby shawl, will post a picture when I have darned the ends in, washed it and blocked it a bit! xxx


Looking forward to seeing the finished shawl. Have fun with the gks. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its RAINING again. I feel sorry for the people in the floods.
> 
> Well bak to a normal Sunday. I may do some stitching
> up today.


Good morning, Susan. Sorry for your rain. We've still got below freezing here. Brrrr. I'll bundle up for my morning walk!  Will come back and go out to get a few groceries.

Am going to visit my sister and mom for a couple of days. Plan to leave mid-day tomorrow on the bus and stop in downtown Seattle and have lunch with a friend before continuing on down to Olympia. Haven't been down there since October other than our Thanksgiving day visit which was just a few hours. My sister wants me to help mom with a few things she needs doing and then on Wednesday we will both be going to her cardiologist appointment with her. Will come back home on an early morning bus on Thursday.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just found out that there is no S and B tomorrow...OMG what am I( going to do? Ive just finished a childs jacket and got it bagged and ready to post. So Ive only got 1 more thing to sew up.

DS and GS2 came down today for coffee. DS doesnt understand how I make such rotten coffee!!!!! I like it. GS2 was like the gannet he always is, and GS1 was at work. I think he finishes today. Hes hoping so anyway.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, Susan. Sorry for your rain. We've still got below freezing here. Brrrr. I'll bundle up for my morning walk!  Will come back and go out to get a few groceries.
> 
> Am going to visit my sister and mom for a couple of days. Plan to leave mid-day tomorrow on the bus and stop in downtown Seattle and have lunch with a friend before continuing on down to Olympia. Haven't been down there since October other than our Thanksgiving day visit which was just a few hours. My sister wants me to help mom with a few things she needs doing and then on Wednesday we will both be going to her cardiologist appointment with her. Will come back home on an early morning bus on Thursday.


Have a safe trip and l hope Mum's appointment goes well xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just found out that there is no S and B tomorrow...OMG what am I( going to do? Ive just finished a childs jacket and got it bagged and ready to post. So Ive only got 1 more thing to sew up.
> 
> DS and GS2 came down today for coffee. DS doesnt understand how I make such rotten coffee!!!!! I like it. GS2 was like the gannet he always is, and GS1 was at work. I think he finishes today. Hes hoping so anyway.


No knitting group here either, DD and LM are takjng me out yo lunch and to the panto. GS2 is taking Mr P to see yhe new Star Wars film. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's nice being in your own house isn't it? We fly to Amsterdam on the 11th (a week Monday, notthat I am counting), then out to St. Martins on the 12th. 🛫🛫


I would be counting too! Have you been there before?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I love the shawl, it is gorgeous; but OMG 😲😲😲😲 I am not really sure about the suit. If you were on an outing with friends, and sort of got side tracked, you would be very easy to find! Do you know anyone who is caring for a family member, with Alzheimers, who goes wandering and often gets lost - this suit would be ideal when having to give a description of the person (bit hard if the person is a man, though) 😆😆😇


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

It seems as though we have all had a good knit! I've done really well on the jacket I'm doing. I am putting on the pictures of the advent calendars I made for my GSs. They are about 24 x 30, approx. thanks to our Londy they have very nice numbers.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Whoops! Only made one boot. Got to make another one now for the baby, going to try & start that before November!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It seems as though we have all had a good knit! I've done really well on the jacket I'm doing. I am putting on the pictures of the advent calendars I made for my GSs. They are about 24 x 30, approx. thanks to our Londy they have very nice numbers.


Theres a lot of work there. They are very nice. Its a shame to take them down.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It seems as though we have all had a good knit! I've done really well on the jacket I'm doing. I am putting on the pictures of the advent calendars I made for my GSs. They are about 24 x 30, approx. thanks to our Londy they have very nice numbers.


Very nice xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> I would be counting too! Have you been there before?


Yes, this will be our 5th time there. It's just perfect for the sort of holiday we enjoy these days. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It seems as though we have all had a good knit! I've done really well on the jacket I'm doing. I am putting on the pictures of the advent calendars I made for my GSs. They are about 24 x 30, approx. thanks to our Londy they have very nice numbers.


Lovely work Chris


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Theres a lot of work there. They are very nice. Its a shame to take them down.


It will be a shame won't it.

I think we will take the tree down tomorrow, I'm fed up with it being here now!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> It will be a shame won't it.
> 
> I think we will take the tree down tomorrow, I'm fed up with it being here now!


My DD sent me the photos as she was taking them down. They looked good when full of little silver boxes. I think I'll get my tree down tomorrow but I shall miss my lights, I need to get some kind of extra lighting to put on all year round.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a safe trip and l hope Mum's appointment goes well xxxxx


Thanks! It will be great to see her and see how she's doing in person versus what I hear on the phone.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No knitting group here either, DD and LM are takjng me out yo lunch and to the panto. GS2 is taking Mr P to see yhe new Star Wars film. Xx


That sounds like a fun day for both you and Mr. P!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It seems as though we have all had a good knit! I've done really well on the jacket I'm doing. I am putting on the pictures of the advent calendars I made for my GSs. They are about 24 x 30, approx. thanks to our Londy they have very nice numbers.


I love those, Chris! Great job!  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It seems as though we have all had a good knit! I've done really well on the jacket I'm doing. I am putting on the pictures of the advent calendars I made for my GSs. They are about 24 x 30, approx. thanks to our Londy they have very nice numbers.


Lovely job Chris, well done, let me know when you want numbers for little Felix!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It will be a shame won't it.
> 
> I think we will take the tree down tomorrow, I'm fed up with it being here now!


Mine are all back up in the loft now, it looks horribly dull in our lounge now!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's not so much that it is panicking, it's just we've waited so long for this holiday that now it is only a week away suddenly it is real and I've got to get my act together and put thoughts into practise. It'll all work out it usually does. :lol:


I do know what you mean, I am in a similar situation. We are biding our time, until DH is able to legally (age wise) retire and access his super. Then we will be able to do some things for the house, and also do some touring around Australia, to see some places neither of us have been before.

I was hoping for an overseas trip, but due to dh's severe dislike for flying, or travelling by sea, that will not be happening, unless one of my dd's will take a trip with me, but that won't be for a while yet. 😯 So I will be an armchair traveller for a while longer!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well the kids _finally_ went to bed, they had the devil in them tonight! After I picked them up from DD's the car didn't feel right, kept pulling to the left so I checked and, of course, I had a flat tyre. The weather was diabolical, pouring hard with rain so I called the breakdown company and bless him, he was out to me in less than half and hour. While I was waiting, I thought I would be helpful and get the spare out of the boot where it has languished since the car was new. Well, it was a bit stuck and in pulling it out I have hurt my back so it's hard to stand up straight but hopefully, it will be ok in the morning! We've played a board game or two and watched a Scooby-Doo film and they have gone quiet so are , hopefully asleep now - I shan't be far behind them!!
Night, night all, sleep well, love you all lots! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I do know what you mean, I am in a similar situation. We are biding our time, until DH is able to legally (age wise) retire and access his super. Then we will be able to do some things for the house, and also do some touring around Australia, to see some places neither of us have been before.
> 
> I was hoping for an overseas trip, but due to dh's severe dislike for flying, or travelling by sea, that will not be happening, unless one of my dd's will take a trip with me, but that won't be for a while yet. 😯 So I will be an armchair traveller for a while longer!


Good night Judi, sorry to leave you on your own but I'm bushed!! Love ya! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well the kids _finally_ went to bed, they had the devil in them tonight! After I picked them up from DD's the car didn't feel right, kept pulling to the left so I checked and, of course, I had a flat tyre. The weather was diabolical, pouring hard with rain so I called the breakdown company and bless him, he was out to me in less than half and hour. While I was waiting, I thought I would be helpful and get the spare out of the boot where it has languished since the car was new. Well, it was a bit stuck and in pulling it out I have hurt my back so it's hard to stand up straight but hopefully, it will be ok in the morning! We've played a board game or two and watched a Scooby-Doo film and they have gone quiet so are , hopefully asleep now - I shan't be far behind them!!
> Night, night all, sleep well, love you all lots! xxxxxxx


Oh, no. I hope you didn't do too much damage to yourself. Sending you gentle and healing hugs!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Super-grey and light rain here today, 10.35 and we have the lights on!!! :evil:


I suppose we do have to suffer the bad weather, especially when we know that it will, eventually, be followed by the good weather. It is the opposite of what is happening in your country, for now. Qid had a severe drought situation, and now they are celebrating the rain; while some areas in UK and USA, are in flood situations, and they will be celebrating the cesation of the rain, when that happens - and I really hope it is sooner, rather than later, for both countries!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Stop thinking negatively, and do the positive self-talk thing. They will look wonderful! 😉😉 You have to begin believing that your work is very good, verging on excellent, we all know this is the truth; ......... sssssooooo stop procrastinating, and get them finished so that you can reward yourself something that you really want to do.😆
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Look, I've tried kangaroo!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I quite like kangaroo, and oxtail, but they are REAL meat, I have tried a couple or things that are said to be as good as meat, but they never are. I love mushrooms, and have substituted mushroom for beef, because we didn't have any meat in the fridge, and whatever it was that I made, was good, but I wouldn't do it all the time though.😀😇


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just found out that there is no S and B tomorrow...OMG what am I( going to do? Ive just finished a childs jacket and got it bagged and ready to post. So Ive only got 1 more thing to sew up.
> 
> DS and GS2 came down today for coffee. DS doesnt understand how I make such rotten coffee!!!!! I like it. GS2 was like the gannet he always is, and GS1 was at work. I think he finishes today. Hes hoping so anyway.


Tell him to make his own coffee, if he dislikes your brew! 😈


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It seems as though we have all had a good knit! I've done really well on the jacket I'm doing. I am putting on the pictures of the advent calendars I made for my GSs. They are about 24 x 30, approx. thanks to our Londy they have very nice numbers.


They look very nice, I am hoping to make some for the girls, for next year, so I had better pull my finger out, and get started - I have so many things that I want to finish, and a lot more that I need to make, for birthdays, and 
Christmas, possibly Easter as well. 😲😲😆😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It will be a shame won't it.
> 
> I think we will take the tree down tomorrow, I'm fed up with it being here now!


We didn't even put one up. 😮😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good night Judi, sorry to leave you on your own but I'm bushed!! Love ya! xxx


That's ók, I don't expect anyone to be on here now, and it is always a surprise when I see that one, or more sometimes, have posted. You need to go to bed, to rest your back, I hope it is much better tomorrow. Love you too xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

OK, I have now caught up with everyone. I am now going to go and do some sewing, and will post photos as I get these projects finished. 
Sleep well, those of you who are in thé UK, and those of you in the USA, enjoy the remainder of your day, and everyone, please stay safe, in whatever weather conditions are in your area. xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We didn't even put one up. 😮😉


We didn't either. Haven't put one up for nine years.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello girls, sorry I am not keeping up like I had hoped to do, but am tryig. Off for check up tomorrow at the doctors and did not got to Sam's as planned as I was up sick all night from eating sourkraut and my helper was unable to get a wheelchair for me. so we will try on Wednesday. Have just started to knit. JUST FELT TOO ILL BEFORE TO KNIT. My helper is a new knitter and like to discuss patterns and such which is nice. Off to check out a you tube video.Love to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, sorry I am not keeping up like I had hoped to do, but am tryig. Off for check up tomorrow at the doctors and did not got to Sam's as planned as I was up sick all night from eating sourkraut and my helper was unable to get a wheelchair for me. so we will try on Wednesday. Have just started to knit. JUST FELT TOO ILL BEFORE TO KNIT. My helper is a new knitter and like to discuss patterns and such which is nice. Off to check out a you tube video.Love to all. Purly


Great to see you here, Purly. Sorry you got sick and hopefully you're better now. Glad you're getting back to knitting and have an interested helper.  Love you lots!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, sorry I am not keeping up like I had hoped to do, but am tryig. Off for check up tomorrow at the doctors and did not got to Sam's as planned as I was up sick all night from eating sourkraut and my helper was unable to get a wheelchair for me. so we will try on Wednesday. Have just started to knit. JUST FELT TOO ILL BEFORE TO KNIT. My helper is a new knitter and like to discuss patterns and such which is nice. Off to check out a you tube video.Love to all. Purly


Purly, just do catchup as you can, or even better, use the postings as something to look at when you are resting, if that is easier,; but just remember that it is not imperative for you to catch up on every single post that you have missed. I can catch you up on what I have been doing, which isn't a great deal.

I am still sewing, spinning and knitting, but I have added weaving to my activities, and bought myself a narrow weaving loom, called an Inkle Loom. I am not too good with the patterns available, and I am just about to order a workbook for the Loom, so that I have something to help me make some belts, or bags, or what ever I can imagine making with the loom.

I also made some drop-waist dresses for 3 of my dgd's, by cutting the hem from a t-shirt, then sewing gathered fabric to the Base of the shirt. Thank goodness that they each liked the fabric that I chose for them. I am about to order a Spiderman Mask transfer, to add to the bodice of Munchkins' dress; Miss M has a picture on her dress & Munchkin wanted one too, so the 2 girls found the mask in Munchkins Spiderman colouring book, they both coloured it, then cut it from the book, and finally taped it to the front of Munchkin's dress, and actually looked like it was a transfer; until one noticed the excessive shine on the mask, where the tape was.

I am in the process of finishing off what will be a little rompers set, made from the summer grow suits, one for each baby, with a little skirt attached to it, at about hip position. I have almost finished the pair of them, and will post a photo once they are completed. I just hope they workout to the way they look in my mind. 😆😆

I have also started to knit one of two cotton dresses for the twins. They are walking now, and the little dresses will look so cute on them. They are also beginning to talk, we think that Miss B will pick up language fairly easily, because she already has quite an impressive vocabulary, for a 12 month old; whereas Miss A is refining the words she has picked up, so before she moves on to a new word, (I suppose this could be called practice) she seems to want her words to be clearer, before tackling a new word! 😆😄

Well that is enough for this chapter, I will post again later, when the items for the twins are finished. So for now, I am going to work on a coupleof wip's. xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, sorry I am not keeping up like I had hoped to do, but am tryig. Off for check up tomorrow at the doctors and did not got to Sam's as planned as I was up sick all night from eating sourkraut and my helper was unable to get a wheelchair for me. so we will try on Wednesday. Have just started to knit. JUST FELT TOO ILL BEFORE TO KNIT. My helper is a new knitter and like to discuss patterns and such which is nice. Off to check out a you tube video.Love to all. Purly


Purly, it is wonderful for your helper to be working with you. There will be lots of things that the pair of you will be able to chat about. 👍


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, sorry I am not keeping up like I had hoped to do, but am tryig. Off for check up tomorrow at the doctors and did not got to Sam's as planned as I was up sick all night from eating sourkraut and my helper was unable to get a wheelchair for me. so we will try on Wednesday. Have just started to knit. JUST FELT TOO ILL BEFORE TO KNIT. My helper is a new knitter and like to discuss patterns and such which is nice. Off to check out a you tube video.Love to all. Purly


Sorry you didn't get out, hopefully Wednesday....

Nice your carer is a knitter, even if new to it, you can encourage each other :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We didn't even put one up. 😮😉


Ours only went up because of MM


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, although I don't know how long it will last. Off to shops and panto with DD and LM. Catch you all later. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> We didn't even put one up. 😮😉


Nor us, just had our cards around and they are down now.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from Wales we have had rain, sun and now it looks like rain again and it is only 10 o'clock. Trying to catch up with all my e-mails so will see you all later. Barny.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its very dull here. Theres no s and b today so I shall go and face m and s and take some pjs back..(hows that for text talk?) Ive had toothache in the night. I am so sick of my mouth.!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, sorry I am not keeping up like I had hoped to do, but am tryig. Off for check up tomorrow at the doctors and did not got to Sam's as planned as I was up sick all night from eating sourkraut and my helper was unable to get a wheelchair for me. so we will try on Wednesday. Have just started to knit. JUST FELT TOO ILL BEFORE TO KNIT. My helper is a new knitter and like to discuss patterns and such which is nice. Off to check out a you tube video.Love to all. Purly


Lovely to see you purley. Never mind about catching up just come home to us when you can. Its a big step to be inteested to knit again. I'm sorry you didnt get out to Sams. Maybe this week. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Lovely job Chris, well done, let me know when you want numbers for little Felix!! xxx


I might just do that ! How's the curtains?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well the kids _finally_ went to bed, they had the devil in them tonight! After I picked them up from DD's the car didn't feel right, kept pulling to the left so I checked and, of course, I had a flat tyre. The weather was diabolical, pouring hard with rain so I called the breakdown company and bless him, he was out to me in less than half and hour. While I was waiting, I thought I would be helpful and get the spare out of the boot where it has languished since the car was new. Well, it was a bit stuck and in pulling it out I have hurt my back so it's hard to stand up straight but hopefully, it will be ok in the morning! We've played a board game or two and watched a Scooby-Doo film and they have gone quiet so are , hopefully asleep now - I shan't be far behind them!!
> Night, night all, sleep well, love you all lots! xxxxxxx


Poor you, hope your back is feeling better this morning & the kids have calmed down for you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, sorry I am not keeping up like I had hoped to do, but am tryig. Off for check up tomorrow at the doctors and did not got to Sam's as planned as I was up sick all night from eating sourkraut and my helper was unable to get a wheelchair for me. so we will try on Wednesday. Have just started to knit. JUST FELT TOO ILL BEFORE TO KNIT. My helper is a new knitter and like to discuss patterns and such which is nice. Off to check out a you tube video.Love to all. Purly


It's good to 'see' you whenever you pop in. Sorry you were poorly & couldn't go out. Sounds as though you have found a good carer who you can talk knitting with! Hope your Dr's appt goes well. Look forward to hearing from you again soon. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> They look very nice, I am hoping to make some for the girls, for next year, so I had better pull my finger out, and get started - I have so many things that I want to finish, and a lot more that I need to make, for birthdays, and
> Christmas, possibly Easter as well. 😲😲😆😆


I finally finished a quilt I was making for my DD's boys, it's only taken me 4 years. It was originally for her partner but I think the boys have claimed it. I suppose I shall be getting a request for more!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Purly, just do catchup as you can, or even better, use the postings as something to look at when you are resting, if that is easier,; but just remember that it is not imperative for you to catch up on every single post that you have missed. I can catch you up on what I have been doing, which isn't a great deal.
> 
> I am still sewing, spinning and knitting, but I have added weaving to my activities, and bought myself a narrow weaving loom, called an Inkle Loom. I am not too good with the patterns available, and I am just about to order a workbook for the Loom, so that I have something to help me make some belts, or bags, or what ever I can imagine making with the loom.
> 
> ...


Those dresses look so cute. I love the Spider-Man material. I'm going to make some little girl dresses this year, love dressmaking. My god son's little girl is mad on dressing-up so I may make her some bits. Having 4 grandsons was not in my plan, not much I can make for them. I do however have to make them all a teddy using old baby clothes. Got the materials, pattern now just got to get going!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Well that's me caught up. Looking forward to seeing my DD & her family this afternoon. We are going up to see their Christmas gifts so it will be transformers & Power Rangers everywhere. My eldest GS got a couple of science experiments & wants me to do them with him so we might just be in trouble with mum, especially as I bought them!! My other DD comes home today, I have really missed Little O & the baby, not seen them since Boxing Day. I will however miss our quiet, toy free lounge, it was nice while it lasted, but that's what being a grandparent is all about I think.&#128522;


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no. I hope you didn't do too much damage to yourself. Sending you gentle and healing hugs!  xxxooo


Doesn't hurt at all when I sit still and do nothing!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, sorry I am not keeping up like I had hoped to do, but am tryig. Off for check up tomorrow at the doctors and did not got to Sam's as planned as I was up sick all night from eating sourkraut and my helper was unable to get a wheelchair for me. so we will try on Wednesday. Have just started to knit. JUST FELT TOO ILL BEFORE TO KNIT. My helper is a new knitter and like to discuss patterns and such which is nice. Off to check out a you tube video.Love to all. Purly


Fantastic news that your are now feeling well enough to want to knit again!! Take care, keep your chin up and stay away from the sauerkraut!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although I don't know how long it will last. Off to shops and panto with DD and LM. Catch you all later. Xxx


Have fun!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I might just do that ! How's the curtains?


Four more linings to hem then I'm done!! Kids are here so they won't get done today, maybe tomorrow!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well the kids _finally_ went to bed, they had the devil in them tonight! After I picked them up from DD's the car didn't feel right, kept pulling to the left so I checked and, of course, I had a flat tyre. The weather was diabolical, pouring hard with rain so I called the breakdown company and bless him, he was out to me in less than half and hour. While I was waiting, I thought I would be helpful and get the spare out of the boot where it has languished since the car was new. Well, it was a bit stuck and in pulling it out I have hurt my back so it's hard to stand up straight but hopefully, it will be ok in the morning! We've played a board game or two and watched a Scooby-Doo film and they have gone quiet so are , hopefully asleep now - I shan't be far behind them!!
> Night, night all, sleep well, love you all lots! xxxxxxx


Take care of that back.
Hope you are having fun with the GKs.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, sorry I am not keeping up like I had hoped to do, but am tryig. Off for check up tomorrow at the doctors and did not got to Sam's as planned as I was up sick all night from eating sourkraut and my helper was unable to get a wheelchair for me. so we will try on Wednesday. Have just started to knit. JUST FELT TOO ILL BEFORE TO KNIT. My helper is a new knitter and like to discuss patterns and such which is nice. Off to check out a you tube video.Love to all. Purly


That's brilliant news about being back to knitting. A very good sign. It is so lovely to have you back.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although I don't know how long it will last. Off to shops and panto with DD and LM. Catch you all later. Xxx


Have a fun day!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nor us, just had our cards around and they are down now.


Mine, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from Wales we have had rain, sun and now it looks like rain again and it is only 10 o'clock. Trying to catch up with all my e-mails so will see you all later. Barny.


Woke up to rain here this morning, but many areas around us got snow yesterday and into this morning. Making the morning commute very messy. Glad I don't have to do that any longer! Will be leaving home around midday and catching a bus, so hopefully all will be cleared up by then.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I finally finished a quilt I was making for my DD's boys, it's only taken me 4 years. It was originally for her partner but I think the boys have claimed it. I suppose I shall be getting a request for more!


Well done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Those dresses look so cute. I love the Spider-Man material. I'm going to make some little girl dresses this year, love dressmaking. My god son's little girl is mad on dressing-up so I may make her some bits. Having 4 grandsons was not in my plan, not much I can make for them. I do however have to make them all a teddy using old baby clothes. Got the materials, pattern now just got to get going!


Yes, Judi, those dresses are adorable!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Doesn't hurt at all when I sit still and do nothing!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


Well, that's sort of good, but not really!  Love your new avatar!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Four more linings to hem then I'm done!! Kids are here so they won't get done today, maybe tomorrow!


Progress!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its very dull here. Theres no s and b today so I shall go and face m and s and take some pjs back..(hows that for text talk?) Ive had toothache in the night. I am so sick of my mouth.!!!


Well done, yu will be better than the kids, before you know it, just keep practicing. xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Those dresses look so cute. I love the Spider-Man material. I'm going to make some little girl dresses this year, love dressmaking. My god son's little girl is mad on dressing-up so I may make her some bits. Having 4 grandsons was not in my plan, not much I can make for them. I do however have to make them all a teddy using old baby clothes. Got the materials, pattern now just got to get going!


Thanks for that Chris, I asked the girls if they would like some more dresses, and I got 3 very strong "Yes please, Grandma". So they are also on the list of things to make! 😊😊


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks for that Chris, I asked the girls if they would like some more dresses, and I got 3 very strong "Yes please, Grandma". So they are also on the list of things to make! 😊😊


I'm not surprised. Isn't it nice to be so appreciated.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, Judi, those dresses are adorable!


Thanks Pam, I was so happy when they were completed, and it was even better when the girls liked the dresses as well!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm not surprised. Isn't it nice to be so appreciated.


It is wonderful when my daughters tell me that a child wouldn't change from an item of clothing, that I haD made for her, into pj's; and the child slept in the item. It just feels so good. 💗💓 Makes my heart do a onderful little dance 😄😄😄


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am beginning to get to the point of falling to sleep, so I had better go to bed, before I do go to sleep.

Have a wonderful day. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It seems as though we have all had a good knit! I've done really well on the jacket I'm doing. I am putting on the pictures of the advent calendars I made for my GSs. They are about 24 x 30, approx. thanks to our Londy they have very nice numbers.


Very well done!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well we are supposed to get snow flurries here today and I have to go and take Linky to the dr but I am so very tired the 25th can't get here fast enough, I have been putting off finishing a sweater that I made for Michael I just had a sleeve to finish so I did it yesterday....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Have a great day all I have to get ready.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is wonderful when my daughters tell me that a child wouldn't change from an item of clothing, that I haD made for her, into pj's; and the child slept in the item. It just feels so good. 💗💓 Makes my heart do a onderful little dance 😄😄😄


No better feeling!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well we are supposed to get snow flurries here today and I have to go and take Linky to the dr but I am so very tired the 25th can't get here fast enough, I have been putting off finishing a sweater that I made for Michael I just had a sleeve to finish so I did it yesterday....


Well done, I hope jumping that little hurdle will bring you luck!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well its still raining. Its forecast tomorrow too. 

We went to m and s and took my pjs back that DH had bought me for Christmas. Boy were they passion killers! I thought..Blow that...(well I didnt, I thought bugger that) and I exchanged them for a pair of per una trousers. AND Ive got into a smaller size...yeah, So much for suger free sweets.

Ive had a message to say that the over 60's is on tomorrow and its going to be our CHRISTMAS buffet. We are late for it because our leaders husband died just before Christmas and it didnt look good tucking in at the time. 

Ive done a little more knitting since I came home and its ready to be stitched up. Im going to try and do a little bit every day, WEll...thats the plan. 

I'll catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is wonderful when my daughters tell me that a child wouldn't change from an item of clothing, that I haD made for her, into pj's; and the child slept in the item. It just feels so good. 💗💓 Makes my heart do a onderful little dance 😄😄😄


I see you havere probs LIKE me spelling wonderful...At least you spell it cleaner than me.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well its still raining. Its forecast tomorrow too.
> 
> We went to m and s and took my pjs back that DH had bought me for Christmas. Boy were they passion killers! I thought..Blow that...(well I didnt, I thought bugger that) and I exchanged them for a pair of per una trousers. AND Ive got into a smaller size...yeah, So much for suger free sweets.
> 
> ...


Hi love, how is your mouth feeling now? My teeth have gone all sensitive, can't cope with anything cold!! Glad you got your jim-jams changed and well done on the smaller trousers!! Can I have your big ones, ? Lol!! Enjoy your Christmas buffet tomorrow and hope you manage to keep your knitting resolution, I haven't done any for two days!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi love, how is your mouth feeling now? My teeth have gone all sensitive, can't cope with anything cold!! Glad you got your jim-jams changed and well done on the smaller trousers!! Can I have your big ones, ? Lol!! Enjoy your Christmas buffet tomorrow and hope you manage to keep your knitting resolution, I haven't done any for two days!! xxxxx


Londy, my teeth just seem to ache, constantly. Even into my ears. I'm fed up with it all. Im living of paracetamols. I go and see dentist on Thursday afternoon.

I love that photo of you and your sister.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Londy, my teeth just seem to ache, constantly. Even into my ears. I'm fed up with it all. Im living of paracetamols. I go and see dentist on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> I love that photo of you and your sister.


Thank you, how proud would my little mum have been? I like to think she can see it!! Good luck for Thursday love, I will be holding your hand!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening. Susan sorry your teeth are still llaying up and Londy you hurt your back. Healinv hugs to hoth of you.

Had a fun time at the panto.......Oh yes I did! Anita Dobson was the wicked fairy and was brilliant. Lots of shouting from the audience, nice end to the Christmas holiday.

PeRlie, lovely to see you here, glad you have a carer who is a knitter
.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hello purple...I got some trousers today...guess what colour?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hello purple...I got some trousers today...guess what colour?


Yellow? :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yellow? :shock:


very funny  ...PURPLE...... I thought of you. I often think of you. :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im going to bed with coronation street. Maybe emmerdale too, though I think its getting silly. nite......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> very funny  ...PURPLE...... I thought of you. I often think of you. :shock:


I think of you a lot too xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think of you a lot too xxxx


I think of all of you a lot!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I had a nice day out with my sister, after her appointment we met her kiddos at Texas Roadhouse and had a really good time, her DD will be 24 on Sunday was really nice to spend time with them!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had a nice day out with my sister, after her appointment we met her kiddos at Texas Roadhouse and had a really good time, her DD will be 24 on Sunday was really nice to spend time with them!


My youngest DD was 24 last month. All of mine are adults now!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, lots more rain overnight. It feels like our little Island will float away soon!

I am off to the coven this morning, haven't seen them for a while, so it will be nice to catch up. Might even get some crochet done.

Hope everyone is ok and keep safe in this weird weather. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, We have sprung a leak!!! in my bedroom. The rain must be coming in the roof sand its comibng through my bedroom ceiling. Through the light. I put a towel on my bed and its wet.....Its always something in this house. On top of that, its the achy tooth.....Im looking forward to ver 60's though. With my luck at the moment Ive no chance hahaha.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> It is wonderful when my daughters tell me that a child wouldn't change from an item of clothing, that I haD made for her, into pj's; and the child slept in the item. It just feels so good. 💗💓 Makes my heart do a onderful little dance 😄😄😄


Makes your work for them even more special!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I am beginning to get to the point of falling to sleep, so I had better go to bed, before I do go to sleep.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. xxxx


Sleep well, thought you were up late!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Londy, my teeth just seem to ache, constantly. Even into my ears. I'm fed up with it all. Im living of paracetamols. I go and see dentist on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> I love that photo of you and your sister.


Are you sure it's your teeth? I had terrible pain & it was my sinuses, just a thought?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning from a dull but dry Wales. Been downloading books onto my kindle for my hols. What a godsend a kindle is. Have got 14 new books all in the space of one kindle. Fancy having that many books in your case! Sort of getting organised for our trip but mind hasn't realised there's only 5 days left. It will all work out. Have got the cases out so that's a start. Have a good day, see you later. Barny


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Morning all!! Just flying by to say that the sun is out, yay!! In fact, I thought next door was on fire as I could see what looked like smoke wafting up in the garden but it was the wooden fence between us that was STEAMING in the sun!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Just off to get a new tyre, more expense! :roll: :roll: :roll: Catch you all later, love you !! xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am ET and -20'C (-4'F). Winter has arrived.
I finally have a working laptop. It is so nice to be able to type at speed.
My car is complaining about the temperatures. It was just as cold yesterday and I had trouble with the transmission fluid being too thick, it wouldn't go in gear until the car warmed up.
I didn't get to see the ball drop on New Year's Eve. My Bella-kitty jumped up on my lap and started purring and that was the end of me. DD came down around 1:30 am and got me to go to bed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Are you sure it's your teeth? I had terrible pain & it was my sinuses, just a thought?


My teeth all hurt when I get an ear infection.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, We have sprung a leak!!! in my bedroom. The rain must be coming in the roof sand its comibng through my bedroom ceiling. Through the light. I put a towel on my bed and its wet.....Its always something in this house. On top of that, its the achy tooth.....Im looking forward to ver 60's though. With my luck at the moment Ive no chance hahaha.


We sprung a leak in the basement under the stairs. It wasn't raining out, it was too cold so I don't know where this water came from.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, lots more rain overnight. It feels like our little Island will float away soon!
> 
> I am off to the coven this morning, haven't seen them for a while, so it will be nice to catch up. Might even get some crochet done.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and keep safe in this weird weather. xxx


We have Knit Night tonight. The last Knit Night was before Christmas, so looking forward to this one too. I'm going to be weaving in ends tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. It's going to take a little longer to warm up the car.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I see you havere probs LIKE me spelling wonderful...At least you spell it cleaner than me.....


The spelling is intermittent, the same as my memory! 😕 I am trying to order an iron on transfer for Munchkins dress, of eBay, and I went to log in, but I can't remember my password ..... and I was only on there a couple of days ago. I am going to try again tonight, see if I can find out how I did it the other night, without putting my pass code in. It gets really annoying, when I keep forgetting things. 😈😠


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi love, how is your mouth feeling now? My teeth have gone all sensitive, can't cope with anything cold!! Glad you got your jim-jams changed and well done on the smaller trousers!! Can I have your big ones, ? Lol!! Enjoy your Christmas buffet tomorrow and hope you manage to keep your knitting resolution, I haven't done any for two days!! xxxxx


My teeth just keep breaking ..... and that is going to cause big problems, if it keeps happening. It won't be straight forward in getting dentures, because of the growth at the Base of my lower jaw. If I ever have to get dentures, I will have to have an operation on the lower jaw to remove the growth, and I don't think I want to go there. 😦😟😣 Just makes me feel a little nervous, everytime another tooth breaks!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Londy, my teeth just seem to ache, constantly. Even into my ears. I'm fed up with it all. Im living of paracetamols. I go and see dentist on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> I love that photo of you and your sister.


The photo is beautiful, isn't it?
Susan, I hope you get your teeth sorted, or the process started, next time you see your dentist. You seem to be having more trouble with your teeth, than anyone deserves to have, so I hope it can be sorted for you in a very short time. I don't think there is anything worse than tooth pain - nothing kills that pain anyway! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, how proud would my little mum have been? I like to think she can see it!! Good luck for Thursday love, I will be holding your hand!! xxxxx


Hello June, your mum can definitely see the photo, and she watches over her girls all the time! It is a gorgeous photo, of two beautiful ladies. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Susan sorry your teeth are still llaying up and Londy you hurt your back. Healinv hugs to hoth of you.
> 
> Had a fun time at the panto.......Oh yes I did! Anita Dobson was the wicked fairy and was brilliant. Lots of shouting from the audience, nice end to the Christmas holiday.
> 
> ...


I have never been to a decent Pantomime. I might have to see if there is one that happens in Adelaide, and get Anne, or possibly one of my daughters, but I think it would be much more fun to go with Anne. I have been to the Pantomime that the local dancing school has here, but I don't think it would be at the same level as the ones you have where you are. The one here is really a dance recital, for the children to show their parents, and grandparents, how well they have been doing their dances; combined with what the dancing instructor loosely names a pantomime. I have never been really impressed with it anyway, and only attended a showing, so that my 2 youngest dd's knew that their mum & dad cared about them, and wanted to see what they had been doing through the year. None of the children were ever allowed to be in any of the acting bits, unless they were related to, or friends of, certain people. Anyway, enough of that ....... I will continue to catch up. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yellow? :shock:


😀😁😂😃😄😅😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I think of all of you a lot!  xxxooo


So do I, at the moment, I often think of the weather you are all having, and also wondering how often there isn't any snow, until after Christmas, I never actually thought about a non-white Christmas, for those living in the region's that usually have snow. It just seems so strange to me. 😕 
Do you miss the snow, if it comes later than usual, or is it a blessing, that you get less time with the snow cover?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, lots more rain overnight. It feels like our little Island will float away soon!
> 
> I am off to the coven this morning, haven't seen them for a while, so it will be nice to catch up. Might even get some crochet done.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and keep safe in this weird weather. xxx


No, that won't happen, because I think that there have been a lot more extra large anchors put around your little island, to make it stay where it is. Although some improved floating devices could be used, to help all of those unfortunate people in the flooded areas, have their part of the country raised up, a few (maybe 10, or 20) more feet , so that they can get their houses cleaned, and also fixed, as necessary; so that they can be safe and warm, until Spring arrives. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, We have sprung a leak!!! in my bedroom. The rain must be coming in the roof sand its comibng through my bedroom ceiling. Through the light. I put a towel on my bed and its wet.....Its always something in this house. On top of that, its the achy tooth.....Im looking forward to ver 60's though. With my luck at the moment Ive no chance hahaha.


No Susan, with your luck as it is now, you need to stay in the good books with the Luck Faery, because being lucky at the over 60's, is what is needed for you - I believe that one has to have luck in at least one aspect of one's life, the luck shouldn't run out in all areas, at the same time! 😮😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Makes your work for them even more special!


That it does. As they get old enough to understand, I have also told them to not be afraid of letting me know that they don't want me to make things for them, if they have other things they would prefer. Miss 14 had asked me to make her a Tam, but changed her mind, before I got to it. Her mum let me know that she had changed her mind about it, but was a bit frightened to tell me, so I called her to me, and we went for a little walk, and asked her about it - she sort of looked away, so I gently told her that she was allowed to change her mind about something, but she also needed to let me know, and that I would not get cross with her, or upset about it. I just told her that I would prefer to give her gifts that she wanted, rather than something that she wasn't going to use. She was a much happier girl, and she also let me know what she really wanted, at that time. 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sleep well, thought you were up late!


I am often up late, but it usually means that I have had some sleep earlier in the day, and will go back to bed later on, then sleep until a decent time in the morning. I love not having to go to work, it makes life a lot more likeable! 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Are you sure it's your teeth? I had terrible pain & it was my sinuses, just a thought?


I never thought of that happening, I have never had sore teeth, because of my sinuses acting up; although I have had some really nasty headaches. 😣😩 not now though, but I always know when we are going to have some hot, dry North winds, because that is when the sinuses decide they are going to give me curry!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning from a dull but dry Wales. Been downloading books onto my kindle for my hols. What a godsend a kindle is. Have got 14 new books all in the space of one kindle. Fancy having that many books in your case! Sort of getting organised for our trip but mind hasn't realised there's only 5 days left. It will all work out. Have got the cases out so that's a start. Have a good day, see you later. Barny


I don't know how many books, and magazines, I have downloaded onto my Android tablet, and my iPad (which is now dd5's until she buys her own, then it comes back to me), I think I would easily have a thousand, or more books and magazines, on both tablets. I am seriously thinking of buying anther iPad, just so I can access all the books and magazines from the old iPad, because I do not know how much longer it will function. I know these things stop functioning, at some point.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Morning all!! Just flying by to say that the sun is out, yay!! In fact, I thought next door was on fire as I could see what looked like smoke wafting up in the garden but it was the wooden fence between us that was STEAMING in the sun!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Just off to get a new tyre, more expense! :roll: :roll: :roll: Catch you all later, love you !! xxxxxx


Wow, I just love seeing steam rising from different things, in the summer sun! It means that I will be able to stay warm, without being in a stuffy, heated room, and the house can be opened up for at least one day!

I understand you on that matter, it doesn't matter how often the bills are paid (including the unforseen ones), they will always represent themselves. If it wasn't for all of the bills, we would all be quite well-off. 😠


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am ET and -20'C (-4'F). Winter has arrived.
> I finally have a working laptop. It is so nice to be able to type at speed.
> My car is complaining about the temperatures. It was just as cold yesterday and I had trouble with the transmission fluid being too thick, it wouldn't go in gear until the car warmed up.
> I didn't get to see the ball drop on New Year's Eve. My Bella-kitty jumped up on my lap and started purring and that was the end of me. DD came down around 1:30 am and got me to go to bed.


Animals can be so cruel, can't they! One waits all evening for a particular thing, and the animal, be it cat, or dog; comes and makes you, and itself, so comfortable ........ and the eyes just cannot stay open any longer ...... no consideration of your needs, just let me get comfortable, and happy ..... and away you go ...... into * SLUMBERLAND* 
BAHAHAHA, isn't it lucky that we love them (and their different displays of attention) so much! 😁😄😁😄


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We sprung a leak in the basement under the stairs. It wasn't raining out, it was too cold so I don't know where this water came from.


Is that a new leak, and not the one from last year?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have Knit Night tonight. The last Knit Night was before Christmas, so looking forward to this one too. I'm going to be weaving in ends tonight.


My fibre group begins on Friday, for this year. I have missed it so much, and the other women who make up the group! That is quite strange for me, because I have never missed being with people before, I think I am getting friendlier to people, after the majority of my life! 😲😲😆

I hope the trip to work is problem free, and also that your day is a good day also! 😊


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Wow, I just love seeing steam rising from different things, in the summer sun! It means that I will be able to stay warm, without being in a stuffy, heated room, and the house can be opened up for at least one day!
> 
> I understand you on that matter, it doesn't matter how often the bills are paid (including the unforseen ones), they will always represent themselves. If it wasn't for all of the bills, we would all be quite well-off. 😠


Too right! As I said to the lovely man in the tyre shop, I would rather spend my money on holidays! Mind you, after a little technical pep talk from him, I have now booked my car in for a service, he wasn't touting for business as I can't get a service done there but I completely forgot about it all last year, shame on me!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Too right! As I said to the lovely man in the tyre shop, I would rather spend my money on holidays! Mind you, after a little technical pep talk from him, I have now booked my car in for a service, he wasn't touting for business as I can't get a service done there but I completely forgot about it all last year, shame on me!!


Yes, that is so bad, and if you left it for too long, you might end up without your car. TUT TUT TUT 😂😂😂


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, that is so bad, and if you left it for too long, you might end up without your car. TUT TUT TUT 😂😂😂


Booked in for tomorrow!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The staff is here bless her. The leak seems to be coming from a loose tile on the roof. DH has all but gone up there and isnt suited because I say NO. Hes huffy......so whats new? Hes left a message at some tilers number to get in touch. I wish he'd do things properly. Weve oaid hundreds in insurance for 46 yrs and I say we should ontact them, but he knows best as always. I'll stop paying insurance and see where that gets us..He's stupid at times....

I won the bonus ball at over 60's $25. and 50p on the bingo. I won a pkt of twix and a pkt of biscuits and a solo sainsbury christmas pudding. We had a lovely buffet. they did us proud. I'll catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

WEe have all our schools off here today. The roads round about us are all flooded and no one could get through. So the kids have had the day off....The teachers couldnt get through. Its getting pretty nasty in some places. The beck was up 4 inch. We ourselves are at the side of the bek but about 100ft up from it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> So do I, at the moment, I often think of the weather you are all having, and also wondering how often there isn't any snow, until after Christmas, I never actually thought about a non-white Christmas, for those living in the region's that usually have snow. It just seems so strange to me. 😕
> Do you miss the snow, if it comes later than usual, or is it a blessing, that you get less time with the snow cover?


I really can't remember very many Christmas' with snow. Well remember winter of '63 when it snowed on Boxing Day & kept on. We had snow for ages. I remember because I had had an operation on my leg & it was in plaster. For some reason I wasn't allowed to go out with my friends. I did go to school on the bus though with my crutches! As far as I'm concerned I DO NOT like snow, but it does look pretty when it falls.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> My fibre group begins on Friday, for this year. I have missed it so much, and the other women who make up the group! That is quite strange for me, because I have never missed being with people before, I think I am getting friendlier to people, after the majority of my life! 😲😲😆
> 
> I hope the trip to work is problem free, and also that your day is a good day also! 😊


You are friendly to us😃😃😃😃😃😃


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Message to GS, MY DD LOVES THE CARDIGAN YOU SO BEAUTIFULLY KNITTED FOR OUR Felix, it will fit him soon, he's grown so much in a week or so? Whoops caps, sorry I'm not going to re-do


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The staff is here bless her. The leak seems to be coming from a loose tile on the roof. DH has all but gone up there and isnt suited because I say NO. Hes huffy......so whats new? Hes left a message at some tilers number to get in touch. I wish he'd do things properly. Weve oaid hundreds in insurance for 46 yrs and I say we should ontact them, but he knows best as always. I'll stop paying insurance and see where that gets us..He's stupid at times....
> 
> I won the bonus ball at over 60's $25. and 50p on the bingo. I won a pkt of twix and a pkt of biscuits and a solo sainsbury christmas pudding. We had a lovely buffet. they did us proud. I'll catch up now.


Well done on the winnings! Sorry for the leak. Men can be really stubborn about these kind of things! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Message to GS, MY DD LOVES THE CARDIGAN YOU SO BEAUTIFULLY KNITTED FOR OUR Felix, it will fit him soon, he's grown so much in a week or so? Whoops caps, sorry I'm not going to re-do


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

We've had a reasonably nice day here, sunshine and no rain. Had fun with the coven this morning, 3 of us were crocheting, and we had a good time putting the world to rights snd talking about some old tv programmes. 

This afternoon l have taken the tree and all the decorations down and done some more crochet.

Susan sorry you have had flooding, but well done on your winnings xx.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The staff has been and the staffs husband is coming tomorrow to try and replace the tile on the roof. So...fingers crossed. Weve been watching the local news and we were on TV about the flooding. Whitby has been flooded too. Londy....Can you remember Sandsend? Well.. thats been flooded too. Its all happening here.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Are you sure it's your teeth? I had terrible pain & it was my sinuses, just a thought?


Mine does that too when I have a sinus issue all of them just ache constantly so I know that I need a dr. appt.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So do I, at the moment, I often think of the weather you are all having, and also wondering how often there isn't any snow, until after Christmas, I never actually thought about a non-white Christmas, for those living in the region's that usually have snow. It just seems so strange to me. 😕
> Do you miss the snow, if it comes later than usual, or is it a blessing, that you get less time with the snow cover?


I personally miss it, I think it is beautiful not so fond of it after it has been for a few days though because it gets dirty and then not so pretty.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Too right! As I said to the lovely man in the tyre shop, I would rather spend my money on holidays! Mind you, after a little technical pep talk from him, I have now booked my car in for a service, he wasn't touting for business as I can't get a service done there but I completely forgot about it all last year, shame on me!!


See that is what husband's are for...except mine..if he even opens the hood my BIL and myself come running, luckily he has finally figured this out and he has never touched my Equinox. :lol:

I do have to say that he has been doing really good about getting his oil changed in his new truck....in his old one I would ask him when was the last time you had the oil changed..his answer this morning "I change it one quart at a time" it was so frustrating that I finally started taking the vehicles in for any work that they needed done.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It is cold here today (not as cold as Nitzi) it is in the low 30's now but brrrrr.....

I am off to see if I have to cans of diced tomatoes so I can make pizza potatoes for dinner.
Hope you all are staying warm or cool and dry!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> The staff has been and the staffs husband is coming tomorrow to try and replace the tile on the roof. So...fingers crossed. Weve been watching the local news and we were on TV about the flooding. Whitby has been flooded too. Londy....Can you remember Sandsend? Well.. thats been flooded too. Its all happening here.


Hope you get your roof done soon. Sorry you are having so much rain, good job you are high up. Take care


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> We've had a reasonably nice day here, sunshine and no rain. Had fun with the coven this morning, 3 of us were crocheting, and we had a good time putting the world to rights snd talking about some old tv programmes.
> 
> This afternoon l have taken the tree and all the decorations down and done some more crochet.
> 
> Susan sorry you have had flooding, but well done on your winnings xx.


We've had a reasonable day as well until it got dark and then it rained. Have got most of the packing done but have now got to find room for my yarn, I am sure I can cram it in somewhere. Ha Ha.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

hello all !  

Hope the New Year is being good to everyone . 

I wanted to show you all my biggest change this year .. yes it happened so fast .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I gotta pop off and go make DD1's new furry son a makeshift sweater she is afraid he is going to freeze on their wee wee walks LOL Ill have to send a pic of them later when it is all done  

Love you all ... 
Now that i have internet again i will be back to chat again soon  
Sorry , long story .. short version i switched providers and there was a gap in service


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello all !
> 
> Hope the New Year is being good to everyone .
> 
> I wanted to show you all my biggest change this year .. yes it happened so fast .


That looks gorgeous Angela. Ineed to get mine cut it's just getting too long to manage. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> I gotta pop off and go make DD1's new furry son a makeshift sweater she is afraid he is going to freeze on their wee wee walks LOL Ill have to send a pic of them later when it is all done
> 
> Love you all ...
> Now that i have internet again i will be back to chat again soon
> Sorry , long story .. short version i switched providers and there was a gap in service


Glad you got connected again xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Judy the dresses you made are lovely and so well done. Glad you got your loom and have fun with it. You are a very lovely person.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Binky need recipe for your pizza potatoes please.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS stay safe and yes men can be stubborn about things that need fixed. What is your dentist doing to fix your mouth problem????


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Doctor visit went well yesterday. My abdominalwound is finally healed, thank goodness, only took 5 months to heal. Am starting to feel a little better. Just hope the bloodclot in my left leg gets better soon. No further need for nurses although i have physical therapist coming. I need her help to get better and stronger.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> We've had a reasonable day as well until it got dark and then it rained. Have got most of the packing done but have now got to find room for my yarn, I am sure I can cram it in somewhere. Ha Ha.


I put mine in a plastic bag & suck out the air to make it smaller


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> hello all !
> 
> Hope the New Year is being good to everyone .
> 
> I wanted to show you all my biggest change this year .. yes it happened so fast .


Very pretty & much easier to manage I should imagine?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> I gotta pop off and go make DD1's new furry son a makeshift sweater she is afraid he is going to freeze on their wee wee walks LOL Ill have to send a pic of them later when it is all done
> 
> Love you all ...
> Now that i have internet again i will be back to chat again soon
> Sorry , long story .. short version i switched providers and there was a gap in service


Good to have you back,


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Doctor visit went well yesterday. My abdominalwound is finally healed, thank goodness, only took 5 months to heal. Am starting to feel a little better. Just hope the bloodclot in my left leg gets better soon. No further need for nurses although i have physical therapist coming. I need her help to get better and stronger.


So pleased you had a good report from the doctor. I. Sure you will soon be feeling stronger, you are determined enough!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello all !
> 
> Hope the New Year is being good to everyone .
> 
> I wanted to show you all my biggest change this year .. yes it happened so fast .


Nicely done, Angela! Looks great!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The staff is here bless her. The leak seems to be coming from a loose tile on the roof. DH has all but gone up there and isnt suited because I say NO. Hes huffy......so whats new? Hes left a message at some tilers number to get in touch. I wish he'd do things properly. Weve oaid hundreds in insurance for 46 yrs and I say we should ontact them, but he knows best as always. I'll stop paying insurance and see where that gets us..He's stupid at times....
> 
> I won the bonus ball at over 60's $25. and 50p on the bingo. I won a pkt of twix and a pkt of biscuits and a solo sainsbury christmas pudding. We had a lovely buffet. they did us proud. I'll catch up now.


See, I told you that you still had some luck to come, from the over 60's. 👍👍👍


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> WEe have all our schools off here today. The roads round about us are all flooded and no one could get through. So the kids have had the day off....The teachers couldnt get through. Its getting pretty nasty in some places. The beck was up 4 inch. We ourselves are at the side of the bek but about 100ft up from it.


Just as well, you don't need to be flooded from the river, as well as from the rain leaking in through the roof! 😯


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I really can't remember very many Christmas' with snow. Well remember winter of '63 when it snowed on Boxing Day & kept on. We had snow for ages. I remember because I had had an operation on my leg & it was in plaster. For some reason I wasn't allowed to go out with my friends. I did go to school on the bus though with my crutches! As far as I'm concerned I DO NOT like snow, but it does look pretty when it falls.


The thing is, that almost all that is talked about in any of the Christmas films, is the White Christmas, so anyone who doesn't come from the northern hemisphere countries, which have snow at winter time, expect that all of those countries have white Christmas, every year. We hear a lot about towns being snowed in, after Christmas, in January, but not a lot about it during December. As the weather conditions of other countries, began to infiltrate into the news here, we were hearing more about adverse weather conditions, of a type I have still never experienced, and that just makes me wonder ..... how many months of the winters in the northern countries, does snow make being outside, difficult?

With the excessive heat, the only problem people have here, is when they want to walk anywhere, we can still go places, in an air conditioned car; unless there are fires in the area we were thinking of going, and we can cool the kids down, if they want to play outside, by setting up some water play equipment, and stripping them down to very light weight clothing.

I don't know if what I am asking about sounds stupid, but I have never experienced the type of weather, that actually leads to snow being a problem with travelling, or even just being able to get out of one's house, for some people, and people freezing to death. I have only seen, and heard of these happenings through the media; and it is really like watching a film, or listening to a story - I can feel sorry for the people it is happening too, but I haven't experienced it, and it is outside of any experience that I have had. I have been cold, but nowhere near the level of coldness, that would be experienced in your countries.

I understand fires, and they frighten me, because I have grown up with it, from a very tiny child; and watched dad leave home to fight fires, that would have been very similar to what we have had in the last few years. It was frightening, and I would try and hold my dad back, from going to the fires.

Well, I think that is enough for anyone to think about, in one post, so I will finish wih this. 😆😆


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So pleased you had a good report from the doctor. I. Sure you will soon be feeling stronger, you are determined enough!


And from me, too, Purly!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You are friendly to us😃😃😃😃😃😃


Aahhh .......... but we are thousands of kilometres apart, and I can continue any conversation at my leisure, and not have people insisting that I speak quickly, or expand on what I am saying, within the 5 second space of time that they have allowed, for my answer.

No .... this is different, you have come to know me from afar, and I have learnt (very tentatively) that none of you have never judged me, or made me feel stupid, when I have typed some seemingly very stupid things (when I have looked back on things I have written). I am a very literal person, although I have learned from experience (most times, anyway) to think carefully before I speak, or to re-read what I have typed, before hitting send, 😲😲😲😲 and I have saved myself a lot of pain, by doing those things.

There was one person though, who shall remain nameless, who was in our group, and I almost left, but decided not to let myself be pushed too far. Also, I enjoy reading everyones escapades, I think I am travelling vicariously, through everyone in this group, and I enjoy seeing the photos from the different places that everyone lives, and visits. 😁😁


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Message to GS, MY DD LOVES THE CARDIGAN YOU SO BEAUTIFULLY KNITTED FOR OUR Felix, it will fit him soon, he's grown so much in a week or so? Whoops caps, sorry I'm not going to re-do


That's ók, they are happy caps, and you are shouting up to the Northern region of England! 😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> See that is what husband's are for...except mine..if he even opens the hood my BIL and myself come running, luckily he has finally figured this out and he has never touched my Equinox. :lol:
> 
> I do have to say that he has been doing really good about getting his oil changed in his new truck....in his old one I would ask him when was the last time you had the oil changed..his answer this morning "I change it one quart at a time" it was so frustrating that I finally started taking the vehicles in for any work that they needed done.


Oh dear, and the men like to think they are the ones that should know all about the cars. When DH and I got together, if anyone asked him about the car we had at the time (my Toyota Crown) he would just point them to me, and tell them that I knew more about cars than what he did! The males asking were stunned, and wanted to know why he new nothing about HIS car. He would just look at them, and tell them it was my car, and if they wanted to know anything about it, they had to ask me. hehehe They never did, because everyone knew (27 years ago) that women knew nothing about cars, or drinking. .......... hahaha .......... the idiots were wrong on both counts! 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It is cold here today (not as cold as Nitzi) it is in the low 30's now but brrrrr.....
> 
> I am off to see if I have to cans of diced tomatoes so I can make pizza potatoes for dinner.
> Hope you all are staying warm or cool and dry!
> ...


We have had quite pleasant (for those who have a perfectly working body thermostat - mine doesn't work anymore) conditions, for the last few days. We were forecast to have temp in the high 40's to low 50's °C, not °F, but I think it has only been in the high 30's, and we have even been able to turn our cooler completely off! We had to have the fan, and water (which cools the incoming air) on for all of last week; and even the split system during the hottest part, of a few of the days, and it was supposed to be the same for this week, but we have had a reprieve, and it is lovely. I have a tally managed to get a bit of colour to my skin, by simply hanging out the washing, my skin (my arms & legs, anyway, not sure about the face) has a nice, light tan to it, so I no longer look as if I am sick. I am really not looking forward to the weather here being to cold, to continue wearing shorts and singlets (or tanktops, as autocorrect seems to prefer). I will be feeling too confined, until I get used to my winter clothing, again. 😐


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We've had a reasonable day as well until it got dark and then it rained. Have got most of the packing done but have now got to find room for my yarn, I am sure I can cram it in somewhere. Ha Ha.


Nnnnnoooooo ......... just find a nice LYS, and buy some over there, then you can wear it home! 😉😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We've had a reasonable day as well until it got dark and then it rained. Have got most of the packing done but have now got to find room for my yarn, I am sure I can cram it in somewhere. Ha Ha.


I love it when it rains during the night here, we have a colourbond, corrugated iron roof, which is the type of roof I grew up with, and the sound of the rain on the iron, brings back so many wonderful memories ....... although it does get a bit annoying, when we have some really heavy rain, and we are trying to watch some show on TV, because we don't get to hear the programme. So then I will go outside, and watch the rain ........ so soothing for me!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello all !
> 
> Hope the New Year is being good to everyone .
> 
> I wanted to show you all my biggest change this year .. yes it happened so fast .


Hello CD, we had a wonderful, quiet NYE, unfortunately DH comandeered the TV, and has watched cricket, every night for the past week, so DD and I head off to our beds and either read, or cruise around on the internet. I will do that, until I either go to sleep, or DH comes to bed, and then I will go back out and continue what I was doing, or do some knitting, which I must get back to 😉

I didn't realise that your hair was so long, how did you manage it, when your children were babies; that is when my hair began to annoy me, and I had it cut short (much to the horror of my ex 😆😈), and my hair was nowhere near as long as yours, I think it was just too fine to be able to hold too much length. Your hair, and you, look lovely. Do you have thick hair, as well as lots of hair, and do you now notice the difference in the weight of your hair?

OH my, I have been asking a huge amount of questions, in my last few posts, I hope noné of you mind. It seems that my inquisitiveness has re-woken, after being dormant for a very long time. 😁😁


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I gotta pop off and go make DD1's new furry son a makeshift sweater she is afraid he is going to freeze on their wee wee walks LOL Ill have to send a pic of them later when it is all done
> 
> Love you all ...
> Now that i have internet again i will be back to chat again soon
> Sorry , long story .. short version i switched providers and there was a gap in service


I hope you get better service from the new one! xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That looks gorgeous Angela. Ineed to get mine cut it's just getting too long to manage. Xxxxx


Mine is too, I am beginning to look very shaggy, and my hair no longer sits the way I want it to, it is doing its own thing again. Time to shock the hairdresser, again! 😅


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Judy the dresses you made are lovely and so well done. Glad you got your loom and have fun with it. You are a very lovely person.


Thanks Purly, you are also a wonderful person, and now you need to be more wonderful, and make sure you get better. xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Doctor visit went well yesterday. My abdominalwound is finally healed, thank goodness, only took 5 months to heal. Am starting to feel a little better. Just hope the bloodclot in my left leg gets better soon. No further need for nurses although i have physical therapist coming. I need her help to get better and stronger.


I am so happy to read that the abdominal wound has finally healed. Now continue to do as you are advised, and the clot will also be gone! Then you will feel like a new woman. Are you on subcutaneous meds for the clot, or are you now on oral meds for it?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I put mine in a plastic bag & suck out the air to make it smaller


That's what I did when I sent some yarn to Nitzi, a few years back, makes a lovely flat little bundle, and takes up very little room.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Aahhh ..... all caught up now, so it is time for me to finish of a couple of little things for the twins. These were supposed to be for Christmas, but I just totally ran out of time ........ lucky that they are still babies, and don't know that they haven't got their gift yet. They will have them by the end of the week though, because once I have touched 'send' on here, I am going to put on the finishing touches. &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie, so glad things are improving now keep it up and continue getting better. Lots of healing hugs and love. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a dry but misty Surrey. This morning I am off with a friend to visit a yarn shop that just happens to have it's own cafe with homemade cakes.

This evening our singing group starts again and we are going to learn some new songs.

Hope everyone is dry, cool, warm or what ever applies weather wise.

Love you all to bits. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, Its wet and windy again. I doubt the man will look at our tile today. We areup the family's later. We wont pick GS2 up today as he has an appointment at the hospital with his mam.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello all !
> 
> Hope the New Year is being good to everyone .
> 
> I wanted to show you all my biggest change this year .. yes it happened so fast .


Who is that beautiful lady in that chair????? You look gorgeous bonny lass. What a difference. I bet your head feels lighter. My hair is about the length of your long hair. It gets to a stage where you casnt do much with it. You look lovely linky. x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> The thing is, that almost all that is talked about in any of the Christmas films, is the White Christmas, so anyone who doesn't come from the northern hemisphere countries, which have snow at winter time, expect that all of those countries have white Christmas, every year. We hear a lot about towns being snowed in, after Christmas, in January, but not a lot about it during December. As the weather conditions of other countries, began to infiltrate into the news here, we were hearing more about adverse weather conditions, of a type I have still never experienced, and that just makes me wonder ..... how many months of the winters in the northern countries, does snow make being outside, difficult?
> 
> With the excessive heat, the only problem people have here, is when they want to walk anywhere, we can still go places, in an air conditioned car; unless there are fires in the area we were thinking of going, and we can cool the kids down, if they want to play outside, by setting up some water play equipment, and stripping them down to very light weight clothing.
> 
> ...


We actually don't often have a lot of snow in the UK, the problem is we are never prepared for it so a couple of inches can cause chaos on our roads. Of course there are exceptional years and Scotland gets a great deal more snow than other places. In over 20 years in the Lake District we only got snowed in once for a couple of days and in the last 4 years here we have only had one heavy snow fall but still managed to get out with a 4WD. In all my years I can only think of once it snowed on Christmas Day and that was only about an inch. Hope this has answered some of your questions. Barny.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> GS stay safe and yes men can be stubborn about things that need fixed. What is your dentist doing to fix your mouth problem????


I go and see her tomorrow purley....I feel like lamping her really....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Nnnnnoooooo ......... just find a nice LYS, and buy some over there, then you can wear it home! 😉😉


Tried that last time we were there, the only place I found was a dollar store, no choice and c**p yarn, so am determined to take enough this year. :evil:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Aahhh .......... but we are thousands of kilometres apart, and I can continue any conversation at my leisure, and not have people insisting that I speak quickly, or expand on what I am saying, within the 5 second space of time that they have allowed, for my answer.
> 
> No .... this is different, you have come to know me from afar, and I have learnt (very tentatively) that none of you have never judged me, or made me feel stupid, when I have typed some seemingly very stupid things (when I have looked back on things I have written). I am a very literal person, although I have learned from experience (most times, anyway) to think carefully before I speak, or to re-read what I have typed, before hitting send, 😲😲😲😲 and I have saved myself a lot of pain, by doing those things.
> 
> There was one person though, who shall remain nameless, who was in our group, and I almost left, but decided not to let myself be pushed too far. Also, I enjoy reading everyones escapades, I think I am travelling vicariously, through everyone in this group, and I enjoy seeing the photos from the different places that everyone lives, and visits. 😁😁


I think I know who you mean and I dont think she is with us anymore. If I ever make you feel like that just you tell me...I write things and like in real life write or speak first then think. All the wrong way round.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Barnie. Wont be long now for your hols. How can you be looking forward to wonderful peace and good weather when you have all this wonderful weather here....Im just plain sick of this rain now. Ive got washing coming out of the basket to meet me. Clothes drying on radiators. Are you sure you cant get me in your suitcase. I'm no bother at all. Im very easy and have been know to go with the flo....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Barnie. Wont be long now for your hols. How can you be looking forward to wonderful peace and good weather when you have all this wonderful weather here....Im just plain sick of this rain now. Ive got washing coming out of the basket to meet me. Clothes drying on radiators. Are you sure you cant get me in your suitcase. I'm no bother at all. Im very easy and have been know to go with the flo....


Morning, I know how you feel about the rain, I'm sure my toes are growing webs between them. I would love to fit you all in my suitcase but am having enough problems getting my wool in as we only take hand luggage. I am sure if everyone I have met here landed in one place at the same time it would cause a riot and I would like to be able to go back again. :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am ET and -7'C (19'F). We will be going up to the freezing mark today.
Knit Night was cancelled last night. The furnace broke between when I left work and when we got up there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I go and see her tomorrow purley....I feel like lamping her really....


Let her fix your teeth, then lamp her. (Ok, I'm bad)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We actually don't often have a lot of snow in the UK, the problem is we are never prepared for it so a couple of inches can cause chaos on our roads. Of course there are exceptional years and Scotland gets a great deal more snow than other places. In over 20 years in the Lake District we only got snowed in once for a couple of days and in the last 4 years here we have only had one heavy snow fall but still managed to get out with a 4WD. In all my years I can only think of once it snowed on Christmas Day and that was only about an inch. Hope this has answered some of your questions. Barny.


That looks like home.  My DD's swing set got buried in a snow drift when she was little.. At our old house, we once had to dig 600 ft long of snow drift off the driveway so we could get out car out. After that we made sure that all cars were parked on the side of the road when a snow storm was coming.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Its wet and windy again. I doubt the man will look at our tile today. We areup the family's later. We wont pick GS2 up today as he has an appointment at the hospital with his mam.


Do what we do here: repeat: At least it's not snow. I hope you dry out soon so your roof can get fixed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry but misty Surrey. This morning I am off with a friend to visit a yarn shop that just happens to have it's own cafe with homemade cakes.
> 
> This evening our singing group starts again and we are going to learn some new songs.
> 
> ...


That yarn store sounds lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That's what I did when I sent some yarn to Nitzi, a few years back, makes a lovely flat little bundle, and takes up very little room.


And I have been doing that with my yarn ever since. Keeps the bugs and mice out and doesn't take so much room. Once out of the bag, play with the yarn a bit and within a few hours it is back to normal.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I love it when it rains during the night here, we have a colourbond, corrugated iron roof, which is the type of roof I grew up with, and the sound of the rain on the iron, brings back so many wonderful memories ....... although it does get a bit annoying, when we have some really heavy rain, and we are trying to watch some show on TV, because we don't get to hear the programme. So then I will go outside, and watch the rain ........ so soothing for me!


I get that same sound when the rain falls on the skylight just outside my room. Ice pellets on skylights are really loud.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We have had quite pleasant (for those who have a perfectly working body thermostat - mine doesn't work anymore) conditions, for the last few days. We were forecast to have temp in the high 40's to low 50's °C, not °F, but I think it has only been in the high 30's, and we have even been able to turn our cooler completely off! We had to have the fan, and water (which cools the incoming air) on for all of last week; and even the split system during the hottest part, of a few of the days, and it was supposed to be the same for this week, but we have had a reprieve, and it is lovely. I have a tally managed to get a bit of colour to my skin, by simply hanging out the washing, my skin (my arms & legs, anyway, not sure about the face) has a nice, light tan to it, so I no longer look as if I am sick. I am really not looking forward to the weather here being to cold, to continue wearing shorts and singlets (or tanktops, as autocorrect seems to prefer). I will be feeling too confined, until I get used to my winter clothing, again. 😐


I hope your pleasant weather continues.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh dear, and the men like to think they are the ones that should know all about the cars. When DH and I got together, if anyone asked him about the car we had at the time (my Toyota Crown) he would just point them to me, and tell them that I knew more about cars than what he did! The males asking were stunned, and wanted to know why he new nothing about HIS car. He would just look at them, and tell them it was my car, and if they wanted to know anything about it, they had to ask me. hehehe They never did, because everyone knew (27 years ago) that women knew nothing about cars, or drinking. .......... hahaha .......... the idiots were wrong on both counts! 😂😂😂😂


I had an argument with a mechanic on Boxing Day several years back because he tried to tell me that having the Oil light on was normal. I had been going to this same mechanic for about 10 years. I think my first comment was "How stupid do you think I am." The conversation went downhill from there. I'm not a mechanic, but don't treat me like an idiot around cars either.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Aahhh .......... but we are thousands of kilometres apart, and I can continue any conversation at my leisure, and not have people insisting that I speak quickly, or expand on what I am saying, within the 5 second space of time that they have allowed, for my answer.
> 
> No .... this is different, you have come to know me from afar, and I have learnt (very tentatively) that none of you have never judged me, or made me feel stupid, when I have typed some seemingly very stupid things (when I have looked back on things I have written). I am a very literal person, although I have learned from experience (most times, anyway) to think carefully before I speak, or to re-read what I have typed, before hitting send, 😲😲😲😲 and I have saved myself a lot of pain, by doing those things.
> 
> There was one person though, who shall remain nameless, who was in our group, and I almost left, but decided not to let myself be pushed too far. Also, I enjoy reading everyones escapades, I think I am travelling vicariously, through everyone in this group, and I enjoy seeing the photos from the different places that everyone lives, and visits. 😁😁


I'd melt in your temperatures and you'd freeze in mine, but I'd like to find someplace in the middle to meet you and give you a hug.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> WEe have all our schools off here today. The roads round about us are all flooded and no one could get through. So the kids have had the day off....The teachers couldnt get through. Its getting pretty nasty in some places. The beck was up 4 inch. We ourselves are at the side of the bek but about 100ft up from it.


Glad you are well away from it, that's the last thing you need!! Dry here for a change today although very cold, 2'C when I took the car in for a service this morning!!! Stay dry hun!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The staff is here bless her. The leak seems to be coming from a loose tile on the roof. DH has all but gone up there and isnt suited because I say NO. Hes huffy......so whats new? Hes left a message at some tilers number to get in touch. I wish he'd do things properly. Weve oaid hundreds in insurance for 46 yrs and I say we should ontact them, but he knows best as always. I'll stop paying insurance and see where that gets us..He's stupid at times....
> 
> I won the bonus ball at over 60's $25. and 50p on the bingo. I won a pkt of twix and a pkt of biscuits and a solo sainsbury christmas pudding. We had a lovely buffet. they did us proud. I'll catch up now.


Wow, you hit the jackpot, well done you! Tuck your £25 away for the next trip!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I really can't remember very many Christmas' with snow. Well remember winter of '63 when it snowed on Boxing Day & kept on. We had snow for ages. I remember because I had had an operation on my leg & it was in plaster. For some reason I wasn't allowed to go out with my friends. I did go to school on the bus though with my crutches! As far as I'm concerned I DO NOT like snow, but it does look pretty when it falls.


Yes, I love to sit indoors and look at the pretty picture outside, everywhere looks so clean! But go out in it? No thanks!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Message to GS, MY DD LOVES THE CARDIGAN YOU SO BEAUTIFULLY KNITTED FOR OUR Felix, it will fit him soon, he's grown so much in a week or so? Whoops caps, sorry I'm not going to re-do


That's ok and deserved to be shouted out!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The staff has been and the staffs husband is coming tomorrow to try and replace the tile on the roof. So...fingers crossed. Weve been watching the local news and we were on TV about the flooding. Whitby has been flooded too. Londy....Can you remember Sandsend? Well.. thats been flooded too. Its all happening here.


Yes, I remember! Our cottage was up a high bank but there was a higher bank behind, as I recall so it's possible that the cottage got flooded too! Terrible shame!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> See that is what husband's are for...except mine..if he even opens the hood my BIL and myself come running, luckily he has finally figured this out and he has never touched my Equinox. :lol:
> 
> I do have to say that he has been doing really good about getting his oil changed in his new truck....in his old one I would ask him when was the last time you had the oil changed..his answer this morning "I change it one quart at a time" it was so frustrating that I finally started taking the vehicles in for any work that they needed done.


DH does not drive and refuses to learn even the hood from the trunk! He can just about open the door to get in while I do everything else!! :evil: :evil: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We've had a reasonable day as well until it got dark and then it rained. Have got most of the packing done but have now got to find room for my yarn, I am sure I can cram it in somewhere. Ha Ha.


You ca't go with out your yarn, tuck it down your knickers if all else fails!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The thing is, that almost all that is talked about in any of the Christmas films, is the White Christmas, so anyone who doesn't come from the northern hemisphere countries, which have snow at winter time, expect that all of those countries have white Christmas, every year. We hear a lot about towns being snowed in, after Christmas, in January, but not a lot about it during December. As the weather conditions of other countries, began to infiltrate into the news here, we were hearing more about adverse weather conditions, of a type I have still never experienced, and that just makes me wonder ..... how many months of the winters in the northern countries, does snow make being outside, difficult?
> 
> With the excessive heat, the only problem people have here, is when they want to walk anywhere, we can still go places, in an air conditioned car; unless there are fires in the area we were thinking of going, and we can cool the kids down, if they want to play outside, by setting up some water play equipment, and stripping them down to very light weight clothing.
> 
> ...


The snow here usually lasts about 3 months.

<how many months of the winters in the northern countries, does snow make being outside, difficult? > Not months, just days.

We dress for the weather and prepare our cars. I have driven in snowstorms where smarter people than I, are home in their warm houses. When the snow comes at your windshield in a porcupine pattern, it is difficult to see. I use the highway so, in theory, all the cars are going the same direction. I just pick the right lane and go slow. I usually have a lineup behind me. I guess they figure I know where I'm going, so they follow me.
I have gone tobogganing and bobsledding in the winter when the sun has been out and the hills are icy. That's fun.
We have also had a picnic in the snow in March when the snow is deep but the above freezing temperatures are trying to melt the snow.
I have also walked along the shore of Lake Ontario when the wind is driving the floating ice into ice volcanoes along the shore.
Snow is usually not a lasting problem. Ice can be. The ice storm that we had a couple of years ago still has scars on the trees.

It's all about what one is accustomed to and being smart about the weather.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Now I'm late.
The boss sent out the on-call schedule and I am scheduled to be on-call during the time that I am to be out of the country, Even after emailing him, He did the same to one of my co-workers. Still working on that one. 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello all !
> 
> Hope the New Year is being good to everyone .
> 
> I wanted to show you all my biggest change this year .. yes it happened so fast .


Oh Ange, that looks beautiful - and so do you of course! It had got so long!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I gotta pop off and go make DD1's new furry son a makeshift sweater she is afraid he is going to freeze on their wee wee walks LOL Ill have to send a pic of them later when it is all done
> 
> Love you all ...
> Now that i have internet again i will be back to chat again soon
> Sorry , long story .. short version i switched providers and there was a gap in service


Good, we miss you, you're so funny, always give me a lift!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Doctor visit went well yesterday. My abdominalwound is finally healed, thank goodness, only took 5 months to heal. Am starting to feel a little better. Just hope the bloodclot in my left leg gets better soon. No further need for nurses although i have physical therapist coming. I need her help to get better and stronger.


....and we need you to get better and stronger too! Glad you are getting there love, stay strong and stick with the programme, you're doing so well! Love you lots! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Judi, although you have never experienced snow or even very cold temps, don't know if you can imagine what it is like? Getting very cold is not a big fear for going out in it but walking through snow more than 4 inches deep can be hard work, like walking through soft sand? When the snow has been walked on a bit, it gets stomped down into ice which then gets dangerous to walk on cos if you slip on it, it's like a banana skin, you go down really hard and maybe break something!! Then, it starts to thaw into dirty wet slush that freezes at night. Yep, another skating rink!! We hardly get any snow where I live any more, maybe a quick flurry then it's gone as soon as it rains. That suits me just fine!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry but misty Surrey. This morning I am off with a friend to visit a yarn shop that just happens to have it's own cafe with homemade cakes.
> 
> This evening our singing group starts again and we are going to learn some new songs.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a wonderful outing, to the yarn shop, and morning teas well


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, we're of to see 'Joy' at the cinema now, after having a bite of lunch in one of the bigger stores. Here is the shawl for the next Kiwi to arrive, I am showing you the good side as there are several nasty errors on the other side! Fortunately, the baby won't care!! Also here is a picture of the beautiful cyclamen that Pam got me when she was over here in 2014, the photo doesn't do it justice!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Its wet and windy again. I doubt the man will look at our tile today. We areup the family's later. We wont pick GS2 up today as he has an appointment at the hospital with his mam.


I hope you don't get too much water through the roof, while it is raining!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We actually don't often have a lot of snow in the UK, the problem is we are never prepared for it so a couple of inches can cause chaos on our roads. Of course there are exceptional years and Scotland gets a great deal more snow than other places. In over 20 years in the Lake District we only got snowed in once for a couple of days and in the last 4 years here we have only had one heavy snow fall but still managed to get out with a 4WD. In all my years I can only think of once it snowed on Christmas Day and that was only about an inch. Hope this has answered some of your questions. Barny.


Yes, it has ...... thanks for that description; and the photo, it show's what things can be like, quite clearly. The only times we have not been able to drive, apart from fires, is if there is a really bad dust storm, and the visibility iS down to 0.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Tried that last time we were there, the only place I found was a dollar store, no choice and c**p yarn, so am determined to take enough this year. :evil:


Yes, I agree - if there isn't a decent place to get your yarn, then you need to take some with you. The yarn will squash down quite nicely, when all of the air is removed from a sealable bag and will not take very much space either, unless you are able to knit on the way over, and if you also want to do that!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I know who you mean and I dont think she is with us anymore. If I ever make you feel like that just you tell me...I write things and like in real life write or speak first then think. All the wrong way round.


Susan, you have never, and I think will never, make me feel like that, you say what you mean, and you mean what you say, and I like that. People know where they stand, with you, and I like that. 😉😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Barnie. Wont be long now for your hols. How can you be looking forward to wonderful peace and good weather when you have all this wonderful weather here....Im just plain sick of this rain now. Ive got washing coming out of the basket to meet me. Clothes drying on radiators. Are you sure you cant get me in your suitcase. I'm no bother at all. Im very easy and have been know to go with the flo....


I know what this type of weather is like, I have reached the point of telling DH, that I would buy a dryer, if the rain didn't stop! We are fortunate in that we have a verandah that I can dry my washing on, if it becomes necessary; and we don't have that much rain that often, either. Most of the winter here is quite mild, and I can get my washing dried within the same day that it is washed, thank goodness!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, I know how you feel about the rain, I'm sure my toes are growing webs between them. I would love to fit you all in my suitcase but am having enough problems getting my wool in as we only take hand luggage. I am sure if everyone I have met here landed in one place at the same time it would cause a riot and I would like to be able to go back again. :lol: :lol:


We would be well behaved, for the first 5 minutes, just long enough for the people to meet us and form a good impression of us! 😆😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am ET and -7'C (19'F). We will be going up to the freezing mark today.
> Knit Night was cancelled last night. The furnace broke between when I left work and when we got up there.


Aww, that is a shame, but necessary. I hope the next one isn't cancelled. My fibre group would get cancelled when the temperature was too high, because the building we were in, at that time, didnt have any air conditioning, and we couldn't do any spinning, because our hands were far too hot for the fibre to run smoothly through our fingers. 😐😰


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That looks like home.  My DD's swing set got buried in a snow drift when she was little.. At our old house, we once had to dig 600 ft long of snow drift off the driveway so we could get out car out. After that we made sure that all cars were parked on the side of the road when a snow storm was coming.


Wow, those scenarios are just way beyond my knowledge! 😲😲


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I get that same sound when the rain falls on the skylight just outside my room. Ice pellets on skylights are really loud.


Yep, we get hail storms here, and the hail can get quite large .... we have been lucky enough not to have had any damage from them, yet!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your pleasant weather continues.


So do I! The weather people have redefined our high temperature levels to the low fifties, and have added another colour to the weather map, so instead of the highest temperature area being a very deep red, we now have purple, to indicate extreme heat conditions, which we will apparently get in this year!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd melt in your temperatures and you'd freeze in mine, but I'd like to find someplace in the middle to meet you and give you a hug.


Thank you, sometimes hugs are so nice, and I would give one back to you. 😄


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You ca't go with out your yarn, tuck it down your knickers if all else fails!!!


OMG ......... I hope you knit with lovely wool, that doesn't make one itchy


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, we're of to see 'Joy' at the cinema now, after having a bite of lunch in one of the bigger stores. Here is the shawl for the next Kiwi to arrive, I am showing you the good side as there are several nasty errors on the other side! Fortunately, the baby won't care!! Also here is a picture of the beautiful cyclamen that Pam got me when she was over here in 2014, the photo doesn't do it justice!!


The shawl looks great! And it was 2013 that I was over there and 2014 when you and Purple were in North America. Too bad we weren't able to see each other somewhere or other in 2015.  That cyclamen has thrived well!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The snow here usually lasts about 3 months.
> 
> <how many months of the winters in the northern countries, does snow make being outside, difficult? > Not months, just days.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree with that! We often get tourist travelling in the North of where I am; where it is real desert with very little water. It has to be carried with the travellers, and they do not realise this (even people from cooler parts of Australia), some have been so unprepared, that they have lost their lives, through their ignorance - they didn't take notice of the advice from travel centres, etc, before beginning their trip through the centre of this country.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Now I'm late.
> The boss sent out the on-call schedule and I am scheduled to be on-call during the time that I am to be out of the country, Even after emailing him, He did the same to one of my co-workers. Still working on that one.
> Have a great day everyone.


I hope your day gets better!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Judi, although you have never experienced snow or even very cold temps, don't know if you can imagine what it is like? Getting very cold is not a big fear for going out in it but walking through snow more than 4 inches deep can be hard work, like walking through soft sand? When the snow has been walked on a bit, it gets stomped down into ice which then gets dangerous to walk on cos if you slip on it, it's like a banana skin, you go down really hard and maybe break something!! Then, it starts to thaw into dirty wet slush that freezes at night. Yep, another skating rink!! We hardly get any snow where I live any more, maybe a quick flurry then it's gone as soon as it rains. That suits me just fine!!


Well that is something I never thought of, the snow melting, and turning into ice. That puts a whole different slant on things. People in Holland were on our news tonight, using their roads to skate on, instead of driving; because of all of the ice covering their roads.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, we're of to see 'Joy' at the cinema now, after having a bite of lunch in one of the bigger stores. Here is the shawl for the next Kiwi to arrive, I am showing you the good side as there are several nasty errors on the other side! Fortunately, the baby won't care!! Also here is a picture of the beautiful cyclamen that Pam got me when she was over here in 2014, the photo doesn't do it justice!!


The shawl is beautiful, you really need to learn how to work the yarn ends in, while you are knitting the item, it is much easier than working them in, once you have finished knitting. That is something I have never had the pleasure (?) of doing!

The cyclamen is wonderful also, I have never been able to get one to flower for me. It seems to be getting harder to get anything to grow here, so I am really considering just growing succulents, and other plants similar to those, that don't need to be watered. It seems that I will just get a few plants growing, then the temperature will go through the roof, and cook my little plants! 😠😈🌅


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well that is me done. I going to have a drink, maybe read for a bit, then think about going to bed, or not. I will see how tired, and sleepy I am; because it is really no use going to bed, if I am not going to sleep. &#128533;&#128528;


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive finished my WIPS and I'm ready to start something new. It feels good.

Jim is here and has mended our roof. Thank goodness for the "staff"....DH was looking on dying to get up there.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, I know how you feel about the rain, I'm sure my toes are growing webs between them. I would love to fit you all in my suitcase but am having enough problems getting my wool in as we only take hand luggage. I am sure if everyone I have met here landed in one place at the same time it would cause a riot and I would like to be able to go back again. :lol: :lol:


you know us so well............... :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

londy I love yopur blamket...Stop putting yourself down. Do you here me? You are a beautiful knitter. and lady


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> londy I love yopur blamket...Stop putting yourself down. Do you here me? You are a beautiful knitter. and lady


What she said with knobs on💜💜💜👍xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That looks gorgeous Angela. Ineed to get mine cut it's just getting too long to manage. Xxxxx


so is mine, but it isn't even as long as Linky's is now!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Now I'm late.
> The boss sent out the on-call schedule and I am scheduled to be on-call during the time that I am to be out of the country, Even after emailing him, He did the same to one of my co-workers. Still working on that one.
> Have a great day everyone.


Does somebody need lamping? Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovely tome this morning. Got a replacement crochet hook for theone my chair seems to have eaten. Bought some Christmas wool (sale price) to make Gks hats for next Christmas and dome dk coytton for a crochet course I'm doing in February. Also nice coffee and cheesecake xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What she said with knobs on💜💜💜👍xx


And from me, too!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Binky need recipe for your pizza potatoes please.


1 box of scalloped potatoes, 1 can diced tomatoes, 1 1/2 cups of water, 1/4 teaspoon of oregano, pepperoni and mozzarella cheese
combine water and tomatoes and oregano in a saucepan and bring to a boil when it has boiled I had the seasonings from the potatoes and stir till it dissolves while that is boiling put the potatoes in a casserole dish that it will fit in then add the pepperoni, then pour the liquids over the top bake in a 400 degree oven for 25 minutes add the cheese on top and bake for another 10 to 15 minutes....be careful it is like lava and enjoy with a salad!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh dear, and the men like to think they are the ones that should know all about the cars. When DH and I got together, if anyone asked him about the car we had at the time (my Toyota Crown) he would just point them to me, and tell them that I knew more about cars than what he did! The males asking were stunned, and wanted to know why he new nothing about HIS car. He would just look at them, and tell them it was my car, and if they wanted to know anything about it, they had to ask me. hehehe They never did, because everyone knew (27 years ago) that women knew nothing about cars, or drinking. .......... hahaha .......... the idiots were wrong on both counts! 😂😂😂😂


Yep I would have to agree with you on all counts, you know those tests on facebook that you can take, well they had one about cars and I think I got them all right except one....I don't even know how I know the answers I just did.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello CD, we had a wonderful, quiet NYE, unfortunately DH comandeered the TV, and has watched cricket, every night for the past week, so DD and I head off to our beds and either read, or cruise around on the internet. I will do that, until I either go to sleep, or DH comes to bed, and then I will go back out and continue what I was doing, or do some knitting, which I must get back to 😉
> 
> I didn't realise that your hair was so long, how did you manage it, when your children were babies; that is when my hair began to annoy me, and I had it cut short (much to the horror of my ex 😆😈), and my hair was nowhere near as long as yours, I think it was just too fine to be able to hold too much length. Your hair, and you, look lovely. Do you have thick hair, as well as lots of hair, and do you now notice the difference in the weight of your hair?
> 
> OH my, I have been asking a huge amount of questions, in my last few posts, I hope noné of you mind. It seems that my inquisitiveness has re-woken, after being dormant for a very long time. 😁😁


 :lol: :lol: :lol: nothing wrong with asking questions that is how we learn after all...her hair is thin this is the longest her hair has been in a very long time it was way shorter when her kids were little.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd melt in your temperatures and you'd freeze in mine, but I'd like to find someplace in the middle to meet you and give you a hug.


Me too!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The shawl is beautiful, you really need to learn how to work the yarn ends in, while you are knitting the item, it is much easier than working them in, once you have finished knitting. That is something I have never had the pleasure (?) of doing!
> 
> The cyclamen is wonderful also, I have never been able to get one to flower for me. It seems to be getting harder to get anything to grow here, so I am really considering just growing succulents, and other plants similar to those, that don't need to be watered. It seems that I will just get a few plants growing, then the temperature will go through the roof, and cook my little plants! 😠😈🌅


I need to figure out how to do that too because I really dislike weaving in the ends :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive finished my WIPS and I'm ready to start something new. It feels good.
> 
> Jim is here and has mended our roof. Thank goodness for the "staff"....DH was looking on dying to get up there.


I am so glad that he got your roof fixed!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I hope you all are having a wonderful day I am off to find some specific beads so I can make a necklace for my DN for her birthday on Sunday!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> The shawl looks great! And it was 2013 that I was over there and 2014 when you and Purple were in North America. Too bad we weren't able to see each other somewhere or other in 2015.  That cyclamen has thrived well!


Oh my goodness, so you were! How time flies!! Just had words with the garage guy because he insisted that I had my car serviced last year and know I didn't!! He then sighed and picked up the file and said "Look you were here last year, 2014!" Glad I'm not the only one that doesn't know what year it is!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well that is something I never thought of, the snow melting, and turning into ice. That puts a whole different slant on things. People in Holland were on our news tonight, using their roads to skate on, instead of driving; because of all of the ice covering their roads.


Well, fortunately, we are not at that stage - yet, it's supposed to get extremely cold next week, according to DH! Also, I had forgotten about the perils of driving in the snow because, again, it packs down under the wheels and you're on ice!! I won't do it, too scary!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive finished my WIPS and I'm ready to start something new. It feels good.
> 
> Jim is here and has mended our roof. Thank goodness for the "staff"....DH was looking on dying to get up there.


Well we don't want anyone 'dying' to do anything, thank you very much!!! Glad you got it sorted and are all snuggy-dry now!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You ca't go with out your yarn, tuck it down your knickers if all else fails!!!


Now that's a thought. 'til I get to security.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Now that's a thought. 'til I get to security.


Ok then, stuff it down your DHs knickers and let him take the blame, or better still throw some things out of his case snd replace it with your wool😄👍💜


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> you know us so well............... :thumbup:


I'm a quick learner on some things. :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What she said with knobs on💜💜💜👍xx


Ok, ok don't gang up on me!! :XD: :XD: :XD: There ARE a lot of blunders though, honest!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Ok then, stuff it down your DHs knickers and let him take the blame, or better still throw some things out of his case snd replace it with your wool😄👍💜


Yes well I can see him wearing that :!: I have managed to get some yarn in his case (I hope he doesn't dig too deep), a couple in mine and I might get some in the bottom of the laptop bag. Also our roof has been repaired today and the lawnmowers been picked up for a service while we are away, so quite a successful day. Throw in a yummy roast duck dinner and I think we have had a good day. :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes well I can see him wearing that :!: I have managed to get some yarn in his case (I hope he doesn't dig too deep), a couple in mine and I might get some in the bottom of the laptop bag. Also our roof has been repaired today and the lawnmowers been picked up for a service while we are away, so quite a successful day. Throw in a yummy roast duck dinner and I think we have had a good day. :thumbup:


Sounds good to me!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, so we went to see 'Joy' this afternoon, I would only give it 4/10 and don't think Jennifer Lawrence was right for the part. It was a bout a real person, Joy who invented the mop that wrings itself out by sliding a tube down the handle while twisting it? Film wasn't good but I did pop into Wilkos to buy one of those mops, made by Addis now :lol: :lol: I am an advertiser's dream or some would say, sucker!!! My kitchen floor is spotless though!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too!  xxxooo


...and me, you are, do you hear us?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, been reading your post this afternoon but couldn't type as I was holding baby at the same time! We had him for a while so his parents could have a sort out. He cried most of the time, I tried everything. As soon as his mum walked in he smiled & shut up!! I then realised he hadn't really seen us for over a week, that's a long time in his short life! My DD said we need to do bonding !
I went to my Slimming club this morning, was so worried as I have been really 'naughty' over the holidays. I was so worried I told the girl to write down how much I had put on & I would read it later. I was amazed when she wrote "you lost 3lb". Plus I got another sticker & certificate. So now I'm going on a chocolate biscuit diet now. Bye the way my DD who comes with w has lost over 4 stone now & is looking fantastic, I'm so proud of her, it's has changed her & she has so much confidence now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am so glad that he got your roof fixed!


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh my goodness, so you were! How time flies!! Just had words with the garage guy because he insisted that I had my car serviced last year and know I didn't!! He then sighed and picked up the file and said "Look you were here last year, 2014!" Glad I'm not the only one that doesn't know what year it is!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ok then, stuff it down your DHs knickers and let him take the blame, or better still throw some things out of his case snd replace it with your wool😄👍💜


Good thinking!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds good to me!!


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, so we went to see 'Joy' this afternoon, I would only give it 4/10 and don't think Jennifer Lawrence was right for the part. It was a bout a real person, Joy who invented the mop that wrings itself out by sliding a tube down the handle while twisting it? Film wasn't good but I did pop into Wilkos to buy one of those mops, made by Addis now :lol: :lol: I am an advertiser's dream or some would say, sucker!!! My kitchen floor is spotless though!!


Too bad about the movie but the mop sounds like a good buy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, been reading your post this afternoon but couldn't type as I was holding baby at the same time! We had him for a while so his parents could have a sort out. He cried most of the time, I tried everything. As soon as his mum walked in he smiled & shut up!! I then realised he hadn't really seen us for over a week, that's a long time in his short life! My DD said we need to do bonding !
> I went to my Slimming club this morning, was so worried as I have been really 'naughty' over the holidays. I was so worried I told the girl to write down how much I had put on & I would read it later. I was amazed when she wrote "you lost 3lb". Plus I got another sticker & certificate. So now I'm going on a chocolate biscuit diet now. Bye the way my DD who comes with w has lost over 4 stone now & is looking fantastic, I'm so proud of her, it's has changed her & she has so much confidence now.


Well done both of you!!!  xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a good idea Polly, I really hope you can get some help with your machine, it's good to have a nice 'toy' that you are confident to play with! I managed to do four curtain lining panels today before my back started aching from leaning over the cutting table, that leaves me four to do. They are for my DD's MIL, not for me and if my SIL ever volunteers me for curtain making again, I will skin him alive!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Good for you! I too got a spurt of energy. With son pounding the pot to loosen the fig tree it came out nicely. So it's repotted and I hope it survives. The trunk is like a broom Stick a yard high but a few leaves on top. Bet your SIL does not have a clue how much is involved in your project. For some unknown reason yesterday I felt like my old self. Today I'm back to a bit off. Knee hurts, friend says cortisone shots only last 3 weeks, my knee hurt so much I couldn't read, watch tv or generally concentrate. And gas company wants to update my meter which means a trip and it's very cold. I'm asking if it can wait til spring! Good news is son got an A and B in his two classes. Now to find out 
how they issue the degree. Ive just nodded off in mid sentence so I'd best stop or I will drop my iPad.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive finished my WIPS and I'm ready to start something new. It feels good.
> 
> Jim is here and has mended our roof. Thank goodness for the "staff"....DH was looking on dying to get up there.


I am so glad that your DH didn't get the option of fixing the roof, and it is also great that the tile is now on properly, and thé leaking has been beaten once more!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I need to figure out how to do that too because I really dislike weaving in the ends :shock:


All you need to do, is to add the new yarn a couple of inches before the old yarn ends, and knit with the double yarn, for that short time; or check out YouTube for different ways of joining in yarn, and try each method, until you find the one you like best. I have never woven in any ends, and I don't think my mum did either, cos she is the one who taught me how to do it. Have fun searching, and swatch in, you could make a blanket with your practice pieces. 😃


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh my goodness, so you were! How time flies!! Just had words with the garage guy because he insisted that I had my car serviced last year and know I didn't!! He then sighed and picked up the file and said "Look you were here last year, 2014!" Glad I'm not the only one that doesn't know what year it is!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Did he apologise, when you pointed out his error? 😅😅


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, fortunately, we are not at that stage - yet, it's supposed to get extremely cold next week, according to DH! Also, I had forgotten about the perils of driving in the snow because, again, it packs down under the wheels and you're on ice!! I won't do it, too scary!!


I agree with you, I didn't even like driving when there was water on the roads, there was too much of a chance of aquaplaning! 😨😲


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ok then, stuff it down your DHs knickers and let him take the blame, or better still throw some things out of his case snd replace it with your wool😄👍💜


Now that is the best idea yet ....... will leave that for you to ponder on. 😄😲👍💖


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, ok don't gang up on me!! :XD: :XD: :XD: There ARE a lot of blunders though, honest!!


That are not blunders, they are (_REPEAT AFTER ME_) *DESIGN FEATURES *

Not that I want to beat you over the head with this, but you have made the shawl your own pattern, and no-one else will ever make one the same as yours, and that is my final word on the matter! 😂😄😅😆😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes well I can see him wearing that :!: I have managed to get some yarn in his case (I hope he doesn't dig too deep), a couple in mine and I might get some in the bottom of the laptop bag. Also our roof has been repaired today and the lawnmowers been picked up for a service while we are away, so quite a successful day. Throw in a yummy roast duck dinner and I think we have had a good day. :thumbup:


Oh the mysterious packages in your DH'S luggage - he will get to customs, and get asked that worring question .......... "Did you pack your own luggage?" 😨😨😲😲 ......... and he will answer ........ "Partly, why?" And then the fun might begin! 😂😅😂😅😂😅😂😅😂

Sorry, I think I may have been watching far too many Customs type shows, where they find all the different ways that people try smugglet things in through the borders! 😆😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, so we went to see 'Joy' this afternoon, I would only give it 4/10 and don't think Jennifer Lawrence was right for the part. It was a bout a real person, Joy who invented the mop that wrings itself out by sliding a tube down the handle while twisting it? Film wasn't good but I did pop into Wilkos to buy one of those mops, made by Addis now :lol: :lol: I am an advertiser's dream or some would say, sucker!!! My kitchen floor is spotless though!!


I am still waiting for a decent floor covering, throughout my home - before I can think about washing my floors properly. 😯😦😟


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, been reading your post this afternoon but couldn't type as I was holding baby at the same time! We had him for a while so his parents could have a sort out. He cried most of the time, I tried everything. As soon as his mum walked in he smiled & shut up!! I then realised he hadn't really seen us for over a week, that's a long time in his short life! My DD said we need to do bonding !
> I went to my Slimming club this morning, was so worried as I have been really 'naughty' over the holidays. I was so worried I told the girl to write down how much I had put on & I would read it later. I was amazed when she wrote "you lost 3lb". Plus I got another sticker & certificate. So now I'm going on a chocolate biscuit diet now. Bye the way my DD who comes with w has lost over 4 stone now & is looking fantastic, I'm so proud of her, it's has changed her & she has so much confidence now.


I do agree with your DD, on the bonding with your little grand baby. The pour little dot probably thought his mum had abandoned him, to this stranger, and he would have been so relieved, when he saw his mummy!

When each of my dgd's arrived, I spent as much time with my daughters, as I could, helping with the babies, and also with the older sibling(s). This was at both dd's request, and as the mum's becam more confident, comfortable and less exhausted, I stretched out the time between each visit, so that the girls could begin developing their own routines. I never had any problems with any of the abies is staying with me, except for the BF babies, but even they were able to stay, without mum, for a very short time.

The nannas on the other hand, rarely visit their DIL (my dds), and the babies didn't have much of a chance to get familiar with them, and they used to cry, any time their nanna held them. There was also an added difficulty also, both of the nanny's were smokers, and I and my dd's & their families, are all non smokers; and so had that dreadful odour of stale ashtrays, and the babies didn't like that smell. One of my dgd's came across an aroma (sounds much nicer than odour), and said to her mother, that it smelt like gandma's cuddles. 😊😄 When my DD repeated it to me, it made my heart sing.The children (and my dds) have always saI'd that I have a very unique smell, and they have never found anyone, who has the same smell. A few of my girls have snaffled a fabric item, to keep at their place, so that they had something to cuddle, when they needed their mum, and I wasn't available. That might be something to ponder, if it is not practical, or possible, to be able to have more time to spend with dgs

As the children got older though, they did develop a closeness to their nanna, and spent many happy overnight, or longer, stays with their nanna.

I have rattled on a bit  , and now I have forgotten where I was going. I was going to delete all of this post but, then I decided not too, cos someone might get a chuckle, or 2, out of it. 😁😄😁😄😁


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, been reading your post this afternoon but couldn't type as I was holding baby at the same time! We had him for a while so his parents could have a sort out. He cried most of the time, I tried everything. As soon as his mum walked in he smiled & shut up!! I then realised he hadn't really seen us for over a week, that's a long time in his short life! My DD said we need to do bonding !
> I went to my Slimming club this morning, was so worried as I have been really 'naughty' over the holidays. I was so worried I told the girl to write down how much I had put on & I would read it later. I was amazed when she wrote "you lost 3lb". Plus I got another sticker & certificate. So now I'm going on a chocolate biscuit diet now. Bye the way my DD who comes with w has lost over 4 stone now & is looking fantastic, I'm so proud of her, it's has changed her & she has so much confidence now.


Oh, and congratulations to you and DD, on your individual weight loss. 🎉✅🌹🌾🌻🌼💖💖💖💖


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Good for you! I too got a spurt of energy. With son pounding the pot to loosen the fig tree it came out nicely. So it's repotted and I hope it survives. The trunk is like a broom Stick a yard high but a few leaves on top. Bet your SIL does not have a clue how much is involved in your project. For some unknown reason yesterday I felt like my old self. Today I'm back to a bit off. Knee hurts, friend says cortisone shots only last 3 weeks, my knee hurt so much I couldn't read, watch tv or generally concentrate. And gas company wants to update my meter which means a trip and it's very cold. I'm asking if it can wait til spring! Good news is son got an A and B in his two classes. Now to find out
> how they issue the degree. Ive just nodded off in mid sentence so I'd best stop or I will drop my iPad.


Did they agree to the postponement until Spring?
I think all of the water metres in Stirling North have recently beèn replaceD, and all that was expected of the occupie, was to make sure that there was clear access to the metre, but I am supposing that there is a difference, when it comes to replacing a gas metre, more danger to begin with. :XD: 😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am sitting in my recliner, Andre (our elderly Chihuahua) is laying in his favourite position, Mint (our 5 yo AmStaffxAmPitbull) has just gone to check on her mum (dd), and is now probably laying quite comfortably on dd's bed, waiting for her return from her shower!

I have just returned from giving Mint a bit of time playing her favourite game - someone kicking, or throwing, her ball and her chasing it, and bringing it back for it to be kicked again, but the ground is far too hot for her to be running around on it, because her feet will get burnt, and then she can't walk properly ........ but she still wants to chase her ball.

Farewell for now, I hope all of you are having a wonderful, relaxing sleep I am going to go to my craft room, and finish thé ltitle growsuit/dresses for the twins. Then I should get a little cotton blanket out and finish it, so that I can also give both of those to the twins also. So of I go, to finish these items, so I can come back and do some knitting. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am sitting in my recliner, Andre (our elderly Chihuahua) is laying in his favourite position, Mint (our 5 yo AmStaffxAmPitbull) has just gone to check on her mum (dd), and is now probably laying quite comfortably on dd's bed, waiting for her return from her shower!
> 
> I have just returned from giving Mint a bit of time playing her favourite game - someone kicking, or throwing, her ball and her chasing it, and bringing it back for it to be kicked again, but the ground is far too hot for her to be running around on it, because her feet will get burnt, and then she can't walk properly ........ but she still wants to chase her ball.
> 
> Farewell for now, I hope all of you are having a wonderful, relaxing sleep I am going to go to my craft room, and finish thé ltitle growsuit/dresses for the twins. Then I should get a little cotton blanket out and finish it, so that I can also give both of those to the twins also. So of I go, to finish these items, so I can come back and do some knitting. :-D :-D :-D


Judi you are on a roll lately and I love it don't stop on my account 😀 I have enjoyed all of your postings!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to eat some ice cream and watch a show I recorded then off to bed.

I made my niece a necklace not quite finished yet but will post a pic when it is done.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am off to eat some ice cream and watch a show I recorded then off to bed.
> 
> I made my niece a necklace not quite finished yet but will post a pic when it is done.
> 
> ...


Its gorgeous work sis  she is gonna love it , plus you made it so it is even better 

Thanks for all the compliments ya'll , yea my hair isnt as super thick as Binky's but DH had to wash it for me it was just too much for me to care for anymore ... i do miss the braid on the side though  
Oh well , it shall grow again


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I havent caught up yet .. still working on it lol 

MJudi , ask me anything .. I am an open book  and you have never upset me ever either. 

i can only imagine how many errors of the english languge were in that last sentence hahaha .

so my little sweet pea told me today that everyone was ruining her life .......... SHE IS TWO !! they get more and more grown too early every year .. !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

So i am a little proud of this , but i made my first surprise candle today for DD1's birthday  

i will post the pic as soon as i take one lol

PURLY !!!   I am so glad you are back and doing so much better .. i was so afraid for you  
Love ya  

Ok gotta jump off and take a nap before sweet pea comes back in the morning  

Gnite and hugs ya'll


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Judi you are on a roll lately and I love it don't stop on my account 😀 I have enjoyed all of your postings!


Thanks Binky, I am just feeling fantastic. I have just finished the twins Christmas presents, and they will get them tomorrow. I am now waiting impatiently for them to be wearing them, so I can see if there needs to be any adjustments made, on any others that I might make! 😆😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I havent caught up yet .. still working on it lol
> 
> MJudi , ask me anything .. I am an open book  and you have never upset me ever either.
> 
> ...


The Dynamic Duo are beginning to string words together, and they are just 13m old ....... Miss B is beginning to copy her parents, and is getting quite a collection of words together now, and her big sis, Miss Jeff (remind anyone of a particular word? *Mischief* 😉) seems to like to practice each new word until she can say them properly; so her word count is a little less than Miss B can say. It is just so cute, to see these two walking almosT everywhere, and beginning to use words that can be understood. Miss B will be playing with some toy, then out of nowhere will come this little voice, and we will hear " Oh oh, Blooklyn" (Brooklyn) or she will say "leally" (really). I haven't really heard Miss Jeff use any clear words yet though!

I just love watching these two when they are playing together! It is just so different to watching a single baby growing, and discovering different things.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am off to eat some ice cream and watch a show I recorded then off to bed.
> 
> I made my niece a necklace not quite finished yet but will post a pic when it is done.
> 
> ...


I wish I had some icecream, then I could have some with a big bowl of 4 different flavours of jelly. I think I might need too get some custard, cream, and icecream, and some more jellies to make; and also some canned fruits - then I could have some of each, for a really yummy dessert, which I haven't had for an awful long time!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I havent caught up yet .. still working on it lol
> 
> MJudi , ask me anything .. I am an open book  and you have never upset me ever either.
> 
> ...


WOW .... I bet she will be a drama queen (if she hasn't reached that status already) when she is a teenager, or maybe even before that. 😅😅


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, been reading your post this afternoon but couldn't type as I was holding baby at the same time! We had him for a while so his parents could have a sort out. He cried most of the time, I tried everything. As soon as his mum walked in he smiled & shut up!! I then realised he hadn't really seen us for over a week, that's a long time in his short life! My DD said we need to do bonding !
> I went to my Slimming club this morning, was so worried as I have been really 'naughty' over the holidays. I was so worried I told the girl to write down how much I had put on & I would read it later. I was amazed when she wrote "you lost 3lb". Plus I got another sticker & certificate. So now I'm going on a chocolate biscuit diet now. Bye the way my DD who comes with w has lost over 4 stone now & is looking fantastic, I'm so proud of her, it's has changed her & she has so much confidence now.


Well done, Superstar!!! I lost 1/2lb!!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I am at the dentists today at 3 15pm.. DH thought it was 11 am and woke me up...Not only the wrong time but the wrong day.....monday 18th january!!!! Hes losing the plot.
Then there was a knock on the door and another man had come to mend the roof. DH left a message the other day and this man never got back to us so we got someone else!!

Yesterday GS2 was supposed to go to the hosp for and app, but the consultant was rushed into hospital, lord knows whast with!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Good for you! I too got a spurt of energy. With son pounding the pot to loosen the fig tree it came out nicely. So it's repotted and I hope it survives. The trunk is like a broom Stick a yard high but a few leaves on top. Bet your SIL does not have a clue how much is involved in your project. For some unknown reason yesterday I felt like my old self. Today I'm back to a bit off. Knee hurts, friend says cortisone shots only last 3 weeks, my knee hurt so much I couldn't read, watch tv or generally concentrate. And gas company wants to update my meter which means a trip and it's very cold. I'm asking if it can wait til spring! Good news is son got an A and B in his two classes. Now to find out
> how they issue the degree. Ive just nodded off in mid sentence so I'd best stop or I will drop my iPad.


Well done your son....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done, Superstar!!! I lost 1/2lb!!! xxx


Well done Londy and Chris on the weight loss, that is great seeing we've had Christmas in there. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done your son....


I quite agree, well done to your son Polly, great results. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. I won't say it has been raining, it's been more than that, it was as if someone emptied a large bucket of water. Our road had a stream running down it at one point. Luckily the soil is sandy here and the ground does not flood. It has stopped now and I might even venture out to the shops.

We had a great singing session last night, it was lovely to meet up again and we had fun trying to get our voices going after the Christmas break. We eventually got there and had a good session. We also had two new ladies join us.

I have nothing planned for today, except to find some music, do some washing and shopping and get on with my crochet.

Hope you are all well and safe. Love you lots. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. I won't say it has been raining, it's been more than that, it was as if someone emptied a large bucket of water. Our road had a stream running down it at one point. Luckily the soil is sandy here and the ground does not flood. It has stopped now and I might even venture out to the shops.
> 
> We had a great singing session last night, it was lovely to meet up again and we had fun trying to get our voices going after the Christmas break. We eventually got there and had a good session. We also had two new ladies join us.
> 
> ...


Same here in Wales, the rain woke me up in the night but it is clearing now. Glad you had a good session last night, the wine must have kept your vocal chords well oiled :thumbup: I should do the ironing today but will probably end up knitting. It waves to me every time I go past it to remind me it's still there, so I wave back and ignore it. 4 days and counting. :lol: Barny


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Same here in Wales, the rain woke me up in the night but it is clearing now. Glad you had a good session last night, the wine must have kept your vocal chords well oiled :thumbup: I should do the ironing today but will probably end up knitting. It waves to me every time I go past it to remind me it's still there, so I wave back and ignore it. 4 days and counting. :lol: Barny


Just keep counting and waving, soon you'll be too far away to notice. I am driving mr P mad this morning cos I keep singing songs at him. :shock: xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Just keep counting and waving, soon you'll be too far away to notice. I am driving mr P mad this morning cos I keep singing songs at him. :shock: xx


I might get it done before we go, coming back to a pile of ironing is not my idea of fun. :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I might get it done before we go, coming back to a pile of ironing is not my idea of fun. :thumbdown:


I know the feeling. I always watch the craft channel while I am ironing, I love a good laugh!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am ET and -5'C (23'f). No precipitation today, so it's a good day.
Yesterday the lady in the cubicle beside me got a virus on her computer and infected several of the servers. She's a SME (Subject-Matter-Expert) so Security descended on her cubicle and they were joking with her about going to risky sites. If anyone non-SME had done the same thing, we would have been escorted to the security office until they eliminated the virus and determined how they got infected in the first place. Totally different attitude. I spent most of the day being Security's gopher.
Today will be a better day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I know the feeling. I always watch the craft channel while I am ironing, I love a good laugh!!


Ironing? What's that? 
I don't get along with the iron in the basement.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I am at the dentists today at 3 15pm.. DH thought it was 11 am and woke me up...Not only the wrong time but the wrong day.....monday 18th january!!!! Hes losing the plot.
> Then there was a knock on the door and another man had come to mend the roof. DH left a message the other day and this man never got back to us so we got someone else!!
> 
> Yesterday GS2 was supposed to go to the hosp for and app, but the consultant was rushed into hospital, lord knows whast with!


I hope the dentist is gentle with you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I wish I had some icecream, then I could have some with a big bowl of 4 different flavours of jelly. I think I might need too get some custard, cream, and icecream, and some more jellies to make; and also some canned fruits - then I could have some of each, for a really yummy dessert, which I haven't had for an awful long time!


It sounds like you are due for a extravagant dessert. Especially with ice cream to keep you cool.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Binky, I am just feeling fantastic. I have just finished the twins Christmas presents, and they will get them tomorrow. I am now waiting impatiently for them to be wearing them, so I can see if there needs to be any adjustments made, on any others that I might make! 😆😉


Those are cute, and useful.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> So i am a little proud of this , but i made my first surprise candle today for DD1's birthday
> 
> i will post the pic as soon as i take one lol
> 
> ...


Post the picture soon. I'd like to see your candle.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am off to eat some ice cream and watch a show I recorded then off to bed.
> 
> I made my niece a necklace not quite finished yet but will post a pic when it is done.
> 
> ...


I''ll wait for your picture too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh the mysterious packages in your DH'S luggage - he will get to customs, and get asked that worring question .......... "Did you pack your own luggage?" 😨😨😲😲 ......... and he will answer ........ "Partly, why?" And then the fun might begin! 😂😅😂😅😂😅😂😅😂
> 
> Sorry, I think I may have been watching far too many Customs type shows, where they find all the different ways that people try smugglet things in through the borders! 😆😆


We watch the Australian Customs show and the Canadian Customs show. It's interesting to see the differences. Australian seems to get more bizarre things trying to be brought into the country. Most of the Canadian show is a lack of understanding of the rules.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I agree with you, I didn't even like driving when there was water on the roads, there was too much of a chance of aquaplaning! 😨😲


Puddles on the highway are not fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Good for you! I too got a spurt of energy. With son pounding the pot to loosen the fig tree it came out nicely. So it's repotted and I hope it survives. The trunk is like a broom Stick a yard high but a few leaves on top. Bet your SIL does not have a clue how much is involved in your project. For some unknown reason yesterday I felt like my old self. Today I'm back to a bit off. Knee hurts, friend says cortisone shots only last 3 weeks, my knee hurt so much I couldn't read, watch tv or generally concentrate. And gas company wants to update my meter which means a trip and it's very cold. I'm asking if it can wait til spring! Good news is son got an A and B in his two classes. Now to find out
> how they issue the degree. Ive just nodded off in mid sentence so I'd best stop or I will drop my iPad.


Next time that you are out, see if you can find some liquid fertilizer. My daughter has one of the fig's that are a broomstick with leaves at the top. After she fertilized it, it started growing leaves around the bottom again. Although I wouldn't fertilize for a few weeks until the plant adjusts to its new pot.
Well done to your son.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go and I don't feel like it. Oh well.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done, Superstar!!! I lost 1/2lb!!! xxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its pouring again. Its ceaseless. I'm just biding time on here until the dentist time. We are a bit sick of stopping in, but the weather is so bad, theres no joy to going anywhere. Supposed to go to U3a tomorrow, but I'm slowly going off the idea.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree, well done to your son Polly, great results. xx


And from me, too, Polly. Such a relief to get those results.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to see my dentist. She says there is still infection above the tooth and I either have to take it out or have a root filling.The absesses havent burst yet!!!!!My upper back tooth needs to be filled and also a little filling in my lower left. So here we go again...more money and more treatment. I hate dentists. 

DH is sitting with a face on him because of the weather. If I had somewhere to run then Id run to it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Its gorgeous work sis  she is gonna love it , plus you made it so it is even better
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments ya'll , yea my hair isnt as super thick as Binky's but DH had to wash it for me it was just too much for me to care for anymore ... i do miss the braid on the side though
> Oh well , it shall grow again


Thanks I almost had to make it again the crimp bead I used didn't work and it started coming apart... :shock: ...disaster averted though..phew


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Binky, I am just feeling fantastic. I have just finished the twins Christmas presents, and they will get them tomorrow. I am now waiting impatiently for them to be wearing them, so I can see if there needs to be any adjustments made, on any others that I might make! 😆😉


They are adorable and I saw that done like that when we went to a material shop and it was so cute I wanted to do it but never figured it out, I think they are adorable....sometimes I wish I liked to sew....and was better at it......Ok I need a dr. quick I must have a fever.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have not caught up yet but I have to leave for awhile they just sprayed the house and it is giving me a headache so I must vacate for a bit.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Good for you! I too got a spurt of energy. With son pounding the pot to loosen the fig tree it came out nicely. So it's repotted and I hope it survives. The trunk is like a broom Stick a yard high but a few leaves on top. Bet your SIL does not have a clue how much is involved in your project. For some unknown reason yesterday I felt like my old self. Today I'm back to a bit off. Knee hurts, friend says cortisone shots only last 3 weeks, my knee hurt so much I couldn't read, watch tv or generally concentrate. And gas company wants to update my meter which means a trip and it's very cold. I'm asking if it can wait til spring! Good news is son got an A and B in his two classes. Now to find out
> how they issue the degree. Ive just nodded off in mid sentence so I'd best stop or I will drop my iPad.


Very well done that Polly's son, yay!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That are not blunders, they are (_REPEAT AFTER ME_) *DESIGN FEATURES *
> 
> Not that I want to beat you over the head with this, but you have made the shawl your own pattern, and no-one else will ever make one the same as yours, and that is my final word on the matter! 😂😄😅😆😉


okay......(running away and hiding!)! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I do agree with your DD, on the bonding with your little grand baby. The pour little dot probably thought his mum had abandoned him, to this stranger, and he would have been so relieved, when he saw his mummy!
> 
> When each of my dgd's arrived, I spent as much time with my daughters, as I could, helping with the babies, and also with the older sibling(s). This was at both dd's request, and as the mum's becam more confident, comfortable and less exhausted, I stretched out the time between each visit, so that the girls could begin developing their own routines. I never had any problems with any of the abies is staying with me, except for the BF babies, but even they were able to stay, without mum, for a very short time.
> 
> ...


I'm chuckling!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Did he apologise, when you pointed out his error? 😅😅


We laughed!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have just got home from a lovely day out with my buddy Jill! We haven't seen each other over Christmas and new year as she had her family from New Zealand staying so we had lots to catch up on!! The weather was awful when we first got to London and we both got soaked form head to foot while waiting to cross a very busy main road when a taxi flew through a big kirbside puddle! Had coffee in one pub, which we stretched out for 90 minutes and then tried to find a pretty little shopping street we had seem a couple of years ago while out on an organised walk but it was so windy and rainy that we gave up and headed for Wetherspoons in Baker Street, Sherlock Holmes territory! We were in there form 12.10 to 3.20!! Had a nice lunch and shared a bottle of rosé and then wandered home, so nice to catch up and get each other excited about the coming cruise!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to see my dentist. She says there is still infection above the tooth and I either have to take it out or have a root filling.The absesses havent burst yet!!!!!My upper back tooth needs to be filled and also a little filling in my lower left. So here we go again...more money and more treatment. I hate dentists.
> 
> DH is sitting with a face on him because of the weather. If I had somewhere to run then Id run to it.


Sorry you have to ho back to the dentist yet again. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just got home from a lovely day out with my buddy Jill! We haven't seen each other over Christmas and new year as she had her family from New Zealand staying so we had lots to catch up on!! The weather was awful when we first got to London and we both got soaked form head to foot while waiting to cross a very busy main road when a taxi flew through a big kirbside puddle! Had coffee in one pub, which we stretched out for 90 minutes and then tried to find a pretty little shopping street we had seem a couple of years ago while out on an organised walk but it was so windy and rainy that we gave up and headed for Wetherspoons in Baker Street, Sherlock Holmes territory! We were in there form 12.10 to 3.20!! Had a nice lunch and shared a bottle of rosé and then wandered home, so nice to catch up and get each other excited about the coming cruise!!!


Glad you had a good time with Jill. When do you go on your cruise? Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

By the time l got jy act together this morning it had stopped raining and the sun came out. So l walked to the shops and back, did a load of shopping and got my hair cut. Done a load of washing and am now having a coffee and doing some crochet..


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you had a good time with Jill. When do you go on your cruise? Xxx


7th March!! Now trying to find a trip to Disneyland to take the kids in the summer holidays with DD, if she agrees. I might regret this when I sober up!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> By the time l got jy act together this morning it had stopped raining and the sun came out. So l walked to the shops and back, did a load of shopping and got my hair cut. Done a load of washing and am now having a coffee and doing some crochet..


Well done, getting mine cut tomorrow before afternoon tea with the Zumba girls!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I've caught up, but answered nothing. I think it's the cold. There's no heat in the study ATM, and it needs some. I'm off to watch TV downstairs.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done, getting mine cut tomorrow before afternoon tea with the Zumba girls!!


Enjoy your tea. We're out to dinner tomorrow with the family to ccelebrate my baby's birthday. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> 7th March!! Now trying to find a trip to Disneyland to take the kids in the summer holidays with DD, if she agrees. I might regret this when I sober up!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


You'll love Disneyland and it's much more manageable than DisneyWorld. I'm so jealous that you have these trips planned. I need to get on the ball and get something going; this money I'm making working is burning a hole in my pocket to do something fun with it and I think a trip is just the ticket (plane, cruise, train?) ha.ha.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> By the time l got jy act together this morning it had stopped raining and the sun came out. So l walked to the shops and back, did a load of shopping and got my hair cut. Done a load of washing and am now having a coffee and doing some crochet..


Glad your weather stayed nice. After I said it was clearing up here it rained horizontally, hailed, sleeted and even tried to snow. Now it is dark we have a beautiful starry night. Got some knitting done and stuck a few more little things in the cases. Barny


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have just been upstairs and the bloody water is running onto my bed, through the ceiling. I'm absolutely p***** off


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They are adorable and I saw that done like that when we went to a material shop and it was so cute I wanted to do it but never figured it out, I think they are adorable....sometimes I wish I liked to sew....and was better at it......Ok I need a dr. quick I must have a fever.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


They were really easy to make, once I worked out what to do!
1) 20cm of fabric
2) measure across the baby suit, and cut a strip that is 4x width of suit. 3) join seam and hem the bottom of the skirt
4) using a long stitch(do not secure beginning of thread), sew a gathering stitch at the top of the fabric
5) divided circle of fabric, and suit, into 4 equal parts, including seams as marker. With right sides of fabric and suit together, and skirtplaced upside down, matching place markers, 
6) hold top thread of gathering stitch, and gently ease fabric along thread, until each section of fabric fits corresponding section of suit, pin to secure to suit. 
7) using zigzag stitch, secure fabric to suit (removing pins as you sew). Remove gathering thread
8) fold skirt down over stitching, secure with pins; oversew - removing pins as you go.

Binky, I have tried to put the steps I did to make the suits, I hope it is easy to follow; if you did decide to try this. 😀😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> okay......(running away and hiding!)! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nnnnnoooooo ...... please don't hide away, I would be mortified, if you did that! 😐


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm chuckling!! x


**Modest bowing and ducking of head** hehehe


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We laughed!!


That is even better 😁😁


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just got home from a lovely day out with my buddy Jill! We haven't seen each other over Christmas and new year as she had her family from New Zealand staying so we had lots to catch up on!! The weather was awful when we first got to London and we both got soaked form head to foot while waiting to cross a very busy main road when a taxi flew through a big kirbside puddle! Had coffee in one pub, which we stretched out for 90 minutes and then tried to find a pretty little shopping street we had seem a couple of years ago while out on an organised walk but it was so windy and rainy that we gave up and headed for Wetherspoons in Baker Street, Sherlock Holmes territory! We were in there form 12.10 to 3.20!! Had a nice lunch and shared a bottle of rosé and then wandered home, so nice to catch up and get each other excited about the coming cruise!!!


What a lovely day, except for the soaking!😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> 7th March!! Now trying to find a trip to Disneyland to take the kids in the summer holidays with DD, if she agrees. I might regret this when I sober up!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


😂😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have just been upstairs and the bloody water is running onto my bed, through the ceiling. I'm absolutely p***** off


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thanks I almost had to make it again the crimp bead I used didn't work and it started coming apart... :shock: ...disaster averted though..phew


Ok almost I was showing it to Mom and I noticed that one of the silver things that was supposed to fit the bead was...upside down so now I have to take the one side off and redo it since I have to do that anyway I might as well restring the whole thing because it is to short to put my crimp bead on since the fail of the other one happened after I cut the wire off... :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have just been upstairs and the bloody water is running onto my bed, through the ceiling. I'm absolutely p***** off


OH No! I do not blame you one little bit, hope you can get it really fixed soon and sorry you have to go back to the dentist


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They were really easy to make, once I worked out what to do!
> 1) 20cm of fabric
> 2) measure across the baby suit, and cut a strip that is 4x width of suit. 3) join seam and hem the bottom of the skirt
> 4) using a long stitch(do not secure beginning of thread), sew a gathering stitch at the top of the fabric
> ...


Oh Judi I really appreciate that....but you lost me after step 2 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I told you I don't sew which translates into I don't know the terms either.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to try and re-string a necklace....Hope you all are having a wonderful night\day wherever you are in it.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you have to ho back to the dentist yet again. Xxx


Me, too, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad your weather stayed nice. After I said it was clearing up here it rained horizontally, hailed, sleeted and even tried to snow. Now it is dark we have a beautiful starry night. Got some knitting done and stuck a few more little things in the cases. Barny


You definitely need that vacation!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have just been upstairs and the bloody water is running onto my bed, through the ceiling. I'm absolutely p***** off


And well you should be! I'm so sorry! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What a lovely day, except for the soaking!😊


I agree completely!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have just been upstairs and the bloody water is running onto my bed, through the ceiling. I'm absolutely p***** off


Oh no! So sorry xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> You definitely need that vacation!


Totally agree. Think I will go. On Monday. :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I do agree with your DD, on the bonding with your little grand baby. The pour little dot probably thought his mum had abandoned him, to this stranger, and he would have been so relieved, when he saw his mummy!
> 
> When each of my dgd's arrived, I spent as much time with my daughters, as I could, helping with the babies, and also with the older sibling(s). This was at both dd's request, and as the mum's becam more confident, comfortable and less exhausted, I stretched out the time between each visit, so that the girls could begin developing their own routines. I never had any problems with any of the abies is staying with me, except for the BF babies, but even they were able to stay, without mum, for a very short time.
> 
> ...


Understand what you are thinking. Until Christmas. Saw the baby everyday & he was fine but as I said a week or so is a long time. I saw him again today & I got the biggest smile, he loves his weird grandma again!,


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well done, Superstar!!! I lost 1/2lb!!! xxx


Well done you.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Well everyone seems to be getting wet today. I went to my voluntary job today & there was a terrible storm, our place was full of very wet, miserable customers all needing hot drinks, great for business! My DD was a Oscar's nursery this morning when the fire alarm went off, they think a child managed to press the bell. Anyway they all had to go in the garden during torrential rain, with no coats on, waiting for the fire brigade. At the bottom of my road we have a level crossing for trains & the fire engine had to wait 5 mins there. Thank goodness there wasn't a fire, something has to be done about that.
I went with DD to take the baby for his vaccinations. He had to have 3 huge injections, he screamed his little head oh, I nearly lamped the doctor! We were told that he was rather big, until I pointed out that he was there for an 8 week check, but he is 11 weeks already. He weighs over 11 lb now which is just right for him.
Well it's midnight & I seem to have gone on & on so I'm off to bed. Hope everyone has a drier day tomorrow, except Judi! X


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Totally agree. Think I will go. On Monday. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*London Girl wrote:*
okay......(running away and hiding!)!

Nnnnnoooooo ...... please don't hide away, I would be mortified, if you did that! 😐 ........... and I would miss you far too much 😯😢😦😟


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*grandma susan wrote:*
I have just been upstairs and the bloody water is running onto my bed, through the ceiling. I'm absolutely p***** off

I forgot to put in my reply. You have every right to feel that way; I hope you can get it fixed properly, very soon


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Understand what you are thinking. Until Christmas. Saw the baby everyday & he was fine but as I said a week or so is a long time. I saw him again today & I got the biggest smile, he loves his weird grandma again!,


That's good, he will have lots of laughs with you!😄😄


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well everyone seems to be getting wet today. I went to my voluntary job today & there was a terrible storm, our place was full of very wet, miserable customers all needing hot drinks, great for business! My DD was a Oscar's nursery this morning when the fire alarm went off, they think a child managed to press the bell. Anyway they all had to go in the garden during torrential rain, with no coats on, waiting for the fire brigade. At the bottom of my road we have a level crossing for trains & the fire engine had to wait 5 mins there. Thank goodness there wasn't a fire, something has to be done about that.
> I went with DD to take the baby for his vaccinations. He had to have 3 huge injections, he screamed his little head oh, I nearly lamped the doctor! We were told that he was rather big, until I pointed out that he was there for an 8 week check, but he is 11 weeks already. He weighs over 11 lb now which is just right for him.
> Well it's midnight & I seem to have gone on & on so I'm off to bed. Hope everyone has a drier day tomorrow, except Judi! X


xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny but frosty Surrey. Much colder here today.

Today is my baby's 21st birthday (x2) now where did all those years go. We are going out with the family for a meal this evening.

Sewing group her this morning and I have to take a fancy dress in for LM by about 4 inches, she is soooo skinny.

Hope everyone is having a good day and Susan, hope you can get your leak sorted. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll love Disneyland and it's much more manageable than DisneyWorld. I'm so jealous that you have these trips planned. I need to get on the ball and get something going; this money I'm making working is burning a hole in my pocket to do something fun with it and I think a trip is just the ticket (plane, cruise, train?) ha.ha.


Well come over here and see us, for a start!!! Actually, I should have said DisneyLand 'Paris' in my post!! Went there with DH when it first opened in 1993 for our silver wedding and promised ourselves we would go back but never have. Sadly, DH not really able to do the trip now so it. Wish I could afford Orlando or LA but this is going to batter my savings severely!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have just been upstairs and the bloody water is running onto my bed, through the ceiling. I'm absolutely p***** off


Oh NO!!! What now? Thinking of you love! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Nnnnnoooooo ...... please don't hide away, I would be mortified, if you did that! 😐


Just kidding, I don't run anywhere these days, especially not from you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What a lovely day, except for the soaking!😊


Nice drying out in the pub though!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok almost I was showing it to Mom and I noticed that one of the silver things that was supposed to fit the bead was...upside down so now I have to take the one side off and redo it since I have to do that anyway I might as well restring the whole thing because it is to short to put my crimp bead on since the fail of the other one happened after I cut the wire off... :shock:


Ooops! It will be spot on this time!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls. Is very cold and miserable. Theres no more water coming through the ceiling onto my bed. DH assures me it will be the last...Im not beleiving a word he says. We shall see. 

We may go out for a spot of lunch or a coffee today, we are a bit sick of being in.Theres not a lot of talking goes on in this house.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Totally agree. Think I will go. On Monday. :lol:


Hehehe!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well everyone seems to be getting wet today. I went to my voluntary job today & there was a terrible storm, our place was full of very wet, miserable customers all needing hot drinks, great for business! My DD was a Oscar's nursery this morning when the fire alarm went off, they think a child managed to press the bell. Anyway they all had to go in the garden during torrential rain, with no coats on, waiting for the fire brigade. At the bottom of my road we have a level crossing for trains & the fire engine had to wait 5 mins there. Thank goodness there wasn't a fire, something has to be done about that.
> I went with DD to take the baby for his vaccinations. He had to have 3 huge injections, he screamed his little head oh, I nearly lamped the doctor! We were told that he was rather big, until I pointed out that he was there for an 8 week check, but he is 11 weeks already. He weighs over 11 lb now which is just right for him.
> Well it's midnight & I seem to have gone on & on so I'm off to bed. Hope everyone has a drier day tomorrow, except Judi! X


Definitely agree about the level crossing but not sure how they would be able to get round that one. Sorry the little one had to suffer the jabs but better safe than sorry!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, the indulgence continues......I am out with the Zumba girls for afternoon tea today, hopefully the last splurge before i can start losing some Christmas weight! First though, I am having my hair cut, nothing fancy, just a trim!! Have a good one everybody, lotsa love XXXXXXXXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morning girls. Is very cold and miserable. Theres no more water coming through the ceiling onto my bed. DH assures me it will be the last...Im not beleiving a word he says. We shall see.
> 
> We may go out for a spot of lunch or a coffee today, we are a bit sick of being in.Theres not a lot of talking goes on in this house.....


Good morning sweetheart, it's the same here - unless HE wants to talk!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am ET and -4'C (25'F). Rain and freezing rain coming.
I cast on another project so that makes a cowl, socks, mitts for a co-workers gs,a crochet afghan, mitts/gloves(?) and a sweater on the needles. The only thing I have been able to finish is a hat and 2 scarves. And that was because it got cold and I needed them. Now I need the mitts/gloves. They are supposed to be gloves but if I can't figure out the fingers they will turn into mitts.
Good thing I din't make a New Year's resolution to cut back on the number of WIPs that I have.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, the indulgence continues......I am out with the Zumba girls for afternoon tea today, hopefully the last splurge before i can start losing some Christmas weight! First though, I am having my hair cut, nothing fancy, just a trim!! Have a good one everybody, lotsa love XXXXXXXXX


Mine is now just below my shoulders and I still don't like it. It may/ will get cut shorter.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi, from a 'can't decide what to do' sort of day, one minute sunshine, next rain and sleet. Had a quick trip out this morning and have decided that is enough for today, it's a lot colder too. Back to the knitting, have decided I will do my ironing tomorrow (maybe). Have a good day all of you. Barny


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well come over here and see us, for a start!!! Actually, I should have said DisneyLand 'Paris' in my post!! Went there with DH when it first opened in 1993 for our silver wedding and promised ourselves we would go back but never have. Sadly, DH not really able to do the trip now so it. Wish I could afford Orlando or LA but this is going to batter my savings severely!!!


I'd like to go to the Disneyland resort in Hawaii. It's not a theme park just a themed resort. But I could never go without mum. She has always wanted to go there since she saw one of the Elvis Presley Hawaii films.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well everyone seems to be getting wet today. I went to my voluntary job today & there was a terrible storm, our place was full of very wet, miserable customers all needing hot drinks, great for business! My DD was a Oscar's nursery this morning when the fire alarm went off, they think a child managed to press the bell. Anyway they all had to go in the garden during torrential rain, with no coats on, waiting for the fire brigade. At the bottom of my road we have a level crossing for trains & the fire engine had to wait 5 mins there. Thank goodness there wasn't a fire, something has to be done about that.
> I went with DD to take the baby for his vaccinations. He had to have 3 huge injections, he screamed his little head oh, I nearly lamped the doctor! We were told that he was rather big, until I pointed out that he was there for an 8 week check, but he is 11 weeks already. He weighs over 11 lb now which is just right for him.
> Well it's midnight & I seem to have gone on & on so I'm off to bed. Hope everyone has a drier day tomorrow, except Judi! X


I hope you are drier today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok almost I was showing it to Mom and I noticed that one of the silver things that was supposed to fit the bead was...upside down so now I have to take the one side off and redo it since I have to do that anyway I might as well restring the whole thing because it is to short to put my crimp bead on since the fail of the other one happened after I cut the wire off... :shock:


I hope you can redo it easily. 3rd times the charm???


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am ET and -4'C (25'F). Rain and freezing rain coming.
> I cast on another project so that makes a cowl, socks, mitts for a co-workers gs,a crochet afghan, mitts/gloves(?) and a sweater on the needles. The only thing I have been able to finish is a hat and 2 scarves. And that was because it got cold and I needed them. Now I need the mitts/gloves. They are supposed to be gloves but if I can't figure out the fingers they will turn into mitts.
> Good thing I din't make a New Year's resolution to cut back on the number of WIPs that I have.


It's good that you always have another project to turn to, I get all wobbly if I finish something without the next one being already on the needles!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Mine is now just below my shoulders and I still don't like it. It may/ will get cut shorter.


Mine is now very short, I asked for 'perky'!!! I like it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd like to go to the Disneyland resort in Hawaii. It's not a theme park just a themed resort. But I could never go without mum. She has always wanted to go there since she saw one of the Elvis Presley Hawaii films.


That would be Blue Hawaii, the only Elvis film I have never seen! You should both go!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Weve had a pretty decent day out. Its got rid of my blues and crossness...We went to a garden centre and I ended up with a cheese scone and a cup of tea. When I cut the scone it looked stale. When I tasted the scone it was minging so I took it back and gor some millionaires shortcake instead. So much for my lunch. 

My bed hasnt got wet today, but then we havent had much rain. Infact the sun was shining through when we went to Stokesley. I saw my little cheeseman and got my Wensleydale with pineapple. I'll have that with crackers tonight in my bed while I watch my tv. I'm taking my hot water bottle to bed tonight.

I bought some buttons at a new wool shop in Redcar about the size of the shop in the shambles at york. She had some nice patterns in so I shall have to call again.

I bought a couple of smelly candles because GS1 bought me a smelly candle holder for Christmas. And then I noticed thsat there was a ROMAN store there and I bought a fluffy cardgan in the sale. Purple..... Im getting like our purple. It was reduced from $25. to $7.50. Good buy Ive tried it on and its fine. They say they'll exchange it if I go back with it. 

I hope you are all feeling good today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, from a 'can't decide what to do' sort of day, one minute sunshine, next rain and sleet. Had a quick trip out this morning and have decided that is enough for today, it's a lot colder too. Back to the knitting, have decided I will do my ironing tomorrow (maybe). Have a good day all of you. Barny


What is ironing? Can one taker lessons in it? Is there a cerificate at the end of a course on ironing?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> What is ironing? Can one taker lessons in it? Is there a cerificate at the end of a course on ironing?


No courses I'm afraid I had to learn quickly when I got married. A clean ironed shirt every day for over 30 years. I hate ironing but like to see the end results and they fit in the drawers easier. Hope your bed stays dry now. We got ours done Wednesday. Father and son local team, all slates replaced, £40 cash in hand and all done. Hope yours stays waterproof now. :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well, the indulgence continues......I am out with the Zumba girls for afternoon tea today, hopefully the last splurge before i can start losing some Christmas weight! First though, I am having my hair cut, nothing fancy, just a trim!! Have a good one everybody, lotsa love XXXXXXXXX


You'll loose a few ounces having your hair cut...yeh!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning sweetheart, it's the same here - unless HE wants to talk!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Mine talks a lot, but moans a lot too. MEN! Gotta love them !


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am ET and -4'C (25'F). Rain and freezing rain coming.
> I cast on another project so that makes a cowl, socks, mitts for a co-workers gs,a crochet afghan, mitts/gloves(?) and a sweater on the needles. The only thing I have been able to finish is a hat and 2 scarves. And that was because it got cold and I needed them. Now I need the mitts/gloves. They are supposed to be gloves but if I can't figure out the fingers they will turn into mitts.
> Good thing I din't make a New Year's resolution to cut back on the number of WIPs that I have.


What about fingerless gloves? I haven't counted my WIPs for a while. I do have a couple of things to block though ,


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Weve had a pretty decent day out. Its got rid of my blues and crossness...We went to a garden centre and I ended up with a cheese scone and a cup of tea. When I cut the scone it looked stale. When I tasted the scone it was minging so I took it back and gor some millionaires shortcake instead. So much for my lunch.
> 
> My bed hasnt got wet today, but then we havent had much rain. Infact the sun was shining through when we went to Stokesley. I saw my little cheeseman and got my Wensleydale with pineapple. I'll have that with crackers tonight in my bed while I watch my tv. I'm taking my hot water bottle to bed tonight.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a good day. I shall think of you sitting in bed eating your cheese & crackers, dont get crumbs in your bed!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

2 days to go and I've run out of yarn on the afghan I'm knitting. Still I've got a scarf to finish. I don't usually have two things on the go but went off the scarf but will finish it now.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> It's good that you always have another project to turn to, I get all wobbly if I finish something without the next one being already on the needles!!!


I had finished all my knitting until DD arrived & asked for hats for baby. I have also just ordered some yarn to make something for me. I got the yarn from Hobbycraft, buy 3 balls pay for 2, plus it was cheaper than most sites. Very pleased with that. Not looking forward to casting on nearly 300 stitches for the first row. I shall knit the hat at the same time to keep me sane?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> What is ironing? Can one taker lessons in it? Is there a cerificate at the end of a course on ironing?


I used to have a degree in ironing but I gave it up!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you Auntie Londy for my cardigan, it kept me warm today. Sorry I'm not smiling but feeling miserable today, horrible injections!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you Auntie Londy for my cardigan, it kept me warm today. Sorry I'm not smiling but feeling miserable today, horrible injections!


So sweet and lovely cardi.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you Auntie Londy for my cardigan, it kept me warm today. Sorry I'm not smiling but feeling miserable today, horrible injections!


Oh that fits very nicely now and don't you look smart!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh that fits very nicely now and don't you look smart!!! xxxx


Looking good & so warm. He received a beautiful jacket from Aunty Susan, what a spoilt baby.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny but frosty Surrey. Much colder here today.
> 
> Today is my baby's 21st birthday (x2) now where did all those years go. We are going out with the family for a meal this evening.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to your DD!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No courses I'm afraid I had to learn quickly when I got married. A clean ironed shirt every day for over 30 years. I hate ironing but like to see the end results and they fit in the drawers easier. Hope your bed stays dry now. We got ours done Wednesday. Father and son local team, all slates replaced, £40 cash in hand and all done. Hope yours stays waterproof now. :thumbup:


That sounds like a good price!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you Auntie Londy for my cardigan, it kept me warm today. Sorry I'm not smiling but feeling miserable today, horrible injections!


Beautiful cardigan and an even more beautiful little guy!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny but frosty Surrey. Much colder here today.
> 
> Today is my baby's 21st birthday (x2) now where did all those years go. We are going out with the family for a meal this evening.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean ...... all of my GD'S are very slim as well. I think most of their energy is used on growing up, and there is nothing left for any other growth.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just kidding, I don't run anywhere these days, especially not from you!! xxx


😄😄😄😄 xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nice drying out in the pub though!!


Yes! ........ I can see where that would be good, nice and warm, and plenty to drink. 😀😁


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Double post, I got a little carried away with the send button. Something has happened, and DH is talking again, but nothing useful!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning sweetheart, it's the same here - unless HE wants to talk!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


It seems to be the same here, when it comes to me and him, but he is quite happy to talk with DD? I am wondering what I have done now, if anything. I might just tell him to get on his bike, again. 😈😈


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am ET and -4'C (25'F). Rain and freezing rain coming.
> I cast on another project so that makes a cowl, socks, mitts for a co-workers gs,a crochet afghan, mitts/gloves(?) and a sweater on the needles. The only thing I have been able to finish is a hat and 2 scarves. And that was because it got cold and I needed them. Now I need the mitts/gloves. They are supposed to be gloves but if I can't figure out the fingers they will turn into mitts.
> Good thing I din't make a New Year's resolution to cut back on the number of WIPs that I have.


Hahahaha ....... that NEVER works!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, from a 'can't decide what to do' sort of day, one minute sunshine, next rain and sleet. Had a quick trip out this morning and have decided that is enough for today, it's a lot colder too. Back to the knitting, have decided I will do my ironing tomorrow (maybe). Have a good day all of you. Barny


Just take it all as it comes; if the ironing can come to you, then it will/might get done! hehehe


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Weve had a pretty decent day out. Its got rid of my blues and crossness...We went to a garden centre and I ended up with a cheese scone and a cup of tea. When I cut the scone it looked stale. When I tasted the scone it was minging so I took it back and gor some millionaires shortcake instead. So much for my lunch.
> 
> My bed hasnt got wet today, but then we havent had much rain. Infact the sun was shining through when we went to Stokesley. I saw my little cheeseman and got my Wensleydale with pineapple. I'll have that with crackers tonight in my bed while I watch my tv. I'm taking my hot water bottle to bed tonight.
> 
> ...


I hope your millionaires cake was a lot better than the stale scone! Don't they change the cakes over, when there is stuff left over? Looks like they might need to change their habits, just a bit!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Just thought that I would post a photo of Mint in her favourite sleeping position.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Did they agree to the postponement until Spring?
> I think all of the water metres in Stirling North have recently beèn replaceD, and all that was expected of the occupie, was to make sure that there was clear access to the metre, but I am supposing that there is a difference, when it comes to replacing a gas metre, more danger to begin with. :XD: 😆


I haven't contacted them yet....fearing they would want me there now. My knee hurts and for unknown reason my leg does too. I have to go to city hall to pay half year taxes.its on the windiest block! And a long walk from the parking lot. Never realized how a knee affects life so much. I started picturing myself unable to walk and losing my independence which my friend told me isn't likely with all the delivery services for the elderly. I'm silver hired snd limping...just look like I'm on my last leg which I am I hope they just need to go to the cellar to the meter in the spring. I'll need to be brave and talk to them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am sitting in my recliner, Andre (our elderly Chihuahua) is laying in his favourite position, Mint (our 5 yo AmStaffxAmPitbull) has just gone to check on her mum (dd), and is now probably laying quite comfortably on dd's bed, waiting for her return from her shower!
> 
> I have just returned from giving Mint a bit of time playing her favourite game - someone kicking, or throwing, her ball and her chasing it, and bringing it back for it to be kicked again, but the ground is far too hot for her to be running around on it, because her feet will get burnt, and then she can't walk properly ........ but she still wants to chase her ball.
> 
> Farewell for now, I hope all of you are having a wonderful, relaxing sleep I am going to go to my craft room, and finish thé ltitle growsuit/dresses for the twins. Then I should get a little cotton blanket out and finish it, so that I can also give both of those to the twins also. So of I go, to finish these items, so I can come back and do some knitting. :-D :-D :-D


Ooo warmth! It's cold here. I get so bundled I look like the pigeon lady in Home Alone. I miss my chououah. Her name was Baby. She liked to sit on my neck when I drove and slept on top of my head on my pillow. Your little ones sound darling.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Binky, I am just feeling fantastic. I have just finished the twins Christmas presents, and they will get them tomorrow. I am now waiting impatiently for them to be wearing them, so I can see if there needs to be any adjustments made, on any others that I might make! 😆😉


Very cute. What a good idea!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I am at the dentists today at 3 15pm.. DH thought it was 11 am and woke me up...Not only the wrong time but the wrong day.....monday 18th january!!!! Hes losing the plot.
> Then there was a knock on the door and another man had come to mend the roof. DH left a message the other day and this man never got back to us so we got someone else!!
> 
> Yesterday GS2 was supposed to go to the hosp for and app, but the consultant was rushed into hospital, lord knows whast with!


You surely had a time. New year came on a Friday. It felt like a Sunday so i was off the day all week. Hope it all straighten out for you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done your son....


Thank you. He's procrastinating asking how his degree will come. Monday I'm hoping he goes to the office to ask.

Last time I said I was afraid I'd fall asleep and drop the iPad. I woke next day and had a long string of a letter mmmmmmmmmmm. . so I must have fallen asleep and hadn't hit send so I sent it next morning. Going to put the dog out to do peeps and hope to get to bed as I'm getting sleepy and don't want to string letters again.mmmmmmmmmmm, < just kidding


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree, well done to your son Polly, great results. xx


Thank you. I will stop worrying when he has the degree in his hand. Last time he didnt go get it and had to take these two extra classes. His dad also procrastinated. It just occurred to me I'm procrastinating about the meter replacement issue. Oh dear...could procrastinating be catchy? I'm very tired so a bit punchy right now. I missed the mystery book club last time due to being too tired to read. Seems that way this month too. I slept most of today. And wanted to knit and catch up to you all. I went to my meeting. I was 10 minutes late which isn't like me and said nothing just crochet through it. The young fellow next to me took my hand for the closing prayer and neither of us realized it wasn't time for it yet. I was just so tired. He finally let go til the right time. He had nice hands


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just keep counting and waving, soon you'll be too far away to notice. I am driving mr P mad this morning cos I keep singing songs at him. :shock: xx


When you have it flaunt it . Must be fun singing with others. I have a voice like Kermit the frog. But I sing with gusto in the car to the radio if I like the song.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I might get it done before we go, coming back to a pile of ironing is not my idea of fun. :thumbdown:


I buy clothes that drip dry and put them on hangers.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooops! It will be spot on this time!! xxx


Yep course I still haven't done it yet and her birthday is tomorrow 
:shock: I need to shake a leg in the morning!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you Auntie Londy for my cardigan, it kept me warm today. Sorry I'm not smiling but feeling miserable today, horrible injections!


What a cute little boy, and the cardigan is lovely also. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What a cute little boy, and the cardigan is lovely also. xxx


I agree wholeheartedly!

Now I am off to bed as it is 2:30 am and I am so tired.

Love and hugs all
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Ooo warmth! It's cold here. I get so bundled I look like the pigeon lady in Home Alone. I miss my chououah. Her name was Baby. She liked to sit on my neck when I drove and slept on top of my head on my pillow. Your little ones sound darling.


He is, but unfortunately he is almost deaf and blind, with Glaucoma in his left eye, and he is also diabetic and heart problems; but he still gets excited about somethings, and thinks he is still a puppy sometimes.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Very cute. What a good idea!


I originally had the idea for when they began crawling, so that they wouldn't get tangled in the skirts of dresses, and then get really frustrated when they aren't getting anywhere, but they began walking before I was ready for them. 😄😀


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you. He's procrastinating asking how his degree will come. Monday I'm hoping he goes to the office to ask.
> 
> Last time I said I was afraid I'd fall asleep and drop the iPad. I woke next day and had a long string of a letter mmmmmmmmmmm. . so I must have fallen asleep and hadn't hit send so I sent it next morning. Going to put the dog out to do peeps and hope to get to bed as I'm getting sleepy and don't want to string letters again.mmmmmmmmmmm, < just kidding


I often get the long line of letters, and when I try to finish the post properly, I just get more of the letter, so I jut go to bed then, and finish catching up the next day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I agree wholeheartedly!
> 
> Now I am off to bed as it is 2:30 am and I am so tired.
> 
> ...


It's only 1815 here, but I still feel exhausted, today! I think I might be going to bed a bit earlier than my usual time (of 0230)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Just thought that I would post a photo of Mint in her favourite sleeping position.


That's a 'Tickle Me!' pose if ever I saw one!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I haven't contacted them yet....fearing they would want me there now. My knee hurts and for unknown reason my leg does too. I have to go to city hall to pay half year taxes.its on the windiest block! And a long walk from the parking lot. Never realized how a knee affects life so much. I started picturing myself unable to walk and losing my independence which my friend told me isn't likely with all the delivery services for the elderly. I'm silver hired snd limping...just look like I'm on my last leg which I am I hope they just need to go to the cellar to the meter in the spring. I'll need to be brave and talk to them.


This will pass love, Spring will come, your knee will get better and your confidence will come back! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all! Had a lovely time at the afternoon tea, we had Champagne too, although I tried not to eat too much! Got home to a phone call from DD to say that her FIL had taken a turn for the worse and couldn't eat and was sounding very disconnected. The doctors have been out and given him some pain relief but he will be going into the hospice on Monday. therefore, we have the kids until further notice, which is lovely for us but terribly sad for the rest of the family. Don't think the kids realise quite how bad things are now, at least, I hope not.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls. Its another dull day. Ive slept in today. I sometimes wish that when I get gup I'd feel like I'd been asleep. I do so love my bed. 

I may start some new knitting today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls. Its another dull day. Ive slept in today. I sometimes wish that when I get gup I'd feel like I'd been asleep. I do so love my bed. 

I may start some new knitting today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning for a wet and rainy Surrey. I'm only just up as I've been sitting in bed reading crochet books, in fact I felt like staying there all day. I'm with you Susan, I love my bed.

Had a lovely meal last night for DDs birthday. I had a kids portion of fish and chips and shared a pudding with GS2, although he did eat all the Baileys Ice cream! LM had been swimming in the afternoon and GS2 had just done a 5 mile cross country run so needless to say they were both starving.

Don't have much planned for the week end, if it stops raining I may have a walk otherwise it a crafty day for me.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good afternoon everyone, didn't make it this morning, waaaaaaay too busy. Got up, straight into the kitchen, got dinner ready for the oven, into the far lounge and I DID MY IRONING. Wouldn't let myself sit down or do anything else until it was done. Just waiting to be put away. Himself can do that!

Sort of dry here today but it didn't half rain in the night, it woke us up a few times it was so hard. Having the afternoon off after my busy morning catching up with my mail and knitting. Barny


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi from wet London. We have 2 of my GSs today so DH is busy watching Thunderbirds ( remember them?) with Little O & I've been trying to get baby to sleep. Just put him down & he is creaming again! Given him to GD perhaps he might like the DVD too. I have sorted out lots of trousers which are TOO big for me so I'm going to try & alter them. It will be cheaper than buying new pairs. 
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning for a wet and rainy Surrey. I'm only just up as I've been sitting in bed reading crochet books, in fact I felt like staying there all day. I'm with you Susan, I love my bed.
> 
> Had a lovely meal last night for DDs birthday. I had a kids portion of fish and chips and shared a pudding with GS2, although he did eat all the Baileys Ice cream! LM had been swimming in the afternoon and GS2 had just done a 5 mile cross country run so needless to say they were both starving.
> 
> Don't have much planned for the week end, if it stops raining I may have a walk otherwise it a crafty day for me.


Bet you enjoyed your fish & chips! Baileys ice cream sounds very yummy!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Had a lovely time at the afternoon tea, we had Champagne too, although I tried not to eat too much! Got home to a phone call from DD to say that her FIL had taken a turn for the worse and couldn't eat and was sounding very disconnected. The doctors have been out and given him some pain relief but he will be going into the hospice on Monday. therefore, we have the kids until further notice, which is lovely for us but terribly sad for the rest of the family. Don't think the kids realise quite how bad things are now, at least, I hope not.


Your tea sounds very good, pleased you enjoyed yourself. So sorry to hear about the FIL, I shall be thinking of you all. Such a sad time for them.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Your tea sounds very good, pleased you enjoyed yourself. So sorry to hear about the FIL, I shall be thinking of you all. Such a sad time for them.


Thanks Chris, I appreciate that!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Had a lovely time at the afternoon tea, we had Champagne too, although I tried not to eat too much! Got home to a phone call from DD to say that her FIL had taken a turn for the worse and couldn't eat and was sounding very disconnected. The doctors have been out and given him some pain relief but he will be going into the hospice on Monday. therefore, we have the kids until further notice, which is lovely for us but terribly sad for the rest of the family. Don't think the kids realise quite how bad things are now, at least, I hope not.


So sorry to hear about DDs FIL, thinking if you all xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Bet you enjoyed your fish & chips! Baileys ice cream sounds very yummy!


Good luck getting the baby to sleep. Mr P was the one who could get our kids to sleep. What l tasted of thd Baileys ice cream was good x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon everyone, didn't make it this morning, waaaaaaay too busy. Got up, straight into the kitchen, got dinner ready for the oven, into the far lounge and I DID MY IRONING. Wouldn't let myself sit down or do anything else until it was done. Just waiting to be put away. Himself can do that!
> 
> Sort of dry here today but it didn't half rain in the night, it woke us up a few times it was so hard. Having the afternoon off after my busy morning catching up with my mail and knitting. Barny


Congratulations on getting your ironi g done, even did some myself this morning. Also nearly finished making a little bag for my friends birthday x.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Congratulations on getting your ironi g done, even did some myself this morning. Also nearly finished making a little bag for my friends birthday x.


Are we both sitting down with a smug smile on our faces. Hubby says my halo is shining. :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok you w put me to shame, I promise to do my ironing tomorrow!&#8252;&#65039;


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you Auntie Londy for my cardigan, it kept me warm today. Sorry I'm not smiling but feeling miserable today, horrible injections!


Londy, that cardi is amazing, and Chris, your GS is almost as gorgeous as mine!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Just thought that I would post a photo of Mint in her favourite sleeping position.


terrifying! You just couldn't get away from her (without making a fuss of her that is!)


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Londy, that cardi is amazing, and Chris, your GS is almost as gorgeous as mine!


👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Are we both sitting down with a smug smile on our faces. Hubby says my halo is shining. :lol:


I got up and tripped over mine. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I got up and tripped over mine. Xxx


You on the rosè again!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You on the rosè again!


Merlot🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷👍💜


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Ok you w put me to shame, I promise to do my ironing tomorrow!‼


I haven't got any more to do. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I got up and tripped over mine. Xxx


Mine nearly choked me. :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Merlot🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷👍💜


In as polite a form as you can manage, what do you think of the new drink guidelines? Thought of you when it was on. I decided that however good or bad I am at living a healthy life I will die in the end anyway, so I might as well go happily. :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

For the past couple of hours the rain has been heaving down. It's too dark here to see what is happening outside but I am sure we must have a stream running down our lane. It looks as though it is south and mid Wales's turn for the flood warnings. Glad we are up the side of the valley a bit.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Merlot🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷👍💜


Yeh!! That's my favourite!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have not caught up yet but wanted to post a picture


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I have not caught up yet but wanted to post a picture


That looks really smart. :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I have not caught up yet but wanted to post a picture


Very pretty! You are clever


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> In as polite a form as you can manage, what do you think of the new drink guidelines? Thought of you when it was on. I decided that however good or bad I am at living a healthy life I will die in the end anyway, so I might as well go happily. :lol:


Don't get me started! I never drink til l fall down ........ l lie down first :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have not caught up yet but wanted to post a picture


Both very pretty, and l love Ava's top. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That looks really smart. :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Very pretty! You are clever


Nah I'm not clever just spent hours trying to figure out how I liked it then went with it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Both very pretty, and l love Ava's top. Xx


I thought you would like that and all have purple in it the one for Jennifer the dark beads are purple :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Had a lovely time at the afternoon tea, we had Champagne too, although I tried not to eat too much! Got home to a phone call from DD to say that her FIL had taken a turn for the worse and couldn't eat and was sounding very disconnected. The doctors have been out and given him some pain relief but he will be going into the hospice on Monday. therefore, we have the kids until further notice, which is lovely for us but terribly sad for the rest of the family. Don't think the kids realise quite how bad things are now, at least, I hope not.


So sorry to hear that, Londy. Glad you're there for the kids. I'll keep them all in my thoughts and prayers. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I got up and tripped over mine. Xxx


Ooops! You both definitely deserve a halo. I only iron when I need to wear something. When I was still working, I would iron in the morning what I was going to wear that day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have not caught up yet but wanted to post a picture


Beautiful!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, we found out yesterday that Mr. Ric isn't going to have his surgery on Monday after all. The insurance company wants him to go through physical therapy first (for a torn meniscus). Won't it tear more?!!!! Anyway, it's looking like it will be into March before it's surgery time, if at all. He's bummed. So, we decided we're going to go away for a couple of days for a quick getaway. We'll leave tomorrow sometime and get back home late Tuesday. Best get thinking about what I need to take with me and gather up some knitting! Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't get me started! I never drink til l fall down ........ l lie down first :roll:


Me too :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, we found out yesterday that Mr. Ric isn't going to have his surgery on Monday after all. The insurance company wants him to go through physical therapy first (for a torn meniscus). Won't it tear more?!!!! Anyway, it's looking like it will be into March before it's surgery time, if at all. He's bummed. So, we decided we're going to go away for a couple of days for a quick getaway. We'll leave tomorrow sometime and get back home late Tuesday. Best get thinking about what I need to take with me and gather up some knitting! Love you all lots! xxxooo


Sorry to hear that insurance companies have gotten really ridiculous about playing doctor if the the doctor thought it would help he would have sent him to therapy, I agree it might tear it more. Getaway sounds fun hope you have a good time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, we found out yesterday that Mr. Ric isn't going to have his surgery on Monday after all. The insurance company wants him to go through physical therapy first (for a torn meniscus). Won't it tear more?!!!! Anyway, it's looking like it will be into March before it's surgery time, if at all. He's bummed. So, we decided we're going to go away for a couple of days for a quick getaway. We'll leave tomorrow sometime and get back home late Tuesday. Best get thinking about what I need to take with me and gather up some knitting! Love you all lots! xxxooo


Oh that's a shame, but nice to have a get away. Enjoy yourselves. Xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you. I will stop worrying when he has the degree in his hand. Last time he didnt go get it and had to take these two extra classes. His dad also procrastinated. It just occurred to me I'm procrastinating about the meter replacement issue. Oh dear...could procrastinating be catchy? I'm very tired so a bit punchy right now. I missed the mystery book club last time due to being too tired to read. Seems that way this month too. I slept most of today. And wanted to knit and catch up to you all. I went to my meeting. I was 10 minutes late which isn't like me and said nothing just crochet through it. The young fellow next to me took my hand for the closing prayer and neither of us realized it wasn't time for it yet. I was just so tired. He finally let go til the right time. He had nice hands


With each level of study my DD completed, she received notification of her results, and was required to fill in a form to advise how she would receive her results; and she chose to have them posted out, but she has attend both of her graduation ceremonies. We attended both of her graduations, and watched her walk across the stage, to receive her parchment. Her next graduation is about 5 or 6 years away, because she needed to reduce her sudy time from full time studies, to part time studies; due to Centrelink deciding that she wasn't studying, but that is another story!

Almost forgot ........ Congratulations to your son! What is he studying, and has he finished his studies now?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> When you have it flaunt it . Must be fun singing with others. I have a voice like Kermit the frog. But I sing with gusto in the car to the radio if I like the song.


My voice is down deep in my proverbial boots. I have a very good Base voice. 😂😅😂😅😂😅😂😅


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> He is, but unfortunately he is almost deaf and blind, with Glaucoma in his left eye, and he is also diabetic and heart problems; but he still gets excited about somethings, and thinks he is still a puppy sometimes.


I made a mistake here, Andre isn't diabetic, he has epilepsy. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's a 'Tickle Me!' pose if ever I saw one!!!


It began like that when she was a puppy, but now that is how she sleeps, all the time; and if she doesn't start out in that position, she will shuffle herself about, until she gets the perfect position.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope all is well. Linky I would argue with the insurance compny about need for hubby's surgery. PT will do nothing for hisproblem but aggravate it. Londyy sorry to hear DD FIL going into hospice. Prayers sent. Talking about ironig I love to iro. Love the smell of fresh laundry.

I am trying to get stronger, but is slow going. Having trouble sleepig at night and the becomeso tired during the day. Hubby suffering the same fate. Any suggestions to help us sleep at night would be appreciated. Love to everyone. Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Had a lovely time at the afternoon tea, we had Champagne too, although I tried not to eat too much! Got home to a phone call from DD to say that her FIL had taken a turn for the worse and couldn't eat and was sounding very disconnected. The doctors have been out and given him some pain relief but he will be going into the hospice on Monday. therefore, we have the kids until further notice, which is lovely for us but terribly sad for the rest of the family. Don't think the kids realise quite how bad things are now, at least, I hope not.


Oh no, I hope the kids don't realise yet, also. xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morning girls. Its another dull day. Ive slept in today. I sometimes wish that when I get gup I'd feel like I'd been asleep. I do so love my bed.
> 
> I may start some new knitting today.


I know what you mean, about not feeling as if one has even haD any sleep through the night, even if one has just woken! For the last 2 mornings, I have woken quite early (for me), so I usually have my breakfast, and try and get some work done. But as soon as I get myself setup to either knit, or sew, my eyes will decide that it is time to go back to sleep; and it rapidly becomes far too difficult to keep my eyes open :-( :-( , and I end up being back in bed ....... and sleeping for another 2, or 3, hours. When I wake again, I don't feel anymore rested than I did when I had just got out of my bed. So now am doing catchup, instead of knitting, because apart from being very weary, my hand is also shaking like the proverbial tree in a high speed wind. 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good afternoon everyone, didn't make it this morning, waaaaaaay too busy. Got up, straight into the kitchen, got dinner ready for the oven, into the far lounge and I DID MY IRONING. Wouldn't let myself sit down or do anything else until it was done. Just waiting to be put away. Himself can do that!
> 
> Sort of dry here today but it didn't half rain in the night, it woke us up a few times it was so hard. Having the afternoon off after my busy morning catching up with my mail and knitting. Barny


You definitely need the afternoon off, after doing your ironing. If there are any clothing that should be ironed, in my washing, I leave them with more water (after they have been through a spin cycle,), and hang them in such a way that they do not need ironing. Then once they are dry, they are put away in the usual way.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> terrifying! You just couldn't get away from her (without making a fuss of her that is!)


That is true, the number of people who tentatively enter our house, thinking that they will leave quickly because of Mint, have spent most of their time patting, and playing with her; and when they have been able to leave, it has been with a changed mind - concerning her breed!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I got up and tripped over mine. Xxx


Hahahahaha ...... I can just see it now ........ hahahaha

Just as long as you didn't hurt yourself 😆😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine nearly choked me. :lol:


😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> In as polite a form as you can manage, what do you think of the new drink guidelines? Thought of you when it was on. I decided that however good or bad I am at living a healthy life I will die in the end anyway, so I might as well go happily. :lol:


I might need to look these up. I haven't heard of the drink guidelines changing - maybe it hasn't reached here yet! 😲😲

Just had a look at them, and it looks like they have decided to add the actual risks of drinking, instead of only dictating the drinking levels. I don't see it changing anyone's drinking habits very much, unless they are really aware of how much they drink, on any given night out!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> For the past couple of hours the rain has been heaving down. It's too dark here to see what is happening outside but I am sure we must have a stream running down our lane. It looks as though it is south and mid Wales's turn for the flood warnings. Glad we are up the side of the valley a bit.


Wow you lot are really getting thrashed with the rain!
The north east of Australia (Queensland) have had terrible floods, and West Australia (near Bunbury, where my olde sister, and her daughter, live) have several serious fires in the region, and Victoria has also had some pretty devastating fires; but I think there has only been one fire (that I know of) in my state, that caused a lot of damage. The main thing though, it seems that people in the high fire risk regions, are becoming more aware, and more proactive, in preparing for the fire season; and making their properties as fire safe as possible, and also ensuring that any animals on their properties, also have arrangements that can be implemented within minutes of any fire alerts going out.

So in effect, people seem to be taking more responsibility for the animals, and their properties, and there seems to be less lives (people and other animals), being lost; unless I haven't seen the reports properly.

I think I might need to check for those reports, on FB, also!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have not caught up yet but wanted to post a picture


Linky the necklace is beautiful, as is Ava's gift for her mum. Is that Ava showing it off?

I have given up on making things like that - unless I have a complete pattern, that tells me the type of beads I need, and I can (maybe) choose my colours. I am not good with beading, 😯😦😟 but I am good at finding pretty beads; trouble is, I have difficulties deciding what to use them in!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't get me started! I never drink til l fall down ........ l lie down first :roll:


That is very sensible. I am at least seated, and make sure I don't need to walk anywhere, once I begin my drinks. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, we found out yesterday that Mr. Ric isn't going to have his surgery on Monday after all. The insurance company wants him to go through physical therapy first (for a torn meniscus). Won't it tear more?!!!! Anyway, it's looking like it will be into March before it's surgery time, if at all. He's bummed. So, we decided we're going to go away for a couple of days for a quick getaway. We'll leave tomorrow sometime and get back home late Tuesday. Best get thinking about what I need to take with me and gather up some knitting! Love you all lots! xxxooo


If the physical therapy does cause more damage, will they cover the cost of their error (or misguided judgement)? Hopefully, the Physiotherapist will be in contact with them, if physical therapy isn't indicated, and the surgery might be rescheduled, but I have never heard of having non-surgical treatment of a torn meniscus!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi everyone, hope all is well. Linky I would argue with the insurance compny about need for hubby's surgery. PT will do nothing for hisproblem but aggravate it. Londyy sorry to hear DD FIL going into hospice. Prayers sent. Talking about ironig I love to iro. Love the smell of fresh laundry.
> 
> I am trying to get stronger, but is slow going. Having trouble sleepig at night and the becomeso tired during the day. Hubby suffering the same fate. Any suggestions to help us sleep at night would be appreciated. Love to everyone. Purly


I think my suggestions would be contra-indicated. I still haven't discovered how to get myself sleeping through the night. It is sort of hit and miss, in that sometimeS I sleep, and sometimes I don't. 😩😴 I hope you sort something out, for you and Kenny. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh no, I hope the kids don't realise yet, also. xxxxxxx


Also sending comforting energy for your dd's FIL. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi everyone, hope all is well. Linky I would argue with the insurance compny about need for hubby's surgery. PT will do nothing for hisproblem but aggravate it. Londyy sorry to hear DD FIL going into hospice. Prayers sent. Talking about ironig I love to iro. Love the smell of fresh laundry.
> 
> I am trying to get stronger, but is slow going. Having trouble sleepig at night and the becomeso tired during the day. Hubby suffering the same fate. Any suggestions to help us sleep at night would be appreciated. Love to everyone. Purly


Hi Pearlie,
Glad you are getting stronger no matter how slowly. I have always had trouble with sleeping, fm plays up as soon as l get into bed. I now take half of a small dose of sleeping tablet and l do sleep. If l don't, like you, l am too tired to do anything the next day. I am not keen on taking meds, but my doctor says the is the best solution and better than not sleeping and having to take extra pain killers. This works for me. Love to you and Kenny xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy but dry Surrey. Lot of wind and rainovernight again.

Mr P has just brought me my morning coffee. Nothing planned for today so l hope to get on with my cushions. Knitted another back last night. I seem to have a lot of cushions to cover, but that's not a problemas iit's a good stash buster.

Hope everyone has a good day. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from Wales. Blue skies and sunshine this morning so far, bet it won't last. Woke up to a semi-white lawn this morning, on further investigation found it was hail stones, surprisingly it didn't wake me up. It must have been all that ironing tired me out. At least it is not snow, our biggest fear now as we have to go over the Brecon Beacons (a largish mountain range) to get to the airport. Nothing planned for today, just pottering around so will probably watch the snooker this afternoon and knit. Have a good one whatever you are doing. Barny


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from Wales. Blue skies and sunshine this morning so far, bet it won't last. Woke up to a semi-white lawn this morning, on further investigation found it was hail stones, surprisingly it didn't wake me up. It must have been all that ironing tired me out. At least it is not snow, our biggest fear now as we have to go over the Brecon Beacons (a largish mountain range) to get to the airport. Nothing planned for today, just pottering around so will probably watch the snooker this afternoon and knit. Have a good one whatever you are doing. Barny


Morning Barny, are you all packed and ready? What time is your flight tomorrow? Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Barny, are you all packed and ready? What time is your flight tomorrow? Xx


Just about, only last minute things to put in. We fly from Cardiff at about 5 pm, spend the night in Amsterdam and fly out about 8 am on Tuesday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just about, only last minute things to put in. We fly from Cardiff at about 5 pm, spend the night in Amsterdam and fly out about 8 am on Tuesday. xx


That sounds ok. Glad to don't have to get up in the middle of the night for a flight. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morninggirls. It looks like the rain has stopped. I overslept again. Just dont want to get up these days.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have not caught up yet but wanted to post a picture


very pretty. and well done that lovely girl /ava.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi everyone, hope all is well. Linky I would argue with the insurance compny about need for hubby's surgery. PT will do nothing for hisproblem but aggravate it. Londyy sorry to hear DD FIL going into hospice. Prayers sent. Talking about ironig I love to iro. Love the smell of fresh laundry.
> 
> I am trying to get stronger, but is slow going. Having trouble sleepig at night and the becomeso tired during the day. Hubby suffering the same fate. Any suggestions to help us sleep at night would be appreciated. Love to everyone. Purly


Its lovely to see you purley. Im sorry you arent sleeping. Maybe get plenty rests through the day and go with the flo???


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds ok. Glad to don't have to get up in the middle of the night for a flight. xx


It would be OK except for hubby, I think it would be easier having half a dozen excited kids than trying to get to sleep with him. He is usually awake half the night in Amsterdam, checking what time it is, hope we don't oversleep, going out for a walk round the airport. I'm exhausted by the time morning comes. He also has the alarm on his phone, and a hotel call lined up as well. So once we are on the plane to St. Martin I can at last relax. He then wonders why I am so shattered when we arrive.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It would be OK except for hubby, I think it would be easier having half a dozen excited kids than trying to get to sleep with him. He is usually awake half the night in Amsterdam, checking what time it is, hope we don't oversleep, going out for a walk round the airport. I'm exhausted by the time morning comes. He also has the alarm on his phone, and a hotel call lined up as well. So once we are on the plane to St. Martin I can at last relax. He then wonders why I am so shattered when we arrive.


I think travelling without husbands is much easier. Hope you can get some rest on the plane, Do you knit on the flight?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> He is, but unfortunately he is almost deaf and blind, with Glaucoma in his left eye, and he is also diabetic and heart problems; but he still gets excited about somethings, and thinks he is still a puppy sometimes.


He not a quitter I'm sure. Good for him. I hope he brings you many more years of joy. My pets live long lives too. I guess because we love them so much.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I think travelling without husbands is much easier. Hope you can get some rest on the plane, Do you knit on the flight?


I can't get away with that, he's bad enough today, one minute sitting twiddling his thumbs, next up and about doing something. He's going to be a pain all day, anyone want him for the day?

No I don't knit on the plane there's usually too much going on and coming home is an overnight flight so try and sleep.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I originally had the idea for when they began crawling, so that they wouldn't get tangled in the skirts of dresses, and then get really frustrated when they aren't getting anywhere, but they began walking before I was ready for them. 😄😀


Your idea is cute and practical....babies are so fun, lots of work but such joy. I worked with 7-9 year olds and miss it. Friends have no little ones except the onevfriend has twin grand babies who live at a distance. I wanted to make the cat/ dog scarves but $18 apiece is too much. I'll try to get a pattern somewhere and make them without the kit. I have to wait 2 weeks for the check to clear to get my money back. I will avoid Michaels from now on! I never have a pleasant experience there. So nice your babies are walking. Get new running shoes...for you


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I often get the long line of letters, and when I try to finish the post properly, I just get more of the letter, so I jut go to bed then, and finish catching up the next day.


Last night I was set to come here but it was time to do cat/ dog routine so I figured I'd come after that. Well this morning I woke with iPad on lap. I must have slept soon as I got comfortable before I got on the iPad. I slept most of Saturday til late afternoon and did church 5:30 pm and a speaker meeting at 7 pm, picked up fried chicken and sides and ate very late because my friend had a problem and phoned. Her dentist isn't available til Tuesday and she did some floss devise he told her to do and it got stuck and she was afraid she would break her bridge. I suggested using tweezers and yay it worked! So I are at midnight or such after dog was asleep. Shared a bit with one cat, the other mooch left , I think Suzie cat intimidated him. Then i was getting ready to come here and conked out. It's 7 am, all are asleep so this is my chance to finally chat and catch up. I like late Saturday church so I get a lazy Sunday morning. I enjoyed your photo. Of the outfit. Hope to see babies in them.i know they will look cute.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> He not a quitter I'm sure. Good for him. I hope he brings you many more years of joy. My pets live long lives too. I guess because we love them so much.


He is 13 now, and the 2 dogs before him lived until they were 16 & 17. We don't know what his time line is, but we were told not to expect him to live a long life; but he has done remarkably well, I think!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I can't get away with that, he's bad enough today, one minute sitting twiddling his thumbs, next up and about doing something. He's going to be a pain all day, anyone want him for the day?
> 
> No I don't knit on the plane there's usually too much going on and coming home is an overnight flight so try and sleep.


He xan come and help Mr P finish painting round the new eindows x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Your idea is cute and practical....babies are so fun, lots of work but such joy. I worked with 7-9 year olds and miss it. Friends have no little ones except the onevfriend has twin grand babies who live at a distance. I wanted to make the cat/ dog scarves but $18 apiece is too much. I'll try to get a pattern somewhere and make them without the kit. I have to wait 2 weeks for the check to clear to get my money back. I will avoid Michaels from now on! I never have a pleasant experience there. So nice your babies are walking. Get new running shoes...for you


No, I don't chase them, they have to come to me! I get down on the floor with them, and we play lots of bouncy games, but I feel it when I get home! I don't want them to miss out on what their sisters and cousins had, while they were babies, so I will do what I can with them, while I can. I am just lucky that they are still a bit smaller than average!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Last night I was set to come here but it was time to do cat/ dog routine so I figured I'd come after that. Well this morning I woke with iPad on lap. I must have slept soon as I got comfortable before I got on the iPad. I slept most of Saturday til late afternoon and did church 5:30 pm and a speaker meeting at 7 pm, picked up fried chicken and sides and ate very late because my friend had a problem and phoned. Her dentist isn't available til Tuesday and she did some floss devise he told her to do and it got stuck and she was afraid she would break her bridge. I suggested using tweezers and yay it worked! So I are at midnight or such after dog was asleep. Shared a bit with one cat, the other mooch left , I think Suzie cat intimidated him. Then i was getting ready to come here and conked out. It's 7 am, all are asleep so this is my chance to finally chat and catch up. I like late Saturday church so I get a lazy Sunday morning. I enjoyed your photo. Of the outfit. Hope to see babies in them.i know they will look cute.


It is 10:30pm here, and I am just finishing up, on catching up before I go to bed. We came home from visiting the 2 daughters who live here, and their families, and I think I went to sleep in my chair, after we had our lunch. The last thing I remember is thinking that I might go to bed; but I didn't make the bed, and neither DH, or dd, woke me, so I woke at about 5:30pm. 😕
I will get dd to take photos when she puts them on the babies, because I would like to see them also.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This will pass love, Spring will come, your knee will get better and your confidence will come back! xxxx


Thank you for the encouragement which I really need. I have two apartments with big messes and belongings. Yesterday another shooting but many blocks away. I'm afraid to be there alone and son won't come. He's sure it's too risky. I can't let it go much longer but delema is I don't want to bring mice here so I will try to find storage which is expensive plus the movers. I just chase my tail thinking what to do, what to do. I can't draw attention that it's vacant. So many homes are boarded up but they take plumbing and copper wiring. I could worry myself ill but I won't, I hope. I figure in the spring I will just pray and things will work out. I'm too embarrassed to ask friends or people they know for help because I've let it go so long it's aweful at first I was too sad to be there with memories but now it just looks like an abandoned house I don't recognize as it use to be. Going on and getting boring so I will stop. Thank you for your positive thoughts. I need them.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It would be OK except for hubby, I think it would be easier having half a dozen excited kids than trying to get to sleep with him. He is usually awake half the night in Amsterdam, checking what time it is, hope we don't oversleep, going out for a walk round the airport. I'm exhausted by the time morning comes. He also has the alarm on his phone, and a hotel call lined up as well. So once we are on the plane to St. Martin I can at last relax. He then wonders why I am so shattered when we arrive.


Barny, I hope you have a pleasant trip, on both legs of your journey, and I hope your DH settles down a bit. Xx

I am going to bed now, as it is getting quite late, so have a nice holiday.
Everyone's .... have a lovely day, I hope the weather stays nice everywhere, and there is no more rain for the flooded regions!

Good night all xxxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Had a lovely time at the afternoon tea, we had Champagne too, although I tried not to eat too much! Got home to a phone call from DD to say that her FIL had taken a turn for the worse and couldn't eat and was sounding very disconnected. The doctors have been out and given him some pain relief but he will be going into the hospice on Monday. therefore, we have the kids until further notice, which is lovely for us but terribly sad for the rest of the family. Don't think the kids realise quite how bad things are now, at least, I hope not.


I'm sorry for you and your family. These days will be stressful so it's good you can help. If the kids are old enough it might help them if they draw or write about happy times they had with him. I asked my second graders to draw happy times they had with a classmate who was killed by a car and it helped them get thru it. The school psychiatrist thought it helped and said he would use that process in other schools where grieving happened. Kids don't always know what happened but they feel we are unhappy and recognize changes in schedule. When their routine changes they feel uneasy especialy when they don't know what's going on. I know you are giving them a good day so that is so important. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morning girls. Its another dull day. Ive slept in today. I sometimes wish that when I get gup I'd feel like I'd been asleep. I do so love my bed.
> 
> I may start some new knitting today.


I like a lazy morning for me. I figure dull day beats terrible day, but I'd like fun days which are yet to come, if ever. I've so many ufo..s. it's fun to decide what new project to start instead of which UFO to finish. For some reason I delay finishing things like the last chapter in a book or the end of a jigsaw puzzle. You would think that would encourage me to finish but I think im afraid I won't find something I like as well to begin. im odd for sure. I've bought a 6 month quilt project and putting off starting. I might ask a shop to help me since I'm rusty at piecing. There is a class where you bring a project and they assist for 4 sessions. I want a scrappy chrismas quilt but it came with blue/off white which I will do after I make my learning mistakes on the scrappy one. If I mess up the material that comes with it I won't be able to match it.have you decided what to knit next? I'm doing a mile a minute afghan for son's king size bed...multicolor blue strips with a deep blue border to each strip. Take it everywhere...have 6 strips with no borders so far...125 pairs of shells each strip. So ofar, Two errors I'm ignoring. I'd have to remove so much I've done and the error isn't bad. One shell has 2 double crochets another has 4 ( instead of 3 as I meant to do). Enjoy a leisurely day. Happy knitting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm sorry for you and your family. These days will be stressful so it's good you can help. If the kids are old enough it might help them if they draw or write about happy times they had with him. I asked my second graders to draw happy times they had with a classmate who was killed by a car and it helped them get thru it. The school psychiatrist thought it helped and said he would use that process in other schools where grieving happened. Kids don't always know what happened but they feel we are unhappy and recognize changes in schedule. When their routine changes they feel uneasy especialy when they don't know what's going on. I know you are giving them a good day so that is so important. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


That makes so much sense, Polly l am sure June will find that very useful. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I know what you mean, about not feeling as if one has even haD any sleep through the night, even if one has just woken! For the last 2 mornings, I have woken quite early (for me), so I usually have my breakfast, and try and get some work done. But as soon as I get myself setup to either knit, or sew, my eyes will decide that it is time to go back to sleep; and it rapidly becomes far too difficult to keep my eyes open :-( :-( , and I end up being back in bed ....... and sleeping for another 2, or 3, hours. When I wake again, I don't feel anymore rested than I did when I had just got out of my bed. So now am doing catchup, instead of knitting, because apart from being very weary, my hand is also shaking like the proverbial tree in a high speed wind. 😊


I was diagnosed with Sleep Apnea several years ago. I have a machine & have to wear a mask every night. I look like Darth Vader, hate wearing it. I don't wear it every night like I should. However when I wear it I always feel so much better the next day, more energy & don't fall asleep. Writing this tells me to use it every night.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I'm sorry for you and your family. These days will be stressful so it's good you can help. If the kids are old enough it might help them if they draw or write about happy times they had with him. I asked my second graders to draw happy times they had with a classmate who was killed by a car and it helped them get thru it. The school psychiatrist thought it helped and said he would use that process in other schools where grieving happened. Kids don't always know what happened but they feel we are unhappy and recognize changes in schedule. When their routine changes they feel uneasy especialy when they don't know what's going on. I know you are giving them a good day so that is so important. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


I totally agree with what you say, Polly. We did that at school where I worked. It's I portent for children to remember with a positive outlook


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> It would be OK except for hubby, I think it would be easier having half a dozen excited kids than trying to get to sleep with him. He is usually awake half the night in Amsterdam, checking what time it is, hope we don't oversleep, going out for a walk round the airport. I'm exhausted by the time morning comes. He also has the alarm on his phone, and a hotel call lined up as well. So once we are on the plane to St. Martin I can at last relax. He then wonders why I am so shattered when we arrive.


Sounds as though you will have your hands full! I hope you can try & sleep on the long flight?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I got up and tripped over mine. Xxx


Were you hula-hooping with it again?!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> In as polite a form as you can manage, what do you think of the new drink guidelines? Thought of you when it was on. I decided that however good or bad I am at living a healthy life I will die in the end anyway, so I might as well go happily. :lol:


I think if I were a lot younger again, I would want to be a bit more careful about how much I was used to drink but now, as the saying goes, 
Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather skid in sideways, chocolate in one hand, wine in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO HOO what a ride!"


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have not caught up yet but wanted to post a picture


Aw, both really pretty and Ava looks so grown up now!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry to hear that, Londy. Glad you're there for the kids. I'll keep them all in my thoughts and prayers. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, much appreciated! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, we found out yesterday that Mr. Ric isn't going to have his surgery on Monday after all. The insurance company wants him to go through physical therapy first (for a torn meniscus). Won't it tear more?!!!! Anyway, it's looking like it will be into March before it's surgery time, if at all. He's bummed. So, we decided we're going to go away for a couple of days for a quick getaway. We'll leave tomorrow sometime and get back home late Tuesday. Best get thinking about what I need to take with me and gather up some knitting! Love you all lots! xxxooo


Quite right, make the most of it and have fun - don't forget your knitting!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi everyone, hope all is well. Linky I would argue with the insurance compny about need for hubby's surgery. PT will do nothing for hisproblem but aggravate it. Londyy sorry to hear DD FIL going into hospice. Prayers sent. Talking about ironig I love to iro. Love the smell of fresh laundry.
> 
> I am trying to get stronger, but is slow going. Having trouble sleepig at night and the becomeso tired during the day. Hubby suffering the same fate. Any suggestions to help us sleep at night would be appreciated. Love to everyone. Purly


Hi Purly dear!! So sorry you are not getting back to your usual bouncy self as quickly as you would like but don't let that make you push yourself too hard! I either sleep like a log at night or barely sleep at all! Obviously, I avoid caffeine all the time now, don't use my laptop or tablet of phone just before bedtime and I do some yoga-type breathing exercises that can help me nod off! Have a look at this:
http://www.prevention.com/health/sleep-energy/breathing-exercise-insomnia Hope that helps! xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I think if I were a lot younger again, I would want to be a bit more careful about how much I was used to drink but now, as the saying goes,
> Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather skid in sideways, chocolate in one hand, wine in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO HOO what a ride!"


Wise words indeed! :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm sorry for you and your family. These days will be stressful so it's good you can help. If the kids are old enough it might help them if they draw or write about happy times they had with him. I asked my second graders to draw happy times they had with a classmate who was killed by a car and it helped them get thru it. The school psychiatrist thought it helped and said he would use that process in other schools where grieving happened. Kids don't always know what happened but they feel we are unhappy and recognize changes in schedule. When their routine changes they feel uneasy especialy when they don't know what's going on. I know you are giving them a good day so that is so important. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


Thanks Polly. They have gone down to see their other granddad this afternoon because he asked to see them but although DD has prepared them to find him changed, I fear they will be upset.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I like a lazy morning for me. I figure dull day beats terrible day, but I'd like fun days which are yet to come, if ever. I've so many ufo..s. it's fun to decide what new project to start instead of which UFO to finish. For some reason I delay finishing things like the last chapter in a book or the end of a jigsaw puzzle. You would think that would encourage me to finish but I think im afraid I won't find something I like as well to begin. im odd for sure. I've bought a 6 month quilt project and putting off starting. I might ask a shop to help me since I'm rusty at piecing. There is a class where you bring a project and they assist for 4 sessions. I want a scrappy chrismas quilt but it came with blue/off white which I will do after I make my learning mistakes on the scrappy one. If I mess up the material that comes with it I won't be able to match it.have you decided what to knit next? I'm doing a mile a minute afghan for son's king size bed...multicolor blue strips with a deep blue border to each strip. Take it everywhere...have 6 strips with no borders so far...125 pairs of shells each strip. So ofar, Two errors I'm ignoring. I'd have to remove so much I've done and the error isn't bad. One shell has 2 double crochets another has 4 ( instead of 3 as I meant to do). Enjoy a leisurely day. Happy knitting.


That sounds wonderful Polly, I do hope we can see a picture when it's finished!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If the physical therapy does cause more damage, will they cover the cost of their error (or misguided judgement)? Hopefully, the Physiotherapist will be in contact with them, if physical therapy isn't indicated, and the surgery might be rescheduled, but I have never heard of having non-surgical treatment of a torn meniscus!


I doubt it! They'll just go ahead and approve the surgery at a later date. I've never heard of that either!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think travelling without husbands is much easier. Hope you can get some rest on the plane, Do you knit on the flight?


I completely agree on that one!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think if I were a lot younger again, I would want to be a bit more careful about how much I was used to drink but now, as the saying goes,
> Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather skid in sideways, chocolate in one hand, wine in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO HOO what a ride!"


Couldn't agree more!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Quite right, make the most of it and have fun - don't forget your knitting!!!


Never forget my knitting! Keeps me sane!  xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> He xan come and help Mr P finish painting round the new eindows x


Oh believe me you wouldn't want that, he hates decorating especially windows, followed closely by ceilings and he's an awfully messy painter. :thumbdown:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You definitely need the afternoon off, after doing your ironing. If there are any clothing that should be ironed, in my washing, I leave them with more water (after they have been through a spin cycle,), and hang them in such a way that they do not need ironing. Then once they are dry, they are put away in the usual way.


That is what I do, I didn't even have an iron until recently and I have only used it once for that material that I didn't even end up using :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Linky the necklace is beautiful, as is Ava's gift for her mum. Is that Ava showing it off?
> 
> I have given up on making things like that - unless I have a complete pattern, that tells me the type of beads I need, and I can (maybe) choose my colours. I am not good with beading, 😯😦😟 but I am good at finding pretty beads; trouble is, I have difficulties deciding what to use them in!


Yes that is Ava with a big ole pickle in her mouth, I usually have trouble deciding how to make them up to and just work with them rearranging them until I find a pattern that I like!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from Wales. Blue skies and sunshine this morning so far, bet it won't last. Woke up to a semi-white lawn this morning, on further investigation found it was hail stones, surprisingly it didn't wake me up. It must have been all that ironing tired me out. At least it is not snow, our biggest fear now as we have to go over the Brecon Beacons (a largish mountain range) to get to the airport. Nothing planned for today, just pottering around so will probably watch the snooker this afternoon and knit. Have a good one whatever you are doing. Barny


It was 54 degrees here yesterday and now it is 26 F and this is what we woke up to


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> very pretty. and well done that lovely girl /ava.


Thank you! I might be biased but I think she is lovely too (she can also be a stinker though) :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Were you hula-hooping with it again?!! :lol:


Haahaa cery funny xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think if I were a lot younger again, I would want to be a bit more careful about how much I was used to drink but now, as the saying goes,
> Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather skid in sideways, chocolate in one hand, wine in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO HOO what a ride!"


Definitely what she said!🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It was 54 degrees here yesterday and now it is 26 F and this is what we woke up to


Aaaaah SNOW!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think if I were a lot younger again, I would want to be a bit more careful about how much I was used to drink but now, as the saying goes,
> Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather skid in sideways, chocolate in one hand, wine in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO HOO what a ride!"


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That is a fantastic way to put it, I love it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barny have a lovely holiday and keep in touch if you can.

I srtarted a new project today and watched the snooker. Had a lazy bath and feel much better for getting some clothes dried outside.

My e-mail is working off and on. never mind, cant have everything.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Polly. They have gone down to see their other granddad this afternoon because he asked to see them but although DD has prepared them to find him changed, I fear they will be upset.


Oh Londy, so sorry to hear this I know it will probably upset them but later on they will be glad that they had some more time with him.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I like a lazy morning for me. I figure dull day beats terrible day, but I'd like fun days which are yet to come, if ever. I've so many ufo..s. it's fun to decide what new project to start instead of which UFO to finish. For some reason I delay finishing things like the last chapter in a book or the end of a jigsaw puzzle. You would think that would encourage me to finish but I think im afraid I won't find something I like as well to begin. im odd for sure. I've bought a 6 month quilt project and putting off starting. I might ask a shop to help me since I'm rusty at piecing. There is a class where you bring a project and they assist for 4 sessions. I want a scrappy chrismas quilt but it came with blue/off white which I will do after I make my learning mistakes on the scrappy one. If I mess up the material that comes with it I won't be able to match it.have you decided what to knit next? I'm doing a mile a minute afghan for son's king size bed...multicolor blue strips with a deep blue border to each strip. Take it everywhere...have 6 strips with no borders so far...125 pairs of shells each strip. So ofar, Two errors I'm ignoring. I'd have to remove so much I've done and the error isn't bad. One shell has 2 double crochets another has 4 ( instead of 3 as I meant to do). Enjoy a leisurely day. Happy knitting.


Would you ask your son to post a photo when its done. Maybe he could show you what to do
'


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Aaaaah SNOW!


Yep and there are still flurries flying around out there! And it is cold!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I am going to go put on a warmer shirt and throw some more laundry at the machine!

Hope you are all staying safe and warm or cool!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I was diagnosed with Sleep Apnea several years ago. I have a machine & have to wear a mask every night. I look like Darth Vader, hate wearing it. I don't wear it every night like I should. However when I wear it I always feel so much better the next day, more energy & don't fall asleep. Writing this tells me to use it every night.


I think you had better wear your machine, so you feel more enlivened every day, instead of very intermittently. :roll: :shock:

I am a participant in a Sleep Apnoea study, and because of the initial sleep study info that was recorded, it was found that I do have Sleep Apnoea, but only when I am laying on my back, not in any other position.

I was asked if I would be interested in being a part of the study, so I agreed. The reason for the study is that a new gadget has been developed, for people who only experience this condition when they are sleeping on their backs.

When I started the study, I was taking a nasty medication by the name of Lyrica, and it had caused my weight to increase, and also caused severe retention of fluid; which was affecting my feet, hands and chest. I had no shape to my body at all, and I was slowly drowning in my own fluids. That is why I had developed sleep apnoea.

Sometime this month, I will be having my (?) final night with all the leads and paraphernalia attached to my body, and then see the Sleep Specialist in February, for the final time, I think. Unless I still require a type of one of the machines, then I will have to find one that I can cope with, and also be able to remove it from my face very easily.

I did a trial of 2 machines, the first one I tried, is called a Buzz Pod, and it is secured to ones chest, and buzzes and vibrates, if one rolls onto ones back, during the night. This little Buzz Pod worked for the first week, or two, but I was required to use it for 4 weeks. After the first 2 weeks of working perfectly, I became too used to the sensation of it, and DH would wake to this persistent buzzing, and then he had to wake me and get me to turn over. So that device didn't work for me but I continued to the longer of the trial for that device. Then I had to have a few tests done, and about 3 months later, I tested a CPAP mask. I ended up having to try 3 different styles, until I found one that I could cope with: and once I was accustomed to wearing a face mask to bed, my sleep was much better, but not longer - I think it will be one of the greatest happenings in the known world if I did manage to increase the number of hours I slept, all at once, and not throughout the entire 24 hours!

The mask helped a tremendous amount, and on waking, I felt like I had slept for a week, and for the entire 4 weeks my pain had decreased, and I didn't need to have 3 naps during the day, I could actually stay awake for the whole day! Everyone was noticing how much more relaxed I had become, and also how much less, I would begin to get angry over the most insignificant thing.

There is also another device for persons with sleep apnoea, and that device is similar to a mouth guard, but with internal technology. I would really like to try this one, because it does not strap over ones head, and I like that idea much better.

And on that note, this post is completed!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think if I were a lot younger again, I would want to be a bit more careful about how much I was used to drink but now, as the saying goes,
> Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather skid in sideways, chocolate in one hand, wine in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO HOO what a ride!"


And that is the best way to do it! :roll:  :shock: :twisted:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Polly. They have gone down to see their other granddad this afternoon because he asked to see them but although DD has prepared them to find him changed, I fear they will be upset.


Unfortunately they will be upset, but children do deal with these situations, much better than a lot of people think they will; I also hope that they will not get too upset! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds wonderful Polly, I do hope we can see a picture when it's finished!!


I very much second the above!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Never forget my knitting! Keeps me sane!  xxxooo


Same here, but if we do go anywhere, I tend to take more knitting projects than I need; just incase I get bored with anything, or everything. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh believe me you wouldn't want that, he hates decorating especially windows, followed closely by ceilings and he's an awfully messy painter. :thumbdown:


I am not sure if this item would be available in the UK, it very well might be!

In the infomercials, a paint roller is advertised as! being non-messy! From the demonstration that is done for this roller, it looks good, but I don't trust the ads for things that I cannot see, and touch, for myself.

The roller has a large cavity, inside the head of it, and the paint required is put in the cavity, and the cap is closed so that the paint cannot spill. Once the painter has everything prepared, then all that has to happen, is that the roller is run on the surface that needs to be painted, and apparently there is no paint spillage, as one climbs a ladder, or adds more paint to the roller.

This URL will take you to YouTube, and it will show what I have clumsily tried to describe, just in-case anyone is interested, and has a lot of painting to do.
(url)https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5o0T0BCCkc(/url)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is what I do, I didn't even have an iron until recently and I have only used it once for that material that I didn't even end up using :shock:


That is excellent, it is good to hear of someone else who refuses to put stress on their wonderful body, by wielding an iron. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes that is Ava with a big ole pickle in her mouth, I usually have trouble deciding how to make them up to and just work with them rearranging them until I find a pattern that I like!


I have tried that, but as it is often said, "If at first you don't succeed, then cheat"


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It was 54 degrees here yesterday and now it is 26 F and this is what we woke up to


That looks quite good!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thank you! I might be biased but I think she is lovely too (she can also be a stinker though) :lol:


She is gorgeous, and they can all be little stinkers. One of DD's twins is nicknamed 'Miss Jeff' - translation is Mischief, mainly because of her cheeky little face, but she can also cause a whole heap of trouble. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely what she said!🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷


Especially this part of it:-

*"Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather skid in sideways, chocolate in one hand, wine in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO HOO what a ride!"*

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, so I have now caught up on everything that is current, and as it is 3:45am, I am now going to have a second try at getting some sleep. It is Monday morning, and I need to have some wits about me, so that I can concentrate on not forgetting any of the groceries we need to restock.

So good night - or more accurately - Good morning to everyone, I might catch someone on the morrow! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Ok, so I have now caught up on everything that is current, and as it is 3:45am, I am now going to have a second try at getting some sleep. It is Monday morning, and I need to have some wits about me, so that I can concentrate on not forgetting any of the groceries we need to restock.
> 
> So good night - or more accurately - Good morning to everyone, I might catch someone on the morrow! xxxxxx


Hope you sleep well xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

The kids and their M & D are back home now, apparently granddad was asleep all the time they were there, he was worse today, I think. I also think it was a blessing that he was asleep and I truly hope the poor dear soul slips away peacefully, when the time comes.
Anyway, on a brighter note, I have decided that I am definitely taking Sam and the kids to Disney in France, probably in August. The little bit of money I have was left by my mum and I know she would totally approve of my spending it this way and you never know, DH may feel he would like to contribute!!! I think Sam is booking it now and we are going by a special train that has Disney characters on it! We are keeping it a big secret and I can't wait to see their faces when Rapunzel walks down the train!!! :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The kids and their M & D are back home now, apparently granddad was asleep all the time they were there, he was worse today, I think. I also think it was a blessing that he was asleep and I truly hope the poor dear soul slips away peacefully, when the time comes.
> Anyway, on a brighter note, I have decided that I am definitely taking Sam and the kids to Disney in France, probably in August. The little bit of money I have was left by my mum and I know she would totally approve of my spending it this way and you never know, DH may feel he would like to contribute!!! I think Sam is booking it now and we are going by a special train that has Disney characters on it! We are keeping it a big secret and I can't wait to see their faces when Rapunzel walks down the train!!! :lol:


What a lovely surprise for the gks. They are going to love it so much. Ive never been to the Paris Disney but DS and DIL have and they loved it.....Hope DH helps you...
:roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What a lovely surprise for the gks. They are going to love it so much. Ive never been to the Paris Disney but DS and DIL have and they loved it.....Hope DH helps you...
> :roll:


That would be nice but not holding my breath!! We went there for our Silver wedding, think I've already mentioned that and it was great but unfinished, I won't recognise it now!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> The kids and their M & D are back home now, apparently granddad was asleep all the time they were there, he was worse today, I think. I also think it was a blessing that he was asleep and I truly hope the poor dear soul slips away peacefully, when the time comes.
> Anyway, on a brighter note, I have decided that I am definitely taking Sam and the kids to Disney in France, probably in August. The little bit of money I have was left by my mum and I know she would totally approve of my spending it this way and you never know, DH may feel he would like to contribute!!! I think Sam is booking it now and we are going by a special train that has Disney characters on it! We are keeping it a big secret and I can't wait to see their faces when Rapunzel walks down the train!!! :lol:


What a great time you will all have! I would love to be able to be fit enough to take my boys. However they would love to see Power Rangers & Batman at the moment!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely what she said!🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷


Ditto. And if I go a few years earlier what the hell.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Barny have a lovely holiday and keep in touch if you can.
> 
> I srtarted a new project today and watched the snooker. Had a lazy bath and feel much better for getting some clothes dried outside.
> 
> My e-mail is working off and on. never mind, cant have everything.


Thank you I'm sure we will, and I'll be keeping in touch, although you may get fed up of hearing about sunshine and blue skies especially as it is supposed to be getting a lot colder here this week.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I am not sure if this item would be available in the UK, it very well might be!
> 
> In the infomercials, a paint roller is advertised as! being non-messy! From the demonstration that is done for this roller, it looks good, but I don't trust the ads for things that I cannot see, and touch, for myself.
> 
> ...


He can make a mess even with those. Just getting the tin open seems to cover him in paint. :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you I'm sure we will, and I'll be keeping in touch, although you may get fed up of hearing about sunshine and blue skies especially as it is supposed to be getting a lot colder here this week.


I wont get fed up if you get sunshine. You deserve it, just make sure you enjoy it. :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I wont get fed up if you get sunshine. You deserve it, just make sure you enjoy it. :thumbup:


I will tell you if it rains as well, it does sometimes but it is soon over and it is warm rain, but still wet. :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dropping in to say "Hi" hope everyone and everything is is OK.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Dropping in to say "Hi" hope everyone and everything is is OK.


Everything is fine in this part of the world except it's still raining. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Everything is fine in this part of the world except it's still raining. :thumbup:


Aww no, not again! Hope it stops soon and you get to dry out


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Aww no, not again! Hope it stops soon and you get to dry out


Selfish I know but don't care, off on my hols tomorrow so it can do what it likes. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Selfish I know but don't care, off on my hols tomorrow so it can do what it likes. :lol: :lol:


Have a great time. I'll be at work, probably out on playground duty, and it's said to be getting colder :-(


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It was 54 degrees here yesterday and now it is 26 F and this is what we woke up to


Wow - big change in temps! The snow is pretty, though!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The kids and their M & D are back home now, apparently granddad was asleep all the time they were there, he was worse today, I think. I also think it was a blessing that he was asleep and I truly hope the poor dear soul slips away peacefully, when the time comes.
> Anyway, on a brighter note, I have decided that I am definitely taking Sam and the kids to Disney in France, probably in August. The little bit of money I have was left by my mum and I know she would totally approve of my spending it this way and you never know, DH may feel he would like to contribute!!! I think Sam is booking it now and we are going by a special train that has Disney characters on it! We are keeping it a big secret and I can't wait to see their faces when Rapunzel walks down the train!!! :lol:


I hope that happens for him, too. Awesome that you've committed to the Disney trip with the kids in August! Yay!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ditto. And if I go a few years earlier what the hell.


Exactly right!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have a great time. I'll be at work, probably out on playground duty, and it's said to be getting colder :-(


Stay warm!  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Have a great time. I'll be at work, probably out on playground duty, and it's said to be getting colder :-(


Hallo how are you? Hope alls well with you all. Oh how I remember those play times! I so remember one playtime when it started snowing & within a few minutes the playground was covered. We let those that wanted to stay & play in the snow what fun they had!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Here is what I have been doing today while watching the game


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Here is what I have been doing today while watching the game


You are clever, I wouldn't have that much patience!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You are clever, I wouldn't have that much patience!


I was watching a you tube video and pausing and starting the hardest part was seeing the teeny tiny holes on the 11/0 beads even with my readers it was hard :shock:
I am making me one now :-D easy and pretty!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I was watching a you tube video and pausing and starting the hardest part was seeing the teeny tiny holes on the 11/0 beads even with my readers it was hard :shock:
> I am making me one now :-D easy and pretty!


Very clever of you, Lisa!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think if I were a lot younger again, I would want to be a bit more careful about how much I was used to drink but now, as the saying goes,
> Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather skid in sideways, chocolate in one hand, wine in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO HOO what a ride!"


Definitely agree with you, on the second scenario! 😆😆😆


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I just made this one it only took me 45 minutes woo hoo!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh Londy, so sorry to hear this I know it will probably upset them but later on they will be glad that they had some more time with him.


You are so kind to respect his wish to see them and the children will feel good that they gave him his wish. I hope it goes well. It helps if the room is bright and maybe they have a stuffed toy to hold. I found the story The Little Engine That Could encourages bravery. Maybe reading it to their grand dad might pass the time in a positive way. I'm not aware how old the children are. I'm sorry for the stress and grief you are feeling.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think you had better wear your machine, so you feel more enlivened every day, instead of very intermittently. :roll: :shock:
> 
> I am a participant in a Sleep Apnoea study, and because of the initial sleep study info that was recorded, it was found that I do have Sleep Apnoea, but only when I am laying on my back, not in any other position.
> 
> ...


You are trying so hard. I hope you are successful in finding what helps. you are on the right road. Getting off the meds seems right.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I very much second the above!


I'm not a fast knitter but I'm steady. I don't want it to be another UFO.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have tried that, but as it is often said, "If at first you don't succeed, then cheat"


I'd rather"if at first you don't succeed ...quit."


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aw, both really pretty and Ava looks so grown up now!!


That she does! I don't think I have seen an image of her before this photo!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> She is gorgeous, and they can all be little stinkers. One of DD's twins is nicknamed 'Miss Jeff' - translation is Mischief, mainly because of her cheeky little face, but she can also cause a whole heap of trouble. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh please rename her...names predict future behavior. Call her Sweetness or such so she can live up to your expectations.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The kids and their M & D are back home now, apparently granddad was asleep all the time they were there, he was worse today, I think. I also think it was a blessing that he was asleep and I truly hope the poor dear soul slips away peacefully, when the time comes.
> Anyway, on a brighter note, I have decided that I am definitely taking Sam and the kids to Disney in France, probably in August. The little bit of money I have was left by my mum and I know she would totally approve of my spending it this way and you never know, DH may feel he would like to contribute!!! I think Sam is booking it now and we are going by a special train that has Disney characters on it! We are keeping it a big secret and I can't wait to see their faces when Rapunzel walks down the train!!! :lol:


What fun! They will love it as you will love seeing them happy.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Aww no, not again! Hope it stops soon and you get to dry out


We had a steady fine rain while the sun shone. Later it got dark and thunder rolled with flashes of lightning. So odd for January here. Usually snows up to my knees.

Just when I thought I'd faced all the stress possible something new!! I saw a bug the size of my pinky nail on my drape by the French doors off the deck. Since I don't like to end even a bug's life I got it to go out the door yesterday. Tonight I saw another and hot it to fall into a cup with two inches of ice and coffee. It looked dead and I felt badly but later I noticed it swimming so I pitched the coffee snd bug over the deck rail. Told my frirnd what it looked like, shield like with longish legs. He said there are bugs called stink bugs which came from another country and are populating. His mom had several in her house. Thy don't bite or damage the building but come in thru small places looking for warmth. Yuck! Well an hour after the swimming bug another bigger was on the same place, envelopes, so I knocked it into a container with a cover. The computer says to put them in a plastic bag to dispose because if you squish them they smell and the smell draws other stink bugs. I want to get on a bus and never come back!!! I never had any bug problem and am so afraid of bugs. Springtime I'm having pest people come. My frirnd puts something around his foundation to keep bugs and critters away from his home. I'm calling them. Just hope no more get in. The computer says its hard to eliminate all cracks and spaces where wiring comes in. Oh dear. I'm going to sleep now ...it's 4:15 and fog is mumbling. I'm too tired to catch the cats.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have a great time. I'll be at work, probably out on playground duty, and it's said to be getting colder :-(


Don't forget your woollies for playground duty. Looking forward to seeing you soon .xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have a great time. I'll be at work, probably out on playground duty, and it's said to be getting colder :-(


Don't forget your woollies for playground duty. Looking forward to seeing you soon .xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have a great time. I'll be at work, probably out on playground duty, and it's said to be getting colder :-(


Don't forget your woollies for playground duty. Looking forward to seeing you soon .xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have a great time. I'll be at work, probably out on playground duty, and it's said to be getting colder :-(


Don't forget your woollies for playground duty. Looking forward to seeing you soon .xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't forget your woollies for playground duty. Looking forward to seeing you soon .xx


Oops quadruple post, now how did that happen?!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, we've had more rain last night! Where does it all come from.

June sounds like you will have a fantastic time at Disneyland, good for you for booking it.

Lisa, those rings are lovely, might have a go sometime when I've finished my cushions, knitting two shawls, done a needlefelt picture etc etc.

KnitWIts here this morning and then I'm not sure what I am doing.

Have a good day everyone. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hllo girls, it looks very quiet out there. I have s and B this afternoon. It'll be nice to see everyone again.

Barny, safe journey...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is what I have been doing today while watching the game


Its beautiful lisa. You have such patience and talent.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oops quadruple post, now how did that happen?!


Are you on the pop already? :roll:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I just made this one it only took me 45 minutes woo hoo!


Pretty! Love the colour


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all. Miserable day here today, have to go to the shop later. I got a huge internet shop, stocking up the cupboards but forgot fruit & veg! Hope you all have a good day. Have a wonderful holiday Barny, I'll be thinking of you sitting in the sun, enjoy!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:20 am ET and -7'c (19'F) We have a dusting of snow and it is supposed to snow all week. 
It was windy yesterday and one of the panels around the front porch came loose and was banging against the posts that support the porch. It has been wedged into place until we can put new screws into the brick to hold it.
I wasn't able to get my cowl done. I ended up redoing everything that I did Saturday. I dropped a stitch and made a mess getting it back on the needle and ended up just taking that section out altogether.
I have ANOTHER project that I want to start for a KAL. I was hoping to have finished the cowl by now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. Miserable day here today, have to go to the shop later. I got a huge internet shop, stocking up the cupboards but forgot fruit & veg! Hope you all have a good day. Have a wonderful holiday Barny, I'll be thinking of you sitting in the sun, enjoy!!


Fruits and vegetables are so expensive at this time of year. They used to blame it on high gas prices because all our fruit and vegetables are brought in by truck in winter, but gas prices are low.
Lettuce, 99c in summer, $3.96 in winter.
DD says she is going to plant seeds in September. We should be able to get one crop harvested before Christmas.
We have a big chest freezer and try to freeze as much fruit and vegetables in the fall as we can.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, we've had more rain last night! Where does it all come from.
> 
> June sounds like you will have a fantastic time at Disneyland, good for you for booking it.
> 
> ...


If you're not sure what you're doing, go with the flow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oops quadruple post, now how did that happen?!


Heavy finger?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> We had a steady fine rain while the sun shone. Later it got dark and thunder rolled with flashes of lightning. So odd for January here. Usually snows up to my knees.
> 
> Just when I thought I'd faced all the stress possible something new!! I saw a bug the size of my pinky nail on my drape by the French doors off the deck. Since I don't like to end even a bug's life I got it to go out the door yesterday. Tonight I saw another and hot it to fall into a cup with two inches of ice and coffee. It looked dead and I felt badly but later I noticed it swimming so I pitched the coffee snd bug over the deck rail. Told my frirnd what it looked like, shield like with longish legs. He said there are bugs called stink bugs which came from another country and are populating. His mom had several in her house. Thy don't bite or damage the building but come in thru small places looking for warmth. Yuck! Well an hour after the swimming bug another bigger was on the same place, envelopes, so I knocked it into a container with a cover. The computer says to put them in a plastic bag to dispose because if you squish them they smell and the smell draws other stink bugs. I want to get on a bus and never come back!!! I never had any bug problem and am so afraid of bugs. Springtime I'm having pest people come. My frirnd puts something around his foundation to keep bugs and critters away from his home. I'm calling them. Just hope no more get in. The computer says its hard to eliminate all cracks and spaces where wiring comes in. Oh dear. I'm going to sleep now ...it's 4:15 and fog is mumbling. I'm too tired to catch the cats.


We have the bugman spray around our foundation. It keeps a lot of bugs away. No more ants or earwigs. I hate earwigs. Although the ladybugs still come in, but they use the patio door 
:shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is what I have been doing today while watching the game


Wow, that's really lovely, you could make a killing on Etsy with that!!! Well done Lisa!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just made this one it only took me 45 minutes woo hoo!


Like this one even more!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You are so kind to respect his wish to see them and the children will feel good that they gave him his wish. I hope it goes well. It helps if the room is bright and maybe they have a stuffed toy to hold. I found the story The Little Engine That Could encourages bravery. Maybe reading it to their grand dad might pass the time in a positive way. I'm not aware how old the children are. I'm sorry for the stress and grief you are feeling.


Thank you Polly, Liv is eight and Jake is eleven.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just made this one it only took me 45 minutes woo hoo!


My computer is only showing half the picture, but what I see is pretty. I couldn't do something that small. I'd need a magnifying glass for each eye.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is what I have been doing today while watching the game


This one, my computer showed the whole picture. Lovely.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> We had a steady fine rain while the sun shone. Later it got dark and thunder rolled with flashes of lightning. So odd for January here. Usually snows up to my knees.
> 
> Just when I thought I'd faced all the stress possible something new!! I saw a bug the size of my pinky nail on my drape by the French doors off the deck. Since I don't like to end even a bug's life I got it to go out the door yesterday. Tonight I saw another and hot it to fall into a cup with two inches of ice and coffee. It looked dead and I felt badly but later I noticed it swimming so I pitched the coffee snd bug over the deck rail. Told my frirnd what it looked like, shield like with longish legs. He said there are bugs called stink bugs which came from another country and are populating. His mom had several in her house. Thy don't bite or damage the building but come in thru small places looking for warmth. Yuck! Well an hour after the swimming bug another bigger was on the same place, envelopes, so I knocked it into a container with a cover. The computer says to put them in a plastic bag to dispose because if you squish them they smell and the smell draws other stink bugs. I want to get on a bus and never come back!!! I never had any bug problem and am so afraid of bugs. Springtime I'm having pest people come. My frirnd puts something around his foundation to keep bugs and critters away from his home. I'm calling them. Just hope no more get in. The computer says its hard to eliminate all cracks and spaces where wiring comes in. Oh dear. I'm going to sleep now ...it's 4:15 and fog is mumbling. I'm too tired to catch the cats.


Oh bless you, glad you've done some research on what you can do about it, you can do no more than that and hopefully, they will leave you alone. If you can't fill all the cracks, maybe all of the outside can be sprayed with something that will make them go next door!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oops quadruple post, now how did that happen?!


I think there is a possibility that you clicked 'send' four times!! :XD: :XD: :XD: xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Fruits and vegetables are so expensive at this time of year. They used to blame it on high gas prices because all our fruit and vegetables are brought in by truck in winter, but gas prices are low.
> Lettuce, 99c in summer, $3.96 in winter.
> DD says she is going to plant seeds in September. We should be able to get one crop harvested before Christmas.
> We have a big chest freezer and try to freeze as much fruit and vegetables in the fall as we can.


Don't freeze the lettuce though! :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I've caught up and have to say thank you all for making me smile on this sad morning. Matt's dad died last night, at home. Pat, his wife had been watching TV with him and although he couldn't speak and wasn't fully conscious, he was grunting a reply when she spoke to him and then he just stopped. The way to go, I know and obviously, he's not in pain any more but very sad. 

Apart from that, I have been back to Zumba for the first time in a while and it was good to see everyone and wasn't too tough, I feel better for it!

I have a Heart Foundation committee meeting this afternoon and that's about all. Hope you are all having a good one, Barny travel safely and have a ball!!

Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Fruits and vegetables are so expensive at this time of year. They used to blame it on high gas prices because all our fruit and vegetables are brought in by truck in winter, but gas prices are low.
> Lettuce, 99c in summer, $3.96 in winter.
> DD says she is going to plant seeds in September. We should be able to get one crop harvested before Christmas.
> We have a big chest freezer and try to freeze as much fruit and vegetables in the fall as we can.


I know I shouldn't buy them but we get so much imported veg & fruit all round we are lucky. I used freeze lots of goods when my girls were young but I no longer have the freezer space also have a DH who only eats peas & carrots, plus green beans if he is feeling brave. I eat all veg & fruit, we do get good frozen veg though.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well, I've caught up and have to say thank you all for making me smile on this sad morning. Matt's dad died last night, at home. Pat, his wife had been watching TV with him and although he couldn't speak and wasn't fully conscious, he was grunting a reply when she spoke to him and then he just stopped. The way to go, I know and obviously, he's not in pain any more but very sad.
> 
> Apart from that, I have been back to Zumba for the first time in a while and it was good to see everyone and wasn't too tough, I feel better for it!
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that Matt's dad has died. I know how he has been suffering so that has ended for him. Thinking of the family at this sad time.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So sorry to hear that Matt's dad has died. I know how he has been suffering so that has ended for him. Thinking of the family at this sad time.


Thank you sweetheart, I shall pass it on xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pleased to hear that Matt s dad is no longer in pain. Condolences to all the family, hope the gks are ok. Xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Safe travels Barny, have a wonderful holiday xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Pleased to hear that Matt s dad is no longer in pain. Condolences to all the family, hope the gks are ok. Xxxxxxx


Thanks very much dear, will pass on your condolences xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Many condolences, Londy. Sad time for everyone. Hugs.

Happy Trails (probably an American Saying - Roy Rogers and Dale Evans' TV show)...to you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So sorry to hear that Matt's dad has died. I know how he has been suffering so that has ended for him. Thinking of the family at this sad time.


The same from me, Londy! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That she does! I don't think I have seen an image of her before this photo!


I'm sorry I thought I had posted pictures of her before, she will be 10 in March my how time flies.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, we've had more rain last night! Where does it all come from.
> 
> June sounds like you will have a fantastic time at Disneyland, good for you for booking it.
> 
> ...


Thank you! They are so easy to make she shows you every step in the video and I would just pause and repeat easy, she has lots of other designs also that look just as easy (Aleshia with beadfulnights on youtube) that on is the Fairy Tale Ring.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its beautiful lisa. You have such patience and talent.


It was easy other than trying to see the little bitty beads....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Like this one even more!!


I thought you would this one is mine :-D I just spent a bundle...sshhhh don't tell DH....on buying more beads to make this ring, because I was thinking about selling them you read my mind :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My computer is only showing half the picture, but what I see is pretty. I couldn't do something that small. I'd need a magnifying glass for each eye.


I need one of those big magnifiers that you work with embroidery on that might work...they are small but I found the ones that weren't transparent easier to work with especially with painting the tips of the string.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think there is a possibility that you clicked 'send' four times!! :XD: :XD: :XD: xxxxxxx


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Don't freeze the lettuce though! :lol: :lol: :roll:


I was thinking the same thing :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I've caught up and have to say thank you all for making me smile on this sad morning. Matt's dad died last night, at home. Pat, his wife had been watching TV with him and although he couldn't speak and wasn't fully conscious, he was grunting a reply when she spoke to him and then he just stopped. The way to go, I know and obviously, he's not in pain any more but very sad.
> 
> Apart from that, I have been back to Zumba for the first time in a while and it was good to see everyone and wasn't too tough, I feel better for it!
> 
> ...


Oh Londy so sorry to hear this you all will be in my thoughts and prayers! Lots of love and hugs to you!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you I'm sure we will, and I'll be keeping in touch, although you may get fed up of hearing about sunshine and blue skies especially as it is supposed to be getting a lot colder here this week.


We had sunshine and blue skies today!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just made this one it only took me 45 minutes woo hoo!


they are both very pretty. What a clever lady you are.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Londy, my condolences to your friend. 

We too have today lost a friend, who was a real character and will be missed, especially at RBL meetings. He was an amateur, but spent a lot of time onstage with a group called the Edwardians. They will really miss him, as will I. He used to entertain on my stage for Armed Forces Weekend. 

And David Bowie as well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thank you! They are so easy to make she shows you every step in the video and I would just pause and repeat easy, she has lots of other designs also that look just as easy (Aleshia with beadfulnights on youtube) that on is the Fairy Tale Ring.


Well no matter how easy she makes it look, you still did it yourself and did a wonderful job!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh Londy so sorry to hear this you all will be in my thoughts and prayers! Lots of love and hugs to you!


Thanks darling, Sam has just come to pick up the kids and is going to tell them when they are all home. She has spent the day with Matt and his mum, everything is organised and she was glad to be there to help them decide what they wanted as they were both, naturally, in a daze. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. I went to s and b today and it was quite nice seeing my close friends on our little table, but the noise from the big one was deafeneing. That woman who laughs like a horse was there. Anyway I got some knitting done. 

Ive had lousy toothache all afternoon and fell asleep after tea. The toothache woke me up again and its down to a dull ache now. I'm so sick of my teeth.

Pollyy...I'm sorry about your bugs. I hope they all go away for you. Get pest control out, dont procrastinate(wow big word), in case they breed. 
Ive never heard of them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think there is a possibility that you clicked 'send' four times!! :XD: :XD: :XD: xxxxxxx


I think theres a possiblity she was on the u no wot......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I've caught up and have to say thank you all for making me smile on this sad morning. Matt's dad died last night, at home. Pat, his wife had been watching TV with him and although he couldn't speak and wasn't fully conscious, he was grunting a reply when she spoke to him and then he just stopped. The way to go, I know and obviously, he's not in pain any more but very sad.
> 
> Apart from that, I have been back to Zumba for the first time in a while and it was good to see everyone and wasn't too tough, I feel better for it!
> 
> ...


So sad to hear your bad news. Love to everybody.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Londy, my condolences to your friend.
> 
> We too have today lost a friend, who was a real character and will be missed, especially at RBL meetings. He was an amateur, but spent a lot of time onstage with a group called the Edwardians. They will really miss him, as will I. He used to entertain on my stage for Armed Forces Weekend.
> 
> And David Bowie as well.


Sorry to hear your sad news also saxy,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think theres a possiblity she was on the u no wot......


No l wasn't, it was before l had my second coffee.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everyone and thank you for your good wishes. We arrived in Amsterdam and guess what? It was raining. We are now tucked up in our little hotel room ready for bed. 6.30 call in the morning. Not sure what time that is, haven't come across it very often. Hope we can get to sleep quickly. So will say night night for now, probably won't be on tomorrow unless I get my second wind when we arrive, keep safe, dry and fairly sober. Hope you don't freeze at the end of the week. Love Barny


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everyone and thank you for your good wishes. We arrived in Amsterdam and guess what? It was raining. We are now tucked up in our little hotel room ready for bed. 6.30 call in the morning. Not sure what time that is, haven't come across it very often. Hope we can get to sleep quickly. So will say night night for now, probably won't be on tomorrow unless I get my second wind when we arrive, keep safe, dry and fairly sober. Hope you don't freeze at the end of the week. Love Barny

Sorry hit send twice, must go to sleep.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am not sure if this item would be available in the UK, it very well might be!
> 
> In the infomercials, a paint roller is advertised as! being non-messy! From the demonstration that is done for this roller, it looks good, but I don't trust the ads for things that I cannot see, and touch, for myself.
> 
> ...






 I used the wrong brackets previously


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> He can make a mess even with those. Just getting the tin open seems to cover him in paint. :lol:


😁😁😁😂😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is what I have been doing today while watching the game


 Very nice,, well done!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You are trying so hard. I hope you are successful in finding what helps. you are on the right road. Getting off the meds seems right.


Changing meds was the best thing I did. I also lost a lot of weight. 😃😃😃


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Oh please rename her...names predict future behavior. Call her Sweetness or such so she can live up to your expectations.


But she has such a cheeky little smile .......... she also gets the cuter names, as well!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Pleased to hear that Matt s dad is no longer in pain. Condolences to all the family, hope the gks are ok. Xxxxxxx


The same from me, Londy. xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm sorry I thought I had posted pictures of her before, she will be 10 in March my how time flies.


You probably did, and I just don't relate them to this current picture. 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I went to s and b today and it was quite nice seeing my close friends on our little table, but the noise from the big one was deafeneing. That woman who laughs like a horse was there. Anyway I got some knitting done.
> 
> Ive had lousy toothache all afternoon and fell asleep after tea. The toothache woke me up again and its down to a dull ache now. I'm so sick of my teeth.
> 
> ...


We have stink bugs here, but they don't come inside! They stay outside, where they are supposed to be! 😮


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

We are supposed to get more snow tonight so I guess I will be coupled up tomorrow oh well kids have school to do anyway!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We have stink bugs here, but they don't come inside! They stay outside, where they are supposed to be! 😮


We have them here too but I did find one in the bathroom right on the front of the faucet. And you do not want to squish them, they really do stink!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have the bugman spray around our foundation. It keeps a lot of bugs away. No more ants or earwigs. I hate earwigs. Although the ladybugs still come in, but they use the patio door
> :shock:


I wonder if the stink bugs came in my patio door when I let the dog out and in. I was so grossed out I couldn't sleep and dog wanted out at 4:30. I had a time with son telling me off. He remember the past different than I remember it....hurt my feelings. Then the pull-out garbage cabinet got stuck and I can't put it in again. I need it repaired quick because dog will have garbage on the floor. Then my friend called I'd forgotten to meet her and another for lunch. She eas eorried something had happened to me because I never forget appointments. The bug issue had me off. I was upset from son's comments so couldn't meet them at all. Later she called to tell me our other friend's nephew found his wife dead! They lived in the lower apartment in her house. It was too late to call so tomorrow I will. I hope no more bugs get in!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's really lovely, you could make a killing on Etsy with that!!! Well done Lisa!!


Lovely avatar! You both look beautiful.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you Polly, Liv is eight and Jake is eleven.


At their ages they can talk about the visit. I think talking helps not stuffing thoughts and feelings. They might need reassurance that you are fine and they won't lose you too. when my cousin's gram died he couldn't sleep for days. My aunt asked me to talk with him. He said he thought he would die too. I told him God holds the universe on its orbits and made everything for a purpose and my cousin would not die because he had a purpose to complete. He relaxed and slept after our chat. I hope Liv and Jake do well with the visit.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, glad you've done some research on what you can do about it, you can do no more than that and hopefully, they will leave you alone. If you can't fill all the cracks, maybe all of the outside can be sprayed with something that will make them go next door!!


I hope they go back to whatever country they left!! When I see a bug i get the same feeling i would have if I saw a human brain...yuk! After I found about tics I've not sat on my deck. When does life get easier?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I've caught up and have to say thank you all for making me smile on this sad morning. Matt's dad died last night, at home. Pat, his wife had been watching TV with him and although he couldn't speak and wasn't fully conscious, he was grunting a reply when she spoke to him and then he just stopped. The way to go, I know and obviously, he's not in pain any more but very sad.
> 
> Apart from that, I have been back to Zumba for the first time in a while and it was good to see everyone and wasn't too tough, I feel better for it!
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss. Good you have things to do. I found busy was better than idle.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I went to s and b today and it was quite nice seeing my close friends on our little table, but the noise from the big one was deafeneing. That woman who laughs like a horse was there. Anyway I got some knitting done.
> 
> Ive had lousy toothache all afternoon and fell asleep after tea. The toothache woke me up again and its down to a dull ache now. I'm so sick of my teeth.
> 
> ...


They are onthe computer..they are called stinkbugs. It says not to crush them because they give an odor that calls more bugs. They don't advise pest control for I don't know what reason. They say put soap in water helps drown them or use a vacuum and put the ones sucked up into a sealed plastic bag. Score is bugs 0 / me 3 ....so far  in spring I will get pest control to go around the foundation. Might keep tics out. I haaaaaaaaate bugs!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> But she has such a cheeky little smile .......... she also gets the cuter names, as well!


I like cheeky! My childhood we were taught to be seen but not heard and it took years of adulthood to get a bit cheeky. I'm still so shy I couldn't stop to be cute when a gent asked my name. Cheeky is under rated


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Polly, sending you lots of hugs. Hope the bugs b...er off and your son behaves properly towards you. Sorry for your friends loss. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey, with wall to wall sunshine. I have one of the coven coming over to talk crochet,she is really good at learning new stitches off YouTube so I hope she can give me some ideas on how to get my brain round it.

Londy, I hope the gks are ok.

Love you all loads. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls. Its dull and misty today. The toothache is behaving itself. Over 60's this afternoon. I shall catch up.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Polly, sending you lots of hugs. Hope the bugs b...er off and your son behaves properly towards you. Sorry for your friends loss. xx


From me too Polly, we are here.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, a much brighter day here as well, so far. Collecting A from nursery today. My DD has to go for an appt so will have O too. Only problem there is less than hour between collecting A & taking O to school, I so wish they went to the same nurser at the same time! DD has been asked to go to hospital this afternoon for a 'party' it's with the health team who cared for her during her pregnancy. It will be good for her to see the people who helped her so much. Just hope Felix behaves himself, she is excited to show him off!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone and thank you for your good wishes. We arrived in Amsterdam and guess what? It was raining. We are now tucked up in our little hotel room ready for bed. 6.30 call in the morning. Not sure what time that is, haven't come across it very often. Hope we can get to sleep quickly. So will say night night for now, probably won't be on tomorrow unless I get my second wind when we arrive, keep safe, dry and fairly sober. Hope you don't freeze at the end of the week. Love Barny
> 
> Sorry hit send twice, must go to sleep.


So far, so good, hope you have a pleasant journey dear!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> At their ages they can talk about the visit. I think talking helps not stuffing thoughts and feelings. They might need reassurance that you are fine and they won't lose you too. when my cousin's gram died he couldn't sleep for days. My aunt asked me to talk with him. He said he thought he would die too. I told him God holds the universe on its orbits and made everything for a purpose and my cousin would not die because he had a purpose to complete. He relaxed and slept after our chat. I hope Liv and Jake do well with the visit.


I think it has even made our DD look at us in a new light and appreciate that we are here and healthy!! Thanks for the advice, I hope they are ok, haven't heard from DD about their reaction to losing grandpa. x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> So sorry for your loss. Good you have things to do. I found busy was better than idle.


We weren't terribly close, only really saw them at family gatherings but we got on really well when I took them shopping for the curtain fabric last October, I know he really enjoyed the day out, so that helps.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

blue sky and sunshine here again today. I'm off out shortly to meet my friends for lunch. If the weather holds I won't hurry back!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:07 am ET and -6'C (21'F). There are white fluffy flakes dropping from the sky. It's pretty at the moment. The wind will pick up this afternoon and that is when it will be annoying.
I think we are going to have to miss Knit Night tonight. The storm is worse in Peterborough. There are snow squall watches there.
And I'm running out of yarn on my cowl. I may have to switch to another project until I get more yarn.
Standby was so quiet last night, I asked one of the other people on standby to test my email. I like no beeps, it just hasn't happened for a while.
I want the rest of the day to be so quiet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> blue sky and sunshine here again today. I'm off out shortly to meet my friends for lunch. If the weather holds I won't hurry back!


Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morning girls. Its dull and misty today. The toothache is behaving itself. Over 60's this afternoon. I shall catch up.


I'm glad to hear your tooth is behaving.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey, with wall to wall sunshine. I have one of the coven coming over to talk crochet,she is really good at learning new stitches off YouTube so I hope she can give me some ideas on how to get my brain round it.
> 
> Londy, I hope the gks are ok.
> 
> Love you all loads. xx


You'll pick up the crochet stitches just fine. Love back to you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I like cheeky! My childhood we were taught to be seen but not heard and it took years of adulthood to get a bit cheeky. I'm still so shy I couldn't stop to be cute when a gent asked my name. Cheeky is under rated


One of my mum's friends said she didn't know what my voice sounded like until I was over 20, because she had never heard me speak. 
:!: 
I have cheeky cats. I like kitties with attitude.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:07 am ET and -6'C (21'F). There are white fluffy flakes dropping from the sky. It's pretty at the moment. The wind will pick up this afternoon and that is when it will be annoying.
> I think we are going to have to miss Knit Night tonight. The storm is worse in Peterborough. There are snow squall watches there.
> And I'm running out of yarn on my cowl. I may have to switch to another project until I get more yarn.
> Standby was so quiet last night, I asked one of the other people on standby to test my email. I like no beeps, it just hasn't happened for a while.
> I want the rest of the day to be so quiet.


....and I hope it will be so! Sorry for your blowy snow, I think we are due some and yet I have two rosebuds on the bush in the front garden, about to burst into life, bizarre!!! Be safe out there sweetie! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> They are onthe computer..they are called stinkbugs. It says not to crush them because they give an odor that calls more bugs. They don't advise pest control for I don't know what reason. They say put soap in water helps drown them or use a vacuum and put the ones sucked up into a sealed plastic bag. Score is bugs 0 / me 3 ....so far  in spring I will get pest control to go around the foundation. Might keep tics out. I haaaaaaaaate bugs!


I hope you get your bugs out. The vacuum sounds good. Suck them all up.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of my mum's friends said she didn't know what my voice sounded like until I was over 20, because she had never heard me speak.
> :!:
> I have cheeky cats. I like kitties with attitude.


Me too! When I first met DH, they had a grey cat that would sit demurely on the newel post at the bottom of the stairs and ambush you as you walked past by jumping on your head!!! Bless!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I wonder if the stink bugs came in my patio door when I let the dog out and in. I was so grossed out I couldn't sleep and dog wanted out at 4:30. I had a time with son telling me off. He remember the past different than I remember it....hurt my feelings. Then the pull-out garbage cabinet got stuck and I can't put it in again. I need it repaired quick because dog will have garbage on the floor. Then my friend called I'd forgotten to meet her and another for lunch. She eas eorried something had happened to me because I never forget appointments. The bug issue had me off. I was upset from son's comments so couldn't meet them at all. Later she called to tell me our other friend's nephew found his wife dead! They lived in the lower apartment in her house. It was too late to call so tomorrow I will. I hope no more bugs get in!!


It might help to telephone a pest control person. They may be able to give some advice over the phone that will make you feel better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Changing meds was the best thing I did. I also lost a lot of weight. 😃😃😃


I'm glad that it worked for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I used the wrong brackets previously


Mum tried that once. The paint dribbled down her arm. There was more paint on her than on the wall, but that is normal for her. She always ends up more painted that what she is painting. It's the same with her hair colour. DD and I have to go wipe the walls, the sink and the floor of hair dye after she is finished.
I've found the cleanest paint applicator for mum is the sponges with the hard backing. She can't pick up too much paint at a time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No l wasn't, it was before l had my second coffee.


There's a lot of double posts here. KP must be getting more sensitive.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks darling, Sam has just come to pick up the kids and is going to tell them when they are all home. She has spent the day with Matt and his mum, everything is organised and she was glad to be there to help them decide what they wanted as they were both, naturally, in a daze. xxx


<Hug> to you, sorry for your loss.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Londy, my condolences to your friend.
> 
> We too have today lost a friend, who was a real character and will be missed, especially at RBL meetings. He was an amateur, but spent a lot of time onstage with a group called the Edwardians. They will really miss him, as will I. He used to entertain on my stage for Armed Forces Weekend.
> 
> And David Bowie as well.


Sorry for your loss too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I thought you would this one is mine :-D I just spent a bundle...sshhhh don't tell DH....on buying more beads to make this ring, because I was thinking about selling them you read my mind :lol:


I hope that selling the rings works out for you. They are lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It is becoming light out so I am going to sign off now and head to work.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Polly, sending you lots of hugs. Hope the bugs b...er off and your son behaves properly towards you. Sorry for your friends loss. xx


From me, too, Polly. Sending many warm and gentle hugs to you. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> blue sky and sunshine here again today. I'm off out shortly to meet my friends for lunch. If the weather holds I won't hurry back!


Hope you had a good afternoon & it remained a good day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> One of my mum's friends said she didn't know what my voice sounded like until I was over 20, because she had never heard me speak.
> :!:
> I have cheeky cats. I like kitties with attitude.


Not like the children today! I love cats too. Had 2 kittens, Burmise cross, they were so naughty, just had so much fun. The last one died last year aged 21 & still liked to play in old age, bit like us really!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> blue sky and sunshine here again today. I'm off out shortly to meet my friends for lunch. If the weather holds I won't hurry back!


Hi Saxy, we yad sun this morning too, now its raining again, but it was lught until about 4.30 x


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts.


It was cold and windy near the sea, so I came back home earlier than I would have!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you had a good afternoon & it remained a good day.


it has been a gorgeous day, but better in looking out. It was bitterly cold on the seafront and it's getting colder now the sun has gone down and there are few clouds.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.topcrochetpatterns.com/blog/20-tattoos-for-knitting-crochet-lovers

See anything you like?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I did OK at over 60's today. I won $2 and 4 pkt of biscuits and choc teacakes. However the mood was somber. We have lost one of our ladies. She went to the toilet on Saturday and never came back downstairs. What a way to go. Its the best for her but such a shock for the family. We never thought last week would be the last time we saw her.

My tooth is still going on and on....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.topcrochetpatterns.com/blog/20-tattoos-for-knitting-crochet-lovers
> 
> See anything you like?


Uggghhhh, sorry, really not my thing,wish I hadn't looked!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it has been a gorgeous day, but better in looking out. It was bitterly cold on the seafront and it's getting colder now the sun has gone down and there are few clouds.


It's been really cold here too, sent a child inside to get my hat when out on playground duty today, brrrrrrrr


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I did OK at over 60's today. I won $2 and 4 pkt of biscuits and choc teacakes. However the mood was somber. We have lost one of our ladies. She went to the toilet on Saturday and never came back downstairs. What a way to go. Its the best for her but such a shock for the family. We never thought last week would be the last time we saw her.
> 
> My tooth is still going on and on....


Good winnings, but sorry for the rest...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It was cold and windy near the sea, so I came back home earlier than I would have!


Yes, I bet it was, it was windy, cold and rainy too and I know you can double that at the seaside!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.topcrochetpatterns.com/blog/20-tattoos-for-knitting-crochet-lovers
> 
> See anything you like?


Hahahaha, thank you, they are stunning but a tiny little butterfly would do me!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I did OK at over 60's today. I won $2 and 4 pkt of biscuits and choc teacakes. However the mood was somber. We have lost one of our ladies. She went to the toilet on Saturday and never came back downstairs. What a way to go. Its the best for her but such a shock for the family. We never thought last week would be the last time we saw her.
> 
> My tooth is still going on and on....


Oh, so sorry about that Susan, makes you take stock, doesn't it?! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Uggghhhh, sorry, really not my thing,wish I hadn't looked!


Now IM going to have to look rebecca...hahahah


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Went to see The Danish Girl today, wasn't sure if I would like it or not but that Eddy Redmayne is such a brilliant actor, he made it compulsive viewing! True story too, of the first man to have a sex change op back in the 1930s. Sadly, he died. Dhs eyes were watering but I don't think it was sadness!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Now IM going to have to look rebecca...hahahah


Things like that make me feel a bit blugh...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Now IM going to have to look rebecca...hahahah


The tattoo;s are very good pieces of art, but why not draw them on paper instead of someones skin. They do nothing for me.....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Went to see The Danish Girl today, wasn't sure if I would like it or not but that Eddy Redmayne is such a brilliant actor, he made it compulsive viewing! True story too, of the first man to have a sex change op back in the 1930s. Sadly, he died. Dhs eyes were watering but I don't think it was sadness!!


Hmmmmmm (to the bit about your DHs eyes watering :?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> it has been a gorgeous day, but better in looking out. It was bitterly cold on the seafront and it's getting colder now the sun has gone down and there are few clouds.


I've just been to see my DD, they live in a block of flats, the building is not very nice on the outside but outside their front door is the river & London. It looked beautiful tonight, with the lights, but it was so cold up there really icy.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hmmmmmm (to the bit about your DHs eyes watering :?


That's a film I really want to see. Definitely will not be going with MrB!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Yippee we've eventually got here and guess what? Yes we got out of the taxi and it rained. It soon stopped though and the temperature is about 82F. A bit overcast but that's OK as full sun would be a bit overpowering straight away. Sorry you are all getting colder (I am really). Will now catch up with all my mail and may be back later if we are still awake. One thing I forgot to say on my last posting, back at home Hubby sorted the locks out on the car so they wouldn't drain the battery while we were away. Don't ask why or how I think it's a man thing. Went to get the car out of the garage, it wouldn't start, key disabled, I could see the look of sheer panic on his face. Out came the instruction book and he managed to do something that got it going. He didn't dare switch it off in case it refused to go again 'til we got to the airport. Not sure what will happen when we come home, that's his problem. Might see you later. Barny


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yippee we've eventually got here and guess what? Yes we got out of the taxi and it rained. It soon stopped though and the temperature is about 82F. A bit overcast but that's OK as full sun would be a bit overpowering straight away. Sorry you are all getting colder (I am really). Will now catch up with all my mail and may be back later if we are still awake. One thing I forgot to say on my last posting, back at home Hubby sorted the locks out on the car so they wouldn't drain the battery while we were away. Don't ask why or how I think it's a man thing. Went to get the car out of the garage, it wouldn't start, key disabled, I could see the look of sheer panic on his face. Out came the instruction book and he managed to do something that got it going. He didn't dare switch it off in case it refused to go again 'til we got to the airport. Not sure what will happen when we come home, that's his problem. Might see you later. Barny


Im glqad you had a safe journey.Dont talk about husbands and keys.....I could write a book. honestly. Have a great time and enjoy the heat. I would if I had a chance


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yippee we've eventually got here and guess what? Yes we got out of the taxi and it rained. It soon stopped though and the temperature is about 82F. A bit overcast but that's OK as full sun would be a bit overpowering straight away. Sorry you are all getting colder (I am really). Will now catch up with all my mail and may be back later if we are still awake. One thing I forgot to say on my last posting, back at home Hubby sorted the locks out on the car so they wouldn't drain the battery while we were away. Don't ask why or how I think it's a man thing. Went to get the car out of the garage, it wouldn't start, key disabled, I could see the look of sheer panic on his face. Out came the instruction book and he managed to do something that got it going. He didn't dare switch it off in case it refused to go again 'til we got to the airport. Not sure what will happen when we come home, that's his problem. Might see you later. Barny


Don't worry, it's a man thing as you said, well at least for the rest of the holiday. Just find a lounger, get out your kindle, drink something u my & have a wonderful time🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍍🍍🍍🍍🍍🍍🌞🌞🌞🌞🌞🌞


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.topcrochetpatterns.com/blog/20-tattoos-for-knitting-crochet-lovers
> 
> See anything you like?


Way to OTT for my taste. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad you arrived safely. At least your rain is warm! Have a wonderful time xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I did OK at over 60's today. I won $2 and 4 pkt of biscuits and choc teacakes. However the mood was somber. We have lost one of our ladies. She went to the toilet on Saturday and never came back downstairs. What a way to go. Its the best for her but such a shock for the family. We never thought last week would be the last time we saw her.
> 
> My tooth is still going on and on....


Sorry to hear about your friend xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's been really cold here too, sent a child inside to get my hat when out on playground duty today, brrrrrrrr


Hope you had scarh and gloves on too. Keep warm xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We have stink bugs here, but they don't come inside! They stay outside, where they are supposed to be! 😮


The computer says the bugs want to be out of the cold. They don't harm the home or bite or sting. But they are uuuuuugly! I wish they stay outside.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.topcrochetpatterns.com/blog/20-tattoos-for-knitting-crochet-lovers
> 
> See anything you like?


Number 6 but only because I love that movie!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The tattoo;s are very good pieces of art, but why not draw them on paper instead of someones skin. They do nothing for me.....


That's the way I feel about them too I think they would be just lovely on paper!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Sorry that you lost your friend Susan!

I have to go and make dinner now it is getting late I have been lazy because school starts back tomorrow!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good winnings, but sorry for the rest...


Me, too, Susan. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im glqad you had a safe journey.Dont talk about husbands and keys.....I could write a book. honestly. Have a great time and enjoy the heat. I would if I had a chance


Ditto from me, Barny. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Way to OTT for my taste. Xx


For me, too. I can't even talk myself into a small one in a hidden place much less something this way out there!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and cold and frosty Surrey. 

Off to the DIY store this morning to start looking at kitchen cabinets and other stuff. Then it's WI this evening, Think I will have to take some crochet as it is the meeting where we vote on resolutions and other boring stuff.

Hope everyone is having a good day. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, the sun is almost hurting my eyes. Its lovely to see it. We sre picking GS2 up tonight . Have a nice day whatever you do.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning everyone, It is 6.45 here and have just woken up after 11 hours solid sleep. I think we must have been tired !! The sun hasn't made it up over a bank of clouds yet but the sky is clear and I've been down to the beach just in my bathers to see if it was still there. Must admit it is a lot smaller than last year, the sea seems to be reclaiming it. We are 4 hours behind UK time so I expect you are all off doing your various things so have a good day, we will. Barny


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am ET and -13'C (9'F) We missed Knit Night last night. We got halfway to Peterborough and the road was too messy so we turned around and came home.
I was looking forward to it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and cold and frosty Surrey.
> 
> Off to the DIY store this morning to start looking at kitchen cabinets and other stuff. Then it's WI this evening, Think I will have to take some crochet as it is the meeting where we vote on resolutions and other boring stuff.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. xx


I'm taking the mitts for my co-worker to work today. I need to finish the ends and sew the cord on. Little projects are great.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I did OK at over 60's today. I won $2 and 4 pkt of biscuits and choc teacakes. However the mood was somber. We have lost one of our ladies. She went to the toilet on Saturday and never came back downstairs. What a way to go. Its the best for her but such a shock for the family. We never thought last week would be the last time we saw her.
> 
> My tooth is still going on and on....


Sorry about the loss of your friend.
I hope your tooth behaves itself soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.topcrochetpatterns.com/blog/20-tattoos-for-knitting-crochet-lovers
> 
> See anything you like?


I think several are beautiful. Would I get one, no way. They are way too big. (I couldn't do the needles either) I'd love these as temporary stick on tatoos.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it has been a gorgeous day, but better in looking out. It was bitterly cold on the seafront and it's getting colder now the sun has gone down and there are few clouds.


Stay in and stay warm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and I hope it will be so! Sorry for your blowy snow, I think we are due some and yet I have two rosebuds on the bush in the front garden, about to burst into life, bizarre!!! Be safe out there sweetie! xxx


Our magnolia bush has buds on it too. Only 2 months too early. Hopefully the cold temperatures won't kill them.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Me too! When I first met DH, they had a grey cat that would sit demurely on the newel post at the bottom of the stairs and ambush you as you walked past by jumping on your head!!! Bless!


I have a grey cat that sits demurely on the newel post at the bottom of the stairs until you come close. Then she turns her head upside down so you will scratch her chin. I don't know how she doesn't fall off in that position.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I've just been to see my DD, they live in a block of flats, the building is not very nice on the outside but outside their front door is the river & London. It looked beautiful tonight, with the lights, but it was so cold up there really icy.


I'm sure it is warm, cosy and homely inside and with a view of the river? Many would swap to be there!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yippee we've eventually got here and guess what? Yes we got out of the taxi and it rained. It soon stopped though and the temperature is about 82F. A bit overcast but that's OK as full sun would be a bit overpowering straight away. Sorry you are all getting colder (I am really). Will now catch up with all my mail and may be back later if we are still awake. One thing I forgot to say on my last posting, back at home Hubby sorted the locks out on the car so they wouldn't drain the battery while we were away. Don't ask why or how I think it's a man thing. Went to get the car out of the garage, it wouldn't start, key disabled, I could see the look of sheer panic on his face. Out came the instruction book and he managed to do something that got it going. He didn't dare switch it off in case it refused to go again 'til we got to the airport. Not sure what will happen when we come home, that's his problem. Might see you later. Barny


Rest up after your long trip dear, we don't want you exhausting yourself!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I have to sign off now. I need to get bundled up and drag the bins out before I head out to work.
Everyone have a great day and stay warm.
Except Judi, and Barny.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and cold and frosty Surrey.
> 
> Off to the DIY store this morning to start looking at kitchen cabinets and other stuff. Then it's WI this evening, Think I will have to take some crochet as it is the meeting where we vote on resolutions and other boring stuff.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. xx


Yeah, boring! Enjoy your crochet and *don't* put your hand up to volunteer for anything, you do enough!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, It is 6.45 here and have just woken up after 11 hours solid sleep. I think we must have been tired !! The sun hasn't made it up over a bank of clouds yet but the sky is clear and I've been down to the beach just in my bathers to see if it was still there. Must admit it is a lot smaller than last year, the sea seems to be reclaiming it. We are 4 hours behind UK time so I expect you are all off doing your various things so have a good day, we will. Barny


Perhaps the tide was in? :XD: Please make the most of it, it is darned cold here today and hearing about the beach and the sun and the sea might warm us up!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am ET and -13'C (9'F) We missed Knit Night last night. We got halfway to Peterborough and the road was too messy so we turned around and came home.
> I was looking forward to it.


Yeah but at least you stayed safe, the Knit Night will still be there when your weather improves! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a grey cat that sits demurely on the newel post at the bottom of the stairs until you come close. Then she turns her head upside down so you will scratch her chin. I don't know how she doesn't fall off in that position.


Wouldn't it be great to have the grace and balance of a cat?!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from the diy store and trying to warm myself up with a bowl of homemade mushroom soup. Got some good ideas of what I might need when we redo the kitchen and also a doormat with a cat on it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, It is 6.45 here and have just woken up after 11 hours solid sleep. I think we must have been tired !! The sun hasn't made it up over a bank of clouds yet but the sky is clear and I've been down to the beach just in my bathers to see if it was still there. Must admit it is a lot smaller than last year, the sea seems to be reclaiming it. We are 4 hours behind UK time so I expect you are all off doing your various things so have a good day, we will. Barny


Sounds wonderful, any chance of some photos? Enjoy yourself. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah but at least you stayed safe, the Knit Night will still be there when your weather improves! xxxx


What she said, better safe than sorry. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the diy store and trying to warm myself up with a bowl of homemade mushroom soup. Got some good ideas of what I might need when we redo the kitchen and also a doormat with a cat on it!


The cat sat on the mat? Shame it's not a real one!! When are you doing your kitchen and what are you having?!!xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The cat sat on the mat? Shame it's not a real one!! When are you doing your kitchen and what are you having?!!xxxx


Going to put new units in and have an oven that is not on the floor, just getting some ideas together at the moment, might even redo the conservatory and move the kitchen out there! It will probably be ages in the planning. Thought you might like the idea of the cat door mat, still working on getting a real one. xxx

ps. How's the gks?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and cold and frosty Surrey.
> 
> Off to the DIY store this morning to start looking at kitchen cabinets and other stuff. Then it's WI this evening, Think I will have to take some crochet as it is the meeting where we vote on resolutions and other boring stuff.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. xx


Darn! Double post!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and cold and frosty Surrey.
> 
> Off to the DIY store this morning to start looking at kitchen cabinets and other stuff. Then it's WI this evening, Think I will have to take some crochet as it is the meeting where we vote on resolutions and other boring stuff.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. xx


Good morning back to you (although you are well into the afternoon now)!  We have miserable weather here this morning. Yuck!!! Mr. Ric and I had a nice little getaway. Just drove down south a bit and explored some areas south of where my family live that we've never driven around in, then stayed in an old hotel down that way before heading back north on some backroads yesterday. Was a fun little time away. Today I'm meeting up with a knitting friend mid-day for coffee and a visit. Haven't seen her for a few months due to her very busy schedule. Will be fun to catch up with her.  Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, It is 6.45 here and have just woken up after 11 hours solid sleep. I think we must have been tired !! The sun hasn't made it up over a bank of clouds yet but the sky is clear and I've been down to the beach just in my bathers to see if it was still there. Must admit it is a lot smaller than last year, the sea seems to be reclaiming it. We are 4 hours behind UK time so I expect you are all off doing your various things so have a good day, we will. Barny


You definitely must have needed it! Sounds very lovely where you are! I know you're thoroughly enjoying yourselves.  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Going to put new units in and have an oven that is not on the floor, just getting some ideas together at the moment, might even redo the conservatory and move the kitchen out there! It will probably be ages in the planning. Thought you might like the idea of the cat door mat, still working on getting a real one. xxx
> 
> ps. How's the gks?


Fine thanks, Matt took them down to give nanny some hugs last night and I think that helped everyone! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am ET and -13'C (9'F) We missed Knit Night last night. We got halfway to Peterborough and the road was too messy so we turned around and came home.
> I was looking forward to it.


Brrrrr. Stay safe! Too bad, though, that you had to miss your knitting night. That's a disappointment.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry about the loss of your friend.
> I hope your tooth behaves itself soon.


Me, too, Susan!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Going to put new units in and have an oven that is not on the floor, just getting some ideas together at the moment, might even redo the conservatory and move the kitchen out there! It will probably be ages in the planning. Thought you might like the idea of the cat door mat, still working on getting a real one. xxx
> 
> ps. How's the gks?


It will all look so different!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Fine thanks, Matt took them down to give nanny some hugs last night and I think that helped everyone! Xxxx


That's great that he did that for both his mum and the children. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great that he did that for both his mum and the children. xxxooo


It was! The next hurdle is whether they attend the funeral or not  xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was! The next hurdle is whether they attend the funeral or not  xxxx


That's a tough decision. I think they are both old enough but is it necessary? Part of me says yes and another part says no. But if it's treated as a celebration of his life, it would probably be good for them to attend. What are your thoughts?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I did OK at over 60's today. I won $2 and 4 pkt of biscuits and choc teacakes. However the mood was somber. We have lost one of our ladies. She went to the toilet on Saturday and never came back downstairs. What a way to go. Its the best for her but such a shock for the family. We never thought last week would be the last time we saw her.
> 
> My tooth is still going on and on....


What a horrible shock. Were you very close?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I bet it was, it was windy, cold and rainy too and I know you can double that at the seaside!!


No rain. Only a drop or two today either; and the western clouds are bright pink ATM.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a tough decision. I think they are both old enough but is it necessary? Part of me says yes and another part says no. But if it's treated as a celebration of his life, it would probably be good for them to attend. What are your thoughts?


Hmmm, my two were the same age when my dad died and I didn't even think of letting them go. They had no feelings either way but times have changed and I don't think it will be a sombre affair. Also, we will be there to take them out if anyone gets too upset!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Our magnolia bush has buds on it too. Only 2 months too early. Hopefully the cold temperatures won't kill them.


We have lots of bulbs coming up, hope they survive the snow when it arrives.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, my two were the same age when my dad died and I didn't even think of letting them go. They had no feelings either way but times have changed and I don't think it will be a sombre affair. Also, we will be there to take them out if anyone gets too upset!


My girls went to their grandad's funeral, they found it sad but have happy memories of the day itself as they talked to lots of people about their grandad.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Home again from the dental hospital. I have to have an operation on the bone in my mouth. It's horrible what they need to do but the dentist said it will be fine, not take too long & all I'll have is a swollen mouth & stitches. As you can imagine I'm not looking forward it at all. Now waiting for the date.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We have lots of bulbs coming up, hope they survive the snow when it arrives.


I hope so too! Bet it won't kill off my pesky Bluebells which are already rearing their annoying little heads! I know, Bluebells are lovely but they take over my entire garden if I let them and Google says you can never ever completely get rid of them, aarrgghhhhh!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Home again from the dental hospital. I have to have an operation on the bone in my mouth. It's horrible what they need to do but the dentist said it will be fine, not take too long & all I'll have is a swollen mouth & stitches. As you can imagine I'm not looking forward it at all. Now waiting for the date.


Oh dear I hope it will all go well, I have to get ready for my dentist appt.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Home again from the dental hospital. I have to have an operation on the bone in my mouth. It's horrible what they need to do but the dentist said it will be fine, not take too long & all I'll have is a swollen mouth & stitches. As you can imagine I'm not looking forward it at all. Now waiting for the date.


Poor Sam has had some of that, they are now talking about taking a bone graft from her thigh to supplement her jaw bone! Apparently it is not too painful at all so be brave, your mouth will be better for it!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Rest up after your long trip dear, we don't want you exhausting yourself!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


OK I promise to try and take it easy, had a hard first day though. Down on the beach 9.15, managed to get to the restaurant for lunch, back to chalet for a break from the sun, back down to beach at 2 until 4.15, did a bit of shopping, now relaxing in chalet. I'm quite exhausted. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Home again from the dental hospital. I have to have an operation on the bone in my mouth. It's horrible what they need to do but the dentist said it will be fine, not take too long & all I'll have is a swollen mouth & stitches. As you can imagine I'm not looking forward it at all. Now waiting for the date.


I feel for you, dentists and I have never got on. I'd go through anything than that, hope you are braver than me.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> OK I promise to try and take it easy, had a hard first day though. Down on the beach 9.15, managed to get to the restaurant for lunch, back to chalet for a break from the sun, back down to beach at 2 until 4.15, did a bit of shopping, now relaxing in chalet. I'm quite exhausted. :lol: :lol:


Wow you all know how to take vacations I am lucky if I can get DH to spend a week somewhere much less 5 weeks, I might have to try this sometime without him could be fun. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looks lovely we still have some snow on the ground and it is sooooo cold here!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I have to have another root canal done, no big surprise but it is now or the loose the tooth and I don't want to do that.

I have to go and clean something I guess.......if I have to and apparently I have to...

Love and hugs to you all
Binky


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I hope so too! Bet it won't kill off my pesky Bluebells which are already rearing their annoying little heads! I know, Bluebells are lovely but they take over my entire garden if I let them and Google says you can never ever completely get rid of them, aarrgghhhhh!!!


I got rid of mine, had a patio laid on top of them, but I miss them, I'll take some if you want rid?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning back to you (although you are well into the afternoon now)!  We have miserable weather here this morning. Yuck!!! Mr. Ric and I had a nice little getaway. Just drove down south a bit and explored some areas south of where my family live that we've never driven around in, then stayed in an old hotel down that way before heading back north on some backroads yesterday. Was a fun little time away. Today I'm meeting up with a knitting friend mid-day for coffee and a visit. Haven't seen her for a few months due to her very busy schedule. Will be fun to catch up with her.  Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!  xxxooo


So pleased you enjoyed your break, I think a couple of days away are great. We intend doing that this year, got one booked for March.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning back to you (although you are well into the afternoon now)!  We have miserable weather here this morning. Yuck!!! Mr. Ric and I had a nice little getaway. Just drove down south a bit and explored some areas south of where my family live that we've never driven around in, then stayed in an old hotel down that way before heading back north on some backroads yesterday. Was a fun little time away. Today I'm meeting up with a knitting friend mid-day for coffee and a visit. Haven't seen her for a few months due to her very busy schedule. Will be fun to catch up with her.  Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!  xxxooo


So pleased you enjoyed your break, I think a couple of days away are great. We intend doing that this year, got one booked for March.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Poor Sam has had some of that, they are now talking about taking a bone graft from her thigh to supplement her jaw bone! Apparently it is not too painful at all so be brave, your mouth will be better for it!! xxxx


I know it's got to be done, be glad when it's over.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> OK I promise to try and take it easy, had a hard first day though. Down on the beach 9.15, managed to get to the restaurant for lunch, back to chalet for a break from the sun, back down to beach at 2 until 4.15, did a bit of shopping, now relaxing in chalet. I'm quite exhausted. :lol: :lol:


Look at that blue sky! Enjoy & relax.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> OK I promise to try and take it easy, had a hard first day though. Down on the beach 9.15, managed to get to the restaurant for lunch, back to chalet for a break from the sun, back down to beach at 2 until 4.15, did a bit of shopping, now relaxing in chalet. I'm quite exhausted. :lol: :lol:


Very nice! Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I hope so too! Bet it won't kill off my pesky Bluebells which are already rearing their annoying little heads! I know, Bluebells are lovely but they take over my entire garden if I let them and Google says you can never ever completely get rid of them, aarrgghhhhh!!!


You can send us some of them, ever since we've moved in we've tried to grow them in our little wooded area. We have about a dozen so far.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning back to you (although you are well into the afternoon now)!  We have miserable weather here this morning. Yuck!!! Mr. Ric and I had a nice little getaway. Just drove down south a bit and explored some areas south of where my family live that we've never driven around in, then stayed in an old hotel down that way before heading back north on some backroads yesterday. Was a fun little time away. Today I'm meeting up with a knitting friend mid-day for coffee and a visit. Haven't seen her for a few months due to her very busy schedule. Will be fun to catch up with her.  Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!  xxxooo


Glad you had a nice break, sounds like a bit of an adventure. Shame about the weather.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Fine thanks, Matt took them down to give nanny some hugs last night and I think that helped everyone! Xxxx


Hugs give so much comfort to everyon , here's some for you (((())))xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, boring! Enjoy your crochet and *don't* put your hand up to volunteer for anything, you do enough!!! xxxxx


Didn't volunteer for anything as l was too busy doing some crochet👍💜x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It will all look so different!


Eventually xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I wonder if the stink bugs came in my patio door when I let the dog out and in. I was so grossed out I couldn't sleep and dog wanted out at 4:30. I had a time with son telling me off. He remember the past different than I remember it....hurt my feelings. Then the pull-out garbage cabinet got stuck and I can't put it in again. I need it repaired quick because dog will have garbage on the floor. Then my friend called I'd forgotten to meet her and another for lunch. She eas eorried something had happened to me because I never forget appointments. The bug issue had me off. I was upset from son's comments so couldn't meet them at all. Later she called to tell me our other friend's nephew found his wife dead! They lived in the lower apartment in her house. It was too late to call so tomorrow I will. I hope no more bugs get in!!


Hi Polly, I was doing a stink bug search, and came across this site:-

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2015/04/03/stink-bug-season-get-rid/25273925/

I posted it, incase there *might possibly* be a treatment that is suitable for a non-professional to use, to (almost totally) exclude the insect from inside your house; even if you get an exterminator in to do the initial major extermination. Something on the above site, might be all you need, to maintain the bug barrier ........... I hope so, anyway! 😆


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, my two were the same age when my dad died and I didn't even think of letting them go. They had no feelings either way but times have changed and I don't think it will be a sombre affair. Also, we will be there to take them out if anyone gets too upset!


Personally l think it is a good idea , as you say you will be there and it will give them an opportunity to say goodbye with the rest of the family.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> OK I promise to try and take it easy, had a had first day though. Down on the beach 9.15, managed to get to the restaurant for lunch, back to chalet for a break from the sun, back down to beach at 2 until 4.15, did a bit of shopping, now relaxing in chalet. I'm quite exhausted. :lol: :lol:


That looks lovely, just right for relaxing. Do you swim in the sea?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> They are onthe computer..they are called stinkbugs. It says not to crush them because they give an odor that calls more bugs. They don't advise pest control for I don't know what reason. They say put soap in water helps drown them or use a vacuum and put the ones sucked up into a sealed plastic bag. Score is bugs 0 / me 3 ....so far  in spring I will get pest control to go around the foundation. Might keep tics out. I haaaaaaaaate bugs!


Pest control is not advised, because the dying insects are able to emit some sort of call (either via sound, or odour), I did read something about that, but I now only remember the tiny bit that I put in here. I hope you find something that is successful!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I like cheeky! My childhood we were taught to be seen but not heard and it took years of adulthood to get a bit cheeky. I'm still so shy I couldn't stop to be cute when a gent asked my name. Cheeky is under rated


I always thought that I was an Introvert, but a lot of people (who have known me for a very long time) are adamant that I am *DEFINITELY* not Introverted. They think I am an Extrovert, because I am able to hold a conversation (of sorts) with them and I don't head away from everyone, but they cannot see what is going on in my head. I am like the water fowl, all calmness on the Public front, and paddling frantically, under the radar. I have had to teach myself how to maintain that calm exterior, I don't think that I am shy, even though I used to describe myself as that, but that was before I knew about Intro, and Extra - verted


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, a much brighter day here as well, so far. Collecting A from nursery today. My DD has to go for an appt so will have O too. Only problem there is less than hour between collecting A & taking O to school, I so wish they went to the same nurser at the same time! DD has been asked to go to hospital this afternoon for a 'party' it's with the health team who cared for her during her pregnancy. It will be good for her to see the people who helped her so much. Just hope Felix behaves himself, she is excited to show him off!


That is a wonderful thing, that the nurses are doing. Your DD MUST be feeling quite special. 👍👏👍👏


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Didn't volunteer for anything as l was too busy doing some crochet👍💜x


👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> That looks lovely, just right for relaxing. Do you swim in the sea?


Yes but haven't braved that. Not that it is all that cold but I haven't been too hot to go in yet.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> That is a wonderful thing, that the nurses are doing. Your DD MUST be feeling quite special. 👍👏👍👏


She was looked after by a group who help mums who have had mental health problems or are depressed. They are an amazing team. Yesterday was their 10th anniversary. They had wanted to pack the place out with 'their' babies but it would not have been possible. Anyway her nurses asked her & another mum. Kaz met the local Mayor & lots of 'suits' as she put it. Baby Felix was awake the whole time & was much admired. Another thing for her to write in his diary.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> blue sky and sunshine here again today. I'm off out shortly to meet my friends for lunch. If the weather holds I won't hurry back!


I hope the weather holds up for you, enjoy lunch with your friends!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> OK I promise to try and take it easy, had a hard first day though. Down on the beach 9.15, managed to get to the restaurant for lunch, back to chalet for a break from the sun, back down to beach at 2 until 4.15, did a bit of shopping, now relaxing in chalet. I'm quite exhausted. :lol: :lol:


Ah, beautiful and warm sunshine! Sorry your day was such a struggle!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So far, so good, hope you have a pleasant journey dear!! xxx


Same from me too, Barny xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It is becoming light out so I am going to sign off now and head to work.
> Everyone have a good day.


Hope your day was a good one!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I did OK at over 60's today. I won $2 and 4 pkt of biscuits and choc teacakes. However the mood was somber. We have lost one of our ladies. She went to the toilet on Saturday and never came back downstairs. What a way to go. Its the best for her but such a shock for the family. We never thought last week would be the last time we saw her.
> 
> My tooth is still going on and on....


I'm sorry for you and the other ladies. I'd rather go fast than linger in a hospital bed but sad she won't be with you all having a good time. Would I be disrespectful to tell you a joke about a funeral to try to cheer you?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The computer says the bugs want to be out of the cold. They don't harm the home or bite or sting. But they are uuuuuugly! I wish they stay outside.


At knitting group I found out these bugs FLY...omg!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I got a fortune cookie that says "live each day as though it were your last" scared me cause it sounds like I'm on my last day so I opened another which says "the problems of today will be buried by the sands of time" don't like the word buried and sands of time sounds scary too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am ET and -13'C (9'F) We missed Knit Night last night. We got halfway to Peterborough and the road was too messy so we turned around and came home.
> I was looking forward to it.


It's disappointing. I couldn't go to my meeting due to slippery road. Today I woke late and disappointed I got to my knitting group late. Better luck next time for us both.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the diy store and trying to warm myself up with a bowl of homemade mushroom soup. Got some good ideas of what I might need when we redo the kitchen and also a doormat with a cat on it!


My cabinet won't close and the store needs the cabinet name which I have not found yet. Keep the name for future use. 
My dog ate 9 chocolate marshmallow cookies I left on the table. Hope she will be ok. 
I'm going to a sewing shop to brave the quilt pattern with help from the owner. I've not used this machine because it's a Singer reproduction and I'm afraid I will damage it. What use is a sewing machine unused for sewing? I'm going to bite a bullet and use it!!
I'm so tired my eyes are closing but I need to put the dog out around 11:00 as she is use to. It's 9:00 so I'm setting an alarm and snoozing.
I went to 3 stores who should sell stationary but all they have is paper for a printer. Finally had to pay $13 for over size memo sheets. I need to put a note in the sympathy card to my friend whose dear neighbor died. My other friend's nephew's wife died. So much sadness. Don't people write letters anymore? I guess I've not in a while as I think of it. 
I oukdnt get the mystery book and the group meets next Wednesday. One knitting lady was returning hers so I Checked it out but need to read fast which is hard since I read slowly.
I bought a powerball ticket. Future billionaire here!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I feel for you, dentists and I have never got on. I'd go through anything than that, hope you are braver than me.


My thinking is ...if it doesn't bother you, leave it be. Lately I think doctors are like garage men, the more they can fix, the more money they make. I'm sure I have a bad attitude.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its pitch black outside and raining. I'm up at 7.30am, Been feeling a little nauseus so I'm having some fruit juice and a sit by the radiator.Today we are planning to go out for lunch and then see if we can pick up a bathroom carpet.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm sorry for you and the other ladies. I'd rather go fast than linger in a hospital bed but sad she won't be with you all having a good time. Would I be disrespectful to tell you a joke about a funeral to try to cheer you?


I can always enjoy a joke. No matter what the situation is.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My thinking is ...if it doesn't bother you, leave it be. Lately I think doctors are like garage men, the more they can fix, the more money they make. I'm sure I have a bad attitude.


I totally agree with you jolly...I wish I'd stayed away from her. But needs must. Id rather have a 9lb 3oz baby any day.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Polly, I was doing a stink bug search, and came across this site:-
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2015/04/03/stink-bug-season-get-rid/25273925/
> 
> I posted it, incase there *might possibly* be a treatment that is suitable for a non-professional to use, to (almost totally) exclude the insect from inside your house; even if you get an exterminator in to do the initial major extermination. Something on the above site, might be all you need, to maintain the bug barrier ........... I hope so, anyway! 😆


I read this and got useful info. Thank you. Odd that pesticides don't work, not that I'm interested in using pesticides, bad for birds. I haven't seen another since that day so I hope I've gotten rid of the problem. I didn't squish them because I can't kill anything so I avoided the stink. 
I fell asleep at 9:30 woke up at 11:30 going to try to sleep again because I scheduled the sewing shop and need to be up 8ish.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.topcrochetpatterns.com/blog/20-tattoos-for-knitting-crochet-lovers
> 
> See anything you like?


They are brilliant, never thought of getting knitting tats, might just look into it, but that would take funds away from my fibres! 😐😯


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I totally agree with you jolly...I wish I'd stayed away from her. But needs must. Id rather have a 9lb 3oz baby any day.


Morning Susan, hope you are feeling less nauseous now. I'm just having a coffee in bed xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Still cold here. Im having a couple of friends round this morning to sort some songs out for our singing group. Then another one coming round to sort out knitting! It's all go here. Catch you later xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I got rid of mine, had a patio laid on top of them, but I miss them, I'll take some if you want rid?


I'll give it ago but the only ones that keep coming back are very deep-rooted now and won't give up easily!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hugs give so much comfort to everyon , here's some for you (((())))xx


Thank you darling, always glad to have hugs, especially from you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Didn't volunteer for anything as l was too busy doing some crochet👍💜x


Good girl, you keep your head down!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I always thought that I was an Introvert, but a lot of people (who have known me for a very long time) are adamant that I am *DEFINITELY* not Introverted. They think I am an Extrovert, because I am able to hold a conversation (of sorts) with them and I don't head away from everyone, but they cannot see what is going on in my head. I am like the water fowl, all calmness on the Public front, and paddling frantically, under the radar. I have had to teach myself how to maintain that calm exterior, I don't think that I am shy, even though I used to describe myself as that, but that was before I knew about Intro, and Extra - verted


Very hard to be a shy nurse, I would think! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> She was looked after by a group who help mums who have had mental health problems or are depressed. They are an amazing team. Yesterday was their 10th anniversary. They had wanted to pack the place out with 'their' babies but it would not have been possible. Anyway her nurses asked her & another mum. Kaz met the local Mayor & lots of 'suits' as she put it. Baby Felix was awake the whole time & was much admired. Another thing for her to write in his diary.


Oh that sounds lovely, so glad she is all better now and enjoying little Felix!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My cabinet won't close and the store needs the cabinet name which I have not found yet. Keep the name for future use.
> My dog ate 9 chocolate marshmallow cookies I left on the table. Hope she will be ok.
> I'm going to a sewing shop to brave the quilt pattern with help from the owner. I've not used this machine because it's a Singer reproduction and I'm afraid I will damage it. What use is a sewing machine unused for sewing? I'm going to bite a bullet and use it!!
> I'm so tired my eyes are closing but I need to put the dog out around 11:00 as she is use to. It's 9:00 so I'm setting an alarm and snoozing.
> ...


Hope your doggy was ok after the chocolate binge! I find the same here with stationary but there are a few shops that still sell it here, I'd send you some if I knew where you lived!! :lol: Hope you get to use your sewing machine, if the shop owner can help, as you say, not worth having a no-sew sewing machine! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

If you are wondering who the lady in my avatar is, it's me, of course! Was having a laugh with the kids about my horrible short haircut and just to make them laugh, I put this old wig on! It's an improvement but not very comfortable!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If you are wondering who the lady in my avatar is, it's me, of course! Was having a laugh with the kids about my horrible short haircut and just to make them laugh, I put this old wig on! It's an improvement but not very comfortable!!


I like the short white version of your hair so much better! Beautiful lady either way because of the heart and soul beating therein.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:15 am ET and -9'C (16'F) We had more snow last night so I will need to sweep the car off before I can drive away.
My 2 girl-kitties are working together to keep me from knitting. One sits on my lap and the other is draped over my shoulder and I don't get anything done. I'm going to have to start sitting at the dining room table to get any knitting done.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If you are wondering who the lady in my avatar is, it's me, of course! Was having a laugh with the kids about my horrible short haircut and just to make them laugh, I put this old wig on! It's an improvement but not very comfortable!!


I'd like a nice wig like that. It would improve the thickness of my hair. It's so fine now.
You know you are going to have to post the "bad haircut" now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very long day yesterday, but starting the downhill slope today!! Probably only a month or so to go and the projects will all be accomplished. I got this project around 11/11 so have been at it for 2 months and it seems like I've been there forever having to come up to speed so quickly. It certainly has kept me out of trouble and everything else in life...but the money has paid off the furniture and carpet and will be there for when I have time to finish the drapes. Plus a little extra for a trip...hmmmmm, someplace warmer sounds pretty good about now. 20F degrees out there this a.m. but no snow in the forecast.

Love to all...miss the chatting, but will be back in due time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its pitch black outside and raining. I'm up at 7.30am, Been feeling a little nauseus so I'm having some fruit juice and a sit by the radiator.Today we are planning to go out for lunch and then see if we can pick up a bathroom carpet.


I hope your tum behaves. Feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My thinking is ...if it doesn't bother you, leave it be. Lately I think doctors are like garage men, the more they can fix, the more money they make. I'm sure I have a bad attitude.


Up here, GPs are paid by the government per patient visit. My mum's doc has had her make an appointment for a prescription renewal. What a waste of time and resources.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My cabinet won't close and the store needs the cabinet name which I have not found yet. Keep the name for future use.
> My dog ate 9 chocolate marshmallow cookies I left on the table. Hope she will be ok.
> I'm going to a sewing shop to brave the quilt pattern with help from the owner. I've not used this machine because it's a Singer reproduction and I'm afraid I will damage it. What use is a sewing machine unused for sewing? I'm going to bite a bullet and use it!!
> I'm so tired my eyes are closing but I need to put the dog out around 11:00 as she is use to. It's 9:00 so I'm setting an alarm and snoozing.
> ...


Can you call or email a vet to ask about the dog. I think there is something that they can give that counteracts the chocolate toxins. It's funny how only people and some monkeys can eat chocolate.
I just heard that the winning powerball tickets were sold in Florida, California and Tennessee. At that jackpot, I'd be happy with the lesser prizes.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's disappointing. I couldn't go to my meeting due to slippery road. Today I woke late and disappointed I got to my knitting group late. Better luck next time for us both.


I knew that I would miss a few since my LYS is half and hour drive away. Better luck next time to both of us.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I got a fortune cookie that says "live each day as though it were your last" scared me cause it sounds like I'm on my last day so I opened another which says "the problems of today will be buried by the sands of time" don't like the word buried and sands of time sounds scary too.


I had a fortune cookie once that said "Are you kidding? Take another fortune cookie?" I laughed so hard that people at the chinese food restaurant were looking at me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hope your day was a good one!


A boring day is a good day


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go brush off my car so I am leaving now.
Everyone have a great (boring  ) day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive decided not to go out today. The weather is terrible. My wheelie bins have taken a good hammering. The wind is gale force and the rain is lashing against the windows. Ive just sat here and played "spider". I just cant be bothered today. I think we'll have jacket potatoes for our meal.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good winnings, but sorry for the rest...


Susan ..... I will second this post! Tried to think what to say, but my words always seem to be a companies by hobnailed boots, when it comes to this type of happening. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's been really cold here too, sent a child inside to get my hat when out on playground duty today, brrrrrrrr


Looks like your winter has decided to show itself, but hopefully the spring will not be tardy in arriving! 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I bet it was, it was windy, cold and rainy too and I know you can double that at the seaside!!


It has been cold and windy here also, and we even had a bit of rain. I am hoping that the region's being devestated by fires, around my country, will get a decent amount of rain, to help reduce the fires!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, thank you, they are stunning but a tiny little butterfly would do me!!!


You could do a tiny knitted butterfly! 😉


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like the short white version of your hair so much better! Beautiful lady either way because of the heart and soul beating therein.


Awww, thank you Jeanette, that's so sweet - but it's blonde!!!!! Love you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:15 am ET and -9'C (16'F) We had more snow last night so I will need to sweep the car off before I can drive away.
> My 2 girl-kitties are working together to keep me from knitting. One sits on my lap and the other is draped over my shoulder and I don't get anything done. I'm going to have to start sitting at the dining room table to get any knitting done.


You might have more luck teaching the kitties to knit!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd like a nice wig like that. It would improve the thickness of my hair. It's so fine now.
> You know you are going to have to post the "bad haircut" now.


Well, ok but you are only going to say it's lovely because you're all so nice! I think it must have grown a bit since last Friday because I am getting to grips with it now but it is very short at the sides and the back and _I don't like it!!_


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very long day yesterday, but starting the downhill slope today!! Probably only a month or so to go and the projects will all be accomplished. I got this project around 11/11 so have been at it for 2 months and it seems like I've been there forever having to come up to speed so quickly. It certainly has kept me out of trouble and everything else in life...but the money has paid off the furniture and carpet and will be there for when I have time to finish the drapes. Plus a little extra for a trip...hmmmmm, someplace warmer sounds pretty good about now. 20F degrees out there this a.m. but no snow in the forecast.
> 
> Love to all...miss the chatting, but will be back in due time.


Sounds like it was a good idea short term if it has allowed you to do some things you might otherwise have had to wait for and a nice trip at the end of it all - brilliant!! Also a nice little ego boost to know you've still 'got it'! You should try St Martin's, I hear it's lovely and warm over there!! :lol: We look forward to seeing you back here more often very soon! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You could do a tiny knitted butterfly! 😉


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, ok but you are only going to say it's lovely because you're all so nice! I think it must have grown a bit since last Friday because I am getting to grips with it now but it is very short at the sides and the back and _I don't like it!!_


I know you think it is too short, but it will grow and you are right you are lovely whatever your hair length xxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Up here, GPs are paid by the government per patient visit. My mum's doc has had her make an appointment for a prescription renewal. What a waste of time and resources.


I totally agree with that I don't know why I have to go in just to have them right the same prescription out since it is maintenance medication, it would be different if they actually ran some tests..but nope just have to be out $35 to get the same meds.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It has been cold and windy here also, and we even had a bit of rain. I am hoping that the region's being devestated by fires, around my country, will get a decent amount of rain, to help reduce the fires!


I hope so to!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If you are wondering who the lady in my avatar is, it's me, of course! Was having a laugh with the kids about my horrible short haircut and just to make them laugh, I put this old wig on! It's an improvement but not very comfortable!!


I like it!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like the short white version of your hair so much better! Beautiful lady either way because of the heart and soul beating therein.


Me, too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, ok but you are only going to say it's lovely because you're all so nice! I think it must have grown a bit since last Friday because I am getting to grips with it now but it is very short at the sides and the back and _I don't like it!!_


It is short but you look lovely and it will grow very quick!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I know you think it is too short, but it will grow and you are right you are lovely whatever your hair length xxxxxxxxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I know you think it is too short, but it will grow and you are right you are lovely whatever your hair length xxxxxxxxx


    Fank you everyone, you are far too nice to me!!!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well my mom is out of surgery it took 3 1\2 hours but she is in recovery I am going to try and go see her later when she is in her room.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Weve had snow today, although where we are it hasnt laid yet. 50 miles from us had the gritters out last night, then (wait for it) (this is the excuse) the rain came and washed all the grit away so there was chaos on the roads this morning. DH and myself watched snooker this afternoon as I couldnt be bothered to do anything. I'm feeling a bit better now but waiting for bedtime.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well my mom is out of surgery it took 3 1\2 hours but she is in recovery I am going to try and go see her later when she is in her room.


Oh wow, did I miss that? What was the reason for the op? Very best wishes to her for a swift and complete recovery!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Weve had snow today, although where we are it hasnt laid yet. 50 miles from us had the gritters out last night, then (wait for it) (this is the excuse) the rain came and washed all the grit away so there was chaos on the roads this morning. DH and myself watched snooker this afternoon as I couldnt be bothered to do anything. I'm feeling a bit better now but waiting for bedtime.


Just one of those days love, hope you feel more like yourself tomorrow! x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I know you think it is too short, but it will grow and you are right you are lovely whatever your hair length xxxxxxxxx


I second,third and fourth that...Your hair will grow but your heart cant get any bigger. :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well my mom is out of surgery it took 3 1\2 hours but she is in recovery I am going to try and go see her later when she is in her room.


What have I missed? I didnt know your mam was in hospital. Sorry to have not sent best wishes. Sending them now.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I second,third and fourth that...Your hair will grow but your heart cant get any bigger. :roll:


Thank you! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, did I miss that? What was the reason for the op? Very best wishes to her for a swift and complete recovery!! xxx


The main artery in her leg was blocked so they made small incisions all the way down and equal intervals and bypassed it, she will be in the hospital for three days I think, you didn't miss it I am so scatter brained lately that I don't think I mentioned it. :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What have I missed? I didnt know your mam was in hospital. Sorry to have not sent best wishes. Sending them now.


Thank you! I think i forgot to say something about it with all things considered my brain is not here right now.. :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The main artery in her leg was blocked so they made small incisions all the way down and equal intervals and bypassed it, she will be in the hospital for three days I think, you didn't miss it I am so scatter brained lately that I don't think I mentioned it. :roll:


Sending loads of healing hugs to your Mum xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like it was a good idea short term if it has allowed you to do some things you might otherwise have had to wait for and a nice trip at the end of it all - brilliant!! Also a nice little ego boost to know you've still 'got it'! You should try St Martin's, I hear it's lovely and warm over there!! :lol: We look forward to seeing you back here more often very soon! xxxxx


Yes it is lovely and warm here although it has been cloudy most of the day. Had an hour on the beach this morning but the wind got up and we were getting blown off our sunbeds so have spent the day in our "back garden", reading and knitting.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it is lovely and warm here although it has been cloudy most of the day. Had an hour on the beach this morning but the wind got up and we were getting blown off our sunbeds so have spent the day in our "back garden", reading and knitting.


Sounds idyllic, keep on enjoying it for all of us!! 🌍


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well, ok but you are only going to say it's lovely because you're all so nice! I think it must have grown a bit since last Friday because I am getting to grips with it now but it is very short at the sides and the back and _I don't like it!!_


I like it! Your hair seems to grow so quickly it will soon grow. If you really don't like it at least it's cold & you can wear a hat! I'm getting mine cut again next week


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well my mom is out of surgery it took 3 1\2 hours but she is in recovery I am going to try and go see her later when she is in her room.


I know you said and, sadly, I don't remember - why did she have surgery. Glad she's out of surgery and in recovery. Will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just one of those days love, hope you feel more like yourself tomorrow! x


Me, too, Susan!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it is lovely and warm here although it has been cloudy most of the day. Had an hour on the beach this morning but the wind got up and we were getting blown off our sunbeds so have spent the day in our "back garden", reading and knitting.


Absolutely a lovely way to spend a lazy day!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it is lovely and warm here although it has been cloudy most of the day. Had an hour on the beach this morning but the wind got up and we were getting blown off our sunbeds so have spent the day in our "back garden", reading and knitting.


Some back garden. Looks wonderful, enjoy your day xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Pest control is not advised, because the dying insects are able to emit some sort of call (either via sound, or odour), I did read something about that, but I now only remember the tiny bit that I put in here. I hope you find something that is successful!


I read as you said, the odor draws more. It suggests a hand vacuum and putting them in air tight plastic bag when disposing or soapy water drowns them. Worse news: friend says they fly!! Oh dear! I have not seen another since that night. Yay! I'm thinking I let the dog come thru the door snd go close it when I'm not right there. I'm going to stand at the door and shut it pronto in case that was how they got in. Thank you for the info.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I always thought that I was an Introvert, but a lot of people (who have known me for a very long time) are adamant that I am *DEFINITELY* not Introverted. They think I am an Extrovert, because I am able to hold a conversation (of sorts) with them and I don't head away from everyone, but they cannot see what is going on in my head. I am like the water fowl, all calmness on the Public front, and paddling frantically, under the radar. I have had to teach myself how to maintain that calm exterior, I don't think that I am shy, even though I used to describe myself as that, but that was before I knew about Intro, and Extra - verted


I'm very much like you. I talk to people but my comfort level is being unnoticed. I'd rather listen to others, watch what is happening and think about it. But being friendly by nature, I need to push myself to be involved. Good example, I went to the sewing shop and the lady was so pleasant, I met a couple of her customers snd chatted with one who was working as I was. I had a nice day but if I had been the only one there I would have been more comfortable.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> She was looked after by a group who help mums who have had mental health problems or are depressed. They are an amazing team. Yesterday was their 10th anniversary. They had wanted to pack the place out with 'their' babies but it would not have been possible. Anyway her nurses asked her & another mum. Kaz met the local Mayor & lots of 'suits' as she put it. Baby Felix was awake the whole time & was much admired. Another thing for her to write in his diary.


So nice they don't treat people like numbers as happens here at times. Motherhood is stressful and more so if a mom is already stressed. I'm so glad she had a special day to feel they care.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I can always enjoy a joke. No matter what the situation is.


Here's the joke my friend sent this week...minister's little boy and his friend found a dead robin so they put it in a box and had a funeral. The ministers son tried to do as he'd seen his dad. As he held the box he Said, "in the name of the Faaaaaather, and of the Soooooon, and in the Hole-He-Goes."


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Went to see The Danish Girl today, wasn't sure if I would like it or not but that Eddy Redmayne is such a brilliant actor, he made it compulsive viewing! True story too, of the first man to have a sex change op back in the 1930s. Sadly, he died. Dhs eyes were watering but I don't think it was sadness!!


Just going in sympathy, then?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I've just been to see my DD, they live in a block of flats, the building is not very nice on the outside but outside their front door is the river & London. It looked beautiful tonight, with the lights, but it was so cold up there really icy.


Living near a body of water is great, I love being able to see the sea, but if I can't see it, I feel really cut off! 😐


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope your doggy was ok after the chocolate binge! I find the same here with stationary but there are a few shops that still sell it here, I'd send you some if I knew where you lived!! :lol: Hope you get to use your sewing machine, if the shop owner can help, as you say, not worth having a no-sew sewing machine! xx


I'm glad my dog is ok but she was awake at 3 am and I let her out so maybe her tum was upset. I thank you so much for offering your stationary. I've located a store that sells it. A woman at the sewing shop told me about it. The owner of the sewing store is darling and together we did the first quilt block. The pattern directions for putting two triangles together was not as she and I usually do so I'm glad I'm doing a test run on the Christmas fabric. I met a few of her customers who were pleasant to chat with. She finds my machine odd too so I left it with her to study it. Her hub repairs sewing machines so he might make heads or tails of it. I used her machine and will go next week to see if she figured my machine out. I'm a bit nervous leaving it there but I'm trusting she will keep it safe. I got a bit lost finding her store. I went up the wrong highway but realized and retraced my path so I was only half hour late but I hate being late. It's country area so hard for me to navigate. Went to dinner with two friends...the one whose nephews wife died wasn't up to coming and the other is expecting her son and his fiancé so she had to skip this week. My one friend's grandson and his girlfriend popped into the restaurant by chance so that was nice. The other lady went home to find a computer problem. We asked my son and he made a few suggestions. She called to say something she tried worked.Yay!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yippee we've eventually got here and guess what? Yes we got out of the taxi and it rained. It soon stopped though and the temperature is about 82F. A bit overcast but that's OK as full sun would be a bit overpowering straight away. Sorry you are all getting colder (I am really). Will now catch up with all my mail and may be back later if we are still awake. One thing I forgot to say on my last posting, back at home Hubby sorted the locks out on the car so they wouldn't drain the battery while we were away. Don't ask why or how I think it's a man thing. Went to get the car out of the garage, it wouldn't start, key disabled, I could see the look of sheer panic on his face. Out came the instruction book and he managed to do something that got it going. He didn't dare switch it off in case it refused to go again 'til we got to the airport. Not sure what will happen when we come home, that's his problem. Might see you later. Barny


Hahahahaha, don't you just love it, when there just has to be some last minute fiddling, with something that will probably néver work properly, again work! 😆😮😲


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:15 am ET and -9'C (16'F) We had more snow last night so I will need to sweep the car off before I can drive away.
> My 2 girl-kitties are working together to keep me from knitting. One sits on my lap and the other is draped over my shoulder and I don't get anything done. I'm going to have to start sitting at the dining room table to get any knitting done.


Could you distract them with yarn or ball of yarn on the floor? They love you and want to be near as they can be.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Up here, GPs are paid by the government per patient visit. My mum's doc has had her make an appointment for a prescription renewal. What a waste of time and resources.


When my friend questioned her doctor about a similar issue, he dropped her as a patient which worked for the better since her new doctor is much better.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Can you call or email a vet to ask about the dog. I think there is something that they can give that counteracts the chocolate toxins. It's funny how only people and some monkeys can eat chocolate.
> I just heard that the winning powerball tickets were sold in Florida, California and Tennessee. At that jackpot, I'd be happy with the lesser prizes.


So I'm not a billionaire? 
I've been told if you have one number you get $2 or if you have the powerball number you get. $4.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a grey cat that sits demurely on the newel post at the bottom of the stairs until you come close. Then she turns her head upside down so you will scratch her chin. I don't know how she doesn't fall off in that position.


Cats can get into the most ridiculous positions, and situations, and they rarely fall over; although I did see some cats who miscalculated the distance of their jump, on TV last night. The show was mostly hilarious, but there were a couple of things that I would have stopped from happening; if I had been there!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like the short white version of your hair so much better! Beautiful lady either way because of the heart and soul beating therein.


I worked with a lady who wore her hair in a crew cut. Very attractive.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm sure it is warm, cosy and homely inside and with a view of the river? Many would swap to be there!!


I like your hair style, nice, easy care hair (it would be for me, anyway) 😁


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have to sign off now. I need to get bundled up and drag the bins out before I head out to work.
> Everyone have a great day and stay warm.
> Except Judi, and Barny.


Thanks Nitzi, I am staying nice and cool. We were able to have the airconditioner off, for the last couple of days, but it is back on today!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Can you call or email a vet to ask about the dog. I think there is something that they can give that counteracts the chocolate toxins. It's funny how only people and some monkeys can eat chocolate.
> I just heard that the winning powerball tickets were sold in Florida, California and Tennessee. At that jackpot, I'd be happy with the lesser prizes.


I just hate losing. Feel like such a loser
My dog seemed ok except needed to go out at 3 am. Maybe the cookie was coated with artificial chocolate? I was worried but it was late to get a vet and then she seemed ok. my friend said her dog once ate a box of Hershey bars with no bad effect.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I had a fortune cookie once that said "Are you kidding? Take another fortune cookie?" I laughed so hard that people at the chinese food restaurant were looking at me.


That's cute. Maybe the fortune cookie writer was hitting the saki?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive decided not to go out today. The weather is terrible. My wheelie bins have taken a good hammering. The wind is gale force and the rain is lashing against the windows. Ive just sat here and played "spider". I just cant be bothered today. I think we'll have jacket potatoes for our meal.


Good attitude. If you can't beat it just accept it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a tough decision. I think they are both old enough but is it necessary? Part of me says yes and another part says no. But if it's treated as a celebration of his life, it would probably be good for them to attend. What are your thoughts?


When my MIL died, early last year, the older dgd's were asked if they wanted to attend, but the younger ones (under 8) were looked after by friends, or relatives of the children. The twins had to be there, because of their mode of feeding; but they also didn't know what was happening because they were too young.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, my two were the same age when my dad died and I didn't even think of letting them go. They had no feelings either way but times have changed and I don't think it will be a sombre affair. Also, we will be there to take them out if anyone gets too upset!


Give them a choice, that's what my DD did with her older children.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Looks like your winter has decided to show itself, but hopefully the spring will not be tardy in arriving! 😊


The stores are bringing spring garden items out. Gives me encouragement. Half thru January, february is a short month and they say march goes out like a lamb. So spring is just around the corner.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hope so too! Bet it won't kill off my pesky Bluebells which are already rearing their annoying little heads! I know, Bluebells are lovely but they take over my entire garden if I let them and Google says you can never ever completely get rid of them, aarrgghhhhh!!!


Shame I can't take some off your hands, but I think I am going to change over to succulents, and cacti!😉😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> OK I promise to try and take it easy, had a hard first day though. Down on the beach 9.15, managed to get to the restaurant for lunch, back to chalet for a break from the sun, back down to beach at 2 until 4.15, did a bit of shopping, now relaxing in chalet. I'm quite exhausted. :lol: :lol:


Not too shabby, any inside photos? 😆😆


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, ok but you are only going to say it's lovely because you're all so nice! I think it must have grown a bit since last Friday because I am getting to grips with it now but it is very short at the sides and the back and _I don't like it!!_


I think it gives you a youthful look. And we say you are lovely because you ARE!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well my mom is out of surgery it took 3 1\2 hours but she is in recovery I am going to try and go see her later when she is in her room.


Good wishes for speedy recovery.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Home again from the dental hospital. I have to have an operation on the bone in my mouth. It's horrible what they need to do but the dentist said it will be fine, not take too long & all I'll have is a swollen mouth & stitches. As you can imagine I'm not looking forward it at all. Now waiting for the date.


That is exactly why I am trying to make my teeth stay where they are! If they begin to deteriorate to the point of having to comé out, I will need surgery on the inside of my lower jaw, to have any chance of being able to have a plate made for thé lower teeth; and I don't even want to think about that, but it seems that my teeth feel differently about it. Every now a then, a piece of a tooth will come adrift, and I will need another filling; if there is enough tooth left to work with! 😯😟😦


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The main artery in her leg was blocked so they made small incisions all the way down and equal intervals and bypassed it, she will be in the hospital for three days I think, you didn't miss it I am so scatter brained lately that I don't think I mentioned it. :roll:


You've been busy. Glad to know she got thru it fine.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I have to have another root canal done, no big surprise but it is now or the loose the tooth and I don't want to do that.
> 
> I have to go and clean something I guess.......if I have to and apparently I have to...
> 
> ...


Have the root canal, and hope the tooth behaves for the remainder of its life! 😕😑


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I like it! Your hair seems to grow so quickly it will soon grow. If you really don't like it at least it's cold & you can wear a hat! I'm getting mine cut again next week


I've let mine grow. It's to my collar but usually at this length I get impatient because it's too short to be called long and too long to be called short and then I get it cut. So I bought curling iron trio to pamper it hoping not to cut it. Of course I found my two curling irons after I bought the others.

funny I mistyped "iron" and it read "ruin" which may be true


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Didn't volunteer for anything as l was too busy doing some crochet👍💜x


Well done! 👍👍👌👏👏👌💜💖


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My cabinet won't close and the store needs the cabinet name which I have not found yet. Keep the name for future use.
> My dog ate 9 chocolate marshmallow cookies I left on the table. Hope she will be ok.
> I'm going to a sewing shop to brave the quilt pattern with help from the owner. I've not used this machine because it's a Singer reproduction and I'm afraid I will damage it. What use is a sewing machine unused for sewing? I'm going to bite a bullet and use it!!
> I'm so tired my eyes are closing but I need to put the dog out around 11:00 as she is use to. It's 9:00 so I'm setting an alarm and snoozing.
> ...


Did you win anything? 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very hard to be a shy nurse, I would think! x


No, a shy nurse has a double layered personality -the top level is the professional nurse, and the second, lower layer is the personal layer. I really didn't talk much with anyone while I was working; and I also worked mainly on night shifts, or the afternoon shifts - then most people were ready to sleep, and didn't want to interact a lot - so interaction was limited. I only really communicated with anyone, if it was necessary. 😆😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If you are wondering who the lady in my avatar is, it's me, of course! Was having a laugh with the kids about my horrible short haircut and just to make them laugh, I put this old wig on! It's an improvement but not very comfortable!!


Oh, then I might need to change a previous comment. My oldest sister wore a wig, when she was having chemo. When we went to visit her, when my two youngest were very young, she asked them if they wanted to meet her pet rat. They both agreed, and she took her wig off, and made it look like it was moving; and they loved it!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I totally agree with that I don't know why I have to go in just to have them right the same prescription out since it is maintenance medication, it would be different if they actually ran some tests..but nope just have to be out $35 to get the same meds.


Don't ANY of your doctors Bulk Bill? People on low incomes, or pensions, don't have to pay anything to see a doctor, so far our government hasn't been able to destroy our Medicare system (but believe me, they seem to be working on it). The medical bill is paid by Medicare, and I think it works the same way for hospital bills for people on low income, or income support of some kind.

Ok, I will stop there; otherwise I might maké some kind of error here!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It is short but you look lovely and it will grow very quick!!


And I agree with what everyone else has said, and short hair grows very quickly .........☺😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well my mom is out of surgery it took 3 1\2 hours but she is in recovery I am going to try and go see her later when she is in her room.


Oh ...... I must have missed some posts. I hope the surgery was successful, and she recovers well! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Weve had snow today, although where we are it hasnt laid yet. 50 miles from us had the gritters out last night, then (wait for it) (this is the excuse) the rain came and washed all the grit away so there was chaos on the roads this morning. DH and myself watched snooker this afternoon as I couldnt be bothered to do anything. I'm feeling a bit better now but waiting for bedtime.


Sometimes all one needs is to have a nice quiet day, so that you can feel much better later on in the day. I am glad that you did begin to feel better. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it is lovely and warm here although it has been cloudy most of the day. Had an hour on the beach this morning but the wind got up and we were getting blown off our sunbeds so have spent the day in our "back garden", reading and knitting.


That looks great!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm glad my dog is ok but she was awake at 3 am and I let her out so maybe her tum was upset. I thank you so much for offering your stationary. I've located a store that sells it. A woman at the sewing shop told me about it. The owner of the sewing store is darling and together we did the first quilt block. The pattern directions for putting two triangles together was not as she and I usually do so I'm glad I'm doing a test run on the Christmas fabric. I met a few of her customers who were pleasant to chat with. She finds my machine odd too so I left it with her to study it. Her hub repairs sewing machines so he might make heads or tails of it. I used her machine and will go next week to see if she figured my machine out. I'm a bit nervous leaving it there but I'm trusting she will keep it safe. I got a bit lost finding her store. I went up the wrong highway but realized and retraced my path so I was only half hour late but I hate being late. It's country area so hard for me to navigate. Went to dinner with two friends...the one whose nephews wife died wasn't up to coming and the other is expecting her son and his fiancé so she had to skip this week. My one friend's grandson and his girlfriend popped into the restaurant by chance so that was nice. The other lady went home to find a computer problem. We asked my son and he made a few suggestions. She called to say something she tried worked.Yay!


It is wonderful when some newly tried activity works! Tomorrow, I will be starting work on a quilt kit that I purchased not long after I finished work, so now is the time I need to begin working on it, and I am a bit concerned that I might ruin it - which I really don't want to do, because if I get it right, it will be a beautiful quilt when it is finished


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> When my friend questioned her doctor about a similar issue, he dropped her as a patient which worked for the better since her new doctor is much better.


I think the only time I have heard of doctors here telling patients not to come to their clinic anymore, is with patients are doctor shoppers, and see several doctors within the area in which they live. So the doctor will withdraw their services. Usually here changing of doctors is instigated by the patient, when they are not satisfied with the treatment.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I like it! Your hair seems to grow so quickly it will soon grow. If you really don't like it at least it's cold & you can wear a hat! I'm getting mine cut again next week


Yes, the hats have been out, trouble is, it looks even worse when you take them off again!! :lol: It's getting better!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm very much like you. I talk to people but my comfort level is being unnoticed. I'd rather listen to others, watch what is happening and think about it. But being friendly by nature, I need to push myself to be involved. Good example, I went to the sewing shop and the lady was so pleasant, I met a couple of her customers snd chatted with one who was working as I was. I had a nice day but if I had been the only one there I would have been more comfortable.


Well done for having a nice day in the sewing shop, I hope she was able to help you?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Here's the joke my friend sent this week...minister's little boy and his friend found a dead robin so they put it in a box and had a funeral. The ministers son tried to do as he'd seen his dad. As he held the box he Said, "in the name of the Faaaaaather, and of the Soooooon, and in the Hole-He-Goes."


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Living near a body of water is great, I love being able to see the sea, but if I can't see it, I feel really cut off! 😐


I miss living in Cornwall for that, our house looked out over Falmouth harbour and every morning, it would look different, new ships, different weather, different light.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Living near a body of water is great, I love being able to see the sea, but if I can't see it, I feel really cut off! 😐


I miss living in Cornwall for that, our house looked out over Falmouth harbour and every morning, it would look different, new ships, different weather, different light.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Polly, sorry, I asked if the sewing shop went well before reading on! That must make you feel better that even the experts are flummoxed by your machine, hope they can sort it out for you. Nice that you got some of you quilt done anyway!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I worked with a lady who wore her hair in a crew cut. Very attractive.


Yes, I think that works if you have a small body and and elfin face but I have neither of those!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Give them a choice, that's what my DD did with her older children.


I'm sure that is what they will do but I think curiosity may make the decision for them!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The stores are bringing spring garden items out. Gives me encouragement. Half thru January, february is a short month and they say march goes out like a lamb. So spring is just around the corner.


So good to see you posting that Polly, keep it up!!! You should write that down and keep reading it when you are getting low!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think it gives you a youthful look. And we say you are lovely because you ARE!


Awww, thanks honey, very easy to be lovely around you girls!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is exactly why I am trying to make my teeth stay where they are! If they begin to deteriorate to the point of having to comé out, I will need surgery on the inside of my lower jaw, to have any chance of being able to have a plate made for thé lower teeth; and I don't even want to think about that, but it seems that my teeth feel differently about it. Every now a then, a piece of a tooth will come adrift, and I will need another filling; if there is enough tooth left to work with! 😯😟😦


I am in the same place Judi and I think I also have some bone protruding on the inside of my lower jaw, which no dentist has commented on yet!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've let mine grow. It's to my collar but usually at this length I get impatient because it's too short to be called long and too long to be called short and then I get it cut. So I bought curling iron trio to pamper it hoping not to cut it. Of course I found my two curling irons after I bought the others.
> 
> funny I mistyped "iron" and it read "ruin" which may be true


Am forced to use a curling iron on mine at the moment!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, all caught up now! Good morning/evening/night everyone! We are yet again waiting for Bill the Roofer to come and finish revarnishing our window frames, a job he started in October. It's the perfect day for thee job but he's two hours late already!! I have had his ladders stored down the side of the house for three months so not sure how he's making a living!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Discovered last night that I have made a really bad blunder! Some of you will know that I am involved with the local British Heart Foundation sponsored swim, taking place this year on 12th March. Realised yesterday that is right in the middle of my cruise! As well as being involved with the organisation beforehand, I usually man the little retail stall where we have all sorts of bits for sale to raise a bit more cash. Emailed the chairman last night but, as yet, no reply. It doesn't help that I missed the last two meetings - and I am minutes secretary!!!    Oh well, maybe they'll fire me!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny and cold NE UK. I hope the sun stays it makes me feel much better. Ive just got up and feel better than yesterday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning from a sunny and cold NE UK. I hope the sun stays it makes me feel much better. Ive just got up and feel better than yesterday.


That's good love! Sunny and dry here today, I love it too! If only it wasn't so bloomin' c-c-c-cold!!! Going down to my sewing room now, nice and warm in there!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning fromSurrey, the birds aresinging, the sun is shining, I'm having a very late breakfast and it's bloomin' cold out there! Going to wrap up warm, put on my furry hat and walk to the shops.

I have to get two birthday presents for next week and I also want to have a wander round. Mr P insists on coming but I will go to the supermarket first and then send him home with the trolley.

Still working on my cushions, joined up a load of little granny squares last night, they are coming on nicely and my stash of yarn is definitely going down, which is probably a good idea cos I'm going to a knitting show in February.

Polly, glad you got on ok at the sewing shop. I was watching a programme yesterday that was advertising an all singing, all dancing machine that did everything except make a cup of tea, but it was rather expensive and I'm happy with my nearly 50 year old very simple one.

Good luck with your quilting Judi, I am sure it will be lovely.

Hope everyone is having a good day. Love you lots. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Not too shabby, any inside photos? 😆😆


Will try and take some but only have my iPad with me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:55 am ET and -9'C (25'F). It snowed again last night and there is patchy freezing rain out there.
And it's Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Just had to break up a cat fight on the basement stairs. I don't know what started it, but everyone looked guilty.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fromSurrey, the birds aresinging, the sun is shining, I'm having a very late breakfast and it's bloomin' cold out there! Going to wrap up warm, put on my furry hat and walk to the shops.
> 
> I have to get two birthday presents for next week and I also want to have a wander round. Mr P insists on coming but I will go to the supermarket first and then send him home with the trolley.
> 
> ...


Good morning and stay warm. I have stash dived a few times this week and I can't find anything so it's all staying in boxes until I can spread it out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Discovered last night that I have made a really bad blunder! Some of you will know that I am involved with the local British Heart Foundation sponsored swim, taking place this year on 12th March. Realised yesterday that is right in the middle of my cruise! As well as being involved with the organisation beforehand, I usually man the little retail stall where we have all sorts of bits for sale to raise a bit more cash. Emailed the chairman last night but, as yet, no reply. It doesn't help that I missed the last two meetings - and I am minutes secretary!!!    Oh well, maybe they'll fire me!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, all caught up now! Good morning/evening/night everyone! We are yet again waiting for Bill the Roofer to come and finish revarnishing our window frames, a job he started in October. It's the perfect day for thee job but he's two hours late already!! I have had his ladders stored down the side of the house for three months so not sure how he's making a living!!


Hopefully he has other ladders.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Am forced to use a curling iron on mine at the moment!!


I had to do that when my hair was short.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I miss living in Cornwall for that, our house looked out over Falmouth harbour and every morning, it would look different, new ships, different weather, different light.


I miss living in Port Granby. Actually I don't miss the 600+ feet of snow drift in the winter, but I miss it all the rest of the time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, the hats have been out, trouble is, it looks even worse when you take them off again!! :lol: It's getting better!!


The hat that I have at the moment looks like a red mushroom has eaten my head. I need to make a better hat :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Don't ANY of your doctors Bulk Bill? People on low incomes, or pensions, don't have to pay anything to see a doctor, so far our government hasn't been able to destroy our Medicare system (but believe me, they seem to be working on it). The medical bill is paid by Medicare, and I think it works the same way for hospital bills for people on low income, or income support of some kind.
> 
> Ok, I will stop there; otherwise I might maké some kind of error here!


The government pays for most medical here. A few years ago the government changed from paying the doctors based on the number of patients that they had, to paying them based on the number of appointments the patients had. I think that was a mistake that encouraged waste. Some of the doctors nearby were saying that they have a caseload of 3000 patients because their patients didn't visit often so they took on more active patients. How can anyone look after 3000 patients?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Shame I can't take some off your hands, but I think I am going to change over to succulents, and cacti!😉😊


I think that is a great idea, less water usage and should be less work.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The stores are bringing spring garden items out. Gives me encouragement. Half thru January, february is a short month and they say march goes out like a lamb. So spring is just around the corner.


Our stores still have snow shovels, ice melt and hats and mitts. Too early for the spring garden stuff here. It would just die in the store.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I just hate losing. Feel like such a loser
> My dog seemed ok except needed to go out at 3 am. Maybe the cookie was coated with artificial chocolate? I was worried but it was late to get a vet and then she seemed ok. my friend said her dog once ate a box of Hershey bars with no bad effect.


Then I'm a loser all the time  I buy a lottery ticket every week because the proceeds go to hospital groups and recreations facilities. So even if I don't win the jackpot, I'm helping someone.
I hope your dog continues to be ok, (and doesn't get you up in the middle of the night again.)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I like your hair style, nice, easy care hair (it would be for me, anyway) 😁


I'd like a wash and wear style. I haven't found one that works with my hair yet. My summer ponytail works best so far.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Cats can get into the most ridiculous positions, and situations, and they rarely fall over; although I did see some cats who miscalculated the distance of their jump, on TV last night. The show was mostly hilarious, but there were a couple of things that I would have stopped from happening; if I had been there!


I love this youtube of kittens sleeping. Ours did this when they were little.




Fluffy was always on the bottom.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, ok but you are only going to say it's lovely because you're all so nice! I think it must have grown a bit since last Friday because I am getting to grips with it now but it is very short at the sides and the back and _I don't like it!!_


You do look lovely. When you get used to it, you know you're going to have to get it cut again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Have a great day everyone.
Soak up some sunshine for me.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Just had to break up a cat fight on the basement stairs. I don't know what started it, but everyone looked guilty.


That probably wasn't funny but it made me laugh!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully he has other ladders.


Well if he doesn't come and use them soon, I'm putting them on E-Bay!!! Apparently, he will definitely, *definitely* be here on Monday. Yeah right!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The hat that I have at the moment looks like a red mushroom has eaten my head. I need to make a better hat :roll:


Nitzi, you are cracking me up today, thank you!!
:XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love this youtube of kittens sleeping. Ours did this when they were little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Took the 's' out!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That probably wasn't funny but it made me laugh!!


A literal "cat fight" or a fight between two women? I laughed too when I read it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Another very long day yesterday on the job so I'm taking it rather easy today and working from home.

Yesterday was so long because I spent the last 2 hours driving home when it usually takes 45 minutes or less. There was a huge accident that closed all the lanes of the expressway going my way. Of course, it was right after I'd gotten on the expressway and happened less than 5 minutes before I merged on. If I'd known, I'd taken the regular streets to get to another way home, but once there I was stuck along with 100,000 or other drivers. Just no where to go and sat there. I caught up on my phone calls - love the hands free phone in the radio in DH's Jeep -- think that's an option for me whenever I get a new car (probably never since the current one is going so well). I also found some fun radio stations and was singing right along -- Jimmy Buffet, Tom Petty, Pat Boone, Elvis Presley, and on and on. My favorite though was Jimmy Dorsey's "So Rare"...my Dad played tenor saxaphone and would play this song -- love it so much better on tenor than the alto, but such great memory. A cute one was "A rose and a Baby Ruth". Baby Ruth are candy bars here (one of my favorites) and the song was about a teen-age boy buying his girl candy and flowers.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Rookie, sorry you had a tough time getting home but glad you were able to occupy yourself and didn't need the bathroom!! Also very glad you weren't involved in the accident! Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its been an icy but sunny day. We went out to get a bathroom carpet and had lunch too. Fish and chips. The fish was to die for crispy batter. Then we had a walk round Yarm and came home. The washing had dried on the line and I havent had toothache (touch wood). I feel so much better for it.Hope you've all had a good day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I treated myself to 3 bunches of daffodils $1....!!!!!. no expense spared. IO love daffodils and maybe spring wont be long. My snowdrops are out in the back garden.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its been an icy but sunny day. We went out to get a bathroom carpet and had lunch too. Fish and chips. The fish was to die for crispy batter. Then we had a walk round Yarm and came home. The washing had dried on the line and I havent had toothache (touch wood). I feel so much better for it.Hope you've all had a good day.


Glad your tooth hasn't troubled you today! It was glorious here too but with an icy wind! Only had to walk round to the doctor to pick up a letter for DH and I was frozen to the marrow when I got back - in spite of Binky's lovely thick cowl, thic coat and my ridiculous fur hat!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I know you said and, sadly, I don't remember - why did she have surgery. Glad she's out of surgery and in recovery. Will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.  xxxooo


The main artery in her leg was blocked and so they started at her ankle and made incisions and did bypasses all the way up her leg.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Just had to break up a cat fight on the basement stairs. I don't know what started it, but everyone looked guilty.


Ok I don't know how you knew....but I needed that laugh!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I don't know how you knew....but I needed that laugh!!


You ok hun? xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Rookie, sorry you had a tough time getting home but glad you were able to occupy yourself and didn't need the bathroom!! Also very glad you weren't involved in the accident! Xxx


Me, too, Rookie.  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I want a do over....this day started wrong and has just got worse as the day has progressed....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You ok hun? xxx


No, I am having a horrible day!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The main artery in her leg was blocked and so they started at her ankle and made incisions and did bypasses all the way up her leg.


Oh, dear. That sounds like a very intricate process. I hope she's doing well today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No, I am having a horrible day!!


Sorry to hear that! Sending you many warm hugs!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all you dear lovely ladies! We have wet, gray and chilly weather here today. Mr Ric's birthday is today so we'll be heading out to his favorite seafood restaurant for his birthday dinner a bit later. Other than that, I plan to stay in and get some knitting done.  Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

theres noises from upstairs. It seems that DH is laying the bathroom carpet. I'll stay down here.!!!!!Its very small but fiddly.

Ive just watched the space walk of Tim Peak, I bet he never forgets that. He had the children's Photograph with him.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all you dear lovely ladies! We have wet, gray and chilly weather here today. Mr Ric's birthday is today so we'll be heading out to his favorite seafood restaurant for his birthday dinner a bit later. Other than that, I plan to stay in and get some knitting done.  Love you all lots! xxxooo


Happy Birthday to Mr. Ric!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

happy birthday Mr RIC...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Did you win anything? 😊


I haven't checked my ticket but it would be a miracle if I won anyyyything. At my luncheon we buy raffle tickets and half the money goes to a scholarship fund. Three people split the rest. The lady ripping the tickets is getting forgetful. She gave me five tickets instead of six. She had two other tickets in her hand. She tore them and gave me my half then put the half of the other ticket in the basket. I told her but she said she did it right. They called the other number and of course no one had it. It was suppose to be my number. A nice man at my table won when they called another number so I felt good that he won. It's only $8 but as I said it's a miracle if I ever win....even when I win


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday to Mr. Ric!!


He says thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> happy birthday Mr RIC...


And he says thank you to you, too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all you dear lovely ladies! We have wet, gray and chilly weather here today. Mr Ric's birthday is today so we'll be heading out to his favorite seafood restaurant for his birthday dinner a bit later. Other than that, I plan to stay in and get some knitting done.  Love you all lots! xxxooo


Happy birthday to Mr Ric and big hugs from me!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Happy birthday to Mr Ric and big hugs from me!! xxxx


He totally appreciates both the greetings and the big hug!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Discovered last night that I have made a really bad blunder! Some of you will know that I am involved with the local British Heart Foundation sponsored swim, taking place this year on 12th March. Realised yesterday that is right in the middle of my cruise! As well as being involved with the organisation beforehand, I usually man the little retail stall where we have all sorts of bits for sale to raise a bit more cash. Emailed the chairman last night but, as yet, no reply. It doesn't help that I missed the last two meetings - and I am minutes secretary!!!    Oh well, maybe they'll fire me!!


Oops.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all you dear lovely ladies! We have wet, gray and chilly weather here today. Mr Ric's birthday is today so we'll be heading out to his favorite seafood restaurant for his birthday dinner a bit later. Other than that, I plan to stay in and get some knitting done.  Love you all lots! xxxooo


Happy birthday to Mr. Ric, hope you have a great meal, tell us what you had. :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday to Mr. Ric, hope you have a great meal, tell us what you had. :thumbup:


Another photo to make you jealous. (Aren't I terrible? :lol: ) Another lazy day on the beach, one downpour about lunch time the nearest shelter was the bar so had lunch while we were there. This is the view from our front door.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Another photo to make you jealous. (Aren't I terrible? :lol: ) Another lazy day on the beach, one downpour about lunch time the nearest shelter was the bar so had lunch while we were there. This is the view from our front door.


Haha it didn't rain here today, but it was freezing. Continue having a good time. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

That's what I was going to reply. We had lots of sunshine today but 1c! Enjoy your time Barney! We have been talking of holidays today but nowhere out of GB, I can't get my DH near an airport.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

That's what I was going to reply. We had lots of sunshine today but 1c! Enjoy your time Barney! We have been talking of holidays today but nowhere out of GB, I can't get my DH near an airport.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

That's what I was going to reply. We had lots of sunshine today but 1c! Enjoy your time Barney! We have been talking of holidays today but nowhere out of GB, I can't get my DH near an airport.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

That's what I was going to reply. We had lots of sunshine today but 1c! Enjoy your time Barney! We have been talking of holidays today but nowhere out of GB, I can't get my DH near an airport.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry my button got stuck!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry my button got stuck!!


And that's your story and you are sticking to it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> That's what I was going to reply. We had lots of sunshine today but 1c! Enjoy your time Barney! We have been talking of holidays today but nowhere out of GB, I can't get my DH near an airport.


I can't keep mine away from them.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> The main artery in her leg was blocked so they made small incisions all the way down and equal intervals and bypassed it, she will be in the hospital for three days I think, you didn't miss it I am so scatter brained lately that I don't think I mentioned it. :roll:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> The main artery in her leg was blocked so they made small incisions all the way down and equal intervals and bypassed it, she will be in the hospital for three days I think, you didn't miss it I am so scatter brained lately that I don't think I mentioned it. :roll:


I hope your mum is feeling better today & she is not in too much pain.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry my button got stuck!!


I don't know what's wrong with my internet, it's so slow today. We pay lots of money for it & it's rubbish. I have been playing on my iPad all evening, looking at Ravelry, AGAIN, PinInterest, I can loose hours whilst on them!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> I can't keep mine away from them.


We had plans for trips to Canada & other places when he retired but he says NO. Our friends have a house in Spain where we could be anytime. Never mind I might get him to an airport some day! We are going to Scotland in the summer, is that abroad? :-D Continue to enjoy yourself. X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> We had plans for trips to Canada & other places when he retired but he says NO. Our friends have a house in Spain where we could be anytime. Never mind I might get him to an airport some day! We are going to Scotland in the summer, is that abroad? :-D Continue to enjoy yourself. X


Of course it's abroad, just like coming to Wales is abroad. :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Rookie, sorry you had a tough time getting home but glad you were able to occupy yourself and didn't need the bathroom!! Also very glad you weren't involved in the accident! Xxx


Me too!! And one good thing about my age is that I always go to the bathroom before I leave any place---you just never know! I've been trying to find out more about the accident and all I've found so far is that it involved 7 vehicles including a semi. Haven't learned anything about injuries, etc. so hope it was just a big fender bender that left the vehicles disabled and unable to get to the side, but no serious harm to humans.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I want a do over....this day started wrong and has just got worse as the day has progressed....


Hope Mom is doing better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Mr. Ric.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday to Mr. Ric, hope you have a great meal, tell us what you had. :thumbup:


He sends his thanks!  He had a lovely 1/2 Captain's platter, but he chose not to eat his French fries. His favorite meal there and it didn't disappoint him. I had 2 halibut tacos. Yummy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Another photo to make you jealous. (Aren't I terrible? :lol: ) Another lazy day on the beach, one downpour about lunch time the nearest shelter was the bar so had lunch while we were there. This is the view from our front door.


It looks perfect there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Mr. Ric.


He says thank you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Pam, I'm still up! Fell asleep in the armchair earlier & wide awake now! I like the sound of your dinner tonigh, seafood is my favourite too. Happy birthday Ric


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Of course it's abroad, just like coming to Wales is abroad. :lol:


We've been there too several times. We have been abroad to lots of places all over Europe & Wales! 
Well it's gone 1am & I'm off to bed. Have a good rest of the day you lovely people. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Pam, I'm still up! Fell asleep in the armchair earlier & wide awake now! I like the sound of your dinner tonigh, seafood is my favourite too. Happy birthday Ric


Thank you from him, Chris. You must have been sleepy. Hope you're able to get back to sleep when you get in bed.  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I miss living in Cornwall for that, our house looked out over Falmouth harbour and every morning, it would look different, new ships, different weather, different light.


Yes, I agree with the changing view, even though I live at the top end of Spencer Gulf and I can see the western bank, the early morning and the evening views were always different, and very beautiful. Even though I haven't changed my living location; I can no longer get the full benefit of the sea view, because unfortunately houses have been built across the road from me, and have a really disastrous effect on my view of the gulf.

I would have loved it if those houses had been built elsewhere, but now I just have to accept that those houses will stay there, and there will eventually be more built behind them. I don't know exactly how long we will remain in this house, and there is no way that we have the finances to be able to move (with the way house prices are going). A basic 2 br, 1 bath, house/unit is well out of our budget, if there are even any available - so we will be here until the year dot!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am in the same place Judi and I think I also have some bone protruding on the inside of my lower jaw, which no dentist has commented on yet!!


I only mentioned this protruberences (how do you like my big word of the day, or mabe this one is big enough to last a week, I don't even know if it is correctly spelt :roll: ), because I am terrified of eventually needing dentures. I also asked if they were a common thing, or not so common; and I think he said that they were fairly common - but I am not too sure about that. One day, I think I might do a little research on this, and find out for sure. Maybe we are the one's with a normal jaw, and those without it, are the ones who are deformed. 😁😅😂😄😂😅😁 😲😲


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Am forced to use a curling iron on mine at the moment!!


Those curling tongs/iron, are the most awkward things I have ever used, in relation to hair tools; my hands go every whichway they can go, and never will they manage to find the correct direction, so I gave up on them before I had even reached my thirties, Although ....... I have bought others, and given the implement another chance, but I have always finished up giving the offending item to one of my daughters, who is very adept at using them. I think 3 of my girls can use them with ease, and the remaining 2 either can't be bothered with them, or just plain can't be b othered! Even the older dgd's are beginning to use the d****d things, withbudding expertise. :shock: :roll: 😰😮😲


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Discovered last night that I have made a really bad blunder! Some of you will know that I am involved with the local British Heart Foundation sponsored swim, taking place this year on 12th March. Realised yesterday that is right in the middle of my cruise! As well as being involved with the organisation beforehand, I usually man the little retail stall where we have all sorts of bits for sale to raise a bit more cash. Emailed the chairman last night but, as yet, no reply. It doesn't help that I missed the last two meetings - and I am minutes secretary!!!    Oh well, maybe they'll fire me!!


Hhmmmm ...... methinks your brain is in retirement mode, even though you may have been there for a while. Your brain might also have decided that you are not yet deep enough in the mode, so has tipped the scale a little more, in the hope that you will take a hint. 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning from a sunny and cold NE UK. I hope the sun stays it makes me feel much better. Ive just got up and feel better than yesterday.


I am so glad that you are feeling better today, I hope you continue to improve. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fromSurrey, the birds aresinging, the sun is shining, I'm having a very late breakfast and it's bloomin' cold out there! Going to wrap up warm, put on my furry hat and walk to the shops.
> 
> I have to get two birthday presents for next week and I also want to have a wander round. Mr P insists on coming but I will go to the supermarket first and then send him home with the trolley.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the vote of confidence Purple!
I will try to remember to post photos as each block is finished. xxxx 😊😊😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Will try and take some but only have my iPad with me.


Those iPad take good photos!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:55 am ET and -9'C (25'F). It snowed again last night and there is patchy freezing rain out there.
> And it's Friday.


Was it a *TGIF* kind of Friday, or more of a *"general run of the mill"* kind of Friday?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Just had to break up a cat fight on the basement stairs. I don't know what started it, but everyone looked guilty.


Was everyone fighting?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I had to do that when my hair was short.


When my hair is at the length I like it, I just wash my hair each day, then get as much water out that I can; and finally just let it dry ij the way that I have ruffled it. It always turns out perfectly, until it is nearly time for another tidy-up! 👍👏


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The hat that I have at the moment looks like a red mushroom has eaten my head. I need to make a better hat :roll:


I have only begun wearing hats, of any kind, in the last 5 years; but it is still only intermittently! I really don't like wearing them, so I knit hats that I think I *WILL* wear ......... but if I don't like what it looks like when I am wearing it, I will frog it, and use a different pattern, until I find one that I like when I am wearing it! :roll: :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The government pays for most medical here. A few years ago the government changed from paying the doctors based on the number of patients that they had, to paying them based on the number of appointments the patients had. I think that was a mistake that encouraged waste. Some of the doctors nearby were saying that they have a caseload of 3000 patients because their patients didn't visit often so they took on more active patients. How can anyone look after 3000 patients?


No ....... I think that is a gross over estimation! He might have forgotten to take some people off his books when they died, or left the area.😲😲


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think that is a great idea, less water usage and should be less work.


It will be much less work for me, as DH will be the one looking after them. I think he would love a fence to fence cactus and succulent garden, and they have some absolutely gorgeous flowers, even if they do only last a day, or two!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love this youtube of kittens sleeping. Ours did this when they were little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so cute, and the one under everyone else knew to keep the front legs up straight,, so that there was an air hole, to make breathing easier! 😄😄


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That probably wasn't funny but it made me laugh!!


Same here .....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well if he doesn't come and use them soon, I'm putting them on E-Bay!!! Apparently, he will definitely, *definitely* be here on Monday. Yeah right!


Sell them, and pay someone else to do it, with the proceeds 😲😲


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Rookie, sorry you had a tough time getting home but glad you were able to occupy yourself and didn't need the bathroom!! Also very glad you weren't involved in the accident! Xxx


Ditto xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its been an icy but sunny day. We went out to get a bathroom carpet and had lunch too. Fish and chips. The fish was to die for crispy batter. Then we had a walk round Yarm and came home. The washing had dried on the line and I havent had toothache (touch wood). I feel so much better for it.Hope you've all had a good day.


Sounds like a wonderful day, I hope the tooth continues the good behaviour xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad your tooth hasn't troubled you today! It was glorious here too but with an icy wind! Only had to walk round to the doctor to pick up a letter for DH and I was frozen to the marrow when I got back - in spite of Binky's lovely thick cowl, thic coat and my ridiculous fur hat!!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


We do what we must! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The main artery in her leg was blocked and so they started at her ankle and made incisions and did bypasses all the way up her leg.


So your mum is much better now?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all you dear lovely ladies! We have wet, gray and chilly weather here today. Mr Ric's birthday is today so we'll be heading out to his favorite seafood restaurant for his birthday dinner a bit later. Other than that, I plan to stay in and get some knitting done.  Love you all lots! xxxooo


I am just a little late, but happy birthday to Mr Ric, I hope it was a wonderful outing xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I haven't checked my ticket but it would be a miracle if I won anyyyything. At my luncheon we buy raffle tickets and half the money goes to a scholarship fund. Three people split the rest. The lady ripping the tickets is getting forgetful. She gave me five tickets instead of six. She had two other tickets in her hand. She tore them and gave me my half then put the half of the other ticket in the basket. I told her but she said she did it right. They called the other number and of course no one had it. It was suppose to be my number. A nice man at my table won when they called another number so I felt good that he won. It's only $8 but as I said it's a miracle if I ever win....even when I win


I would have shown the number of tickets that were in my hand, as the statement about the incorrect number of tickets given.😯😦😟


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Another photo to make you jealous. (Aren't I terrible? :lol: ) Another lazy day on the beach, one downpour about lunch time the nearest shelter was the bar so had lunch while we were there. This is the view from our front door.


Very nice xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

So that is me all caught up, now to go and do something else for a while. Bye all, I might even be on here when some of you are awake. &#128518;&#128518;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am just a little late, but happy birthday to Mr Ric, I hope it was a wonderful outing xxxx


Thank you, Judi, and he thanks you, too. It was a good outing!  xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is wonderful when some newly tried activity works! Tomorrow, I will be starting work on a quilt kit that I purchased not long after I finished work, so now is the time I need to begin working on it, and I am a bit concerned that I might ruin it - which I really don't want to do, because if I get it right, it will be a beautiful quilt when it is finished


I'm doing my quilt in Christmas fabric I got half price. So I'll have two quilts. The shop owner cut the triangles tho I wanted to do the work myself. I didn't say so since she was being helpful but she didn't do it the way the pattern suggested so they were too small. Good to make mistakes on this fabric not the kit fabric which needs to coordinate and I can't get more. Good luck with your quilt. Can you describe it? Mine is stars pieced with a bird house in the center and blue birds flying around the house. Blues snd beiges.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think the only time I have heard of doctors here telling patients not to come to their clinic anymore, is with patients are doctor shoppers, and see several doctors within the area in which they live. So the doctor will withdraw their services. Usually here changing of doctors is instigated by the patient, when they are not satisfied with the treatment.


To my thinking that's how it should be. A patient should be able to speak freely to a doctor.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done for having a nice day in the sewing shop, I hope she was able to help you?


She needed time with the machine so next week she might be able to help me. We did make a quilt block. I didn't get to be picky about the scrappy fabric choices so I'm not fond of some that ended next to each other but its ok because it's a learning experience and she took charge of cutting tho I'd brought my cutting tools. also she wasted some fabric which ended up in her scrap box and I think intentionally. Maybe I'm paranoid. I'll go next week but if she can't help me with my machine I won't go back. I can do the piecing with no help and I like to select which fabrics are side by side. I'm biting off too much at one time, crocheting son's afghan, reading a mystery for the club, the quilt, putting receipts in plastic sleeves in binder and keeping up on housework!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I miss living in Cornwall for that, our house looked out over Falmouth harbour and every morning, it would look different, new ships, different weather, different light.


I lived near a train track and when we moved I missed hearing the train whistle. COUP harbor sounds lovely.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I think that works if you have a small body and and elfin face but I have neither of those!!


I have the same attitude about my appearance as I have about my house. "If if you come to see me you are welcome, if you come to check out my house or appearance just keep walking." I'd say put on a bit of lipstick, some blush at your cheeks and a pretty scarf at your neck and no one will notice your hair is shorter than you like. Or show a bit of cleavage and eyes will be looking low.. .


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So good to see you posting that Polly, keep it up!!! You should write that down and keep reading it when you are getting low!! xxx


I do and I have a buNch of positive bits I collect on cards the size of business cards on a ring. Sometimes they help..other times you all help. Some days are up some are down. I guess that's life. I try to encourage others and they try to encourage me.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Discovered last night that I have made a really bad blunder! Some of you will know that I am involved with the local British Heart Foundation sponsored swim, taking place this year on 12th March. Realised yesterday that is right in the middle of my cruise! As well as being involved with the organisation beforehand, I usually man the little retail stall where we have all sorts of bits for sale to raise a bit more cash. Emailed the chairman last night but, as yet, no reply. It doesn't help that I missed the last two meetings - and I am minutes secretary!!!    Oh well, maybe they'll fire me!!


You've done many good deeds for them so now you'll give someone else a chance to do a good deed.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fromSurrey, the birds aresinging, the sun is shining, I'm having a very late breakfast and it's bloomin' cold out there! Going to wrap up warm, put on my furry hat and walk to the shops.
> 
> I have to get two birthday presents for next week and I also want to have a wander round. Mr P insists on coming but I will go to the supermarket first and then send him home with the trolley.
> 
> ...


I said the same about my hub..."I'm happy with my nearly 50 year old one very simple.". .


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Just had to break up a cat fight on the basement stairs. I don't know what started it, but everyone looked guilty.


Even the kittys have cabin fever.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The hat that I have at the moment looks like a red mushroom has eaten my head. I need to make a better hat :roll:


The one I paid dearly for at sears gradually returns to its headless shape so it's then two inches high and i look like an elf! It's warm but I have to keep pulling it down.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oops.


Well, he didn't fire me, in fact he told me to go and enjoy myself! Nice man!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Another photo to make you jealous. (Aren't I terrible? :lol: ) Another lazy day on the beach, one downpour about lunch time the nearest shelter was the bar so had lunch while we were there. This is the view from our front door.


very nice! Do you self cater or is your lovely abode on a resort with lots of nice places to eat? Sorry about the downpour! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me too!! And one good thing about my age is that I always go to the bathroom before I leave any place---you just never know! I've been trying to find out more about the accident and all I've found so far is that it involved 7 vehicles including a semi. Haven't learned anything about injuries, etc. so hope it was just a big fender bender that left the vehicles disabled and unable to get to the side, but no serious harm to humans.


That doesn't sound as horrific as it might have been, thank goodness! Tell me, what are you calling a 'semi'? x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, its sunny again here. Islept well and I dont have any plans for today.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, I agree with the changing view, even though I live at the top end of Spencer Gulf and I can see the western bank, the early morning and the evening views were always different, and very beautiful. Even though I haven't changed my living location; I can no longer get the full benefit of the sea view, because unfortunately houses have been built across the road from me, and have a really disastrous effect on my view of the gulf.
> 
> I would have loved it if those houses had been built elsewhere, but now I just have to accept that those houses will stay there, and there will eventually be more built behind them. I don't know exactly how long we will remain in this house, and there is no way that we have the finances to be able to move (with the way house prices are going). A basic 2 br, 1 bath, house/unit is well out of our budget, if there are even any available - so we will be here until the year dot!


When we were in Cornwall with our amazing view, planners tried to get permission to build a multi-story car park opposite our house. At one of the meetings, some of us protesters said it would ruin our view and were told that 'you can't buy a view'. No but you can lose a lot of value on your house if the view disappears! Thankfully, the council turned it down in the end, so the view is still there. I could tell loads of funny stories about that project but I'd be typing all day!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I only mentioned this protruberences (how do you like my big word of the day, or mabe this one is big enough to last a week, I don't even know if it is correctly spelt :roll: ), because I am terrified of eventually needing dentures. I also asked if they were a common thing, or not so common; and I think he said that they were fairly common - but I am not too sure about that. One day, I think I might do a little research on this, and find out for sure. Maybe we are the one's with a normal jaw, and those without it, are the ones who are deformed. 😁😅😂😄😂😅😁 😲😲


 :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hhmmmm ...... methinks your brain is in retirement mode, even though you may have been there for a while. Your brain might also have decided that you are not yet deep enough in the mode, so has tipped the scale a little more, in the hope that you will take a hint. 😂😂😂😂


I am not sleeping well Judi and I truly think that is was makes the difference. Finally gave in and took a pill last night, slept well but it's now 10.30 am and I haven't really woken up yet!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am not sleeping well Judi and I truly think that is was makes the difference. Finally gave in and took a pill last night, slept well but it's now 10.30 am and I haven't really woken up yet!!!


join the club!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Those iPad take good photos!


This is the best I can get for indoor photos. The first one is from the back door. Dining table and 4 chairs on the right, bed settee and chair and couple of tables on the left. Then sleeping area, bed on left, drawers and wardrobe on right then through archway to kitchen area on right, bathroom on left. The second one is taken from the kitchen area looking out the back.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This is the best I can get for indoor photos. The first one is from the back door. Dining table and 4 chairs on the right, bed settee and chair and couple of tables on the left. Then sleeping area, bed on left, drawers and wardrobe on right then through archway to kitchen area on right, bathroom on left. The second one is taken from the kitchen area looking out the back.


That's gorgeous, everything you need and sunshine - and warmth - too!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> very nice! Do you self cater or is your lovely abode on a resort with lots of nice places to eat? Sorry about the downpour! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I try not to do much cooking, I'm on holiday but if we fancy something different I will cook the odd meal, usually something thrown together like mash (it's all fries here) eggs and bacon or a tin of mince and peas. Anything plain and simple.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am not sleeping well Judi and I truly think that is was makes the difference. Finally gave in and took a pill last night, slept well but it's now 10.30 am and I haven't really woken up yet!!!


So that's why you rang me :roll:  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, only just having my breakfast cos I've been chatting to Londy for half an hour, we had so much to catch up on. It was lovely xxxxxx Thanks for ringing honey.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I try not to do much cooking, I'm on holiday but if we fancy something different I will cook the odd meal, usually something thrown together like mash (it's all fries here) eggs and bacon or a tin of mince and peas. Anything plain and simple.


I'm with you there! We went self-catering to Worthing last year - not so exotic, I know but it does have a Saxy! - and I didn't cook a single meal, just ate out or heated something up!! It is a holiday, after all!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This is the best I can get for indoor photos. The first one is from the back door. Dining table and 4 chairs on the right, bed settee and chair and couple of tables on the left. Then sleeping area, bed on left, drawers and wardrobe on right then through archway to kitchen area on right, bathroom on left. The second one is taken from the kitchen area looking out the back.


That looks lovely, not unlike some of the log cabins you can get in this country. xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm with you there! We went self-catering to Worthing last year - not so exotic, I know but it does have a Saxy! - and I didn't cook a single meal, just ate out or heated something up!! It is a holiday, after all!!


That's what we tend to do as well. I'm not that fussed with hotels, although I don't mind the Hilton in Halifax, Nova Scotia!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

This Miss Grace shawl is coming along nicely, really wasn't sure if my colour choices would work but I am really pleased with how it is turning out! This for a dear 92 year old friend in Cornwall for her birthday in February, hope I can finish it in time!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, only just having my breakfast cos I've been chatting to Londy for half an hour, we had so much to catch up on. It was lovely xxxxxx Thanks for ringing honey.


Good to talk to you too love!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This Miss Grace shawl is coming along nicely, really wasn't sure if my colour choices would work but I am really pleased with how it is turning out! This for a dear 92 year old friend in Cornwall for her birthday in February, hope I can finish it in time!!


That looks gorgeous, definitely goint to have to give it a try. xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> This Miss Grace shawl is coming along nicely, really wasn't sure if my colour choices would work but I am really pleased with how it is turning out! This for a dear 92 year old friend in Cornwall for her birthday in February, hope I can finish it in time!!


Love the pattern and the colours look like the sea, very appropriate as it is going to Cornwall. :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That looks gorgeous, definitely goint to have to give it a try. xxxxx


The creamy colour is four strands of something really thin that I bought on Ebay and so is thicker than the other two yarns and it is knitting up quite thick but if you did the right thing and used yarn of the same ply, it would be.....daintier?!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the pattern and the colours look like the sea, very appropriate as it is going to Cornwall. :thumbup:


That's true, not my intention but it does remind me of Cornwall too, now you come to mention it, with the pinky colour for the moors and heather and the greens and blues of the sea. I guess the creamy colour would be sand!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The creamy colour is four strands of something really thin that I bought on Ebay and so is thicker than the other two yarns and it is knitting up quite thick but if you did the right thing and used yarn of the same ply, it would be.....daintier?!


But as you are doing it it adds texture. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to the farmers market to buy some olives. Catch you all later. Have a good day.

#Barny have a swim for me. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> This is the best I can get for indoor photos. The first one is from the back door. Dining table and 4 chairs on the right, bed settee and chair and couple of tables on the left. Then sleeping area, bed on left, drawers and wardrobe on right then through archway to kitchen area on right, bathroom on left. The second one is taken from the kitchen area looking out the back.


I could live there, especially with that sunshine! We had a very similar place in Spain once, it was right on the beach too.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> That's true, not my intention but it does remind me of Cornwall too, now you come to mention it, with the pinky colour for the moors and heather and the greens and blues of the sea. I guess the creamy colour would be sand!!


You do sound poetic this morning! I love your knitting too & the colours!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You do sound poetic this morning! I love your knitting too & the colours!


Thanks hun, when we meeting up then?!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Finally caught up on here, seem to have missed a couple of days. Not doing much today, thinking of going to clear our 'junk' room, so called as its full of stuff of our girls. My DD moved out about 12 years ago & her wardrobe still has things in. I want it out so I can hide my yarn stash! I've been having my annual moan about not having central heating, it was supposed to have been put in last year. Downstairs is warm but upstairs....perhaps I won't go & sort later! Got lot of knitting to do this week for my Little O's nursery. They need lots of fingerless gloves for when the children do Forest School in the woods. it will be a good chance to use up some yarn. Keep warm everyone & Judi stay cool! Love to all.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Thanks hun, when we meeting up then?!! xxx


I'll PM YOU NOW!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Finally caught up on here, seem to have missed a couple of days. Not doing much today, thinking of going to clear our 'junk' room, so called as its full of stuff of our girls. My DD moved out about 12 years ago & her wardrobe still has things in. I want it out so I can hide my yarn stash! I've been having my annual moan about not having central heating, it was supposed to have been put in last year. Downstairs is warm but upstairs....perhaps I won't go & sort later! Got lot of knitting to do this week for my Little O's nursery. They need lots of fingerless gloves for when the children do Forest School in the woods. it will be a good chance to use up some yarn. Keep warm everyone & Judi stay cool! Love to all.


Get that heating in girl, I have the heating on here and I'm STILL cold. I shall come and have a word with Mr B!!!! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That doesn't sound as horrific as it might have been, thank goodness! Tell me, what are you calling a 'semi'? x


semi-trailers: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semi-trailer_truck

It's generally a cab (some with sleeper accommodations) hooked to various trailers or to a shipping container that's been put on a wheeled trrailer. It's the preferred method of moving products around the USA from the ports and distribution centers. The railways are still quite busy and one can get caught at a road/train crossing and have to wait for up to 20 minuts for a freight train to go through. More evidence that the US is very much into "consuming".


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This is the best I can get for indoor photos. The first one is from the back door. Dining table and 4 chairs on the right, bed settee and chair and couple of tables on the left. Then sleeping area, bed on left, drawers and wardrobe on right then through archway to kitchen area on right, bathroom on left. The second one is taken from the kitchen area looking out the back.


Looks nice and cozy and everything you need. Can you post where it is -- it looks like a place where you can get the life of being on the beach without all the high prices of so many places. I'd like to figure out how much it would cost from USA just to get there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This Miss Grace shawl is coming along nicely, really wasn't sure if my colour choices would work but I am really pleased with how it is turning out! This for a dear 92 year old friend in Cornwall for her birthday in February, hope I can finish it in time!!


I think it's beautiful.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This is the best I can get for indoor photos. The first one is from the back door. Dining table and 4 chairs on the right, bed settee and chair and couple of tables on the left. Then sleeping area, bed on left, drawers and wardrobe on right then through archway to kitchen area on right, bathroom on left. The second one is taken from the kitchen area looking out the back.


That looks delightful :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This Miss Grace shawl is coming along nicely, really wasn't sure if my colour choices would work but I am really pleased with how it is turning out! This for a dear 92 year old friend in Cornwall for her birthday in February, hope I can finish it in time!!


That is gorgeous. I think your colour choices are spot on :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the pattern and the colours look like the sea, very appropriate as it is going to Cornwall. :thumbup:


It does, doesn't it xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have had a busy day cleaning and doing the laundry. Then went off to the local cancer research shop to drop in a bag of clothing. She didn't want them as she was on her own and couldn't deal with the extra work. So I bought a lovely jacket for MM hoping she would like it and walked home with more than I went with! MM loves the jacket...it's in the washing machine as I type :thumbup: £5 worth spending


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive watched the snooker and knitted all afternoon. Ive finished the back of a cardigan.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This is the best I can get for indoor photos. The first one is from the back door. Dining table and 4 chairs on the right, bed settee and chair and couple of tables on the left. Then sleeping area, bed on left, drawers and wardrobe on right then through archway to kitchen area on right, bathroom on left. The second one is taken from the kitchen area looking out the back.


It looks fine to me. low maintainance. very nice.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope Mom is doing better.


Thank you! She seems to be doing ok and wasn't in to much pain, she may get to come home tomorrow!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Those curling tongs/iron, are the most awkward things I have ever used, in relation to hair tools; my hands go every whichway they can go, and never will they manage to find the correct direction, so I gave up on them before I had even reached my thirties, Although ....... I have bought others, and given the implement another chance, but I have always finished up giving the offending item to one of my daughters, who is very adept at using them. I think 3 of my girls can use them with ease, and the remaining 2 either can't be bothered with them, or just plain can't be b othered! Even the older dgd's are beginning to use the d****d things, withbudding expertise. :shock: :roll: 😰😮😲


I have never been able to use them and the only thing I put in my hair is shampoo and a brush 
:-D

I have depth perception issues and looking in the mirror trying to put hair in the darn thing was always interesting, I always managed to miss the first few times.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So your mum is much better now?


Yes she is doing better from the surgery time will tell if it has helped with the pain in her legs or not.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Another photo to make you jealous. (Aren't I terrible? :lol: ) Another lazy day on the beach, one downpour about lunch time the nearest shelter was the bar so had lunch while we were there. This is the view from our front door.


Man I wouldn't like that at all...... :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That doesn't sound as horrific as it might have been, thank goodness! Tell me, what are you calling a 'semi'? x


The big rig trucks that haul goods to stores, we call them all kind of things, semi's, big rigs, tractor trailer, peterbilts, Mac trucks........


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This Miss Grace shawl is coming along nicely, really wasn't sure if my colour choices would work but I am really pleased with how it is turning out! This for a dear 92 year old friend in Cornwall for her birthday in February, hope I can finish it in time!!


I would say you are doing quite good the colors are great!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> semi-trailers: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semi-trailer_truck
> 
> It's generally a cab (some with sleeper accommodations) hooked to various trailers or to a shipping container that's been put on a wheeled trrailer. It's the preferred method of moving products around the USA from the ports and distribution centers. The railways are still quite busy and one can get caught at a road/train crossing and have to wait for up to 20 minuts for a freight train to go through. More evidence that the US is very much into "consuming".


Yeah she defined it better :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> semi-trailers: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semi-trailer_truck
> 
> It's generally a cab (some with sleeper accommodations) hooked to various trailers or to a shipping container that's been put on a wheeled trrailer. It's the preferred method of moving products around the USA from the ports and distribution centers. The railways are still quite busy and one can get caught at a road/train crossing and have to wait for up to 20 minuts for a freight train to go through. More evidence that the US is very much into "consuming".


Right, got you, thanks for the explanation!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who encouraged me to put some of my knitted and sewn items for sale in the classified section of KP. I finally put the knitted cowls on there and have just sold two of them!!! Going to put some scissor cases on there now!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have been to spend a few hours with my friend who suffers from severe depression this afternoon. She has had all manner of treatments and is still trying to find something that works for her. Everything has become a cleft stick for her now, she can't cope with her dog but couldn't bear the guilt of giving her up, wants to move house but can't motivate herself to do the jobs that need doing first, wants to try another new treatment but has been warned it might make her worse. Poor girl, I do feel for her, she knows I'm here for her but I do worry that it will become beyond what she can live with


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks to everyone who encouraged me to put some of my knitted and sewn items for sale in the classified section of KP. I finally put the knitted cowls on there and have just sold two of them!!! Going to put some scissor cases on there now!!!


I think people on this site value homemade items so much more than other places. I've purchased many nice things from the classifieds.

Good luck with selling as much as you want.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think people on this site value homemade items so much more than other places. I've purchased many nice things from the classifieds.
> 
> Good luck with selling as much as you want.


Thank Rookie! 
"Get your scissor cases and personalised knitting bags here, don't forget your warm cowls and scarves now the winter's arrived!!!" :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I'd do well on a market stall!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank Rookie!
> "Get your scissor cases and personalised knitting bags here, don't forget your warm cowls and scarves now the winter's arrived!!!" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I'd do well on a market stall!!!


Yes you would!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, he didn't fire me, in fact he told me to go and enjoy myself! Nice man!!


Good for him!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's gorgeous, everything you need and sunshine - and warmth - too!


Ditto from me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's what we tend to do as well. I'm not that fussed with hotels, although I don't mind the Hilton in Halifax, Nova Scotia!!!!!


I'm much the same about hotels, too.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This Miss Grace shawl is coming along nicely, really wasn't sure if my colour choices would work but I am really pleased with how it is turning out! This for a dear 92 year old friend in Cornwall for her birthday in February, hope I can finish it in time!!


It's gorgeous, Londy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks to everyone who encouraged me to put some of my knitted and sewn items for sale in the classified section of KP. I finally put the knitted cowls on there and have just sold two of them!!! Going to put some scissor cases on there now!!!


Well done!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes you would!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's gorgeous, Londy!


Thank you!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I gotta go for now Ava wanted pancakes so now I have to clean up!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to the farmers market to buy some olives. Catch you all later. Have a good day.
> 
> #Barny have a swim for me. xxxx


OK when I pluck up courage to go in myself. Himself has been in twice but judging how quickly he came out it's not at my temperature yet.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> It looks fine to me. low maintainance. very nice.


I would be quite happy living in it, just a few refinements needed like comfortable chairs and I would be quite content.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I have never been able to use them and the only thing I put in my hair is shampoo and a brush
> :-D
> 
> I have depth perception issues and looking in the mirror trying to put hair in the darn thing was always interesting, I always managed to miss the first few times.


You want to see me trying to do things in a mirror. Trying to dry my hair is a nightmare, the drier is never pointing in the right direction.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks to everyone who encouraged me to put some of my knitted and sewn items for sale in the classified section of KP. I finally put the knitted cowls on there and have just sold two of them!!! Going to put some scissor cases on there now!!!


Well done xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Get that heating in girl, I have the heating on here and I'm STILL cold. I shall come and have a word with Mr B!!!! :lol:


No it's his idea we have it now!( only taken me 37 years). We have even had a quote!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Thanks to everyone who encouraged me to put some of my knitted and sewn items for sale in the classified section of KP. I finally put the knitted cowls on there and have just sold two of them!!! Going to put some scissor cases on there now!!!


That's great, my daughters loved their that you made, big hit.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Have had a busy day cleaning and doing the laundry. Then went off to the local cancer research shop to drop in a bag of clothing. She didn't want them as she was on her own and couldn't deal with the extra work. So I bought a lovely jacket for MM hoping she would like it and walked home with more than I went with! MM loves the jacket...it's in the washing machine as I type :thumbup: £5 worth spending


That was a result about the jacket, shame they couldn't take your contribution.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> :thumbup:


My mom had what's called a tortoise on the roof of her mouth which had to be removed..and I'm not kidding, the dental surgeon was named Dr.Ripp. He removed too much bone and her denture kept falling out, very embarrassing and a nuisance. She finally found a wonderful dentist who made her a denture that stayed in. Dentists told her the dope who removed the bone took too much but they refused to say it in court. Birds of a feather I guess.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, its sunny again here. Islept well and I dont have any plans for today.


Good to have a no-plan day. I was up 5:30 for the dog and again at 9:30ish but then slept till 2:30 in the afternoon which I never have done. I knitted, went to church, met my friend for Chinese dinner, went to AC Moore to get small circular needles, got yarn of course, remembered I'd forgotten to return a call from my friend but he'd gone to bed so I left a message, sorted mail, saw on the computer there is a class near my home for a sweater by Hanne Faulkenberg. Some really lovely designs. I'll stop by but I bet the yarn at the shop is pricey. If my son coes down to help me put the dog in for the night I will try to go to bed because I'm beat even tho I got up late. I hope your no-plan day was extremely satisfying.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This is the best I can get for indoor photos. The first one is from the back door. Dining table and 4 chairs on the right, bed settee and chair and couple of tables on the left. Then sleeping area, bed on left, drawers and wardrobe on right then through archway to kitchen area on right, bathroom on left. The second one is taken from the kitchen area looking out the back.


It looks inviting. Thank you for the photos. Nice to see good weather there. We had 2 inches of snow. Kind of cold but not bad. I know you are enjoying it. I'd enjoy sitting there with you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This Miss Grace shawl is coming along nicely, really wasn't sure if my colour choices would work but I am really pleased with how it is turning out! This for a dear 92 year old friend in Cornwall for her birthday in February, hope I can finish it in time!!


WOW! It's a beauty. The colors are great. Good choices. She will love it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This Miss Grace shawl is coming along nicely, really wasn't sure if my colour choices would work but I am really pleased with how it is turning out! This for a dear 92 year old friend in Cornwall for her birthday in February, hope I can finish it in time!!


I looked up the pattern but I don't understand it a bit. And the yarn is so pricey. I thought yours was grand right on seeing it but now I've seen the pattern I'm sure you are a genius!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thank you! She seems to be doing ok and wasn't in to much pain, she may get to come home tomorrow!


That's good news. Stay hopeful.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have never been able to use them and the only thing I put in my hair is shampoo and a brush
> :-D
> 
> I have depth perception issues and looking in the mirror trying to put hair in the darn thing was always interesting, I always managed to miss the first few times.


I can hold it in my right hand and do my left side of my hair but I have bad results doing the left hand to the right hair side. And I fear burning my ear when my hair is short. Yesterday I washed and blew it wild with the drier. I looked like I should be walking alleys collecting bottles. A disaster but I was too tired to try the curling iron. Probably another item to move and dust. I noticed in church most of the ladies had short hair. And few were grey tho their gents were. . I get a wave on both sides of my forehead with just washing it. My outfit was nice and I wore my new coat but the lady behind me just gave me a finger twiddle not a shake at the sign of peace. Met a nice lady 90 years old on my way out. I couldn't hear what the priest said about the church being closed and she coukdnt either. She didnt mind my flying hairdo. I think the one behind me was snobbish. I could tell by the way she said the prayers. Gent who sang was outside and he said they are closed for Martin 
Luther King Day.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The big rig trucks that haul goods to stores, we call them all kind of things, semi's, big rigs, tractor trailer, peterbilts, Mac trucks........


They look like the front end of a big truck pulling a box on wheels the size of a bus. Hub and I once got lost snd ended up at a motel for semi drivers. The food spot had little boxes you could play music in your booth. There were big rigs all over. Quite interesting.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks to everyone who encouraged me to put some of my knitted and sewn items for sale in the classified section of KP. I finally put the knitted cowls on there and have just sold two of them!!! Going to put some scissor cases on there now!!!


I didn't know they had a classified section. I'll have to find it. Your work is so nice you will find them desirable.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been to spend a few hours with my friend who suffers from severe depression this afternoon. She has had all manner of treatments and is still trying to find something that works for her. Everything has become a cleft stick for her now, she can't cope with her dog but couldn't bear the guilt of giving her up, wants to move house but can't motivate herself to do the jobs that need doing first, wants to try another new treatment but has been warned it might make her worse. Poor girl, I do feel for her, she knows I'm here for her but I do worry that it will become beyond what she can live with


So sad. I find Joyce Meyer and Joel Olsten very encouraging. If she is like that it's probably not a good time to make a decision. So good you are here friend.
I can't believe my girl cat....she is rubbing her head all over the sweater on 
the box. Just like she had catnip which she didn't have.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank Rookie!
> "Get your scissor cases and personalised knitting bags here, don't forget your warm cowls and scarves now the winter's arrived!!!" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I'd do well on a market stall!!!


You do such nice things I think just put them out and they will sell themselves.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That was a result about the jacket, shame they couldn't take your contribution.


I am so pleased with the jacket, it's nearly dry now so I imagine she will be wearing it by the end of the day.

I will try again next week with even more stuff to donate...they will wish they had taken the smaller bag this week :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

We have a thin layer of snow this morning, hoping it goes soon!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. Just having my morning coffee and this is what is going on outside my bedroom window. ..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> We have a thin layer of snow this morning, hoping it goes soon!


So do l!

Morning Rebecca, how are you? Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm doing my quilt in Christmas fabric I got half price. So I'll have two quilts. The shop owner cut the triangles tho I wanted to do the work myself. I didn't say so since she was being helpful but she didn't do it the way the pattern suggested so they were too small. Good to make mistakes on this fabric not the kit fabric which needs to coordinate and I can't get more. Good luck with your quilt. Can you describe it? Mine is stars pieced with a bird house in the center and blue birds flying around the house. Blues snd beiges.


Your quilt sounds beautiful, I hope you will be able to post a photo of it, when it is finished, or even as you complete each block; and then a final one of the completed quilt.

My quilt is Japanese styled, and each block uses beautiful Japanese fabrics, which includes black fabric with gold printed designs on them. That is why I am so nervous about starting it. The shop I bought it from is in another state, and much too far away, to drive there to get some help; so I am reading, and re-reading, until I feel comfortable in cutting the fabrics, and putting the blocks together.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Your quilt sounds beautiful, I hope you will be able to post a photo of it, when it is finished, or even as you complete each block; and then a final one of the completed quilt.
> 
> My quilt is Japanese styled, and each block uses beautiful Japanese fabrics, which includes black fabric with gold printed designs on them. That is why I am so nervous about starting it. The shop I bought it from is in another state, and much too far away, to drive there to get some help; so I am reading, and re-reading, until I feel comfortable in cutting the fabrics, and putting the blocks together.


Good evening Judi, that quiĺt looks fabulous. I find it hard working with dark colours. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> To my thinking that's how it should be. A patient should be able to speak freely to a doctor.


It really sounds like some of the doctors still think they are "Gods", and they can behave anyway they want to.😕😬


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So do l!
> 
> Morning Rebecca, how are you? Xx


Cold!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Your quilt sounds beautiful, I hope you will be able to post a photo of it, when it is finished, or even as you complete each block; and then a final one of the completed quilt.
> 
> My quilt is Japanese styled, and each block uses beautiful Japanese fabrics, which includes black fabric with gold printed designs on them. That is why I am so nervous about starting it. The shop I bought it from is in another state, and much too far away, to drive there to get some help; so I am reading, and re-reading, until I feel comfortable in cutting the fabrics, and putting the blocks together.


Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So do l!
> 
> Morning Rebecca, how are you? Xx


How are you?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> She needed time with the machine so next week she might be able to help me. We did make a quilt block. I didn't get to be picky about the scrappy fabric choices so I'm not fond of some that ended next to each other but its ok because it's a learning experience and she took charge of cutting tho I'd brought my cutting tools. also she wasted some fabric which ended up in her scrap box and I think intentionally. Maybe I'm paranoid. I'll go next week but if she can't help me with my machine I won't go back. I can do the piecing with no help and I like to select which fabrics are side by side. I'm biting off too much at one time, crocheting son's afghan, reading a mystery for the club, the quilt, putting receipts in plastic sleeves in binder and keeping up on housework!


What I do, if I have given myself too many projects to do, I try to have a set time for each project. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't, when it doesn't work, well that doesn't matter, because it is my timetable and it only has a bad effect, if a project is for a gift for a particular date!
So just take a step back, take a deep breath, and a couple of minutes ...... then choose one of the projects, and do some work on that project. On the next day, do a bit of housework, then choose a project that you didn't work on the previous day, and work on that one. Continue doing that each day, and you will find that you have been able to keep up with your housework, your filing and your Craft Projects.

It looks like it should work anyway ...... Hhmmmm ..... I might have to try this method for myself - I have never actually worked within a strict routine, myself ....... even when I was still working as a nurse - I always worked to my own rhythm, but managed to get everything completed in the time I had for each shift. I am not very good at working to a time-line! 😕😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I have the same attitude about my appearance as I have about my house. "If if you come to see me you are welcome, if you come to check out my house or appearance just keep walking." I'd say put on a bit of lipstick, some blush at your cheeks and a pretty scarf at your neck and no one will notice your hair is shorter than you like. Or show a bit of cleavage and eyes will be looking low.. .


hahahaha haha ........Polly ...... you are wicked ..... hahahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I do and I have a buNch of positive bits I collect on cards the size of business cards on a ring. Sometimes they help..other times you all help. Some days are up some are down. I guess that's life. I try to encourage others and they try to encourage me.


Some days are diamonds, some days are stone! xxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What I do, if I have given myself too many projects to do, I try to have a set time for each project. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't, when it doesn't work, well that doesn't matter, because it is my timetable and it only has a bad effect, if a project is for a gift for a particular date!
> So just take a step back, take a deep breath, and a couple of minutes ...... then choose one of the projects, and do some work on that project. On the next day, do a bit of housework, then choose a project that you didn't work on the previous day, and work on that one. Continue doing that each day, and you will find that you have been able to keep up with your housework, your filing and your Craft Projects.
> 
> It looks like it should work anyway ...... Hhmmmm ..... I might have to try this method for myself - I have never actually worked within a strict routine, myself ....... even when I was still working as a nurse - I always worked to my own rhythm, but managed to get everything completed in the time I had for each shift. I am not very good at working to a time-line! 😕😉


During holidays I try to do housework type jobs in the morning which includes food shopping etc, then that leaves the afternoon free for me to do my own thing. It does work :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> How are you?


I'm fine thznk you. Guess I'd better get up as it has stopped snowing. I agred it is cold, l shall put on everything today xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, he didn't fire me, in fact he told me to go and enjoy myself! Nice man!!


What else could he say, it would be slightly different if you were still doing paid work though - just book your trip ......... then tell the boss that you "will be on holiday between these two dates, so please ensure that I am paid correctly, for that time. Thank you" 😂😂😂😂


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm fine thznk you. Guess I'd better get up as it has stopped snowing. I agred it is cold, l shall put on everything today xxxx


Have a good day. I'm off to do a few bits and pieces now. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What I do, if I have given myself too many projects to do, I try to have a set time for each project. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't, when it doesn't work, well that doesn't matter, because it is my timetable and it only has a bad effect, if a project is for a gift for a particular date!
> So just take a step back, take a deep breath, and a couple of minutes ...... then choose one of the projects, and do some work on that project. On the next day, do a bit of housework, then choose a project that you didn't work on the previous day, and work on that one. Continue doing that each day, and you will find that you have been able to keep up with your housework, your filing and your Craft Projects.
> 
> It looks like it should work anyway ...... Hhmmmm ..... I might have to try this method for myself - I have never actually worked within a strict routine, myself ....... even when I was still working as a nurse - I always worked to my own rhythm, but managed to get everything completed in the time I had for each shift. I am not very good at working to a time-line! 😕😉


I am veing sooo good at the moment. I am desperate to dtart some needle felting but I am making myself finish the cushion covers first. Only three more to go!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have a good day. I'm off to do a few bits and pieces now. X


Have fun xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That doesn't sound as horrific as it might have been, thank goodness! Tell me, what are you calling a 'semi'? x


It might be what we call a semi - the prime mover that tows the trailer behind it.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semi-trailer

There is a description on this page. I think it is like your "lorry", but I am not really sure on that!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am not sleeping well Judi and I truly think that is was makes the difference. Finally gave in and took a pill last night, slept well but it's now 10.30 am and I haven't really woken up yet!!!


June, I will pm you xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> join the club!!!!


Oh no ...... not you too Susan ........ are you OK?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This is the best I can get for indoor photos. The first one is from the back door. Dining table and 4 chairs on the right, bed settee and chair and couple of tables on the left. Then sleeping area, bed on left, drawers and wardrobe on right then through archway to kitchen area on right, bathroom on left. The second one is taken from the kitchen area looking out the back.


That looks lovely, a good place to relax, when you want too! Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I try not to do much cooking, I'm on holiday but if we fancy something different I will cook the odd meal, usually something thrown together like mash (it's all fries here) eggs and bacon or a tin of mince and peas. Anything plain and simple.


I really like simple meals, sometimes the fancy meals are just a bit too much to have all of the time! 😟


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm with you there! We went self-catering to Worthing last year - not so exotic, I know but it does have a Saxy! - and I didn't cook a single meal, just ate out or heated something up!! It is a holiday, after all!!


I am not allowed to cook anything much, anymore - but DH is having a hernia re-repair, so I might have to do some cooking, for a little while anyway. There are some meals that I can make in my crock pot, that won't cause DH to worry too much, so I will be trying them out. If we like them, I might have to get a smaller one as well, so that I can make some desserts also! I haven't had dessert since I stopped cooking, and I like my desserts! 😊😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This Miss Grace shawl is coming along nicely, really wasn't sure if my colour choices would work but I am really pleased with how it is turning out! This for a dear 92 year old friend in Cornwall for her birthday in February, hope I can finish it in time!!


That is looking really good, I think she will love it!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Weve got a covering of the white stuff. Not a lot but enough to make me feel cold. I may watch the snooker and knit today.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Finally caught up on here, seem to have missed a couple of days. Not doing much today, thinking of going to clear our 'junk' room, so called as its full of stuff of our girls. My DD moved out about 12 years ago & her wardrobe still has things in. I want it out so I can hide my yarn stash! I've been having my annual moan about not having central heating, it was supposed to have been put in last year. Downstairs is warm but upstairs....perhaps I won't go & sort later! Got lot of knitting to do this week for my Little O's nursery. They need lots of fingerless gloves for when the children do Forest School in the woods. it will be a good chance to use up some yarn. Keep warm everyone & Judi stay cool! Love to all.


Thanks Chris, we have no trouble keeping cool, since we got our main airconditioner repaired. Sometimes we have it on for for a week or so, until we get a couple of days of a cool change, then when the heat comes again, the aircon comes back on again, for however long it is needed! You just concentrate on staying warm!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> During holidays I try to do housework type jobs in the morning which includes food shopping etc, then that leaves the afternoon free for me to do my own thing. It does work :thumbup:


Sounds like me, get everything done in the mornings and then the rest of the day is mine. :thumbup:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386608-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

